# iPhone : offres, abonnements, conditions d'achats



## La mouette (12 Juin 2008)

Ce topic regroupera toutes les demandes au sujet des forfaits, conditions d'achats, promotions, bref ce qui est commercial.
Tout les autres seront fermés. 

Merci


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

Comme tu l'as dit dans l'autre sujet, j'ai appelé le service client orange.

Je leur ai demandé le code de desimlockage (gratuit apres 6 mois), car je compte revendre mon v1 à un ami chez Bouygues et me prendre un v2.

J'ai donc cherché à avoir des infos. ils ne savent pas grand chose pour l'instant (à priori). Par contre la conseillère a été formelle sur un point : 

Il ne sera pas possible d'utiliser les points de fidélité pour le changement de mobile.


----------



## Tatooland (12 Juin 2008)

_Citation:
Envoyé par Tatooland  
OK moi aussi je suis sérieusement intéréssé mais c'est quoi la différence entre le V1 et le V2 mis à part que le V2 dispose du GPS et du 3G (qui sert à rien) ?
Puis je réfléchis à un truc... si le V1 en promotion coute 199  le V2 qui sera pas en promotion risque de couter plus cher meme si y'a la Subvenction de Orange (qui sont de sacrés radins) !
En plus j'hésite franchement entre le N95 8Go ou l'iPhone 16Go !
Quoi c'est vrai l'Iphone 8Go est à 100 ainsi que le N95 8Go alors que le nokia dispose de tout une flopée de truc que l'iPhone n'a pas ... je pense notemment à l'appareil photo 5mgPixels ainsi que la caméra vidéo... 
Alors d'après vous je fais quoi ?
Je prend le V1, j'attend le V2, je prend le N95 8Go, Ou j'attend ... sachant que j'ai jusqu'au 12 Juillet (et oui pas le 17, c'est con si ils l'avais sortit le 11 comme tout le monde) avant de partir en Angleterre!
@@++ et merci de vos conseils !
Différence : GPS et 3G, plus design de la coque arriere legerement différent.
-Tu dis que la 3G ne sert à rien : ah bon, c'est pas plus rapide que l'edge?
-Le V1 16Go coute actuellement 199
Le V2 coutera peut-etre 199 le 8Go (et 299 le 16Go) si orange applique les tarif recommandé par Apple et fait la conversion 1$=1
-Le N95 a un APN de 5Mpixel : Et alors?, il n'a pas Mac OS X! Il n'a pas d'ecran tactile! Pas d'ecran tactile multipoint!

-Tu fais ce que tu veux 
-Si tu pars en Angleterre, achetes l'iphone là bas, il est moins cher (voir gratuit suivant les forfaits)
_


Moi j'veux bien mais bon ... en angleterre j'vais pas y rester ma vie et pour ouvrir un compte sur O2 va falloir avoir des papier d'identité Anglais et tout je suppose ... et vu le taux de change de la £ en  je pense que je serais perdant.
Enfin bref... c'est un nouveau dilemme ....


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2008)

tu le prends en France à ton retour alors


----------



## sebneb (12 Juin 2008)

bonjour tout le monde,

Je voudrais savoir si l'exclusivité ORANGE marchait aussi pour l'IPHONE V2. Car je pense qu'à ce prix beaucoup de personne vont changer de forfait pour migrer chez ORANGE. Donc je voudrais savoir si SFR pourrait vendre aussi des IPHONES pour retenir ses clients.


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si l'exclusivité ORANGE marchait aussi pour l'IPHONE V2. Car je pense qu'à ce prix beaucoup de personne vont changer de forfait pour migrer chez ORANGE. Donc je voudrais savoir si SFR pourrait vendre aussi des IPHONES pour retenir ses clients.



Orange a au moins 3 ans d'exclusivité avec l'iphone si me souviens bien.


----------



## dambo (12 Juin 2008)

Une petite question simple à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le site d'orange ...

En ce moment j'ai un forfait 2h classique + bonus 18min ancienneté (ça augmente tous les ans)
+ 1h étudiante grauite
+ 30sms associé au forfait 2h classique
+ option étudiant rentrée 2002 : 30sms + 1h30 chaque weekend

Je paye 3390 par mois

Donc pour 34 euros j'ai 60sms et 9h18 de communication par mois

Lesquels sont largement utilisé chaque mois (hors forfait moyen de 15 euros)

Le forfait iphone 2+2 : c'est bien 2 heure pour le mois et dans la semaine et 2h pour le mois soir et weekend ou alors c'est 2h soir et weekend CHAQUE SEMAINE !!??

Si je prends ce forfait iphone, pourrais-je conserver mes options ? c'est à dire au moins l'option rentrée pour avoir 1h20 chaque weekend et 30sms supplémentaire ?

Ou alors le changement de forfait implique la disparition des avantages acquis ou des anciennes options souscrites ....

Légalement j'ai souscrit à ces options et il n'y a pas de durée de fin, de plus elles ne sont pas associés à mon forfait classique et apparaisse bien dans la rubrique "options". Donc pourrais-je garder mon option ?

Merci d'avance.

Damien


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

dambo a dit:


> Le forfait iphone 2+2 : c'est bien 2 heure pour le mois et dans la semaine et 2h pour le mois soir et weekend ou alors c'est 2h soir et weekend CHAQUE SEMAINE !!??



c'est 2 heures pour le mois dans la semaine et 2h pour le mois soir et weekend.

Tu perdras toute tes options en passant sur le forfait iphone.
J'avais un forfait similaire au tien avant de passer sur l'iphone. un forfait étudiant...


----------



## dambo (12 Juin 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> c'est 2 heures pour le mois dans la semaine et 2h pour le mois soir et weekend.
> 
> Tu perdras toute tes options en passant sur le forfait iphone.
> J'avais un forfait similaire au tien avant de passer sur l'iphone. un forfait étudiant...


Dans ce cas c'est une sacré perte !!
passer à 49 euros pour perdre plus de 5 heures de communication ... je me vois mal faire 5 heure de hors forfait !!
Tans pis je vais prendre l'option internet max, et j'acheterai l'iphone nu. Merci pour ces renseignements 

si iphone 16go nu = 579 euros -> la différence avec les 299 euros (avec abo) est de 280 euros.
Avec l'option internet max je vais payer 34+9 soit 43 euros. Ce qui fait une différence de 6 euros avec le premier forfait iphone.
6 euros de plus sur 24 mois : 144 euros.
280 - 144 = 136

Donc ça me coutera 136 euros de plus de l'acheter nu, seulement pour 136 euros de plus j'ai 5 heures de communisation supplémentaire et 10 sms par mois supplémentaire.
5h x 24 mois = 120h

EN DIFERENTIEL je paye 136 euros de plus pour 120h de plus sur 24 mois soit 1&#8364;13cts de l'heure ....

Autre façon d'illustrer ce différentiel : pour moins de l'équivalent de 3 mois de forfait iphone en plus, j'ai plus d'heure que j'en aurai en 2 ans avec le forfait iphone !! le choix est fait...

Je crois que je vais garder mon forfait moi   

En plus on trouvera surement l'iphone 16go sur le net à mois de 579 euros !


----------



## macwood (12 Juin 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris avec la rêgle 1 = 1$, l'iPhone v2 devrait couter 199 chez Orange. Toutefois, s'il est subventionné, cela signifie qu'on pourrait voir son prix baisser en fonction de l'importance du forfait qu'on prend. 
A titre perso, j'ai déjà un forfait Orange avec 2000 pts pour changer de mobile. Pensez vous que ces 2000 pts me permettront de bénéficier d'une réduction en vue d'acheter un v2 ?


----------



## sebneb (12 Juin 2008)

macwood a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris avec la rêgle 1 = 1$, l'iPhone v2 devrait couter 199 chez Orange. Toutefois, s'il est subventionné, cela signifie qu'on pourrait voir son prix baisser en fonction de l'importance du forfait qu'on prend.
> A titre perso, j'ai déjà un forfait Orange avec 2000 pts pour changer de mobile. Pensez vous que ces 2000 pts me permettront de bénéficier d'une réduction en vue d'acheter un v2 ?



J'ai lu dans un communiqué (où je ne me rappelle plus) que les points ne permettront pas d'acquérir le nouvel iphone...


----------



## le_magi61 (12 Juin 2008)

Personne n'a la réponse sur les tarif orange, ou s'ils feront des conditions pour changer de mobile.
Il faut attendre début juillet pour avoir des réponses fiables...


----------



## Zyrol (12 Juin 2008)

macwood a dit:


> A titre perso, j'ai déjà un forfait Orange avec 2000 pts pour changer de mobile. Pensez vous que ces 2000 pts me permettront de bénéficier d'une réduction en vue d'acheter un v2 ?



regarde le deuxieme post de cette page.... tu auras la réponse...


----------



## macwood (12 Juin 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> J'ai lu dans un communiqué (où je ne me rappelle plus) que les points ne permettront pas d'acquérir le nouvel iphone...



Ce serait dommage, puisqu'ils veulent désormais faire de l'iphone un téléphone comme les autres...


----------



## Tatooland (12 Juin 2008)

Perso je suis un peu décu de l'iPhone V2 car je le trouve vraiment trop tourné coté "Entreprise" c'est clair qu'il y a des cotés fun et ludique comme un véritable iTunes, ainsi que les (futurs) jeux qui sont à venir, mais bon il y toujours les memes problèmes que sur le V1 comme l'apareil photo déplorable (en meme temps on notera que les BlackBerry n'ont pas toujours un APN évolué) et le manque crucial de MMS (vous connaissez beaucoup de "non-pro" qui lisent leurs Mail sur leur mobiles). De plus pas tout le monde a un compte .mac qui est assez cher meme si y'a une réduction. Donc bon moi j'attend le V3 que je me prendrai sans doute en espérant que les prix baisseront encore et qu'il soit tourné vers un public un peu plus "commun des mortels" et non pas "super pro" ou bien l'ipod Touch V2 mais bon reste à voir ce qu'l aura dans les tripes.
Voila voila en meme temps c'est mon point de vue étant donné que je suis Lycéen j'ai encore quelques (belles) années avant de devenir "pro" donc pour l'instant j'en ait pas l'utilité mais sans doute dans 1 voire 2 ans il outil de ce genre s'averera utile.
Vous vous en pensez quoi ? je suis ouverts à tous les points de vue LOL!
@@++


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je me pose une question (probablement un peu stupide :rose, vous pourrez sans doute m'éclairer...

J'aimerais savoir avec précision quelles nouveautés seront seulement disponibles avec la V2 qu'un V1 n'aura pas bien que la mise à jour soit effective 

En somme si j'ai bien compris, il n'y aura que le GPS et bien sur la 3G qui sera que l'apanage de la v2, alors que le push (en lien avec .Me) sera opérationnelle pour les v1 grâce à la mise à jour (gratuite)

Merci pour les renseignements


----------



## Hazuria (13 Juin 2008)

Pour synchroniser tes boites mail, tu n'as pas besoin d'un compte .Mac. Un compte GMail en IMAP permet de le faire et c'est gratuit. Maintenant si c'ets le push mail qui t'intéresse, prend un compte .Mac.

D'autre part, je n'utilise pas les 50 SMS du forfait par contre, j'envoie bien un bonne 20aine de mail perso sur mon iphone par jour.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Hazuria a dit:


> Pour synchroniser tes boites mail, tu n'as pas besoin d'un compte .Mac. Un compte GMail en IMAP permet de le faire et c'est gratuit. Maintenant si c'ets le push mail qui t'intéresse, prend un compte .Mac.



Oui oui, ça je sais, j'en ai déjà un... (Mais au delà des mails, c'est surtout pour les contacts et l'agenda que me servira ce "push")
Ma question résidait sur les apports de la mise à jours pour la v1 lors de la sortie de la V2.


----------



## Hazuria (13 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oui oui, ça je sais, j'en ai déjà un... (Mais au delà des mails, c'est surtout pour les contacts et l'agenda que me servira ce "push")
> Ma question résidait sur les apports de la mise à jours pour la v1 lors de la sortie de la V2.



Au debut je pensais ma même chose de la synchro contact et agenda. Mais est-il important que ton agenda sur ton fixe sois a jour en temps réel alors que tu es en déplacement avec ton iPhone, non. Tu rentres chez toi le soir, tu poses l'iphone sur le dock et hop synchro. Je trouve la synchro Agenda/Contact vraiment gadget alors que le Carnet d'adresse peut deja se synchro avec Google Contacts. Il manquerait plus que Google developpe un Google Desktop pour l'iphone et aux oubliettes la synchro .mac.

Niveau evol :
3G
GPS
Meilleure autonomie

Je vois que ca


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Hazuria a dit:


> Au debut je pensais ma même chose de la synchro contact et agenda. Mais est-il important que ton agenda sur ton fixe sois a jour en temps réel alors que tu es en déplacement avec ton iPhone, non. Tu rentres chez toi le soir, tu poses l'iphone sur le dock et hop synchro. Je trouve la synchro Agenda/Contact vraiment gadget alors que le Carnet d'adresse peut deja se synchro avec Google Contacts. Il manquerait plus que Google developpe un Google Desktop pour l'iphone et aux oubliettes la synchro .mac.
> 
> Niveau evol :
> 3G
> ...



Oui mais avec le nouveau .Me, l'avantage est vraiment grand notamment pour ceux qui bosse à plusieurs. Dans mon cas, je prends un rdz lors de mes déplacements et au bureau, il l'ont directement comme ça plus de problème.

Sinon merci pour les indications. 

Edith: En continuant mes recherches, j'ai trouvé la page sur le site d'Apple :rose: concerant la màj. Voici le lien


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2008)

Tatooland a dit:


> Perso je suis un peu décu de l'iPhone V2 car je le trouve vraiment trop tourné coté "Entreprise"



Ça, c'est la meilleure.

La plupart des personnes qui critiquaient l'iPhone lors de sa sortie le trouvait trop ludique et pas assez porté vers les entreprises. Peu de choses changent, quelques ajouts qui peuvent être intéressant pour les pros comme les particuliers et toi tu trouve ça trop Bussiness?

Franchement, le iPhone est justement ce qui se fait de plus ludique selon moi, surtout avec la logithèque immense qui s'annonce et du coup des possibilités loin de ce qui se fait aujourd'hui.

Et puis, le GPS par exemple est un des ajouts plus orientés loisir et grand public que professionnel d'après ce que je peux voir autour de moi.


----------



## yabe12389 (13 Juin 2008)

Bonjour , 

j'aimerais savoir s'il y a moyen d'acheter un iphone V1 qu'orange vient de passer à 99 euros avec leurs forfaits mais sans le forfait iphone, comme avant lorsque l'iphone v1 coutait 399 euros avec abonnement et 549 euros sans abonnement ?

merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2008)

Je suis tombé sur le même problème aussi. Il n'y a que la version avec abonnement qui a baissé de prix


----------



## rxtx (13 Juin 2008)

c'est idiot, vraiment, Orange se fout de l'iphone, la preuve ils sortent leur offre musique "illimité" à 12 incompatible Iphone. Illimité à 500 titres comme internet illimité à 500Mo ils nous prenent pour des cons


----------



## olaye (13 Juin 2008)

mais cet abonnement alors, on est obligé de le garder ou on peut en changer au bout de 6 mois? (pour un origami avec l'international, par exemple).

ça me tente un peu, quand même.


----------



## La mouette (13 Juin 2008)

Message remis dans le bon sujet. Merci de le respecter pour la bonne lisibilité du forum


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Juin 2008)

olaye a dit:


> mais cet abonnement alors, on est obligé de le garder ou on peut en changer au bout de 6 mois? (pour un origami avec l'international, par exemple).
> 
> ça me tente un peu, quand même.



Dans les conditions de ventes orange, il est indiqué : 


> Vous avez choisi un forfait Orange pour iPhone 2h + 2h ou plus et vous souhaitez changer pour un
> forfait à volonté (forfait zen, star, first ou jet) ou un forfait bloqué :
> > vous avez souscrit au forfait Orange pour iPhone depuis plus de 6 mois gratuit
> > vous avez souscrit au forfait Orange pour iPhone depuis moins de 6 mois 60
> ...



Donc, tu peux changer avant 6 mois en payant 60 de frais


----------



## olaye (13 Juin 2008)

merci pour le déplacement du post.
j'ai vu mais trop tard que le sujet était abordé juste dans la boutique d'à côté.

enfin, tout ça ça nous fait une bonne nouvelle, en gros.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça servira à quelqu'un, on sait jamais...

Actuellement en v1 avec un forfait iphone à 49 &#8364;
Je compte passer au v2.
Je compte aussi depuis 2 mois changer mon forfait pour celui juste au dessus (3H+3H)

Chez France telecom, le commercial, m'a indiqué de demander le changement au moment de l'achat du nouvel iphone... ça me permettrait bien sur de gagner sur le prix de l'iphone.
En renouvelant certes sûrement pour 24 mois, mais perso, ça je m'en fous. ça fait plus de 10 ans que je n'ai pas changé de numéro de tel (ni d'opérateur) et je ne compte pas en changer...


----------



## Tatooland (14 Juin 2008)

> Ça, c'est la meilleure.
> 
> La plupart des personnes qui critiquaient l'iPhone lors de sa sortie le trouvait trop ludique et pas assez porté vers les entreprises. Peu de choses changent, quelques ajouts qui peuvent être intéressant pour les pros comme les particuliers et toi tu trouve ça trop Bussiness?
> 
> ...



Ahhh veuillez accepter mes excuses... ne me faites pas décapité.
Je sait que j'ai commit une erreur !!!
La nuit porte conseil et j'ai décidé de patienter avant de me prendre un nouveau téléphone et jattendrai le 17 Juillet pour me prendre l'iPhone V2.
J'ai été un peu con quand j'ai écrit ça parce que je voit pas en quoi un "aute téléphone" me serait plus utile que l'iPhone.

Mais j'ai juste une question, pour l'internet sur l'iPhone on peut l'avoir de PARTOUT ou alors il faut etre pret d'une borne WIfi ou en zone 3G ? Meme question pour le GPS.

Merci @@+++


----------



## sebneb (14 Juin 2008)

Tatooland a dit:


> Ahhh veuillez accepter mes excuses... ne me faites pas décapité.
> Je sait que j'ai commit une erreur !!!
> La nuit porte conseil et j'ai décidé de patienter avant de me prendre un nouveau téléphone et jattendrai le 17 Juillet pour me prendre l'iPhone V2.
> J'ai été un peu con quand j'ai écrit ça parce que je voit pas en quoi un "aute téléphone" me serait plus utile que l'iPhone.
> ...



Pour internet :
si tu passes par wifi : il te faut obligatoirement une borne...
si tu passes par la 3G : il faut capter la 3G mais si tu ne la captes pas tu passeras en GPRS (comme l'iphone v1) donc tu seras un peu plus lent mais tu auras ton accès.
Le GPS : rien à voir avec le réseau télécom... Tu captes les satellites comme un GPS TOMTOM ou autre. Donc ya pas de raison de ne pas recevoir le signal (après ya toujours des problèmes....)


----------



## sebneb (14 Juin 2008)

moi perso j'ai une petite question...

Je voudrais savoir où est ce que l'on pourrait trouver des iphones V1 pas chère... (autre que ebay) puisqu'aux states yen a plus...


----------



## gauthier13 (14 Juin 2008)

A part chez orange, en prenant un forfait, ça va être difficile, faudrait attendre que la v2 sorte pour que tous les v1 affluent, et alors l'offre du marché devrait faire son effet, et le prix diminuer !
Sinon fait un tour du côté de priceminister, il peut y avoir de bonnes affaires parfois


----------



## dambo (14 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Dans les conditions de ventes orange, il est indiqué :
> 
> 
> Donc, tu peux changer avant 6 mois en payant 60 de frais


 
Cela ma paraissant bizarre.
Je suis donc aller voir les conditions générales de ventes et j'ai retrouvé la même information.

Cela voudrait donc dire qu'on prend un iphone 8go à 99 euros, 2 semaines après on retourne chez orange, on dit que le forfait n'est pas adapté à nos besoins et on bascule vers un origami.
Montant de l'iphone : 99+60=159 euros !!
Ca me parait quand même un peu facile, reste à voir si orange acceptera ce genre de chose !
Parce que dans ce cas il rentre peut-être pas dans leur frais.

L'iphone reste t-il à nous lors du changement de forfait ? Doit-on le rendre ? Doit-on payer le reste de l'iphone (écart entre 549 et 99) ??

Merci.

Je compte passer chez orange pour éclaircir cela. Il est possible que cette condition de vente disparaisse avec le V2, en effet il me semble plus qu'improbable que quelqu'un qui prenne un fofait iphone à 99 euros par exemple et qui pae 59 euros son iphone subventionné par exemple, puisse le garder simplement en payant 60 euros de frais de changement de forfait.


----------



## olaye (14 Juin 2008)

> Dambo
ce n'est pas tout à fait un cadeau, non plus.
57 par mois (origami first 4 heures, par ex.), ça nous fait du 684 par an, autant pour ma femme, + 40  par mois pour internet (au sens large), mon opérateur n'a pas envie de me voir filer chez un autre, et il ne perd pas d'argent.

d'ailleurs, à quel prix orange achète-t-il ses iPhone?
pas le prix public nu, c'est évident, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on l'oublie un peu dans ces pages.


----------



## dambo (14 Juin 2008)

olaye a dit:


> > Dambo
> ce n'est pas tout à fait un cadeau, non plus.
> 57 par mois (origami first 4 heures, par ex.), ça nous fait du 684 par an, autant pour ma femme, + 40  par mois pour internet (au sens large), mon opérateur n'a pas envie de me voir filer chez un autre, et il ne perd pas d'argent.
> 
> ...


 je suis prêt à payer un origami star 3h à 55 euros, c'est pas un problème.
Donc dans ce cas je pourrais sans souci passer sur origami moyennant 60 euros selon toi ? Même une semaine après avoir souscrit au forfait iphone ?


----------



## olaye (14 Juin 2008)

ça m'a l'air d'être la bonne affaire du moment, et si je n'étais pas à découvert en ce moment, je courrais chez mon revendeur orange le plus proche.

mais la prudence nous fait parfois faire des conneries.


----------



## dambo (14 Juin 2008)

Bon, j'ai eu orange au téléphone, une téléopératrice très sympa (première fois que ça m'arrive).

Elle m'a dit que ça ne posait aucun souci, on peut changer immediatement d'offre vers un origami moyennant 60 euros et conserver l'iphone. Seul bemol : le forfait origami n'est mis en place que le mois suivant, donc on doit rester un mois (pour ma part jusqu'au 10juillet) avec le forfait iphone. La contrainte n'est pas si énorme 

iphone v1 8go en toute legalité : 159 euros, je crois que je vais sauter sur l'occasion, j'ai un GPS.

HS=on

Dernière petite questions avant de passer chez orange : La 3G apporte t-elle un réel plus ? 60/70% du temps je serai en wifi ... est-ce "navigable" en EDGE ?
L'iphone v1 tient-il correctement la charge ? Combien de temps en appel et combien de temps ça dure en ipod 
Dernière petite questoin : on peut le mettre sr le dock pour recharcger, mais si je veux telephonner en même temps, il y a un "simple" cable ?

HS = off

Désolé pour le hs la mouette, une petite réponse me suffira, je m'excuse d'avance 

Merci de me répondre, j'ai presque les clés de la voiture dans les mains pour aller chercher le precieux :rose:


----------



## sebneb (14 Juin 2008)

Et pourquoi n'attends-tu pas l'iphone V2 ? Il sort dans un mois... Je pense que le prix du 8 GO sera pratiquement le même qu'en ce moment !


----------



## dambo (14 Juin 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Et pourquoi n'attends-tu pas l'iphone V2 ? Il sort dans un mois... Je pense que le prix du 8 GO sera pratiquement le même qu'en ce moment !


 Tout simplement parce que le 8go sera surement à 199 euros et le 16go à 299 euros ...
Que je n'ai pas besoin du GPS, que le 3G je pense pas que ça va énormément me servir, et que je vais de toutes façons pouvoir mettre le firmware 2.0, je garde le dock sur mon bureau et l'arrière en alu  
Finalement pour MON utilisation, j'ai aussi bien pour moins chère

Cela m'étonnerait que le 3G 8go soit proposé à 99 euros


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de tomber sur ce site
Si j'ai bien compris, Bouygues propose un iPhone à 69  pour un forfait de 55/mois contre Orange chez qui il est à 399 pour un forfait de 50/mois....:mouais:

Serais-ce une blague ou une arnaque 
A-t-on réellement les même garantie ? 
Quelqu'un aurait-il testé ?

Merci


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2008)

Ce site surf avec la légalité.
Il te vends un iPhone et le sponsorise lui-même en te faisant signer un abonnement sans préciser pour quelle téléphone il s'agit.
La commission de l'abonnement finance le téléphone.


----------



## CRISPEACE (14 Juin 2008)

Merci 
Je préfère rester patiente et le prendre chez Orange...


----------



## garsducalvados (15 Juin 2008)

Je suis allé hier chez Orange.
En plus je connais une personne la-bas  "Pratique" .
Je lui ai demandé des renseignements concernant les abonnements proposé etc..
Comme il est dis sur tout les sites ils n'ont encore aucune info.
Je lui ai parlé de l'iphone à 199 euros "elle était surprise concernant ce prix" (elle a surement pas vu les annonces de lundi .
Actuellement j'ai un forfait qui cours jusqu'à Septembre (engagement de 24 mois).
Je peux prendre un Iphone avec un forfait iphone ce qui prolongerai mon engagement de 24 mois.
De plus, je garde mes points et mon numéros.
Et en plus je peux me le faire réservé


----------



## Tatooland (15 Juin 2008)

> Pour internet :
> si tu passes par wifi : il te faut obligatoirement une borne...
> si tu passes par la 3G : il faut capter la 3G mais si tu ne la captes pas tu passeras en GPRS (comme l'iphone v1) donc tu seras un peu plus lent mais tu auras ton accès.
> Le GPS : rien à voir avec le réseau télécom... Tu captes les satellites comme un GPS TOMTOM ou autre. Donc ya pas de raison de ne pas recevoir le signal (après ya toujours des problèmes....)



Ok d'accord j'ai bien compri merci. Mais au niveau du GPS ? c'est gratuit ou il faut payer un abonnement en plus ? Pensez-vous que l'abo GPS sera comprit dans le Forfait Orange ou c'est qq'chose qu'il faudra payer en plus ?

Merci pour vos réponses.
@@@+++


----------



## r0m1 (15 Juin 2008)

Tatooland a dit:


> Ok d'accord j'ai bien compri merci. Mais au niveau du GPS ? c'est gratuit ou il faut payer un abonnement en plus ? Pensez-vous que l'abo GPS sera comprit dans le Forfait Orange ou c'est qq'chose qu'il faudra payer en plus ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.
> @@@+++



Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un abonnement GPS. Si j'ai bien compris, la puce GPS permet à un satellite de repérer la position de l'iPhone. Par contre, à la différence d'un tomtom où les cartes sont chargées dans l'appareil; l'iPhone va se connecter sur internet pour pouvoir se localiser sur une carte que tu téléchargeras en temps réel.


----------



## sebneb (15 Juin 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un abonnement GPS. Si j'ai bien compris, la puce GPS permet à un satellite de repérer la position de l'iPhone. Par contre, à la différence d'un tomtom où les cartes sont chargées dans l'appareil; l'iPhone va se connecter sur internet pour pouvoir se localiser sur une carte que tu téléchargeras en temps réel.



Tomtom risque de proposer son logiciel pour l'iphone. Donc il faudra acheter le logiciel et ensuite tu l'utilises autant de fois qu'il te plaît.
Sinon, si tu "auras" un iphone v2 désimlocké, jail... tu pourras installer très certainement des logiciels développés par des personnes. 

Ils peuvent aussi te vendre un abonnement comme chez SFR avec le SFR Navigation. Tout dépend ce qu'ils veulent en faire. 
Mais moi perso, je vote plutôt vers la solution Tomtom...


----------



## F118I4 (15 Juin 2008)

Moi perso j' aimerai bien un forfait 1h +1h à 25 euros ou 30 euros avec l' iphone 3G.
Je rêve mais un forfait iphone pour mon petit budget me conviendrait.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Juin 2008)

tu as toujours la solution de prendre l'iphone et revenir la semaine d'après en leur disant que tu l'a perdu, ils ne te forceront pas a garder le forfait 3G. Mais tu prend un risque 
(j'ai eu de la 3G et je l'ai quitté pour un forfait moins cher en cours d'engagement)

Après moi qui me tate pour l'iphone V1, je me dis que prendre un iphone sans internet c'est quand même un poil idiot... (et du coup je me dit que si j'utilise l'internet mobile, la 3G serais mieux  )


----------



## CERDAN (16 Juin 2008)

Et quid des cartes prépayés ? ( je sais pas ce que c'est ??? ) ...:rose:


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu as toujours la solution de prendre l'iphone et revenir la semaine d'après en leur disant que tu l'a perdu, ils ne te forceront pas a garder le forfait 3G. Mais tu prend un risque


Je crois pas que je vais prendre le risque de faire ça.
Mais c' est relou qu' Orange ne veut pas faire un forfait iPhone 1h+1h à 29 euros pour les étudiants comme moi , T-Mobile le fait bien. 
Déboursé 49 euros pendant 2 ans c' est trop chère c' est plus chère qu' une Box.


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juin 2008)

oui, mais une box, tu ne peux pas la mettre dans ta poche et surfer dans le métro 
Chez orange, tu peux passer u forfait iphone à un forfait de la gamme origami pour 60&#8364; avant 6 mois et gratuit aprés 6 mois d'engagement


----------



## Miralf (17 Juin 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je crois pas que je vais prendre le risque de faire ça.
> Mais c' est relou qu' Orange ne veut pas faire un forfait iPhone 1h+1h à 29 euros pour les étudiants comme moi , T-Mobile le fait bien.
> Déboursé 49 euros pendant 2 ans c' est trop chère c' est plus chère qu' une Box.


 

c'est clair, une heure + internet illimité à 29 e, j'achete


----------



## fmuell (17 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
une question d´un allemand:
on peut acheter un IPHone sans Simlock, sans forfait?
merci pour votre reactions

fabian


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 
Oui, mais plus cher que sans forfait.
Demandes à l'opérateur allemand qui le distribue le prix "nu"


----------



## psychollama87 (17 Juin 2008)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Et en plus je peux me le faire réservé



Bof, je sais pas si la rupture de stock est imminente, tout dépendra du prix des forfaits


----------



## knight2000 (17 Juin 2008)

Miralf a dit:


> c'est clair, une heure + internet illimité à 29 e, j'achete



Yep, idem !  

En attente de news sur les forfaits donc ...


----------



## La mouette (17 Juin 2008)

fmuell a dit:


> bonjour,
> une question d´un allemand:
> on peut acheter un IPHone sans Simlock, sans forfait?
> merci pour votre reactions
> ...



Oui dans les pays ne disposant pas d'exclusivité opérateur


----------



## F118I4 (17 Juin 2008)

Je crois que je vais peut-être craqué sur l' iPhone 3G surtout que mon pote veut me racheté mon iPhone Edge U.S. pour 200 euros.
J' espère qu' Orange va pas augmenté le prix des forfaits , je préférai que les forfaits diminuent...


----------



## La mouette (17 Juin 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' espère qu' Orange va pas augmenté le prix des forfaits , *je préférai que les forfaits diminuent...*



Sans blagues !! tu dois bien être le seul


----------



## F118I4 (18 Juin 2008)

Cela doit être surement les forfaits iPhone 3G apparemment les mêmes.
Date de mise à jour 12 juin 2008
Lien: http://animation.orange.fr/fis/iphone.pdf


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juin 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Cela doit être surement les forfaits iPhone 3G apparemment les mêmes.
> Date de mise à jour 12 juin 2008
> Lien: http://animation.orange.fr/fis/iphone.pdf


Oui, et ils précisent que les forfaits contiennent l'accès en 3G et 3G+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Alors pas de baisse 

Ca augmente pas, c'est déjà pas mal!


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2008)

Orange ne changera pas ses forfaits en France avant fin aout


----------



## i.catch (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour 


J"avais un téléphone avec non pas un forfait mais une carte chez Bouygues Telecom. Il vient de tomber en panne. C'est possible d'utiliser l'iphone avec ma carte sim bouygues et sans aucun forfait mais avec un rechargement par carte ? Si oui, ça me coute combien à l'achat cet iphone ? Merci !


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2008)

i.catch a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> J"avais un téléphone avec non pas un forfait mais une carte chez Bouygues Telecom. Il vient de tomber en panne. C'est possible d'utiliser l'iphone avec ma carte sim bouygues et sans aucun forfait mais avec un rechargement par carte ? Si oui, ça me coute combien à l'achat cet iphone ? Merci !



Tu peux répéter ...j'ai rien compris


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2008)

le monsieur (ou la dame ) veut un iphone avec une carte prépayé chez Bouygues telecom 

Il faut que tu achetes un iphone nu, que tu le desimlocke et ça marchera.
Par contre, je ne connais pas les prix, vas voir chez orange


----------



## F118I4 (18 Juin 2008)

Pour l' iPhone 3G désimlocké environ 500 euros pour le 8 go.
Normalement l' iPhone Edge c' est 745 euros (environ) mais avec la baisse des prix de 200 euros cela reviendrait à 550 euros.


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2008)

Sinon je risque de bientôt vendre le mien (avec desimlockage officiel de chez Orange/Apple)  :rose:


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2008)

Peut-on raisonnablement penser que le V2 16Go sera à 199 euros avec abonnement, ou bien ça vous paraît délirant?


----------



## romain31000 (19 Juin 2008)

199&#8364; le 8go, 299&#8364; le 16go...
à mon avis!


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2008)

Le prix dépendra des forfaits.


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le prix dépendra des forfaits.



Bien sûr.
La question porte bien évidemment sur le prix à payer avec le forfait minimal.


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2008)

Attention au piège du forfait minimal. La 3G consomme du data, bien plus vite que le EDGE.. le risque de dépassement de forfait est très grand et les mauvaises surprises fréquentes. Le bon marché est souvent trop cher


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2008)

Chez orange France, quand on a atteint le "quota" (500Mo/mois sur le forfait iPhone), on n'est pas hors forfait, mais orange se reserve la possibilité de limiter le débit, pas la quantité


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2008)

Ce qui revient à limiter la casse.
Ici en Suisse, j'ai vu des factures avec le EDGE assez hallucinantes .. à ne pas vouloir prendre un complément Data. De toute façon quoi que l'on fasse, l'opérateur est gagnant ...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2008)

Signer avec un contrat avec un opérateur mobile revient à contracter avec Méphistophélès.
On croit que le deal est équilibré mais on se fait toujours avoir à la fin. :casse:


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Signer avec un contrat avec un opérateur mobile revient à contracter avec Méphistophélès.
> On croit que le deal est équilibré mais on se fait toujours avoir à la fin. :casse:




Ca me fait toujours marrer ce genre de grandiloqueries.  

Mieux vaut utiliser le tam-tam pour communiquer (ils en font des très petits pas trop chers  )

Sinon, je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de prendre un forfait 7h+7h avec 10 0000 essemesse et 2000 Go de téléchargement pour éviter le premier-prix-cé-la-grosse-arnak-tu-vas te-faire-avoir, ma consommation téléphonique se résumant à 32 minutes par mois (quand j'ai des amis, ce qui est rare et éphèmère), 5 SMS. 

J'prend un iphone parce que c'est la frime, c'est tout. :love::rateau: 

J'suis prêt à m'endetter sur 7 générations pour cela.


----------



## yvos (19 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Chez orange France, quand on a atteint le "quota" (500Mo/mois sur le forfait iPhone), on n'est pas hors forfait, mais orange se reserve la possibilité de limiter le débit, pas la quantité



C'est bien ce que j'avais retenu et l'utilisation projetée de mon iphone me laisse penser que je n'arriverai que rarement à dépasser les 500Mo


----------



## gautik94 (19 Juin 2008)

a sa sortie en belgique je me l'achette mais je me demande... combien coutera le forfait et surtout combien de temps ??? car en fait je suis base et j'ai des super promo (meilleur que mobistar a ce qu'oin ma dit) et j'ai pas + envie que ca de changer alors dessimloscker espérons que ce cerra possible !!!


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> J'prend un iphone parce que c'est la frime, c'est tout. :love::rateau:


Moi c' est pareil , sinon moi je vais prendre le 2+2 et si je change d' avis entre temps je prendrai un forfait Origami + option internet illimité (pour 9 euros).
Et si j' en ai vraiment marre je changerai juste pour un forfait Origami et je désactiverai la 3G comme avec Edge (avec le fichier .plist)


----------



## le_magi61 (19 Juin 2008)

pareil, je vais commencer avec le forfait 2h+2h, et après les annonces des nouveaux forfaits (fin aout-début septembre), je passerais sur le (futur) 1h+1h, ou alors un origami star (avec internet compris pour 32&#8364; pour 1h+1h).


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> pareil, je vais commencer avec le forfait 2h+2h, et après les annonces des nouveaux forfaits (fin aout-début septembre), je passerais sur le (futur) 1h+1h, ou alors un origami star (avec internet compris pour 32 pour 1h+1h).


Oui en espérant un 1h+1h pour septembre.


----------



## sylko (22 Juin 2008)

Dans les Swisscom Shop, les emplacements sont prêts 

Désolé, pour la qualité de l'image.

http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/7394/iphoneswisscomop0.th.jpg


----------



## iko-iko (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Iphone 1ere génération de puis Novembre 2007. Je souhaite revendre mon Iphone et j'ai trouvé un acheteur. Mon PB est que je suis engagée avec Orange jusque fin 2009, mais je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont mes obligations envers l'abonnement Iphone lui-même. Je ne souhaite pas forcément partir d'Orange (quoique!) je veux seulement vendre mon Iphone et cesser de payer l'abonnement correspondant.

Y aurait-il une bonne âme qui aurait les bons renseignements??

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juin 2008)

iko-iko a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Iphone 1ere génération de puis Novembre 2007. Je souhaite revendre mon Iphone et j'ai trouvé un acheteur. Mon PB est que je suis engagée avec Orange jusque fin 2009, mais je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont mes obligations envers l'abonnement Iphone lui-même. Je ne souhaite pas forcément partir d'Orange (quoique!) je veux seulement vendre mon Iphone et cesser de payer l'abonnement correspondant.
> 
> ...



Tu l'a dit toi même, tu as un engagement de 2 ans avec Orange... Donc je crois que tu as pas le choix...


P.S : Tu veux vendre ton iPhone pour acheter le 3G à sa sortie?


----------



## Kalif (23 Juin 2008)

Salut tout le monde.
Je suis les diverses conversation du forum depuis un bon moment, et aujourd'hui je me suis motivé de m'inscrire 

Je vais passer moi aussi du côté obscur de la force le 17 julllet !

Mais j'aurais une petite question à vous poser ...

Mon forfait actuel bascule au minimum à partir de vendredi.
Et donc adieux les sms illimités.
Ce qui m'aurait été fort utile pour envoyer à tout mon répertoire mon nouveau numéro (d'iFoune ).
J'aurais aimé savoir si c'est possible de prendre la carte sim Orange (sans l'utiliser avant le 17), avec donc le numéro de téléphone, maintenant.
Et prendre le téléphone le jour de sa sortie....
Et tout activer ce jour la.


----------



## bruno06 (23 Juin 2008)

Il me semble que tu as la possibilité de changer de forfait sans frais au bout de 6 mois ... à confirmer.


----------



## DeepDark (23 Juin 2008)

bruno06 a dit:


> Il me semble que tu as la possibilité de changer de forfait sans frais au bout de 6 mois ... à confirmer.


Oui changer de forfait... Pas de le résilier...

(Tu peux aussi le faire désimlocker gratuitement et officiellement par Orange au bout de 6 mois ).


----------



## iMax (23 Juin 2008)

Bon, et pour ceux qui sont bien renseignés en ce qui concerne le marché Suisse siffle: ), vous savez combien coûtera le machin sans abo ?

Bah oui, j'ai renoncé à l'abo il y'a une année pour prendre une carte prépayée, je veux pas faire le chemin inverse maintenant. :mouais:


----------



## sylko (24 Juin 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, et pour ceux qui sont bien renseignés en ce qui concerne le marché Suisse siffle: ), vous savez combien coûtera le machin sans abo ?
> 
> Bah oui, j'ai renoncé à l'abo il y'a une année pour prendre une carte prépayée, je veux pas faire le chemin inverse maintenant. :mouais:


 

Personne n'ose avancer de prix pour l'instant. Ils attendent le dernier moment. Mais je pense que l'addi(c)tion sera très salée


----------



## iMax (24 Juin 2008)

sylko a dit:


> Personne n'ose avancer de prix pour l'instant. Ils attendent le dernier moment. Mais je pense que l'addi(c)tion sera très salée



T'as des chiffres ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2008)

iko-iko a dit:


> mais je ne sais pas exactement quelles sont mes obligations envers l'abonnement Iphone lui-même. Je ne souhaite pas forcément partir d'Orange (quoique!) je veux seulement vendre mon Iphone et cesser de payer l'abonnement correspondant.



Tu es encore engagé pour 2 ans, mais comme cela fait 6 mois que tu as ton iPhone tu peux d'une part demander son déblocage et le revendre dans la foulée. Du coup; ton abonnement iPhone ne te sert plus et là il faudra demander à Orange de te changer de forfait. Cela peut se faire gratuitement en général. Contacte ton service clientèle.


----------



## Exxon (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'espere ne pas faire du HS en posant ma question dans ce topic.
Bref, j'aimerai acheter l'iphone V2 en juillet cependant j'ai vendu mon ame à SFR pour des siecles et des siecles.... Je compte donc acheter l iphone nu (desimlocker). 

1er question : est ce qu'en l'achetant desimlocker je pourrai toujours faire les mises à jour officielle d'apple?

2eme question : En l'achetant desimlocker mon iphone sera garanti par orange ou apple?

3eme question : Est ce que le forfait illimitycs 3G correspond il le mieux à l'iphone? 

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses et je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## F118I4 (24 Juin 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'espere ne pas faire du HS en posant ma question dans ce topic.
> Bref, j'aimerai acheter l'iphone V2 en juillet cependant j'ai vendu mon ame à SFR pour des siecles et des siecles.... Je compte donc acheter l iphone nu (desimlocker).
> 
> 1er question : est ce qu'en l'achetant desimlocker je pourrai toujours faire les mises à jour officielle d'apple?
> ...



1) Oui , tu pourras faire les mises à jour puisque tu achèteras un iPhone dans le pays où il est commercialisé donc pas de souci avec ça.

2)Oui , il sera garantie pour les mêmes raisons que ma première réponse.

3)Oui , ça me parait logique comme forfait pour l' iPhone (heure+ internet en illimité) après il faudra que tu regardes si l' internet en 3G est compatible avec les APP de l' iPhone , comme par exemple l' APP Courrier ou Youtube.(Attention au Hors-Forfait).
Enfin maintenant que l' iPhone est 3G , la réseau parait plus adapté à SFR...


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2008)

Si tu l'achètes chez un revendeur officiel (actuellement Orange) en version débloquée, mais bien plus cher, aucun souci pour utiliser ta carte SFR avec ton iPhone.

Ensuite, certaines fonctions comme le Visual voice mail ne seront pas accessibles, mais franchement, cela ne gêne en rien l'utilisation du iPhone.

La garantie sera prise en charge par Apple. Pas de problème non plus de ce côté-là.

Quand au forfait, oui, le forfait Illimitycs peut convenir pour avoir accès au web en déplacement.


----------



## typhon06 (24 Juin 2008)

Bonjour j'ai un forfait bloque 2h SFR je compte m'acheter l'iphone :
-pourrais-je utiliser la wifi de chez moi , macdo , etc...
-pourrais-je utiliser internet
-pourrais-je utiliser GOOGLE MAP
-pourrais-je utiliser le iphone normalement
                ==> il est desimlocké...

Merci,

_repondez moi svp ^^_

_merci de votre aide <<<<_


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2008)

Oui tu pourras


----------



## typhon06 (24 Juin 2008)

merci de ta rapidite


----------



## AuGie (24 Juin 2008)

Une question : Un iPhone avec forfait iPhone chez Orange. Est ce que je peux mettre une autre puce Orange dans l'iPhone ? Je ne bénéficierais pas des + du forfait orange mais est ce que ca marche en appel simple avec une autre puce orange ?

Merci


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2008)

Non il faut un forfait Orange avec une puce Orange "spécial" iPhone. C'est le principe du Sim Lock


----------



## AuGie (24 Juin 2008)

Arg !! En fait je souhaite acheter un iPhone 3G avec un forfait iPhone Orange. J'ai un téléphone professionnel avec un forfait Orange. Je souhaite utiliser l'iPhone en semaine avec ma puce professionnel et le week end mettre ma puce Orange iPhone. C'est dingue que cela soit pas possible !!


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Juin 2008)

La mouette, tu es sur? car j'ai lu le contraire...
Le simlock, c'est pour utiliser uniquement une puce orange dans l'iphone, car les cartes sim orange sont toutes les mêmes : la preuve, on peut changer de forfait quand on veut, mais la carte sim reste la même...
Le passage d'un forfait iphone à un forfait origami se fait sans diffcultés, au moins en France.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2008)

Les cartes SIM des iPhone sont différentes il me semble. 

Du coup, le changement de forfait ne peut se faire que dans un sens. D'un forfait iPhone vers autre chose et du coup, une puce non compatible iPhone ne marchera pas.


----------



## esales (24 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai pas changé de carte SIM lors de ma bascule sur un forfait iPhone depuis un forfait Click.


----------



## Exxon (24 Juin 2008)

Cool pour votre réponse rapide les mecs. Je vous tiendrai au courant. Je prendrai contact avec SFR pour savoir exactement ce que le forfait illimitic comprend. Car je n'ai pas envie de faire du hors forfait. Moi je veux juste aller sur le net voir mes mails perso sur free et hotmail et basta j'espere que la 3G permettra tout ca  sinon Wifi.

Peut etre qu'SFR va mettre à jour son forfait pour l occasion 

Bonne soirée je croise les doigts pour un iphone desimlocké au alentour de 400...


----------



## La mouette (24 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> La mouette, tu es sur? car j'ai lu le contraire...
> Le simlock, c'est pour utiliser uniquement une puce orange dans l'iphone, car les cartes sim orange sont toutes les mêmes : la preuve, on peut changer de forfait quand on veut, mais la carte sim reste la même...
> Le passage d'un forfait iphone à un forfait origami se fait sans diffcultés, au moins en France.



En fait cela dépend de l'ICCID .
Lorsque tu débloque un iPhone tu rends le ICCID reconnu par l'iPhone compatible avec n'importe quelle SIM. Dans le cas des puces Orange iPhone elles ont un ICCID qui commence par un autre chiffre que les SIM Orange classique.


----------



## garsducalvados (26 Juin 2008)

Apparemment Orange a annoncé les prix :

Iphone à partir de 149 euros avec les forfaits inchangé soit à partir de 49 euros par mois.
99 pour ceux qui ont eu la V1 et qui souhaite acquérir la V2.


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

c'est une rumeur qui vient des echos 
mais ça n'en reste pas moins intéressant.
Si on pouvait avoir ce prix avec le forfait 2h+2h, le prix de l'iphone risque d'être encore plus faible (peut-etre 1e avec le gros forfait )


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

C'est confirmé par un communiqué de presse d'orange : 
http://www.orange.com/fr_FR/presse/communiques/att00005100/CP_iPhone3G.pdf

149&#8364; le 8Go, 199&#8364; le 16Go, même tarifs d'abonnement, conditions préférentielles pour les possesseurs d'iphone V1, possibilité de prendre un autre forfait et disponible en renouvellement


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Je me trompe ou tout cela est carrément excellent (le prix du 16Go, les forfaits origami possibles directement, etc...)


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

ah ouais, murde, je suis déjà chez orange, c'est donc plus cher...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

moi qui pensait prendre le 8Go à cause du cout, je vais peut etre me laisser tenter le 16Go blanc pour 50&#8364; de différence... :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> moi qui pensait prendre le 8Go à cause du cout, je vais peut etre me laisser tenter le 16Go blanc pour 50 de différence... :love:



j'vois que tu as bon goût


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2008)

Un truc que je ne comprends pas :



> Une offre privilégiée pour les clients iPhone chez Orange
> De façon exceptionnelle, Orange proposera à ses clients ayant acheté un iPhone avant le 12 juin 2008 et lutilisant avec un forfait Orange (hors forfait bloqué, Initial et Mobicarte) de pouvoir acheter l'iPhone 3G au *prix de 99*. Cet avantage prendra la forme dune offre de *remboursement de 100* valable jusquau 31/10/2008, dans le cadre du  « Programme Changer de mobile » et sous réserve d'un engagement de 24 mois.


Ils ne  précisent pas s'il s'agit du modèle 8Go ou 16Go.
Or, d'après les montants annoncés (prix de 99  moyennant remboursement de 100 ), ça correspond au montant de l'iPhone 16Go (199  - 100  = 99 ) et non pas 8Go.
Bizarre, ce flou artistique, ils pourraient quand même préciser quel modèle on va avoir. :mouais:


----------



## Miralf (26 Juin 2008)

un autre lien ici sur le mem sujet

Le Figaro - Flash actu : Orange: nouvel iPhone 3G dès 149


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Un truc que je ne comprends pas :
> 
> 
> Ils ne  précisent pas s'il s'agit du modèle 8Go ou 16Go.
> ...



ba le truc, c'est qu'en* renouvellement* (ce qui est le cas pour ceux qui ont le V1), *le 8Go est à 199 euros.*..donc..la V2 à 99 en remplacement du V1, c'est bien le 8Go...


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ba le truc, c'est qu'en* renouvellement* (ce qui est le cas pour ceux qui ont le V1), *le 8Go est à 199 euros.*..donc..la V2 à 99 en remplacement du V1, c'est bien le 8Go...



Le renouvellement serait plus cher que le premier achat ? 

199  pour renouveler alors qu'il est à 149  pour les primo-accédants ? Désolé, mais je pige toujours pas...


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Le renouvellement serait plus cher que le premier achat ?
> 
> 199 &#8364; pour renouveler alors qu'il est à 149 &#8364; pour les primo-accédants ? Désolé, mais je pige toujours pas...



Ba c'est parfaitement logique et courant chez les opérateurs (rien de spécifique à l'iphone), même si c'est mal prendre en compte la fidélité des clients.

Pour capter un nouveau public, les opérateurs sur-subventionnent les combinés. Ensuite, ce n'est plus le cas, parce que tu es un peu captif. Et là, c'est pas la peine en étant cynique, puisque de toutes façons, tu es encore dans ton engagement de 24 mois avec ton V1

Il y a les points fidélité (donc ta consommation en fait) qui te permet de faire baisser de ton renouvellement.

La valse des prix est due, en l'occurrence, à Apple: ils ont tenté de faire évoluer un modèle économique déjà existant et pompant à l'achat et sur les abonnements, et ça n'a pas marché. Les choses rentrent dans l'ordre et chacun son métier: Apple vend des combinés, l'opérateur du contenu


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est quel est le prix de base en "programme changer de mobile". Mac4ever est assez vague sur ce point. Connaître ce prix permettrait à chacun de faire le calcul et de connaître le tarif en appliquant la réduction tenant compte de la valeur du point.


----------



## illuminati (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais savoir, c'est quel est le prix de base en "programme changer de mobile". Mac4ever est assez vague sur ce point. Connaître ce prix permettrait à chacun de faire le calcul et de connaître le tarif en appliquant la réduction tenant compte de la valeur du point.



Un peu de patience !! 
Les prix seront disponibles lors de la sortie


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

lis le communiqué de presse:
- fidélisation (si tu es déjà chez orange mais pas forcément encore soumis à un engagement) = 199 euros le 8Go, 249 le 16Go. C'est la base
- fidélisaton et V1, tu as une ristourne de 100 euros sur les prix affichés au dessus.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Juin 2008)

Est-on certain que dans le cadre d'un renouvellement, on peut garder son iPhone V1 ?
Parce que dans ce cas, ça peut devenir un peu plus intéressant (en imaginant de pouvoir revendre d'occase l'ancien modèle, même 50 euros)...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> lis le communiqué de presse:
> - fidélisation (si tu es déjà chez orange mais pas forcément encore soumis à un engagement) = 199 euros le 8Go, 249 le 16Go. C'est la base
> - fidélisaton et V1, tu as une ristourne de 100 euros sur les prix affichés au dessus.



Donc pour toi, en renouvellement c'est 199 Euros moins la valeurs des points?! Désolé mais je n'y crois pas une seconde! Même des téléphones très moyens de gamme ne sont pas à un tel prix de départ!


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Donc pour toi, en renouvellement c'est 199 Euros moins la valeurs des points?! Désolé mais je n'y crois pas une seconde! Même des téléphones très moyens de gamme ne sont pas à un tel prix de départ!



Et bien la seule info dont on dispose c'est le communiqué de presse d'Orange. Et il est fort probable que tous les prix affichés soient ceux qu'on obtient dans les conditions les plus favorables.

Je viens de faire le simulation sur le site d'orange, et bien en réutilisant les points que j'ai, je peux te dire que les prix auquels j'ai accès sont carrément plus élevés que ce qui est proposé là...


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Donc pour toi, en renouvellement c'est 199 Euros moins la valeurs des points



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai écrit, d'ailleurs. J'ai juste mis les prix de base. La question est: peut-on, lorsqu'on prend un iphone, utiliser les points orange?

Les iphone n'apparaissent pas dans le programme de renouvellement, donc je pense que non -> le prix de base a de fortes chances d'être définitif.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Donc c'est ce que je disais, c'est le flou total. Et il n'y a plus lieu de parler de prix "de base" si celui-ci est définitif.
J'espère que Orange va rapidement fournir des éclaircissements à ce sujet.

Et quand je disais que même les téléphones moyen de gamme étaient pas vendus à ce prix, je voulais dire que c'était pas cher du tout! Pas assez cher! Donc pas possible.


----------



## illuminati (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Donc c'est ce que je disais, c'est le flou total. Et il n'y a plus lieu de parler de prix "de base" si celui-ci est définitif.
> J'espère que Orange va rapidement fournir des éclaircissements à ce sujet.
> 
> Et quand je disais que même les téléphones moyen de gamme étaient pas vendus à ce prix, je voulais dire que c'était pas cher du tout! Pas assez cher! Donc pas possible.



Toutes ces spéculations sont inutiles. On verra bien dans une vingtaine de jours !


----------



## Kalif (26 Juin 2008)

Quid d'une option Messagerie Vocale Visuelle avec un forfait Origami Star ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Toutes ces spéculations sont inutiles. On verra bien dans une vingtaine de jours !



Non, justement! Pas forcément! C'est une pratique courante de Orange de, dans un premier temps, rendre disponible à la vente ses téléphones avec un nouvel abonnement. On ne trouve ce téléphone que quelques semaines ou mois plus tard en renouvellement. Donc la question se pose: Attendre une hypothétique offre "changer de mobile", ou acheter le téléphone nu?


----------



## F118I4 (26 Juin 2008)

Kalif a dit:


> Quid d'une option Messagerie Vocale Visuelle avec un forfait Origami Star ?


j' ai vu cela après reste à confirmé "Messagerie Vocale Visuelle : 10 euros par mois pour les forfaits non iPhone."
Il y a aussi mail qui est hors-forfait avec les Origami.(relevé de courrier)
Mais n' empêche qu' il y a l' internet illimité quand même avec l' Origami star 1h+1h à 32euros.

J' hésite vraiment entre l' Origami star 1h+1h à 32euros et le forfait iPhone 2h+2h à 49 euros.
Le prix de l' Origami Star est aléchant surtout que l' iPhone serait à 199 euros en 8GO.


----------



## knight2000 (26 Juin 2008)

Pour ma part, je pense me tourner vers l'origami star 1h+1h à 32 avec un 16go.
Ce forfait me parait être un bon compromis avec le prix de l'iPhone


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Attendre une hypothétique offre "changer de mobile", ou acheter le téléphone nu?



Voilà, c'est hypothétique. Et tout change: si ce n'est pas les offres de l'opérateur, ce sont les modèles d'iphone (nul doute qu'Apple va actualiser régulièrement ses iphones). Donc tu pourras toujours trouver quelque chose pour différer ton achat.

La seule question est: en as-tu besoin? si oui, et bien il faut y aller.

Trouver un téléphone nu? Je doute que tu trouves des prix vraiment intéressants par rapport à ce qui est proposé. Ca a intérêt lorsque tu veux éviter de changer d'opérateur ou garder ta liberté.
Est-ce ton cas? Non pour le 1er point, étant donné que es déjà chez Orange. Veux-tu être libéré de l'engagement?


----------



## F118I4 (26 Juin 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Pour ma part, je pense me tourner vers l'origami star 1h+1h à 32&#8364; avec un 16go.
> Ce forfait me parait être un bon compromis avec le prix de l'iPhone


Les forfait Origami 1h ou 2h sont moins chères pour les moins de 26 ans donc c' est 28,80 euros pour le forfait Origami Star 1h.
Lien: Orange


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

relever ses mails est payant avec le forfait origami ?

Mais ses mails d'ou ? gmail est payant ?


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

non, le téléchargement des mails au format pop, imap ou par push...
si tu vas sur le webmail, pas de soucis, c'est du net, donc compris dans le forfait...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> relever ses mails est payant avec le forfait origami ?
> 
> Mais ses mails d'ou ? gmail est payant ?


Oui. Comment Mail peut être hors forfait alors que c'est de l'Internet normal ?


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

attendez, si je recupère mes mails dans mon iphone en pop c'est hors forfait et je peux donc seulement les consulter en ligne ?

Si c'est vrai c'est scandaleux, la fonction pop est bien plus interessante, permettant de stocker ses mails sur l'iphone même hors réseau...


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Juin 2008)

c'est pour ça que dans le forfait iphone, tu as le mail (pop, imap &co) illimités 
ça n'a rien de scandaleurx, tu peux quand même recuperer tes mails en pop avec un forfait origami, seulement, tu payes le hors-forfait...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Voilà, c'est hypothétique. Et tout change: si ce n'est pas les offres de l'opérateur, ce sont les modèles d'iphone (nul doute qu'Apple va actualiser régulièrement ses iphones). Donc tu pourras toujours trouver quelque chose pour différer ton achat.
> 
> La seule question est: en as-tu besoin? si oui, et bien il faut y aller.
> 
> ...



Ah j'en ai besoin et veux l'acheter, sans attendre un nouveau modèle, ça ça ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute. Ce qu'il y a, c est que je ne voudrais pas le payer 650 Euros nu, et que 2 semaines après on puisse le trouver en changement de mobile à 400 Euros, d'où mes interrogations.

Edit:

Ah voici un début de réponse, vu sur le forum de MacEver:

@ abdouul :  		Bonjour ! 

J'aimerais apporter une petite précision pour ceux qui comme moi se posait certainement la question lol à propose de : 

"En fidélisation, dans le cadre du «Programme Changer de mobile », l&#8217;iPhone 3G sera proposé à partir de 199&#8364; pour le 8Go et 249&#8364; pour le 16Go avec un engagement de 24 mois " 

je viens d'appeler orange et voici là réponse : 


On peut tout à fait garder notre forfait actuel et acheter l'iphone dans le cadre du programme changer de mobile ! Donc il n'est pas obligatoire dans ce cas de soucrire au forfait iphone !!!! 

Voilà voilà


----------



## illuminati (26 Juin 2008)

Il semble évident que le forfait iPhone ne soit pas obligatoire. Seulement pour utiliser pleinement toutes les fonctions du téléphone je ne suis pas sûr que les autres forfaits soient adaptés ??

J'ai un forfait à 49 euros sur mon iPhone et j'en suis très satisfait, cela me semble pas si cher que ça.
Avoir un iPhone avec un forfait à 30 euros sans l'internet, les mails etc ... Autant acheter un autre téléphone. 

Ah le paraître !!!!!


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Nulle question de paraître!
Je paie actuellement 24 Euros par mois pour 1h09 de téléphone et les sms inclus, ce qui me suffit largement, + Internet Illimité et 10 Mo de Mails. Je pourrai donc pleinement profiter de l'iPhone, tu juges bien vite les autres! La seule fonction , gadget à mon sens, dont je ne profiterai pas , c'est la messagerie visuelle.
Tu avoueras qu'entre 24 et 49 euros par mois, ça fait une sacrée différence! Moi au contraire 49 Euros ça me paraît excessivement cher!

Après ce n'est pas évident qu'on puisse prendre un iPhone sans forfait dédié, puisqu'avant c''était impossible, à moins de l'acheter nu!


----------



## romain31000 (26 Juin 2008)

ils sont quand même forts chez Orange, dans le genre on distribue les info au compte goutte!!
le prix de l'iphone nu svp!!!


----------



## ncocacola (26 Juin 2008)

Pour récapituler, si je veux prendre un iPhone 16Go avec Origami Star 1h+1h, j'aurai :

Mon iPhone 16Go (normal^^)
1h de communication + 1h de communication soir & WE
SMS illimités de 20h à 8h;
Tout Internet illimité + *Mail/Météo/Maps illimité???*
*Visual Voice Mail illimité???*

Le tout pour 28,80 (avantage étudiant -26)/mois?

(ce qui est en gras, c'est ce dont je ne suis pas sûr, si une âme sympathique peut me répondre )


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Nulle question de paraître!
> Je paie actuellement 24 Euros par mois pour 1h09 de téléphone et les sms inclus, ce qui me suffit largement, + Internet Illimité et 10 Mo de Mails. Je pourrai donc pleinement profiter de l'iPhone, tu juges bien vite les autres! La seule fonction , gadget à mon sens, dont je ne profiterai pas , c'est la messagerie visuelle.
> Tu avoueras qu'entre 24 et 49 euros par mois, ça fait une sacrée différence! Moi au contraire 49 Euros ça me paraît excessivement cher!
> 
> Après ce n'est pas évident qu'on puisse prendre un iPhone sans forfait dédié, puisqu'avant c''était impossible, à moins de l'acheter nu!


tu as le pop illimité avec ca ? je ne crois pas...


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Il semble évident que le forfait iPhone ne soit pas obligatoire. Seulement pour utiliser pleinement toutes les fonctions du téléphone je ne suis pas sûr que les autres forfaits soient adaptés ??
> 
> J'ai un forfait à 49 euros sur mon iPhone et j'en suis très satisfait, cela me semble pas si cher que ça.
> Avoir un iPhone avec un forfait à 30 euros sans l'internet, les mails etc ... Autant acheter un autre téléphone.
> ...



Ba à part le problème du POP/IMAP (dans ce cas là, on peut utiliser le webmail) et la Voice Mail, je vois pas trop la limite des autres forfaits...surtout avec un terminal qui permet de taper des SMS hyper vite, c'est un peu con d'être limité côté forfait iphone (ok, on peut envoyer des mail à la place, mais bon).


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Le POP? Serveur courrier sortant donc? Non courrier entrant + sortant est limité à 10 Mo par mois, mais c'est déjà suffisant pour tous mes mails textes. 
Pour moi la priorité c'est d'avoir un bon navigateur internet de proche, et ça l'iPhone le fait à merveille!


----------



## romain31000 (26 Juin 2008)

news macgé:iphone 3g nu 509&#8364; et 609&#8364; + 100 &#8364; pour déblocage


----------



## sylko (26 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> news macgé:iphone 3g nu 509&#8364; et 609&#8364; + 100 &#8364; pour déblocage



Dans le news du jour


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> attendez, si je recupère mes mails dans mon iphone en pop c'est hors forfait et je peux donc seulement les consulter en ligne ?
> 
> Si c'est vrai c'est scandaleux, la fonction pop est bien plus interessante, permettant de stocker ses mails sur l'iphone même hors réseau...



La différence principale entre POP et IMAP, c'est que le second permet de ne pas rapatrier nécessairement ton mail sur ton terminal. Lorsqu'on utilise beaucoup le mail et qu'on a autre chose dans l'Iphone (zik + vidéo), c'est très utile de minmiser le stockage dans l'Iphone...surtout lorsqu'à tout moment tu as accès à tes messages puisque tu as internet illimité...

Alors du coup, je vois pas trop l'intérêt de s'emmerder avec le POP lorsqu'on est mobile...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juin 2008)

ben moi je trouve ca tres pratique de conserver ses 200 derniers mails sur son tel ...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Argh, j'avais dit que j'achetais s'il coûtait maximum 500 Euros! Bon je crois que je vais faire une entorse de 9 euros!!
Plus qu'une chose à savoir maintenant: pourra-t-on utiliser nos points Orange pour faire baisser le prix de la bête...


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Argh, j'avais dit que j'achetais s'il coûtait maximum 500 Euros! Bon je crois que je vais faire une entorse de 9 euros!!
> Plus qu'une chose à savoir maintenant: pourra-t-on utiliser nos points Orange pour faire baisser le prix de la bête...



j'ai du mal à comprendre ton calcul 

tu veux l'acheter nu mais utiliser les points (certainement utilisbles dans le cadre d'un programme de renouvellement d'abonnement) tout en ne reprenant pas d'engagement mais en restant chez Orange? :hosto:

A part la liberté du non engagement qui peut être déterminante, c'est balancer de l'argent par la fenêtre, non?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Non mais à mon sens le prix de base en programme changer de mobile devrait être celui du modèle nu "bloqué" chez Orange. Ca paraît logique...Donc si programme changer de mobile il y a, cela devrait être 509 Euros moins la valeur des points.


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2008)

je crois que c'est du grand n'importe quoi mais bon 
le nu bloqué, c'est dans le cas où tu ne veux pas te réengager.
le nu débloqué, c'est si tu veux aller voir ailleurs.


----------



## Fafnou (26 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Nulle question de paraître!
> Je paie actuellement 24 Euros par mois pour 1h09 de téléphone et les sms inclus, ce qui me suffit largement, + Internet Illimité et 10 Mo de Mails. Je pourrai donc pleinement profiter de l'iPhone, tu juges bien vite les autres! La seule fonction , gadget à mon sens, dont je ne profiterai pas , c'est la messagerie visuelle.
> Tu avoueras qu'entre 24 et 49 euros par mois, ça fait une sacrée différence! Moi au contraire 49 Euros ça me paraît excessivement cher!
> 
> Après ce n'est pas évident qu'on puisse prendre un iPhone sans forfait dédié, puisqu'avant c''était impossible, à moins de l'acheter nu!


 
Il faut peut être comparer ce qui est comparable... Tu as 1h09 de forfait et tu compares avec le prix d'un forfait 2h + 2h...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (26 Juin 2008)

Euh je ne comparais pas directement les 2 forfaits, je répondais à quelqu'un qui me disait ne pas comprendre pourquoi acheter l'iPhone sans internet illimité, et qui me disait que son forfait était très bien. Je dis juste que les forfaits iPhone ne répondent pas du tout à mes besoins, et je pense que nombreux sont ceux dans mon cas.


----------



## garsducalvados (26 Juin 2008)

Ouais je suis d'ac. avec toi.
Moi c'est juste le prix des forfaits.
Si je peux prendre un forfait Origami Star 1h + 1 avec l'option Mail là j'hésite pas (Etant donné que ce forfait me conviens parfaitement du point de vu communication). ==> Mas j'ai fais une simulation d'offre d'abonnement avec un abonnement quelconque et l'option n'est pas proposé à part celle de sécurité :d.
Sinon ben je passerai sur un forfait Iphone à 49 euros


----------



## Miralf (26 Juin 2008)

oula j'ai un peu de mal à suivre la conversation, si je prends un iphone 3G avec origami satr 1h+1h, je ne pourrais  pas aller sur gmail à volonté pour regarder et envoyer des mails ???


----------



## gto55 (26 Juin 2008)

bonjour, 

des amis chez sfr et bouygues souhaitaient résilier leur abonnement pour passer chez orange mais en appelant leurs opérateurs respectifs, il leur a été annoncé que l'iphone serait dispo en septembre, que l'exclusivité d'orange s'arrêterait dans trois mois. 


Des infos à ce sujet ??? 


Merci


----------



## Miralf (26 Juin 2008)

j'ai telephone chez sfr cet apmidi, ils ne m'en ont pas parlé... (c'est inadmissible )


----------



## gto55 (26 Juin 2008)

Miralf a dit:


> j'ai telephone chez sfr cet apmidi, ils ne m'en ont pas parlé... (c'est inadmissible )




merci pour ta réponse mais c'est bizarre quand même :mouais:


----------



## garsducalvados (26 Juin 2008)

Miralf a dit:


> oula j'ai un peu de mal à suivre la conversation, si je prends un iphone 3G avec origami satr 1h+1h, je ne pourrais  pas aller sur gmail à volonté pour regarder et envoyer des mails ???



En fait dans le forfait Origami c'est l'option "Internet illimité" : C'est à dire que tu peux aller sur internet en illimité (consulter ta messagerie via un WebMail) mais pas utiliser le protocole IMPA ou POP par le biais d'un autre applicatif tel que MAIL.
Mais avec l'option "Internet MAX" : Là les mail sont compris MAIS à voir si cette option est compatible avec ce genre de forfait....


----------



## Miralf (26 Juin 2008)

garsducalvados a dit:


> En fait dans le forfait Origami c'est l'option "Internet illimité" : C'est à dire que tu peux aller sur internet en illimité (consulter ta messagerie via un WebMail) mais pas utiliser le protocole IMPA ou POP par le biais d'un autre applicatif tel que MAIL.
> Mais avec l'option "Internet MAX" : Là les mail sont compris MAIS à voir si cette option est compatible avec ce genre de forfait....



quel interet de prendre une option payante si on peut passer par internet ? merci en tout cas pour la reponse


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Juin 2008)

Ben en fait pour moi perso le premier forfait IPHONE a beaucoup trop de temps de communication pour se que je fais. Et en plus pour ma bourse il est un peu chère .
En plus avec les forfait origami star 1+1 ou 2+2 tu as -10% si tu as - de 26 ans donc le forfait de base sur un engagement de 24 mois ça te le fait à 28,80 euros. Plus l'option (si c'est possible) "Internet MAX" à 9 euros par mois ça te fais un forfait qui te permet d'utiliser toutes les fonctions de ton Iphone à 37,80 euros par mois (ce que je paye actuellement avec mon forfait)


----------



## Miralf (27 Juin 2008)

ok, bon en clair avec un origami star 1+1, pourra t on utiliser internet et le gps de maniere illimitée ?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2008)

le surf oui, pas tout l'internet  (pas de P2P, newsgroup, streaming aussi il me semble) regarde la fiche tarifaire d'orange pour les détails


----------



## Miralf (27 Juin 2008)

oui ok, j'imaginais meme pas pomper du p2p sur mon iphnoe en fait 
par contre tu confirmes que le GPS, l'utilisation de gmail et le surf "classique" c'est ok ?


----------



## ncocacola (27 Juin 2008)

GPS ça comprend aussi Google Maps, vous confirmez?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Juin 2008)

oui


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juin 2008)

GPS ca comprend seulement google map 

Si il y a bien une puce GPS dans l'iphone, une fois un logiciel tiers (genre tomtom) installé il n'aura plus besoin d'internet ! et sans cela reste ultralimité...


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Juin 2008)

Ok mais bon une fois la carte GoogleMaps téléchargé le GPS fait le reste donc pas de surprise possible concernant le hors forfait si on a un forfait DATA illimité.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (27 Juin 2008)

J'ai l'impression que beaucoup font une confusion avec le GPS: Le logiciel Google Maps fourni dans l'iPhone permet juste de se situer sur un plan. Vous ne pourrez pas conduire et écouter une voix chaleureuse vous dire de tourner à droite dans 100 mètres! C'est donc très limité, et surtout destiné à un usage piéton. Pour vraiment profiter de sa puce GPS, il faudra acheter un logiciel, étant précisé que Tom Tom devrait porter son navigateur sur iPhone.


----------



## xavier25 (27 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup font une confusion avec le GPS: Le logiciel Google Maps fourni dans l'iPhone permet juste de se situer sur un plan. Vous ne pourrez pas conduire et écouter une voix chaleureuse vous dire de tourner à droite dans 100 mètres! C'est donc très limité, et surtout destiné à un usage piéton. Pour vraiment profiter de sa puce GPS, il faudra acheter un logiciel, étant précisé que Tom Tom devrait porter son navigateur sur iPhone.



En effet, c'est très limité et même si d'aventure, TomTom portait son logiciel sur iPhone, je vois mal l'écran et les hauts parleur du téléphone permettrent une navigation confortable. Rien ne remplace un vrai recepteur GPS der voiture. Pour les trajets à pied, c'est sur, c'est le top (même si Google Map sur ma V1 remplit déjà largement cette tâche)


----------



## Grahamcoxon (27 Juin 2008)

Alors là je t'arrête, j'utilise au quotidien mon HTC Artemis avec GPS intégré et  TOM TOM 6, eh bien c'est aussi confortable qu'un GPS dédié. L'écran de l'iPhone a en plus la même taille que la plupart des GPS. Effectivement , il faut juste voir si le haut parleur est de bonne qualité.

Pour revenir au sujet du forum, Orange proposera certainement sa solution Orange Navigation, qui est une vraie arnaque, à moins de ne se servir que ponctuellement du GPS, mieux vaut investir une fois pour toute dans un logiciel que de payer un abonnement.


----------



## skaire (27 Juin 2008)

Salut

Je suis actuellement chez orange avec un forfait clic plus quelque option.

Je voulais savoir si je peux profiter de l'achat de l'iphone 3G pour changez de forfait pour un origami star 12 moins ?

Dans se cas le prix de l'iphone 3G en 16go sera bien de 250 a l'achat plus les 36.50 mensuel ?

Merci


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Juin 2008)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi avec ma période d'engagement qui n'est pas terminée.
Je suis allé chez Orange savoir si je peux faire l'acquisition d'un IPHONE tout en changeant de forfait que ce soit les forfait spécial IPHONE ou ceux compatibles tel que Origami STAR et on m'a répondu OUI et même tu gardes ton numéro de "téléfon" .



Grahamcoxon a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que beaucoup font une confusion avec le GPS: Le logiciel Google Maps fourni dans l'iPhone permet juste de se situer sur un plan. Vous ne pourrez pas conduire et écouter une voix chaleureuse vous dire de tourner à droite dans 100 mètres! C'est donc très limité, et surtout destiné à un usage piéton. Pour vraiment profiter de sa puce GPS, il faudra acheter un logiciel, étant précisé que Tom Tom devrait porter son navigateur sur iPhone.



En ce moment j'ai un IPOD touch et quand je me connecte en WIFI sur le net et que je choisit un point de départ et d'arrivé (genre dans mon carnet d'adresse) ça me fait le trajet étape par étape et j'en déduis donc qu'en plus cumulé à la puce GPS il n'y a même plus besoin de ""cliquer"" pour avoir l'information de direction suivante ça se fera automatiquement par le biais de la localisation par GPS.

CF le lien --> http://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/features/maps.html

Même si comme tu le dis cette fonction en remplacera pas un vrai outil GPS tel que TOMTOM mais qui sera bien pratique quand même (moi perso je m'en fou de la voix j'écoute de la musique)


----------



## Grahamcoxon (27 Juin 2008)

A pied ça marche, mais sur l'autoroute ou dans Paris, je me vois mal regarder l'écran de mon téléphone pour savoir pù il faut tourner tout en conduisant! Ca me paraît très dangereux cette affaire là!


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Juin 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> A pied ça marche, mais sur l'autoroute ou dans Paris, je me vois mal regarder l'écran de mon téléphone pour savoir pù il faut tourner tout en conduisant! Ca me paraît très dangereux cette affaire là!



Ben  c'est comme ci tu mettais ton GPS sur un bras articulé fixé sur ton pare brise (sans la voix).
C'est clair faut pas faire comme ci tu l'avais en fonction téléphone et le mettre entre tes cuisses. Il faut le fixé comme ci c'était un GPS si tu l'utilise dans cette fonction dans ta voiture.


----------



## Exxon (27 Juin 2008)

rebonjour, suite à l'annonce des prix de l'iphone 2 desimlocké j'ai perdu mon envie d'acquérir un iphone 2. Pourtant je me voyais déja courrir tout nu dans les champs, le blé me caressant les...oups je m'égare.

Cependant je me pose une petite question. Est ce qu'a votre avis c'est possible d'acheter un iphone 3G avec une carte prepayé sans engagement orange et d'attendre 6 mois pour le faire debloquer gratos. Est ce que je paierai mon iphone 3G 149 ??

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## garsducalvados (27 Juin 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> Cependant je me pose une petite question. Est ce qu'a votre avis c'est possible d'acheter un iphone 3G avec une carte prepayé sans engagement orange et d'attendre 6 mois pour le faire debloquer gratos. Est ce que je paierai mon iphone 3G 149 &#8364;??
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Communiqué ORANGE :


> Avec les autres forfaits de la gamme (hors forfaits bloqués et sans engagement), l&#8217;iPhone 8Go sera commercialisé à
> partir de 199&#8364;, et 249&#8364; pour le 16 Go.



Donc étant donné que pour les forfait Hors IPHONE et Origami minimum 3h l'iphone est à 199 euros minimum (8Go 249 pour le 16Go.) j'en déduis qu'avec des forfait sans engagement (si c'est possible) l'iphone sera plus chère que 199 euros.
MAIS si c'est possible oui tu pourras changer de forfait au bout de 6 mois minimum.


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

en carte prépayée l'iphone sera vendu 509&#8364; pour le 8go et 609&#8364; pour le 16go...
carte prépayée=iphone nu


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Plus 100  de déblocage


----------



## sebneb (27 Juin 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> rebonjour, suite à l'annonce des prix de l'iphone 2 desimlocké j'ai perdu mon envie d'acquérir un iphone 2. Pourtant je me voyais déja courrir tout nu dans les champs, le blé me caressant les...oups je m'égare.
> 
> Cependant je me pose une petite question. Est ce qu'a votre avis c'est possible d'acheter un iphone 3G avec une carte prepayé sans engagement orange et d'attendre 6 mois pour le faire debloquer gratos. Est ce que je paierai mon iphone 3G 149 ??
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.


 
Biensur que non. Je ne suis même pas sur que tu puisses acheter un IPHONE avec une carte prépayée et si tel était le cas, ça ne sera pas 149 euros mais plutôt vers le prix du nu.


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

consigne de la mouette, je reposte mon message ici:
je viens d'appeler bouygues pour avoir de plus amples info sur leur option webmail a 9.9&#8364;, pour savoir si tout était compris.
il y a quelques restrictions dont je connaissais déjà l'existence (pièce jointe dans les mails max 300ko) mais certaines plus mystérieuses.apparemment la navigation sur certains sites serait facturé hors forfait mais impossible d'avoir plus de détails.
quelqu'un utilise t-il ce forfait avec un iphone?
-la consultation des mails via l'application mail intégrée dans l'iphone provoque t-elle du hors forfait?
- même question pour google maps et youtube...

merci


----------



## Hazuria (27 Juin 2008)

Edit : ca m'apprendra a pas refresh la page :/

Dans les détails de l'offre diffusé par Orange, on ne parle pas de l'iphone avec les cartes prépayé et les forfaits bloqués donc iPhone nu si tu le veux vraiement.

Ensuite pour rappel, l'iPhone a 149&#8364; n'est que pour les personne ayant acheté un iPhone chez Orange avant le 12juin ou pour les nouveaux abonnés (au moins forfait Star 3h). Pour les autres c'est 199&#8364; minimum.



> Un prix fixe quel que soit le forfait choisi : *149 &#8364; pour le 8 Go et 199 &#8364; pour le 16 Go*. En matière de forfaits, l'utilisateur aura le choix entre *les forfaits Orange pour iPhone et les Origami Star (à partir de 3h), First, et Jet*.
> 
> Il est également possible d'adjoindre les autres forfaits de la gamme Orange (hors forfaits bloqués et sans engagement). Il faudra alors toutefois débourser 199 &#8364; pour le 8 Go et 249 &#8364; pour le 16 Go. On pourra par exemple lui adjoindre le forfait Origami Star 1h+1h (32 &#8364; par mois), lequel permet de faire de l'internet illimité "dans la limite du fair usage de 500 Mo", dixit Orange.


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Plus 100  de déblocage


 mais pour une utilisation avec une carte prépayée orange, pas besoin de le faie débloquer si?


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Mais si!  t'as pas de contrat


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mais si! t'as pas de contrat


 j'avoue ne pas vraiment te suivre la.
ok tu n'as pas de contrat mais tu utilises une carte sim orange.
le déblocage c'est uniquement pour l'utiliser avec un autre opérateur d'après moi


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Non 
La carte SIm Orange est une carte SIM spéciale iPhone.
La carte Prepay n'est pas considéré comme une carte SIM iPhone Orange


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Non
> La carte SIm Orange est une carte SIM spéciale iPhone.
> La carte Prepay n'est pas considéré comme une carte SIM iPhone Orange


 
il sont quand même assez scandaleux chez Orange....


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2008)

j'me trompe où ça devient littéralement le bordil ici 
parce qu'entre les modalités d'achat d'iphone, les modalités liées à l'abonnement chez Orange, les specificités techniques de chacune des offres, les abonnements existant de moi-moi-moi et les autres opérateurs, ça fait lourd pour un topic unik  :afraid:


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> il sont quand même assez scandaleux chez Orange....



je crois que c'est surtout le problème de l'exclusivité lachée par Apple, qui a eu les yeux plus gros que son ventre avec le V1


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Non c'est le principe de l'exclusivité et du SIM Lock.

La France fanfaronnait car ils avaient l'iPhone V1, très bien. Il se trouve que Apple a changé d'avis, parfait.
Vous payez, si vous le voulez...
 Prix prohibitif, signifie choix facilité pour un forfait. Si vous offrez la possibilité de mettre du prepay dans un mobile SIM lock comme le iPhone, vous aurez aussi la possibilité de ne rien payé par la suite.
Je prend un prepay, j'utilise le montant donné avec, et quoi ? ..ensuite je retourne d'où je viens avec mon abo. normal et je desimlock ?

 Et bien Orange le fait pour vous, mais avec 100 à la clé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Et bien la seule info dont on dispose c'est le communiqué de presse d'Orange. Et il est fort probable que tous les prix affichés soient ceux qu'on obtient dans les conditions les plus favorables.
> 
> Je viens de faire le simulation sur le site d'orange, et bien en réutilisant les points que j'ai, je peux te dire que les prix auquels j'ai accès sont carrément plus élevés que ce qui est proposé là...


Où faut-il aller sur le site d'Orange pour faire une simulation avec l'iPhone ?


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Où faut-il aller sur le site d'Orange pour faire une simulation avec l'iPhone ?



Je ne sais pas (la simulation dont je parle ne concernait que d'autres appareils  )


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

yvos a dit:


> j'me trompe où ça devient littéralement le bordil ici
> parce qu'entre les modalités d'achat d'iphone, les modalités liées à l'abonnement chez Orange, les specificités techniques de chacune des offres, les abonnements existant de moi-moi-moi et les autres opérateurs, ça fait lourd pour un topic unik  :afraid:



ça fait surtout lourd pour un forum de n'avoir que des sujets qui tournent autour des abonnements.
De plus vous oubliez une chose: les opérateurs sont là pour faire de l'argent et le plus possible (comme Apple...)
Vous aurez beau tourner le problème dans tout les sens, avec un forfait vous êtes perdant que vous le vouliez ou non.
Maintenant , et sans me justifier aucunement, ce forum est là pour parler de iPhone et pas que de forfait. Vous avez des hot line pour ça, et au final c'est votre porte monnaie qui prend dans son cuire.
Continuez à votre casser la tête sur les forfaits, mais à un seul endroit, ici. 
C'est le b*rdel selon toi ? t'as bien raison ! comme le monde des coûts d'un abonnement de téléphone


----------



## rizoto (27 Juin 2008)

Voila un autre point de comparaison... le prix de l'iphone en suede.

Je suis effare  de l'absence de data illimite.

Sachant que 1 euro = 9,5 couronnes suedoises.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Voila un autre point de comparaison... le prix de l'iphone en suede.
> 
> Je suis effare du prix des abonnements de l'absence de data illimite (a confirmer)
> 
> Sachant que 1 euro = 9,5 couronnes suedoises.



CF ce que je viens de dire , arnaque pure est simple.


Celui qui veut frimer avec son iPhone sur la terrasse des cafés, sans débourser un rond, il est pas sur la bonne planète


----------



## manart (27 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

je pense acheter la v2 en 16go et revendre le mien. J'ai donc appelé hier orange pour m'assurer que je collais bien aux conditions nécessaire à cette offre.

J'ai donc mis mon Iphone en vente et comme je m'en doutais je reçois beaucoup de mails de personnes intéressé. Par contre si je le vend de suite je vais être obligé de re filer ma facture d'achat. Ne pensez vous pas qu'elle me sera réclamée le 17/07 quand je voudrais en obtenir un ?? :mouais:

Question très existentielle je sais...:love:


----------



## mbapcl (27 Juin 2008)

Mon fils est à New-york quelques jours. est-ce une bonne idée d'acheter un iphone 2 à 440$?
problème de dévérouillage?

merci de votre réponse

Bernard


----------



## ratofil (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Non
> La carte SIm Orange est une carte SIM spéciale iPhone.
> La carte Prepay n'est pas considéré comme une carte SIM iPhone Orange



Je ne comprends pas. J'ai acheté mon Précieux le deuxième jour de sa sortie à Paris (non, je ne suis pas allé sur les Champs Elysées). Avec un magnifique trombone le vendeur à mis ma puce SIM sortie de mon T610 et tout a fonctionné impec, après l'activation sur Tunes bien sûr.
Ma puce est une Itineris, c'est dire que ça date! Pas de puce spéciale iPhone.
Je pige pas tout peut-être et je confondrais  puce SIM avec autre chose. Je serais bien content d'en savoir plus.
Bonsoir et merci,
:rose:


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Tu as modifié ton contrat ?
Tu as un contrat ?


----------



## esales (27 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir

Je vais prendre un iPhone V2 pour remplacer mon iPhone V1. J'envisage de donner l'iPhone V1 à mon épouse qui ne souhaite pas utiliser l'iPhone pour aller sur internet.
Elle souhaite juste avoir un téléphone (beau) avec un iPod (qui remplacera son iPod mini 4Go).

Ma question : je sais qu'il est possible via l'installation d'un logiciel (iPhone jailbreaké) de couper l'EDGE. Pour ceux qui ont des infos sur le firmware V2, savez-vous s'il y a cette option dans les préférences.

Merci


----------



## ratofil (27 Juin 2008)

Non, j'avais un forfait 2 heures depuis 1999. Et avec l'iPhone j'ai pris le 1er forfait.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

ratofil a dit:


> Non, j'avais un forfait 2 heures depuis 1999. Et avec l'iPhone j'ai pris le 1er forfait.



Donc tu avais un contrat et tu as changé de type de contrat ?


----------



## ratofil (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Donc tu avais un contrat et tu as changé de type de contrat ?



On peut le dire comme ça effectivement. Mais c'est la même puce.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Tu as un contrat spécial iPhone. 
Ils te l'activent avec cette puce qui a un ICCID rendu compatible avec l'iPhone Orange France


----------



## romain31000 (27 Juin 2008)

je suis désolé de revenir à la charge mais quelqu'un utilise t-il l'iphone avec un forfait web&mail de bouygues?
car je souhaite acquérir un iphone mais uniquement si tout est compris dans ce forfait


----------



## ratofil (27 Juin 2008)

@ La mouette
Ok, j'ai découvert "Integrated Circuit Card Identifier".
J'ai la vague impression que c'est important quand on veut jailbreaker la bête. Pour l'usage conformiste que je fais c'est bon.
Merci de tes éclaircissements.


----------



## skaire (27 Juin 2008)

Exxon a dit:


> rebonjour, suite à l'annonce des prix de l'iphone 2 desimlocké j'ai perdu mon envie d'acquérir un iphone 2. Pourtant je me voyais déja courrir tout nu dans les champs, le blé me caressant les...oups je m'égare.
> 
> Cependant je me pose une petite question. Est ce qu'a votre avis c'est possible d'acheter un iphone 3G avec une carte prepayé sans engagement orange et d'attendre 6 mois pour le faire debloquer gratos. Est ce que je paierai mon iphone 3G 149 ??
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses.



Le prix des téléphone en carte prépayer sont presque aussi cher que le téléphone seul.


----------



## mimic76 (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

intéressé par le nouvelle iphone, je me pose des questions auquel, après recherche, je n'arrive malheureusement pas à trouver de réponse. 

Voilà j'ai un forfait salarié (je suis un ancien salarié) où je paye 19&#8364; pour 2h + 3 numéros illimités (autant dire que je veux pas changer de forfait). 
Alors d'après ce que j'ai compris je devrais pouvoir prendre l'iphone 2 en renouvellement (à un prix de base de 249&#8364; - ma réduction points) tout en conservant mon forfait, c'est bien ça ? 

Après je me demandais si je prends une option illimitée pour le surf (celle à 9&#8364 est-ce que je pourrai utiliser internet sur mon iphone 2 (via safari) ? Et lire mes mails via pop ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

skaire a dit:


> Le prix des téléphone en carte prépayer sont presque aussi cher que le téléphone seul.



Voir plus avec certaines conditions particulières , comme le crédit communications, et le déblocage du téléphone si nécessaire


----------



## butok (29 Juin 2008)

Y a quelqun ici qui parlais de réservation, la campagne de réservation officiel orange a commencé ? (si oui je part des lundi a la boutique FT du coin.)

Tu pourrais faire un effort de recherche avant de poster dans le premier sujet qui te tombe sous les yeux !!


----------



## ImMe (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tous le monde, 

J'envisage prochainement de faire l'acquisition du nouveau "joujou" d'Apple : l'iPhone 3G. 
J'hésite en ce moment même entre l'acheter avec un nouveau forfait qui serai l'origami star 1h+1h (avec réduction de 10% sur le forfait), et qui correspond le plus à mon type de budjet; et user de mes points de fidélité, tout en conservant mon forfait actuel : M6 mobile dont l'avantage principal est les appels illimités le soir ( à partir de 22H) et le WE.

Voulant garder mon numéro de téléphone actuel, la solution serait de prendre un forfait Origami star 1h+1h, et de prendre un option "Appels illimités vers orange le We" en faisant donc la concession des appels illimités le soir. Ceci se compense par les sms/mms illimités le soir (à partir de 20h et ce vers tout les opérateurs).

Ma question reformulée plus clairement est donc la suivante :
Est ce qu'il est possible de cumuler un forfait Origami Star 1h+1h et un option "Appels illimités vers orange le We" ?

Merci à tous pour vos prochaines réponses.


----------



## iTaO (29 Juin 2008)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Ben en fait pour moi perso le premier forfait IPHONE a beaucoup trop de temps de communication pour se que je fais. Et en plus pour ma bourse il est un peu chère .
> En plus avec les forfait origami star 1+1 ou 2+2 tu as -10% si tu as - de 26 ans donc le forfait de base sur un engagement de 24 mois ça te le fait à 28,80 euros. Plus l'option (si c'est possible) "Internet MAX" à 9 euros par mois ça te fais un forfait qui te permet d'utiliser toutes les fonctions de ton Iphone à 37,80 euros par mois (ce que je paye actuellement avec mon forfait)



Salut, à mon avis cette option ne sera pas disponible, ce ne serait pas cohérent. Par contre ce serait un bon plan :rateau:
Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je refuse de mettre plus de 35 &#8364; dans un forfait mobile, mais j' estime avoir quand même le droit d' utiliser toutes les fonctionnalités de l' iphone, mail compris...
Aprés le temps de communication, les mails visio, la TV (pour peu que l'iphone le supporte) je m' en fou un peu, 1 heure ça me suffit en comm, les sms/mms illimité serai un plus( l'offre illimythics* 3G+ - 26 ans*).
Si quelqu'un a des infos concernant cette offre, en particulier si l'option "Internet MAX" est disponible en option à 9&#8364;, et si l' iPhone 2 sera compatible TV, je suis preneur !
Et je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de personnes dans le même cas que moi !


----------



## p-a-b (29 Juin 2008)

Perso j'appelle demain pour voir si ça marche avec un forfait Click (1Heure + Internet Max=27/Mois) (+1h soir/we=32, etc...).

Si oui, je change de crémerie. Sinon, je change quand même de crémerie, pour l'origami 1h. Mais j'aimerais bien les 10 MO de mail sur client embarqué (POP/SMTP)... Et tant pis pour VoiceMail ou le push...


----------



## F118I4 (29 Juin 2008)

Je dois dire qu' Orange a fait fort sur ce coup , du genre "vous voulez l' iPhone avec des forfaits moins chères , très bien "ok" mais vous pouvez pas vous servir de l' application Mail (qui est une des app phare du téléphone avec son option push mail , envoie et réception de mail = "more easy" mieux que les sms ou les mms) et de la visuel voice mail.
Maintenant on est tous en train de faire des calculs et de lire toutes les petites lignes en bas des offres petit (1) jusqu' à petit (10)...abusé lol et d' essayer de mesurer avec précision nos propres besoin voir de faire des sacrifices...(bah pas grave pour mail)

Moi je suis pas encore sur du forfait que je prendrai avec l' iPhone 3G mais en tout cas je suis pas le seul  .


----------



## Macuserman (29 Juin 2008)

Voilà tous les abonnements iPhone Orange pour ceux qui ne sauraient encore rien de tout ça...

http://www.businessmobile.fr/actualites/services/0,39044303,39381980,00.htm?xtor=RSS-1

et:

http://www.businessmobile.fr/businessmobile/i/edit/2008/06/iphone-orange-forfaits.jpg


----------



## Alexandre D.S (29 Juin 2008)

Je sais pas si ca a été dis mais on dirait pas d'après ce que j'ai vu.
Mais dans le pdf du contrat du forfait Origami Star on peut lire dans les options incluses
"La réception de messages vocaux par mail" ce qui pour moi veut dire vocal voicemail.
La capture ci-dessous en ai la preuve (désolé pour la taille):







Edit: J'ai mis la page entiere pour qu'on voit bien que le pdf/lien correspond a un lien officiel orange.


----------



## Gwen (29 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> je suis désolé de revenir à la charge mais quelqu'un utilise t-il l'iphone avec un forfait web&mail de bouygues?
> car je souhaite acquérir un iphone mais uniquement si tout est compris dans ce forfait



Oui, ça marche parfaitement avec bouygue mais bon, je me rend compte que j'utilise réelement le iPhone sur le net via le wifi et je trouve que le net via une connection EDGE.

de plus, vu que la réception de mail est possible gratuitement, est que l'abonnement web est obligatoire, je n'en suis pas sur.


----------



## Kalif (30 Juin 2008)

Concernant les forfaits Origami Star, on est d'accord les textos sont illimités de 20h à 8h;
mais le reste du temps, les textos sont décomptés du "temps de parole" ? 
Ou alors il faut au prix du forfait rajouter une option avec le nombre de sms ?

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer, je vais bientôt débarquer chez Orange, mais j'avoue avoir du mal à décrypter leurs forfait. :rateau:


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, ça marche parfaitement avec bouygue mais bon, je me rend compte que j'utilise réelement le iPhone sur le net via le wifi et je trouve que le net via une connection EDGE.
> 
> de plus, vu que la réception de mail est possible gratuitement, est que l'abonnement web est obligatoire, je n'en suis pas sur.



ok , et pas de problème pour l'utilisation de Mail?j'ai lu sur des forums que bouygues ne supportait pas le protocole imap et qu'il était donc difficile de faire fonctionner l'application mail correctement.
tu utilises ton iphone sur  le réseau bouygues?on peut discuter par mail pour pas trop polluer le sujet?
si c'est trop galère je trouve un moyen de résilier mon forfait bouygues et passe chez orange avec un origami star avec internet compris (mais la relève des mails en POP est hors forfait.... )


----------



## iTaO (30 Juin 2008)

Kalif a dit:


> Concernant les forfaits Origami Star, on est d'accord les textos sont illimités de 20h à 8h;
> mais le reste du temps, les textos sont décomptés du "temps de parole" ?
> Ou alors il faut au prix du forfait rajouter une option avec le nombre de sms ?
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer, je vais bientôt débarquer chez Orange, mais j'avoue avoir du mal à décrypter leurs forfait. :rateau:


0,13 /sms je crois...


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> ok , et pas de problème pour l'utilisation de Mail?j'ai lu sur des forums que bouygues ne supportait pas le protocole imap et qu'il était donc difficile de faire fonctionner l'application mail correctement.



En effet, je ne peux relever mes mails DotMac (future MobileMe) que lorsque je suis connecté en WiFi.
Mes autres comptes étant en POP, je n'utilise réellement que ceux-là en déplacement.



> tu utilises ton iphone sur  le réseau bouygues?on peut discuter par mail pour pas trop polluer le sujet?



Oui, je suis chez Bouygue pour mon iPhone. On peut continué ii, il me semble que cela peut peut être intéressé d'autres personnes.


----------



## p-a-b (30 Juin 2008)

Je viens d'avoir un conseiller Orange au téléphone, pour les questions qui m'intéressaient...

D'abord, apparemment la consigne est de faire patienter les clients jusqu'au 17 Juillet, et pas qu'en ligne... Ils ne connaîtront rien aux tarifs d'ici là... Finalement, lui apprenant (?) que ceux-ci étaient disponibles sur leur site, il accepte de m'apporter les précision que je lui demande... À mon avis, c'est encore un peu flou, mais voilà...

Les forfaits Click seraient compatibles avec la vente de l'iPhone, aux prix majorés (199/249 ).

Possibilité donc d'un forfait Click 1h + Option Internet Max pour 27 . (+1h soir/w.e. pour 32)

Internet Max, c'est bien le web, en vrai (pas seulement le portail) et 10 MO de mail, en vrai (client embarqué POP+SMTP). Parcontre pas de VoiceMail...

C'est intéressant pour les premier prix, parce qu'apparemment, L'Origami Star 1h ne comprend pas les mails... 

Donc pour le même prix, 32 /mois, on a : 

soit l'Origami Star, 1h+1h soir/w.e., avec les SMS illimités soir et w.e. et la téloche (si client iPhone développé ?), mais pas de mail, sauf client web...

soit le forfait Click 1h+1H+Internet Max, sans les SMS ni la téloche, mais avec les mails...

On a aussi l'offre la plus "étudiée" : Click 1h+Internet Max pour 27.

Dans tous ces cas, on a "internet" (le web, le vrai) illimité avec le cap à 500 MO puis débit réduit.

Et apparemment pas de VoiceMail...

En fait, on doit choisir entre SMS+Téloche+WebMail (Origami) et 10 MO de Mail IMAP (Click)...

Voilà.


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, je ne peux relever mes mails DotMac (future MobileMe) que lorsque je suis connecté en WiFi.
> Mes autres comptes étant en POP, je n'utilise réellement que ceux-là en déplacement.
> 
> 
> ...


 
c'est un peu gênant si on peut pas utiliser l'application mail pour lire ses mails.
je sais que l'interface de gmail pour iphone est très bien faite mais bon, c'est quand même plus simple avec Mail.
et pour la navigation internet avec web&mail(c'est ce que tu utilises?), tu peux aller sur tous sites?tu ne fais pas de hors forfait?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juin 2008)

moi je ne me rend pas bien compte :

Pour les mails en Pop, 10Mo, c'est beaucoup ?

L'iphone laisse les pièces jointes sur le serveur du fournisseur ? (et les telecharge a la demande ?)

Les mails sont ils relevés automatiquement toutes les X minutes facon blackberry ?

Si c'est oui a ces 3 questions il est definitivement sur que je me prendrais un iphone


----------



## ImMe (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Désolé de revenir à la charge, mais j'aurai voulu savoir (comme posté précédement) si l'offre d'orange Origami Star 1h + 1h (que je prendrai avec un iPhone) était compatible avec l'option "Appels illimités le Week End vers orange" qui est disponible avec un forfait click à 5euros/mois.

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> moi je ne me rend pas bien compte :
> 
> Pour les mails en Pop, 10Mo, c'est beaucoup ?



Je ne trouve pas, non.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2008)

Alexandre D.S a dit:


> Je sais pas si ca a été dis mais on dirait pas d'après ce que j'ai vu.
> Mais dans le pdf du contrat du forfait Origami Star on peut lire dans les options incluses
> "La réception de messages vocaux par mail" ce qui pour moi veut dire vocal voicemail.
> La capture ci-dessous en ai la preuve (désolé pour la taille):
> ...




Je me demande s'il n'y a pas confusion sur les termes...le visual voice mail de l'iphone est spécifique à celui-ci et permet en fait de *voir la liste des messages vocaux dans l'interface de l'iphone *et d'aller directement écouter celui qu'on souhaite sans avoir se farcir les autres avant.

Cette spécificité explique certainement le fait que ce soit accessible depuis le forfait dédié iphone ou avec une option payante


----------



## F2B-Graph (30 Juin 2008)

p-a-b a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir un conseiller Orange au téléphone, pour les questions qui m'intéressaient...
> 
> D'abord, apparemment la consigne est de faire patienter les clients jusqu'au 17 Juillet, et pas qu'en ligne... Ils ne connaîtront rien aux tarifs d'ici là... Finalement, lui apprenant (?) que ceux-ci étaient disponibles sur leur site, il accepte de m'apporter les précision que je lui demande... À mon avis, c'est encore un peu flou, mais voilà...
> 
> ...


Merci, moi aussi ce matin j'ai été à une boutique orange il m'on dit la même chose c'est des bon prix pour un mobile qui m'a l'air sublime vivement le 17 pour l'avoir en poche.


----------



## tonio08 (30 Juin 2008)

petite question : les possesseurs d'iphone V1 ont le droit à une ristourne de 100&#8364; sur le prix de l'iphne en renouvellement de mobile (199/249&#8364. Mais ont-ils le droit d'utiliser également leurs points? (ce qui serait vraiment intéressant !)


----------



## ced68 (30 Juin 2008)

Hello, 

Je voudrais passer à Orange avec un forfait 3h minimum. Je voudrais savoir quel interet j'ai à prendre plutot le star ou l'iphone ? Avec l'iPhone j'ai 6h de com et des textos avec le star j'aurais 3h + illimités soir et weekend... Mais est ce qu'on a accès aux hotspots wifi orange avec le forfait star ?


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2008)

non


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

confirmation par un conseiller clientèle orange que la relève des mails avec l'application Mail de l'iphone est hors forfait.
Mais on peut les relever avec le safari, la ce sera inclu.


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2008)

ce n'est pas les télécharger alors, c'est les consulter sur un webmail...


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> ce n'est pas les télécharger alors, c'est les consulter sur un webmail...



oui mais j'imagine qu'on peut les consulter ET les telecharger avec un webmail.
Ce qui est hors forfait c'est le rapatriement en POP avec Mail je pense


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

C'est sortir du portail Orange qui est hors forfait.
Si c'est ça, c'est ridicule avec un iPhone


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est sortir du portail Orange qui est hors forfait.
> Si c'est ça, c'est ridicule avec un iPhone





Ce n'est pas hors forfait de sortir du portail orange!
Ce qui est hors forfait avec le forfait iphone (ou le star) c'est le P2P; l'usage en modem (connecté sur un PC), les newsgroup...

Avec un iphone et le forfait "net illimité", c'est le surf sur tous les sites qui est illimités, avec une limitation du débit au dela de 500Mo mensuels...


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

je confirme, la navigation sur le net est comprise avec un forfait origami star, au dela de 200Mo, orange se reserve le droit de ralentir la connexion:

Voir la pièce jointe 17648


----------



## F118I4 (30 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> je confirme, la navigation sur le net est comprise avec un forfait origami star, au dela de 200Mo, orange se reserve le droit de ralentir la connexion


Les forfaits Origami Star ont été mise à jour (le 12 juin 2008) c' est 500Mo et plus 200Mo .
lien: http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%3A//mobile.orange.fr/content/ge/high/v2_offre_boutique/offre/offres/origami_star.html

Edit:le PDF http://www.orange.fr/0/accueil/Retour?SA=FISOGMSTAR
"Accès et connexions illimitées 24h/24 aux services du Portail Orange World,( hors streaming 
audio et TV, vidéos des univers TV et musique, Orange Messenger by Windows Live et hors 
contenus et services payants). Les services de voix sur IP,  peer-to-peer et Newsgroups sont 
interdits. Les usages en mode modem sont facturés en-dehors de l&#8217;offre. Orange pourra limiter le 
débit au-delà d&#8217;un usage de 500 Mos par mois jusqu&#8217;à la date de facturation."


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

dans le (3) c'est bien marqué 200 Mo mais on va pas chipoter sur les chiffres....


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juin 2008)

je repose mes questions car j'aimerais vraiment une réponse :rose::rose:

Les question concernent le Net en option du forfait normal a 10 par mois qui contient du pop



*1- *Pour les mails textes en Pop, 10Mo, c'est beaucoup ?

*2- *L'iphone laisse les pièces jointes sur le serveur du fournisseur ? (et peut on les télécharger à la demande ?)

*3- *Les mails sont ils relevés automatiquement toutes les X minutes facon blackberry ?



Si c'est oui a ces 3 questions il est definitivement sur que je me prendrais un iphone


----------



## romain31000 (30 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> je repose mes questions car j'aimerais vraiment une réponse :rose::rose:
> 
> Les question concernent le Net en option du forfait normal a 10 par mois qui contient du pop
> 
> ...



je ne sais répondre qu'au (1):10 Mo c'est peu, tu recois 3/4 photos c'est bon t'as plié tes 10Mo


----------



## greggorynque (30 Juin 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> je ne sais répondre qu'au (1):10 Mo c'est peu, tu recois 3/4 photos c'est bon t'as plié tes 10Mo



Oui je me doute bien pour les pièces jointes  


c'est pour cela que je demande si c'est suffisant por des mails textes et des précisions sur les possibilités de réception de ces pièces jointes


----------



## F118I4 (1 Juillet 2008)

@greggorynque : Tu sais , il existe une option mail illimité pour les Blackberry [Option BlackBerry  vos mails en illimité, émission et réception de mails avec pièces jointes en temps réel (hors mobicarte et forfaits bloqués) à 9&#8364;/mois] donc il est possible qu' Orange sorte une option équivalent le 17 juillet pour tous ceux qui vont prendre un forfait Origami avec l' iPhone après c' est pas sur (je suppose).
Il y a bien une option pour la visual voice mail à 10 euros/mois.
C' est 9 euros cela fait chère mais cela te reviendra quand même moins chère que le forfait iPhone , enfin on verra bien le 17.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (1 Juillet 2008)

Si tu te contentes de Mail texte, 10 Mo c'est largement suffisant. J'ai personnellement souscris cette option et télécharge mes mails sans les pièces jointes, eh bien je n'ai jamais passé le cap des 10 Mo. Tu peux normalement régler jusqu'à quelle taille tu télécharges ton mail, j'ai du régler ça sur 50 ou 100 Ko, ce qui fait déjà un long mail de texte.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2008)

super merci de ta réponse !

et peut on telecherger le mail de la pièce jointe sans sa pièce jointe ?


----------



## romain31000 (1 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Si tu te contentes de Mail texte, 10 Mo c'est largement suffisant. J'ai personnellement souscris cette option et télécharge mes mails sans les pièces jointes, eh bien je n'ai jamais passé le cap des 10 Mo. Tu peux normalement régler jusqu'à quelle taille tu télécharges ton mail, j'ai du régler ça sur 50 ou 100 Ko, ce qui fait déjà un long mail de texte.


 
et cette option est compatible avec l'iphone?
j'ai vu qu'elle était dispo avec les forfaits origami jet (appels illimités de 8h a 18h vers orange et fixe) mais pas avec l'origami star(c'est dommag, c'est celui qui m'intéresse)


----------



## trek29 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Je constate que plusieurs personnes dans ce forum se posent les même questions, à savoir l'utilisation des points de fidélité orange pour bénéficier du nouvel Iphone.
Dans le communiqué de presse d'Orange, ils mettent clairement qu'on pourrait utiliser le "programme fidélité changer de mobile" avec un Iphone à partir de 199. 
Quelqu'un a t-il eu des précisions à ce sujet? Combien de points il faut minimum pour bénéficier de ce tarif? Ou alors est-ce le prix maximum et avec nos points on aura une réduction supplémentaire (même si j'y crois pas trop  ) ?
Merci


----------



## Grahamcoxon (1 Juillet 2008)

Justement, j'ai appelé le service clients orange à l'instant pour avoir plus de précisions sur l'achat de l'iPhone en programme changer de mobile. La conseillère que j'ai eu était nulle et en savait moins que moi: elle m'a dit qu'on ne pouvait pas l'acheter en programme changer de mobile et qu'il fallait l'acheter nu! Je lui ai alors parlé du communiqué officiel d'Orange et elle semblait tomber des nues!
Finalement elle a pris mon numéro de téléphone, doit se renseigner et me rappeler dans la journée. Je vous tiens au courant!


----------



## Grahamcoxon (1 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> et cette option est compatible avec l'iphone?
> j'ai vu qu'elle était dispo avec les forfaits origami jet (appels illimités de 8h a 18h vers orange et fixe) mais pas avec l'origami star(c'est dommag, c'est celui qui m'intéresse)



Euh par définition une option est compatible avec un forfait, et pas avec un téléphone en particulier. Donc je dirais qu'a priori oui, cette option est compatible avec l'iPhone, il y a intérêt en tout cas vu que je compte acheter un iPhone pour en profiter!


----------



## popey91 (1 Juillet 2008)

en suisse, l'iphone 8Go coute 99 fr suisse (=+/-61) auquel on doit souscrire u!n abonnement de 55frs suisse (+/-34)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-07-01/#16633


----------



## Alexandre D.S (1 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Il y a bien une option pour la visual voice mail à 10 euros/mois.



Je me repete mais on dirai que personne n'a vu 
Mais dans le pdf du contrat origami star on peut lire les options incluses et voir:





La réception de message vocal par mail est inclus.
J'espère que vous y ferez attention cette fois ci :rose:


----------



## trek29 (1 Juillet 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/membres/grahamcoxon.htmlMerci Grahamcoxon pour tes renseignements auprès du service client. Tu as eu raison d'appeler et d'insister car je suis moi-même allé hier dans une agence FT mais ils n'en savaient rien du tout non plus.
Tu auras sûrement plus d'infos à la source 
J'attends donc de tes nouvelles en espérant que cela fonctionne à notre avantage pour une fois!


----------



## F118I4 (1 Juillet 2008)

Alexandre D.S a dit:


> Je me repete mais on dirai que personne n'a vu
> Mais dans le pdf du contrat origami star on peut lire les options incluses et voir:
> 
> 
> ...


Bah perso , je pense pas que c' est la visuel voice mail , la visual voice mail est particulière et spécifique à l' iPhone.
Pourquoi mettre une spécificité de l' iPhone dans un forfait général à tous les téléphones? Et surtout pourquoi les forfaits iPhones dans ce cas??
Cela doit être une messagerie vocal dispo sur tout les téléphones classiques.
Après il faudrait demandé à Orange pour être vraiment sur.


----------



## le_magi61 (1 Juillet 2008)

Alexandre D.S a dit:


> Je me repete mais on dirai que personne n'a vu
> Mais dans le pdf du contrat origami star on peut lire les options incluses et voir:
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas la même chose : la réception de piece jointe vocale et la messagerie visuelle 
La réception de pointe jointe vocale : c'est un mail avec de l'audio en pièce jointe
La messagerie visuelle (visual voice mail) : c'est ton répondeur sous forme visuel, tu peux voir les différents messages de ton répondeur


----------



## iMax (1 Juillet 2008)

Bon, les enfants, Swisscom a publié ses tarifs.

Comme prévu, ça fait mal au derche (quoique ça aurait pu être pire):

Le 11 juillet, nous aurons en Suisse les tarifs suivants (divisez par 1.6 pour trouver l&#8217;équivalent en &#8364.

55 francs pour SwissLiberty Grande avec 1 Gb de données par mois, 50 ct de l&#8217;heure l&#8217;appel
35 francs pour SwissLiberty Mezzo avec 250 Mb de données par mois,50 ct de l&#8217;heure l&#8217;appel
25 francs pour SwissLiberty Piccolo avec 100 Mb de données par mois, 70 ct de l&#8217;heure l&#8217;appel
0 francs pour SwissLiberty Uno avec 0 Gb de données par mois, 80 ct de l&#8217;heure l&#8217;appel
L&#8217;iPhone coûte de 99 à 619 francs selon vos choix (8 ou 16 Gb, abonnement).

Et c'est pour des contrats de 24 mois. Et cette facturation à l'heure... pff...


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2008)

Alexandre D.S a dit:


> Je me repete mais on dirai que personne n'a vu
> Mais dans le pdf du contrat origami star on peut lire les options incluses et voir:
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu feras attention aux messages qui ont déjà répondu à cette question


----------



## romain31000 (1 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Euh par définition une option est compatible avec un forfait, et pas avec un téléphone en particulier. Donc je dirais qu'a priori oui, cette option est compatible avec l'iPhone, il y a intérêt en tout cas vu que je compte acheter un iPhone pour en profiter!


 
je suis d'accord avec toi mais j'ai eu hier un conseiller clientèle Orange au téléphone et il ne m'a pas parlé de cette possibilité.
dans le pire des cas, tu peux créer un shortcut de ton client mail sur l'écran d'accueil de l'iphone et c'est presque aussi pratique que l'application Mail ( ce ne sera pas hors forfait, et tu n'auras pas à débourser quelques euros en plus pour avoir l'option mail 10mo)


----------



## sylko (1 Juillet 2008)

iMax a dit:


> Bon, les enfants, Swisscom a publié ses tarifs.
> 
> Comme prévu, ça fait mal au derche (quoique ça aurait pu être pire):
> 
> ...



Je suis déçu en bien, comme on dit chez nous 

Le communiqué de presse de Swisscom

Et ça c'est très intéressant  >>> Sur plus de 1100 hotspots WLAN, les clients de Swisscom pourront également ouvrir gratuitement une session avec leur iPhone 3G.

Entre les bornes Swisscom et les bornes FON, on devrait pouvoir se connecter à bon compte, un peu partout.


----------



## popey91 (1 Juillet 2008)

voilà, enfin une visite guidée de l'iPhone 3G disponible sur le site de Apple

visite guidée/


Édit*: désolé, mon lien n'était pas bon

[EDIT] Je déplace ici, ce fil est plus approprié pour la suite de la discussion.


----------



## hotblood (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah celui là je vais pas le rater le 17 juillet.


----------



## popey91 (1 Juillet 2008)

moi qui vait en vacances en Italie, près de la frontière suisse, j'irai en suisse pour l'acheter (99 frs suisse->61) et sans abonnement si possible...mais je sais pas si il voudront bien me le vendre et je leur dirai que je ferai les démarches pour l'abonnement chez moi via itunes si c'est possible.

il ne me reste plus qu'a prendre l'accens suisse maintenant...


----------



## hotblood (1 Juillet 2008)

Sérieux, c'est vrai cette affaire de Suisses


----------



## trek29 (1 Juillet 2008)

Alors Grahamcoxon, le service client t'a rappelé depuis ce matin? Ou toujours pas de news et ils se foutent de toi?


----------



## F2B-Graph (1 Juillet 2008)

Peut-on le reserver Merci.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2008)

F2B-Graph a dit:


> Peut-on le reserver Merci.



Ça, il faut le demander à ton revendeur, on ne peut savoir à sa place, tu ne penses pas?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (1 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Alors Grahamcoxon, le service client t'a rappelé depuis ce matin? Ou toujours pas de news et ils se foutent de toi?



Réponse B!

Je les rappelle demain...Vraiment ils sont super sérieux: pas au courant de leurs offres, et pas capables de rappeler un client comme promis...


----------



## trek29 (1 Juillet 2008)

Ha la la je te jure! Ok ben je continuerai à suivre les posts du forum demain alors! Merci pour ta réponse et bonne soirée!


----------



## butok (1 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Ça, il faut le demander à ton revendeur, on ne peut savoir à sa place, tu ne penses pas?





Ben si justement...  ça m'embête un peu pour le coups ces réponses toutes faites... j'ai demandé la même chose quand quelqun disait qu'il l'avait réserver, je me suis aussi fait envoyé boulé par un modo...   Franchement j'ai l'impression que si quellqun a pue le reserver quelque part, bah en fait c'est cool d'en faire part, car ça nous encourage a aller en boutique, et on peut dire aux vendeurs : regarder, ils commencent a réserver dans tel mag, prenez contact avec la direction apparemment, ça commence.


----------



## illuminati (2 Juillet 2008)

butok a dit:


> Ben si justement...  ça m'embête un peu pour le coups ces réponses toutes faites... j'ai demandé la même chose quand quelqun disait qu'il l'avait réserver, je me suis aussi fait envoyé boulé par un modo...   Franchement j'ai l'impression que si quellqun a pue le reserver quelque part, bah en fait c'est cool d'en faire part, car ça nous encourage a aller en boutique, et on peut dire aux vendeurs : regarder, ils commencent a réserver dans tel mag, prenez contact avec la direction apparemment, ça commence.



Tu va en boutique le 17 et tu auras ton iPhone. 

Les précommandes concernent certains produits (consoles, jeux, etc ..) et il faut savoir que tout ceci est orchestré.
La pénurie est organisée à l'avance. Cela donne l'impression que le produit marche très fort, et ça fait un buzz monstre, Je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple joue sur ce tableau. Comme lors de la sortie du premier, il n'y a pas eu de pénurie, et ce sera la même chose pour cette nouvelle mouture. 

De plus; même si maintenant l'iPhone est vraiment pas cher, il faut pas croire non plus que tout le monde va en acheter un !!! car y'a un petit forfait avec !!


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon, alors vu que Orange ne daignait pas me rappeler, je les ai rappelé ce matin, et suis tombé sur une conseillère bien mieux formée que celle de la veille.

Donc sans hésiter, elle m'a indiqué que l'iPhone serait disponible en programme changer de mobile, et donc accessible à tous les abonnés Orange, sans changer de forfait, pour un prix de base de 199 Euros pour le modèle 8 Go et 249 Euros pour le 16 Go. Il faudra ensuite déduire la valeur des points, ce qui fait vraiment un prix très intéressant.

La conseillère ne semblait pas douter un instant, mais je trouve personnellement ça un peu trop beau pour être vrai. C'est à peine plus cher que le prix avec souscription d'un forfait iPhone, et beaucoup moins cher que d'autres téléphones haut de gamme vendus en programme changer de mobile. Et pourquoi le communiqué parlait-il de "à partir de 199 Euros". Normalement quand on dit à partir de , en commerce, c'est le prix le moins élevé possible, pas le plus élevé, non?

Réponse le 17, mais vu la compétence du service client Orange, j'ai tendance à douter de tout maintenant!


----------



## shred (2 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Graham!
Dans quel communiqué Orange parle d'iphone 3G "à partir de 199 euros"? Les derniers communiqués parlaient seulement de "à partir de 149 euros" et donc c'est la version 8go avec nouvel abonnement.


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Merci beaucoup Graham pour tes appels au service client. C'est vrai que ça me semble un peu trop beau pour être vrai mais au vu des tarifs dans les autres pays, peut-être qu'Orange a enfin ouvert les yeux, qui sait?

Je tenterai de les appeler pour confirmer ça et sinon on verra le 17!

Ciao


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2008)

Le site d'Orange Suisse est fermé pour maintenance...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Juillet 2008)

De nouvelles infos sur le site de Mac4ever:

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/37832/iphone_3g_details_du_programme_changer_de_mobile_orange_business/

Et un post intéressant dans les réactions:

_Pour avoir été chez Orange vendredi dernier et avoir eu des infos toutes fraîches, je peux vous dire qu'en cas d'un PCM, le prix est est à partir de 199 pour le 8go et 249 pour le 16go sachant que pour ces prix, il faut 2400 points donc je suppose qu'avec moins de 2400 pts c'est plus cher et inversement, avec plus de 2400 pts ça sera moins cher. 
Et perso je pense que l'Orange Business Services concerne les entreprises non? 

En tout cas mes infos sont fiables puisque la personne de chez Orange venait d'avoir le communiqué officiel. 

_Voilà donc déjà un son de cloche différent de celui que j'ai eu au téléphone, mais qui me paraît déjà plus crédible!


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

J'ai aussi lu cette news, mais c'est pour les pros.

Qu'en est-il des particuliers ? Faut-il aussi 2400 points ?

Quelles sont les pénalités si on a moins ? Est-ce moins cher si on a plus ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Juillet 2008)

La personne qui parlait des 2400 points semblait être un particulier, pas un pro.
Pour info, la valeur du point chez Orange est de *0,0327&#8364;*, depuis le 23 juin 2005. Donc chacun peut faire ses calculs.

 De toute façon j'ai l'impression qu'il existe autant de versions et d'interprétations différentes que de conseillers clientèles... 

A mon avis il ne reste plus qu'à attendre l 17. Ce qui semble en tout cas acquis:
1) On pourra acheter un iPhone en programme changer de mobile, sans changer de forfait
2) Le prix devrait être "raisonnable", loin des 519 Euros demandés pour le modèle nu.


----------



## shred (2 Juillet 2008)

*ORANGE PRO*

A mon tour je viens d'appeler Orange business car je souhaite changer de mobile pour un Iphone 3G et mon contact m'a confirmé que cette-fois Orange allait accepter les points afin de pousser un maximum l'iphone.
Par contre il n'a pas pu me confirmer les prix pour le programme changement de mobile.

Il m'a seulement confirmé les prix pour ouverture de ligne pro: 
129 euros pour le 8go
169 euros pour le 16go

La version 8go sera dispo en noir et le 16go en noir ou en blanc.


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Pour info, la valeur du point chez Orange est de *0,0327*, depuis le 23 juin 2005. Donc chacun peut faire ses calculs.



Si j'ai bien compris, en tant que particulier, je peux changer de mobile pour un iPhone 16 Go pour 249 euros en utilisant 2400 points. J'ai 2550 points dont j'ai droit à une ristourne d'environ 5 euros pour mes 150 points en plus ?

Waouh impressionnant. Ca vaut le coup d'être fidèle ...


----------



## Zyrol (2 Juillet 2008)

shred a dit:


> *ORANGE PRO*
> 
> A mon tour je viens d'appeler Orange business car je souhaite changer de mobile pour un Iphone 3G et mon contact m'a confirmé que cette-fois Orange allait accepter les points afin de pousser un maximum l'iphone.
> Par contre il n'a pas pu me confirmer les prix pour le programme changement de mobile.
> ...



Cette info est à prendre avec des pincettes, car on m'a dit l'inverse au service client orange...


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Ci-joint vous trouverez un communiqué d'orange qui serait distribué aux conseillers de FT. Il confirme bien qu'il faudrait 2400 points pour avoir l'iphone à 199...


----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2008)

mmmmmh...ça s'complique


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Juillet 2008)

m'enfous, je le prends avec un nouvel abonnement


----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2008)

histoire d'en rajouter une couche, il semblerait qu'orange, dans sa grande bonté, ajoute des points à ses clients actuellement (pas mal de témoignages d'ajout de 400 pts sur iphon.fr )...un petit coup de pouce pour (trop) passer pour des (gros) salauds?


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> histoire d'en rajouter une couche, il semblerait qu'orange, dans sa grande bonté, ajoute des points à ses clients actuellement (pas mal de témoignages d'ajout de 400 pts sur iphon.fr )...un petit coup de pouce pour (trop) passer pour des (gros) salauds?



J'ai vu qu'il y avait un programme fidélité davantage pour gagner plus de points. Mais j'ai pas compris ou était l'arnaque (Orange ne fait pas de cadeaux ...)


----------



## yvos (2 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai vu qu'il y avait un programme fidélité davantage pour gagner plus de points. Mais j'ai pas compris ou était l'arnaque (Orange ne fait pas de cadeaux ...)



ouais, je crois que ces 400 points de "bonus" sont peu ou prou rattachés à cette histoire  ...rigolo ces techniques employées quand même, ça mériterait deux-trois thèses


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> ouais, je crois que ces 400 points de "bonus" sont peu ou prou rattachés à cette histoire  ...rigolo ces techniques employées quand même, ça mériterait deux-trois thèses



Ca fait 13 euros de réduc quand même, mais bon faudra que je passe dans un magasin me renseigner.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Juillet 2008)

Voilà enfin une réponse claire, et écrite! Merci Trek29! Sinon Melaure ton calcul avec les points étaient tout à fait juste. Maintenant on peut le dire, le tarif de l'Iphone 3G en renouvellement est TRES compétitif. Pour information, un Nokia N95 (pas le 8go, le simple), coûte un peu moins de 400 Euros en renouvellement ! Et il est complètement dépassé à côté de l'iPhone.


----------



## F2B-Graph (2 Juillet 2008)

Je pense qu'il faudra attendre le 17 juillet pour attendre tout les forfaits définitif.


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Une petite question, s'il est à 199 avec 2400 points à combien peut-il couter avec 1100 points?
Graham tu as dit qu'un point valait *0,0327 *du coup vu qu'il m'en manque 1300, ça équivaudrait à
42 donc je peux penser que l'iphone me coute 240 ou je me plante completement?


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Une petite question, s'il est à 199 avec 2400 points à combien peut-il couter avec 1100 points?
> Graham tu as dit qu'un point valait *0,0327 *du coup vu qu'il m'en manque 1300, ça équivaudrait à
> 42 donc je peux penser que l'iphone me coute 240 ou je me plante completement?



C'est 0,0327 pour les points en plus. Par contre pour les points en moins, il te faut les acquérir à la valeur de 0,586  le point. L'iPhone te coûtera donc 843,6 euros. Ca t'apprendra à ne pas assez consommer


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Non c'est pas possible! Tu es sûr de ça? Graham a dit qu'il était bien plus abordable que d'autres portables moins bien alors je peux pas imaginer qu'avec quasiment la moitié des points, il me coûte plus de 800...


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

autant l'acheter nu il me coûtera moins cher!


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Non c'est pas possible! Tu es sûr de ça? Graham a dit qu'il était bien plus abordable que d'autres portables moins bien alors je peux pas imaginer qu'avec quasiment la moitié des points, il me coûte plus de 800&#8364;...



Faut lire tes points disco, je plaisantais 

Oui ton calcul est juste


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Donc tout ce que t'as dit était du vent! Ouf, ça me rassure un peu


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juillet 2008)

si je prend le forfait iphone et que j'utilise mes 3000 points, j'ai vraiment droit a un 16Go a 100&#8364; ? ? ?


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2008)

> Monsieur,
> 
> Nous vous remercions de lintérêt que vous avez manifesté pour le nouvel Apple iPhone 3G en vous enregistrant sur le site Orange. Ainsi, vous serez dans les premiers à recevoir une information détaillée de notre offre attractive Orange.
> 
> ...



Il fallait qu'ils disent un truc, même n'importe quoi pour qu'on ne les oublie pas... 
Je sais pas pourquoi mais je les verrais bien annoncer des tarifs bien plus avantageux que Swisscom au dernier moment...


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Mais bien sûr Imax  mais cela dit je veux bien des news quand tu les auras d'Orange!


----------



## Grahamcoxon (2 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Une petite question, s'il est à 199 avec 2400 points à combien peut-il couter avec 1100 points?
> Graham tu as dit qu'un point valait *0,0327 *du coup vu qu'il m'en manque 1300, ça équivaudrait à
> 42 donc je peux penser que l'iphone me coute 240 ou je me plante completement?



Oui ton calcul me paraît correct. Sachant en plus qu'il y a toujours moyen de négocier des points changer de mobile en plus avec le service clients, pour peu que vous ne soyez plus engagés ou proche de l'expiration de l'engagement..On peut toujours grapiller quelques centaines de points.


----------



## iMax (2 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Mais bien sûr Imax  mais cela dit je veux bien des news quand tu les auras d'Orange!



L'espoir fait vivre. 

On a tellement pas besoin de ce truc de vrai geek, inutile, cher et fragile, alors payer si cher pour ça... :mouais:




Je ne vais pas pouvoir résister bien longtemps. :rateau:


----------



## trek29 (2 Juillet 2008)

Ha oui tu penses vraiment que ça marche comme ça Graham? Ce serait cool mais j'y crois pas trop. Sinon oui je compte appeler le service fidélité orange et essayer de négocier, je verrai bien, qui ne tente rien n'a rien comme résume si bien le proverbe!


----------



## melaure (2 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> si je prend le forfait iphone et que j'utilise mes 3000 points, j'ai vraiment droit a un 16Go a 100 ? ? ?



Ce serait bien, mais tu es sur que tu as 150 euros de réduc. C'est seulement les points au dessus de 2400 qui comptent, soit 600 points dans ton cas.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juillet 2008)

heuuu pas dans le cas ou je prend un forfait iphone (qui est le seul a permettre un VRAI pop avec pieces jointes...

apparemment les 2400 points ne sont décomptés que quand on fait une offre changement de mobile ! (normal car on n'est pas obligé d'être déja client orange pour profiter des prix spéciaux avec forfaits iphone...


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> heuuu pas dans le cas ou je prend un forfait iphone (qui est le seul a permettre un VRAI pop avec pieces jointes...
> 
> apparemment les 2400 points ne sont décomptés que quand on fait une offre changement de mobile ! (normal car on n'est pas obligé d'être déja client orange pour profiter des prix spéciaux avec forfaits iphone...



Ha ok, dans mon cas je suis déjà chez Orange. Même si je prend un forfait iPhone, je dois quand même utiliser 2400 point pour le PCM.

Enfin je me demande quand même si je fait pas une bêtise de penser à l'iPhone. Un petit K860i me ferait autant plaisir et il y a deux choses que je fais souvent avec mon K750i : de bonnes photos et écouter la radio. Avec l'iPhone je vais être déçu sur ces deux points ...


----------



## gabyragon (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir ! voila je voudrais savoir une chose car je suis très interressé par l'Iphone 8go sans abonnement 99euros et je voudrais savoir s'il est encore disponible !?
et ou ?? et est il compatible avec une carte SIM  SFR ? merci de me répondre car je suis dans le besoin


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Une petite question, s'il est à 199 avec 2400 points à combien peut-il couter avec 1100 points?
> Graham tu as dit qu'un point valait *0,0327 *du coup vu qu'il m'en manque 1300, ça équivaudrait à
> 42 donc je peux penser que l'iphone me coute 240 ou je me plante completement?



sauf que ça ne se passe pas comme ça.

Si tu n'as pas 2400 points, le prix de ton abonnement n'est pas calculé sur le tarif le plus avantageux et là, ça douille


----------



## Grahamcoxon (3 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> sauf que ça ne se passe pas comme ça.
> 
> Si tu n'as pas 2400 points, le prix de ton abonnement n'est pas calculé sur le tarif le plus avantageux et là, ça douille



Suis je le seul à ne pas comprendre cette phrase?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Suis je le seul à ne pas comprendre cette phrase?



oui ! 

en gros, pour un téléphone, tu as plusieurs prix : nu, avec abonnement, renouvellement avec minima de points atteint, *renouvellement avec minima de points non atteint*.

Ce dernier prix est souvent assez proche du prix nu. Donc si tu n'as pas les 2400 points Orange et que tu veux renouveller tu paieras plus cher que le prix prévu en renouvellement (sous-entendu avec minima de points atteint)


----------



## Grahamcoxon (4 Juillet 2008)

Je pensais qu'on ne pouvait pas du tout renouveler si on avait pas le nombre minimum de points.


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Je pensais qu'on ne pouvait pas du tout renouveler si on avait pas le nombre minimum de points.



je croyais ça aussi mais une de mes collègues m'a expliqué ça et le même jour elle m'a dit qu'on allait avoir l'iPhone&#8230; (oui, c'est moi qui l'ai dit&#8230;  )


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2008)

c'est officiel alors? ton employeur va vendre des iphones? des le 17 juillet?


----------



## Gwen (4 Juillet 2008)

Oui, la FNAC a les iPhone dans leur listing, c'est officiel. Par contre, pour savoir s&#8217;ils arriveront bien le 17, ça c'est pas gagné


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, la FNAC a les iPhone dans leur listing, c'est officiel. Par contre, pour savoir sils arriveront bien le 17, ça c'est pas gagné



On a droit aux 5% adhérents ?


----------



## trek29 (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> oui !
> 
> en gros, pour un téléphone, tu as plusieurs prix : nu, avec abonnement, renouvellement avec minima de points atteint, *renouvellement avec minima de points non atteint*.
> 
> Ce dernier prix est souvent assez proche du prix nu. Donc si tu n'as pas les 2400 points Orange et que tu veux renouveller tu paieras plus cher que le prix prévu en renouvellement (sous-entendu avec minima de points atteint)



Oui c'est évident que je ne paierai pas le prix indiqué en renouvellement si je n'ai pas 2400 points mais tu penses vraiment que ça ne vaut pas le coup de faire le PCM si je n'ai que 1100 points? C'est vrai que si le prix avoisine le prix du téléphone nu, je laisse tomber, c'est pas possible. C'est vrai que je trouvais bizarre aussi que mon calcul fonctionne et qu'il soit si avantageux!


----------



## sylko (4 Juillet 2008)

Et voici les tarifs Orange Suisse pour l'iPhone... Un scoop de l'excellent site scal.ch

Pour les moins de 27 ans ainsi que pour les étudiants au bénéfice d&#8217;une carte d&#8217;étudiant, ils profitent en plus lors de l&#8217;achat d&#8217;un nouvel iPhone 3G d'un plan tarifaire avec l&#8217;option Orange Young. Ils bénéficient de 30 SMS gratuits supplémentaires par mois et des appels illimités tout le week-end et pendant la semaine de 19:00 à 07:00 vers le réseau Orange et fixe suisse. 

Pas mal, pas mal. Orange France va devoir s'adapter, ou on va voir débarquer les Français en Suisse 

Ca chauffe sur la page en question


----------



## iMax (4 Juillet 2008)

sylko a dit:


> *Pour les moins de 27 ans ainsi que pour les étudiants au bénéfice dune carte détudiant, ils profitent en plus lors de lachat dun nouvel iPhone 3G d'un plan tarifaire avec loption Orange Young. Ils bénéficient de 30 SMS gratuits supplémentaires par mois et des appels illimités tout le week-end et pendant la semaine de 19:00 à 07:00 vers le réseau Orange et fixe suisse. *


 

:rateau:


----------



## J_K (4 Juillet 2008)

Ce qui me paraît étrange sur ces tarif, c'est le prix des plans tarifaires, je suis client Orange avec un Maxima, mais le plan tarifaire vaut 89.-- alors que là, il est de 99.--. Pareil pour les Optima, ou ils ont augmentés les prix des plans tarifaires de 10.-- à 15.--, ou ce tableau est une intox. Cela ne ressemble d'ailleurs pas à la présentation tarifaire Orange standard.

Mais comme le dit Sylko, ça chauffe sur le site Orange, on sera fixé très bientôt!


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, la FNAC a les iPhone dans leur listing, c'est officiel. Par contre, pour savoir sils arriveront bien le 17, ça c'est pas gagné


 
eh bien tu as un peu raison et un peu tord. Puisque c'est moi qui ait filé le scoop de l'iPhone dans les Fnac (à coup sûr !), j'ai un peu creusé la question. 

l'iPhone 3G sera là le 17 juillet (j'suis bien au courant, un m'est réservé ! )
mais pas dans toutes les fnac : seulement celles qui auront reçu l'accréditation
il sera disponible en précommande par les rayons (pour leur stock pas pour les clients) d'ici quelques jours.



melaure a dit:


> On a droit aux 5% adhérents ?


 
non. les 5% adhérents sont limités aux produits dont les prix ne sont pas remisés (il est interdit de remise sur une remise en France... )



trek29 a dit:


> Oui c'est évident que je ne paierai pas le prix indiqué en renouvellement si je n'ai pas 2400 points mais tu penses vraiment que ça ne vaut pas le coup de faire le PCM si je n'ai que 1100 points? C'est vrai que si le prix avoisine le prix du téléphone nu, je laisse tomber, c'est pas possible. C'est vrai que je trouvais bizarre aussi que mon calcul fonctionne et qu'il soit si avantageux!


 
bah en fait, je t'invite à attendre puis à aller simuler en boutique quand il arrivera. Je te tiens au courant, je ne suis pas non plus à 2400 points avec mon abonnement principal, je ferais une simulation avec mes collègues.
ps : parfois les opérateurs proposent de vendre les points... perso, j'ai le droit à une remise de 6euros par mois pendant encore 7 mois !


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non. les 5% adhérents sont limités aux produits dont les prix ne sont pas remisés (il est interdit de remise sur une remise en France... )



C'est po juste ...


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Juillet 2008)

Edit : rien, j'ai lu trop vite :rose:


----------



## trek29 (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah en fait, je t'invite à attendre puis à aller simuler en boutique quand il arrivera. Je te tiens au courant, je ne suis pas non plus à 2400 points avec mon abonnement principal, je ferais une simulation avec mes collègues.
> ps : parfois les opérateurs proposent de vendre les points... perso, j'ai le droit à une remise de 6euros par mois pendant encore 7 mois !



Comment ça vendre des points, j'ai jamais entendu parler de ça!


----------



## PadawanMac (4 Juillet 2008)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/130859/orange-choisir-un-forfait-origami-ou-iphone


Sur la page de cet excellent site, j'ai étudié les différentes formules proposées par orange pour l'iphone. Je suis particulièrement intéressé par l'appareil, beaucoup moins par l'opérateur (client SFR). C'est relativement onéreux à la 1ere impression et semblable au catalogue d'une Audi, les options sont de rigueurs ! Vous allez me prendre pour un naïf mais avec l'objectif d'étendre la clientèle iphone, je suis surpris que les prix soient si élevés et que les services ne soient que des semi-formules avec toujours des options payantes comme la tv ou l'envoi de mails alors que ces technologies sont acquises et assez répandues dans les chaumières.

Pas véritablement surpris par l'offre orange, mon choix se fera probablement par une combine familiale (achat par un tiers avec abo puis désimlok). Si encore les formules étaient complètes et non trouées d'options passe encore, j'aurais fais un effort.

A+


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Comment ça vendre des points, j'ai jamais entendu parler de ça!



bah tu sais, un conseiller range ça aime parler et négocier aussi


----------



## gabyragon (4 Juillet 2008)

quelqu'un peut il répondre à ma question svp ?


----------



## trek29 (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> bah tu sais, un conseiller range ça aime parler et négocier aussi



Tu comptes soutirer des points aux conseillers orange? Lol, pourquoi pas remarque, mais je sais pas ce qui est le plus efficace pour obtenir d'avantage de points entre les conseillers orange en boutique ou le service client sur Internet?


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Tu comptes soutirer des points aux conseillers orange? Lol, pourquoi pas remarque, mais je sais pas ce qui est le plus efficace pour obtenir d'avantage de points entre les conseillers orange en boutique ou le service client sur Internet?



Si il y a moyen de l'avoir moins cher, précisez votre façon de négocier 

De toutes façon c'est sur le forfait qu'on raque le plus, ils peuvent faire un effort !


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2008)

par téléphone au 700 !


----------



## trek29 (5 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> par téléphone au 700 !



Ouais enfin au téléphone quand on est encore sous contrat pour un an, je doute qu'il donne des points comme ça. Mais pourquoi pas négocier avec un conseiller en boutique FT. On lui propose d'acheter les points manquant au tarif d'un point, soit *0,0327*, s'il arrive à négocier les points au service fidélité pour nous. Il aura plus de poids que nous au service fidélité et surtout une motivation derrière (s'il peut gagner plusieurs dizaines d'euros grâce à nous).

Et pour nous on sera gagnant parce que ça ne marche pas comme je le pensais dernièrement (cf ci-dessous) :




trek29 a dit:


> Une petite question, s'il est à 199 avec 2400 points à combien peut-il couter avec 1100 points?
> Graham tu as dit qu'un point valait *0,0327 *du coup vu qu'il m'en manque 1300, ça équivaudrait à
> 42 donc je peux penser que l'iphone me coute 240 ou je me plante completement?


----------



## trek29 (5 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Voilà enfin une réponse claire, et écrite! Merci Trek29! Sinon Melaure ton calcul avec les points étaient tout à fait juste. Maintenant on peut le dire, le tarif de l'Iphone 3G en renouvellement est TRES compétitif. Pour information, un Nokia N95 (pas le 8go, le simple), coûte un peu moins de 400 Euros en renouvellement ! Et il est complètement dépassé à côté de l'iPhone.



Je viens de voir Graham qu'avec mes 1100 points le N95 me coûte 471  et tu nous disais qu'avec 2400 points il coûtait 400 . Si on fait le rapport ça ressemble grandement à mon calcul (cf message précédent) ce qui me semble très intéressant!


----------



## gabyragon (5 Juillet 2008)

est ce qu'il est possible de trouver un Iphone v1 svp ?


----------



## Tatooland (5 Juillet 2008)

Oui bien sur il me semble que tu peux toujours trouver un iPhone V1 avec la promotion en vigueur dans les boutiques France télécom. Il me semble que c'est comme ça .... en tout cas à Salon de Provence.

@@++


----------



## romain31000 (5 Juillet 2008)

je viens d'aller dans aller dans une boutique Orange.le conseiller me dit qu'il est possible de  réserver pour le 7, après diverses questions (selon lui il y aura bien 10Mo pour les mails inclus avec l'origami star), il revient avec une feuille blanche et me sors "j'ai déja 2 feuilles A4 remplies de réservation, apple va jouer la pénurie...".
a la fin je le remercie tout de même et je le vois plié cette fameuse feuille de réservation en 8, je pense qu'il a du la jeter 
moins crédible tu meurs....


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> a la fin je le remercie tout de même et je le vois plié cette fameuse feuille de réservation en 8, je pense qu'il a du la jeter
> moins crédible tu meurs....


 Ou simplement pour mieux la ranger dans sa veste ou sa poche... 

A+


----------



## halfred (6 Juillet 2008)

il parait que l'on peut réserver l'iphone sur le site de orange suisse ???? je n'arrive pas à y accéder, qq'un peut confirmer ???

il serait livré le 11 juillet au matin


----------



## halfred (6 Juillet 2008)

et bien je confirme tout seul 

http://d182134.tmp55.swisscenter.com/#home_fr


----------



## gabyragon (7 Juillet 2008)

Tatooland a dit:


> Oui bien sur il me semble que tu peux toujours trouver un iPhone V1 avec la promotion en vigueur dans les boutiques France télécom. Il me semble que c'est comme ça .... en tout cas à Salon de Provence.


 
Merci mais tu peux me donner le numéro du magasin Orange de Salon stp ? je suis en  vacances pas loin !


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2008)

gabyragon a dit:


> Merci mais tu peux me donner le numéro du magasin Orange de Salon stp ? je suis en  vacances pas loin !



http://www.pagesjaunes.fr/trouverlesprofessionnels/index.do


----------



## iMax (7 Juillet 2008)

Bon, le mien est réservé.


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2008)

dans quelle boutique? au fait, en France?


----------



## iMax (7 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> dans quelle boutique? au fait, en France?



Non, Suisse.

16GB, noir...


----------



## babel (7 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai un peu parcouru le fil mais je n'ai pas trouvé de personnes dans mon cas il semblerait.

Je suis client orange avec un forfait 2 heures pour 24 euros. Du coup totalement inadapté à l'Iphone.

Je n'ai par ailleurs que 1500 points en gros. Si je prends le forfait Iphone à 49 euros, je peux espérer d'apres vous l'avoir à 149 ou cela n'est bon que pour les nouveaux client orange ?

Ce serait béta de devoir résilier son compte pour en prendre un nouveau dans la filée.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

tu ne peux pas non mais je serais toi, j'attendrais de voir un conseiller&#8230;


----------



## babel (8 Juillet 2008)

Ouaip, je vais faire ça en effet. 

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

mes collègues de la téléphonie ont une formation sur l'ipod aujourd'hui, j'en saurais plus ce soir !


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mes collègues de la téléphonie ont une formation sur l'ipod aujourd'hui, j'en saurais plus ce soir !



Sur l'iPod ???


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sur l'iPod ???



euh ouais, bon ça va, j'avais pas encore pris mon petit déj' et encore tout brumeux de mon accorchage d'hier soir ! 

sur l'iPhone 3G donc


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Juillet 2008)

En Belgique : Iphone 3G sans abo et donc déverrouillé ? 

A+


----------



## melaure (8 Juillet 2008)

PadawanMac a dit:


> En Belgique : Iphone 3G sans abo et donc déverrouillé ?
> 
> A+



La tu m'intéresses. Avec ma soeur et mon beauf qui bossent dans la CE à Bruxelles, je pourrais m'en faire envoyer un


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2008)

il faut voir le prix aussi, si c'est plus cher qu'en France, et sans garantie, ça ne vaut pas forcement le coup...


----------



## oohTONY (8 Juillet 2008)

D'après vous ? Un iPhone 3G nu et desimlocked Belge serait compatible avec un abonnement 3G SFR (FR) ?  ?


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Juillet 2008)

oui...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> oui...



Tu es sûr? Parce que les désimlockés français ne fonctionnent pas avec une carte sim belge.


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Juillet 2008)

- 525 8Go
- 615 16Go

Les prix sont logiquement plus élevés puisqu'il n'y a pas de subventions et que les appareils sont nus et désimlockés. Toutefois, pour kelkun comme moi qui ne veut pas changer d'opérateur, l'opé peut etre intéressante. Je pense pouvoir m'avancer en disant que l'appareil belge devrait fonctionner avec une sim française (pas de désimlockage !). Mon intérogation est de savoir si la garantie suit... Le SAV Apple pourrait faire blocage mais serait-ce légal d'un point de vu juridique ?

A+


----------



## arnobeck (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté un iPhone (v1) le jour de son lancement en France l'année dernière chez Orange. J'ai un forfait iPhone (49), par contre, je suis à la moitié des 2400 points.
Dans quelles conditions vais-je pouvoir acquérir le nouvel iPhone 3G ?

Merci pour votre aide
Bonne journée
arnobeck


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2008)

Orange fait un geste commercial pour les anciens acheteurs d'iPhone V1 pour passer a la V2. Donc pas de soucis à ce niveau-là.

On a déjà parlé au besoin, remonte dans le fil.


----------



## mordre63 (9 Juillet 2008)

je n'ia pas trouvé l'info que je recherché sur le forum...
Je suis passé en boutique orange ou ils sont pas mal depassé par le iphone ... et ils m'ont affirmé un truc je voulais avoir votre avis dessus : 
On ne peut rajouter AUCUNE option sur le forfait iphone ce que je trouve incroyable et commercialement aberrant
l'option qui m'interressé etait les 3 numero orange illimité.. c'est un element essentiel pour savoir si je change de forfait et chez orange ils m'affirment qu'ils ne peuvent pas ajouter ce genre d'option au forfait iphone...
Est ce que quelqu'un avec un forfait iphone actuellement peut me donner son avis
merci


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

mordre63 a dit:


> je n'ia pas trouvé l'info que je recherché sur le forum...
> Je suis passé en boutique orange ou ils sont pas mal depassé par le iphone ... et ils m'ont affirmé un truc je voulais avoir votre avis dessus :
> On ne peut rajouter AUCUNE option sur le forfait iphone ce que je trouve incroyable et commercialement aberrant
> l'option qui m'interressé etait les 3 numero orange illimité.. c'est un element essentiel pour savoir si je change de forfait et chez orange ils m'affirment qu'ils ne peuvent pas ajouter ce genre d'option au forfait iphone...
> ...



Faux,

J'ai un forfait iphone à 49  avec en plus l'option des 3 numéros illimités.


----------



## mordre63 (9 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> Faux,
> 
> J'ai un forfait iphone à 49  avec en plus l'option des 3 numéros illimités.



J'hallucine... C'est incroyable que ces gars (ou nana) ne sachent pas ce qu'ils vendent !
comment as tu pris cette option, a l'abonnement ? au service client par telephone ou sur une interface de gestion sur le net ?
merci beaucoup de ta reponse qui me rassure enormement car j'ai vraiment besoin de ca pour par exploser mon forfait.
merci


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

mordre63 a dit:


> J'hallucine... C'est incroyable que ces gars (ou nana) ne sachent pas ce qu'ils vendent !
> comment as tu pris cette option, a l'abonnement ? au service client par telephone ou sur une interface de gestion sur le net ?
> merci beaucoup de ta reponse qui me rassure enormement car j'ai vraiment besoin de ca pour par exploser mon forfait.
> merci



je l'ai pris par le service client au tél 2 mois environ apres avoir souscrit pour mon iphone.

Il me semble qu'on peut aussi y souscrire depuis le net.


----------



## mordre63 (9 Juillet 2008)

genial
merci de ta reponse et de ta rapidité.


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2008)

Avec le temps j'ai acquis une réduction fidélité (+ de 24 mois je crois) de quelques euros chez Orange. Est-ce qu'elle sera toujours valable avec un iPhone ?


----------



## ced68 (9 Juillet 2008)

Hello,
Combien coute en plus l'option de 3 Nos Illimités en plus du forfait Iphone 49 par exemple ? ça m'interesse fortement !


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Juillet 2008)

Moi, j'ai une heure vers 3 numéros, les 3 numéros illimités n'existaientt pasà ce qu'ils me disaient. :hein:


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Hello,
> Combien coute en plus l'option de 3 Nos Illimités en plus du forfait Iphone 49 par exemple ? ça m'interesse fortement !



autant j'aime orange pour leurs offres mobile (depuis 98), mais leur site web est vraiment à chier...
Je voulais te donner le montant précis et voilà : 







c'est 3,99 ou 4,99  je ne sais plus
J'ai 2 numéros mobile illimités
et 1 numéro fixe illimité


----------



## ced68 (9 Juillet 2008)

ça m'enchante vraiment pas de changer d'opérateur... Mais bon il faut ce qu'il faut pour avoir ce petit joujou


----------



## melaure (9 Juillet 2008)

Ce qui ne m'enchante pas c'est l'autonomie de ce truc. OK ça fait plein de chose (et pas toujours bien comme la partie appareil photo), mais le principal c'est quand d'être avant tout un bon téléphone, non ?

Dans ce contexte mon cur balance encore les derniers Sony et l'iPhone ...


----------



## sylko (9 Juillet 2008)

Un site (en allemand) avec un super comparateur de forfaits en Swisscom et Orange. 

Ca vaut vraiment la peine de comparer pour constater comme on se fait entuber au bout de 2 ans.


----------



## ced68 (9 Juillet 2008)

Je reviens à la charge pour l'option mais je n'arrive pas à la trouver sur le site Orange. J'aurais donc une option pour 4 ou 5 qui me permmtrait d'avoir 3 No. Orange ou fixe illimités ? Et l'illimité c'est pour les SMS et voix ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui ne m'enchante pas c'est l'autonomie de ce truc. OK ça fait plein de chose (et pas toujours bien comme la partie appareil photo), mais le principal c'est quand d'être avant tout un bon téléphone, non ?
> 
> Dans ce contexte mon cur balance encore les derniers Sony et l'iPhone ...


 
LG fait des trucs pas mal aussi...


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Je reviens à la charge pour l'option mais je n'arrive pas à la trouver sur le site Orange. J'aurais donc une option pour 4 ou 5 qui me permmtrait d'avoir 3 No. Orange ou fixe illimités ? Et l'illimité c'est pour les SMS et voix ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



bah relis mon post plus haut, tu as la réponse : 


Zyrol a dit:


> c'est 3,99 ou 4,99  je ne sais plus
> J'ai 2 numéros mobile illimités
> et 1 numéro fixe illimité


----------



## ced68 (9 Juillet 2008)

Oui je l'ai lu, mais est ce que c'est la voix qui est illimitée ou les SMS également. Est ce obligé que ce soit 2 N° orange et 1 fixe, ou 3 N° orange ?


----------



## Zyrol (9 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Oui je l'ai lu, mais est ce que c'est la voix qui est illimitée ou les SMS également. Est ce obligé que ce soit 2 N° orange et 1 fixe, ou 3 N° orange ?



c'est la voix qui est illimitée.
Il me semble que ça doit être 2 mobiles orange et un numéro fixe


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juillet 2008)

Je reviens sur l'offre belge de l'iphone. Non seulement c'est intéressant (si tant est que l'on dispose d'un budget de 500 mini), puisque ce systeme éviterai de changer d'opérateur et tout le tsouin-tsouin mais la compatibilité avec un opérateur français m'a été confirmée de meme que la validité de la garantie de l'appareil (elle est internationale).

Reste plus qu'à souscrire un forfait DATA pour le wifi et ca devrait le faire, qu'en pensez-vous ?

A+


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

Ma question est toute simple et mes nombreuses lectures des conditions d'Orange ne m'ont pas apporté de réponse... 
Voilà, je suis déjà chez Orange et il me reste encore 12 mois à tirer sur mon engagement de 24. Je n'en dors plus la nuit :rateau: vais-je avoir droit à l'iphone 16go pour 200? Ou alors l'Orange me mangera-t-elle à une autre sauce? Si quelqu'un est dans le même cas, à combien va-t-il nous revenir le ibibou, les fidèle déjà clients? 

Thaks 

edit: chez Orange ils stipulent "Offre soumise à condition en France métropolitaine pour tout nouveau client Orange iPhone", ça veut dire qu'ils font la distinction entre "client Orange" et "client Orange iphone"?


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

Suite appel chez Orange, ils proposeront (soit en boutique, soit au 700) une remise de 100  sur l'achat d'un nouvel iPhone sous forme d'un remboursement pour les "vieux" acheteurs


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

domdom76 a dit:


> Suite appel chez Orange, ils proposeront (soit en boutique, soit au 700) une remise de 100 &#8364; sur l'achat d'un nouvel iPhone sous forme d'un remboursement pour les "vieux" acheteurs



je pense que tu ne m'as pas compris... moi j'ai un Treo


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord, l'offre belge est merveilleuse. 
Plus sérieusement, c'est plus difficile de sortir "500 euros" d'un coup mais après deux ans, ça revient moins cher que l'offre française.
Bref, je crois que je vais craquer pour un petit 16 Go noir.


----------



## rbert86 (10 Juillet 2008)

Je me posais aussi la même question, à savoir si l'iPhone 16 Go sera proposé à 199 euros pour ceux qui sont déjà client chez Orange.

Si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer sur ce point...


----------



## rbert86 (10 Juillet 2008)

Je viens d'appeler Orange et pour l'instant ils n'ont pas d'informations sur le sujet. 

Le conseiller m'a donc dit d'attendre le 17 juillet ou de me rendre dans une boutique Orange pour savoir si eux avaient plus d'informations concernant les tarifs.


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

rbert86 a dit:


> Je me posais aussi la même question, à savoir si l'iPhone 16 Go sera proposé à 199 euros pour ceux qui sont déjà client chez Orange.
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer sur ce point...



D'après ma correspondante, il te sera proposé à 199 et Orange te fera un emboursement de 100 neuros


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

Merci rbert... 

Curieux qu'Orange n'y ait pas pensé, je trouverais fort de café que l'iPhone ne serve qu'à appâter de nouveaux clients  (sport préféré des opérateurs) et qu'Orange prive ses clients de l'iPhone ou leur fasse payer plus cher.
Qui a des infos?


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> je pense que tu ne m'as pas compris... moi j'ai un Treo



Désolé, mais le Tréo était assez discret


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

domdom76 a dit:


> D'après ma correspondante, il te sera proposé à 199 et Orange te fera un emboursement de 100 neuros



??? il me semble que c'est quand tu as déjà un iphone ça 

ceci dit ce serait good 
... mais pas très logique


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> ??? il me semble que c'est quand tu as déjà un iphone ça
> 
> ceci dit ce serait good
> ... mais pas très logique



Hé vouite, c'est pour nous remercier !!!!!!!!!! d'avoir casqué un maximum.
Heureusement que j'ai décidé de ne plus compter ce que j'ai dépensé en informatique depuis 30 ans


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

domdom76 a dit:


> Hé vouite, c'est pour nous remercier !!!!!!!!!! d'avoir casqué un maximum.
> Heureusement que j'ai décidé de ne plus compter ce que j'ai dépensé en informatique depuis 30 ans



non non, la logique veut que quand tu est dans le contrat tu rembourses le tel que tu as acheté (c'est la fameuse subvention), un treo 680 en l'occurrence dans mon cas. Je ne suis déjà pas sûr de pouvoir prendre un iPhone chez le même opérateur alors que je suis encore lié avec l'ancien, alors delà à avoir une ristourne :mouais:


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> non non, la logique veut que quand tu est dans le contrat tu rembourses le tel que tu as acheté (c'est la fameuse subvention), un treo 680 en l'occurrence dans mon cas. Je ne suis déjà pas sûr de pouvoir prendre un iPhone chez le même opérateur alors que je suis encore lié avec l'ancien, alors delà à avoir une ristourne :mouais:



Effectivement, ton contrat doit courir jusqu'à échéance et c'est seulement à ce moment là que tu pourras en souscrire un nouveau.
Ou alors, il ne te reste plus qu'à faire appel à qqun qui va à l'étranger et qui pourrait t'en ramener un "brun"....


----------



## sebneb (10 Juillet 2008)

et pourquoi ne pas aller l'acheter en Suisse chez Swisscom. Le 16Go revient à 380 euros environ.... Ensuite il suffit d'attendre le désimlockage comme pour le V1...


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

je ne suis pas sûr, comme l'iPhone est un peu spécial j'ai peut-être une chance, et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas à être chez Orange et à vouloir un iBiniou


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> je ne suis pas sûr, comme l'iPhone est un peu spécial j'ai peut-être une chance, et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas à être chez Orange et à vouloir un iBiniou


Patience, attendons la fin juillet et l'évolution des ventes. Orange assouplira peut -être sa politique


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

mais tu es sûr de ce que tu avances?


----------



## domdom76 (10 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> mais tu es sûr de ce que tu avances?



En ce qui concerne l'offre de 100 , c'est la réponse d'une commerciale d'Orange cette AM après "étude" de mon dossier (achat iPhone le lendemain de la sortie officielle avec contrat Orange 2+2 heures sur un transfert de numéro SFR)
Maintenant, je vais aller dans une boutique FT le 17 juillet et voir s'ils effectuent cette opération....


----------



## corloane (10 Juillet 2008)

bon, ton cas n'a rien à voir avec le mien puisque tu viens de SFR...  Je comprend qu'on cherche à t'attirer chez Orange


----------



## cupertino (11 Juillet 2008)

domdom76 a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'offre de 100 , c'est la réponse d'une commerciale d'Orange cette AM après "étude" de mon dossier (achat iPhone le lendemain de la sortie officielle avec contrat Orange 2+2 heures sur un transfert de numéro SFR)
> Maintenant, je vais aller dans une boutique FT le 17 juillet et voir s'ils effectuent cette opération....



Espérons en effet que ce soit le cas, mais par contre je ne voudrais être obligé d'avoir l'actuel en contepartie, j'ai toujours gardé mes Macs et le reste, sinon pas grave je paierai ce qu'il faut mais il est clair que nous avons payé le prix fort aux premiers jours, mais là, ça concerne la politique d'Orange.
Wait & see...


----------



## halfred (11 Juillet 2008)

j'ai fait un tour dans une agence FT (région parisienne), je suis tombé sur un dingue de l'iphone qui m'en bloque un jusqu'au 17/07 13h, il faut donc que je vienne le matin, PAS DE PROBLEME M'SIEUR !

Il a noté le modèle qui m'interessait mais m'a dit qu'il n'était pas certain de recevoir tous les modèles d'un coup (8 et 16 G et noir & blanc), il m'a donc demandé un 2nd choix ou cas ou...

Il m'a noté sur une liste de 6 personnes... à voir.

Je pars du principe que les agences FT en région parisienne mais pas dans des coins super fun risquent d'etre moins assaillies que les autres, je croise les doigts !

à jeudi


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juillet 2008)

halfred a dit:


> j'ai fait un tour dans une agence FT (région parisienne), je suis tombé sur un dingue de l'iphone qui m'en bloque un jusqu'au 17/07 13h


 

J'aurais pu te promettre la même chose, étant donné qu'il sort... le 17/07 !


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Ma question est toute simple et mes nombreuses lectures des conditions d'Orange ne m'ont pas apporté de réponse...
> Voilà, je suis déjà chez Orange et il me reste encore 12 mois à tirer sur mon engagement de 24. Je n'en dors plus la nuit :rateau: vais-je avoir droit à l'iphone 16go pour 200? Ou alors l'Orange me mangera-t-elle à une autre sauce? Si quelqu'un est dans le même cas, à combien va-t-il nous revenir le ibibou, les fidèle déjà clients?
> 
> Thaks
> ...





domdom76 a dit:


> Suite appel chez Orange, ils proposeront (soit en boutique, soit au 700) une remise de 100  sur l'achat d'un nouvel iPhone sous forme d'un remboursement pour les "vieux" acheteurs





rbert86 a dit:


> Je me posais aussi la même question, à savoir si l'iPhone 16 Go sera proposé à 199 euros pour ceux qui sont déjà client chez Orange.
> 
> Si quelqu'un peut nous éclairer sur ce point...





domdom76 a dit:


> D'après ma correspondante, il te sera proposé à 199 et Orange te fera un emboursement de 100 neuros





corloane a dit:


> Merci rbert...
> 
> Curieux qu'Orange n'y ait pas pensé, je trouverais fort de café que l'iPhone ne serve qu'à appâter de nouveaux clients  (sport préféré des opérateurs) et qu'Orange prive ses clients de l'iPhone ou leur fasse payer plus cher.
> Qui a des infos?





cupertino a dit:


> Espérons en effet que ce soit le cas, mais par contre je ne voudrais être obligé d'avoir l'actuel en contepartie, j'ai toujours gardé mes Macs et le reste, sinon pas grave je paierai ce qu'il faut mais il est clair que nous avons payé le prix fort aux premiers jours, mais là, ça concerne la politique d'Orange.
> Wait & see...




l'ODR de 100 et le tarif de 200 ne sont valables que si vous êtes un nouvel arrivant chez Orange et/ou un possesseur d'iPhone firtsgeneration si vous êtes chez Orange avec un téléphone machinbidule vous devrez compter vos points de renouvellement pour profiter des "bons" tarifs mais pas de l'ODR de 100


----------



## melaure (11 Juillet 2008)

Je suis prêt à changer d'opérateur mais je suis déjà chez Orange ...


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je suis prêt à changer d'opérateur mais je suis déjà chez Orange ...



Pareil. 

Maintenant, vu que je n'ai plus d'engagement, je vais tout simplement prendre une nouvelle ligne orange et résilier l'autre pour avoir les meilleurs prix.


----------



## knight2000 (11 Juillet 2008)

j'attends de connaître les tarifs définitifs (origami) mais de esséfèrre je changerai chez Orange pour un v.2  si les tarifs me conviennent


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juillet 2008)

Mouais... garder mon v1 ? passer au v2 ? entre les 2 mon portefeuille balance ...


----------



## gto55 (11 Juillet 2008)

*toujours pas d'infos pour la sortie de l'iphone en france ?

une ouverture des magasins le 17 à minuit comme à zurich  ?
ou à 6h30 du matin comme dans la plupart des stores en suisse * *?
ou rien de spécial 


merci :love::love:*:bebe: :bebe:


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2008)

la drogue, c'est mal !


----------



## corloane (11 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> l'ODR de 100 et le tarif de 200 ne sont valables que si vous êtes un nouvel arrivant chez Orange et/ou un possesseur d'iPhone firtsgeneration si vous êtes chez Orange avec un téléphone machinbidule vous devrez compter vos points de renouvellement pour profiter des "bons" tarifs mais pas de l'ODR de 100



Moi je n'ai qu'un millier de points. A ton avis, à quel tarif je pourrai changer mon treo 680 (acheté l'an dernier chez orange engagement 24 mois, encore 12 à tirer) contre un iPhone 16go?


----------



## illuminati (11 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Moi je n'ai qu'un millier de points. A ton avis, à quel tarif je pourrai changer mon treo 680 (acheté l'an dernier chez orange engagement 24 mois, encore 12 à tirer) contre un iPhone 16go?



Réponse le 17 !!!


----------



## corloane (11 Juillet 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Réponse le 17 !!!



C'est quand même formidable :rateau: qu'on y ait pas pensé! je ne dois pas être le seul dans le cas là!


----------



## iTaO (11 Juillet 2008)

RTT posé le 17 !!!
Va falloir se dire que c'est comme pour faire une carte grise à la Préfecture...
Wait & See !


----------



## g.robinson (11 Juillet 2008)

iTaO a dit:


> RTT posé le 17 !!!
> Va falloir se dire que c'est comme pour faire une carte grise à la Préfecture...
> Wait & See !



Mort de rire 
Jusqu'où sommes nous capable d'aller pour être les premiers à l'avoir ?
Moi je serai en vacances, je devrai y arriver. Je croise les doigts


----------



## halfred (11 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> J'aurais pu te promettre la même chose, étant donné qu'il sort... le 17/07 !


 
  ce qui m'interesse c'est qu'il me le bloque ce m'évitera d'y aller x heures avant l'ouverture !


----------



## rbert86 (11 Juillet 2008)

Je me suis rendu dans une agence FT pour demander quelques renseignements sur les tarifs de l'iPhone 3G.

Donc, pour résumer, les tarifs (149 et 199 euros pour les modèles 8 et 16 Go) sont réservés *SEULEMENT AUX NOUVEAUX CLIENTS ORANGE*, donc pas pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un abonnement chez eux.

Pour l'obtenir à ce prix, il faut *résilier* son contrat et donc payer le montant du forait des mois qu'il reste...  Et ensuite *souscrire à nouveau un contrat* (dans mon cas, je suis obligé de changer de numéro de tél et de payer environ 150 euros pour les 6 derniers mois de mon contrat !).

Les possesseurs d'un iPhone V1 auront le droit à une remise de 100 euros.

Sinon, le prix sera de *500 euros*, d'après ce que m'a dit le vendeur cet après-midi. (À confirmer donc !)

En clair, c'est génial   !

Merci Orange !


----------



## Zyrol (11 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de passer chez Orange.

Ils m'ont clairement dit que j'aurais l'iphone v2 8 Go à 99 &#8364; (en fait on paye 199&#8364; puis il rembourse 100&#8364 aux possesseurs d'iphone v1 d'avant le 12 juin 2008.

Dans la boutique ou je suis allé (pau centre ville, clemenceau) ils auront des 8 Go noi uniquement, et en noir ou blanc pour les 16 Go.

J'ai trouvé à revendre mon iphone v1 pour 99 &#8364;, c'est parfait


----------



## corloane (11 Juillet 2008)

rbert86 a dit:


> Je me suis rendu dans une agence FT pour demander quelques renseignements sur les tarifs de l'iPhone 3G.
> 
> Donc, pour résumer, les tarifs (149 et 199 euros pour les modèles 8 et 16 Go) sont réservés *SEULEMENT AUX NOUVEAUX CLIENTS ORANGE*, donc pas pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un abonnement chez eux.
> 
> ...



Mauvaise nouvelle pour moi!  

C'est un scandale de voir comment Orange traite ses abonnés 



(ceci dit, et les connaissant je suis à moitié surpris que doive raquer un maximum mais par contre la portabilité du numéro étant mainstenant facile, je ne crois pas que tu aies à changer...)


----------



## yvos (11 Juillet 2008)

Iphone 16 Go Blanc réservé chez Photo station, sur Paris.
Accueil professionnel: la personne que j'ai eu en face a été super bien briefée.
Coupon de réservation: 100 euros de dépôt.
Ils me le gardent pour le 17 et m'informeront la veille si problème de disponibilité il y a.

Concernant les prix:

Je n'ai pas les 2400 points mais je ne suis plus en période d'engagement. La vendeuse m'a indiqué qu'on m'aurait automatiquement attribué les 2400 si je me réengageait...sauf qu'ayant un forfait optima, ce n'est pas possible (apparemment, c'est le seul forfait qui ne donne pas droit à cet ajustement )

Donc ouverture d'une nouvelle ligne. *Peu importe de résilier ou pas préalablement*. 

(enfin si, pour mon porte monnaie)

Vu le ton, l'absence d'hésitation, le temps passé à discuter, je pense que tout ce qui m'a été dit est vraiment fiable.


----------



## rbert86 (11 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas surpris par les renseignements contradictoires qu'on donne dans les agences FT. À mon avis, le vendeur n'était pas très informé sur le sujet (je me suis rendu dans une boutique à Grenoble).

Cela dit, je pense que l'on aura des infos fiables seulement le 17. 

À voir...


----------



## corloane (11 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Iphone 16 Go Blanc réservé chez Photo station, sur Paris.
> Accueil professionnel: la personne que j'ai eu en face a été super bien briefée.
> Coupon de réservation: 100 euros de dépôt.
> Ils me le gardent pour le 17 et m'informeront la veille si problème de disponibilité il y a.
> ...



ça me parait assez logique, payer 250 un portable c'est pas une paille, du coup il peuvent faire comme si tu avais les points...


----------



## illuminati (12 Juillet 2008)

rbert86 a dit:


> Je me suis rendu dans une agence FT pour demander quelques renseignements sur les tarifs de l'iPhone 3G.
> 
> Donc, pour résumer, les tarifs (149 et 199 euros pour les modèles 8 et 16 Go) sont réservés *SEULEMENT AUX NOUVEAUX CLIENTS ORANGE*, donc pas pour ceux qui possèdent déjà un abonnement chez eux.
> 
> ...



Es-tu obligé d'acheter un iPhone 3G ?
Il est normal qu'Orange "utilise" l'arrivée de ce nouvel appareil pour attirer des nouveaux clients, avec évidemment des offres ciblées. Pour les personnes qui sont déjà clientes c'est différent, cela peut sembler injuste, mais c'est comme ça.
Et le nouveau client aujourd'hui sera un "ancien" dans un an, pour la sortie de l'iPhone 3ième Génération.
Un iPhone est loin d'être indispensable, alors soit vous vous faites plaisir, mais arrêtez de râler à longueur de temps !!!
J'ai acheté le V1 à 399 euros, c'est cher, mais personne m'y a obligé, donc je ne râle pas !!
Franchement le prix de l'appareil est aujourd'hui ridicule !!! surtout qu'il y a un abonnement à presque 50 euros mini avec (ça c'est pas ridicule) !!! alors, réfléchissez et foncez !!!


----------



## rbert86 (12 Juillet 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Il est normal qu'Orange "utilise" l'arrivée de ce nouvel appareil pour attirer des nouveaux clients, avec évidemment des offres ciblées. Pour les personnes qui sont déjà clientes c'est différent, cela peut sembler injuste, mais c'est comme ça.



Je ne trouve pas normal qu'Orange nous fasse payer le prix fort car, ds d'autres pays, les tarifs sont moins élevés. Donc, ils n'ont aucune excuse sur ce point.

Ensuite, effectivement, l'iPhone n'est pas indispensable mais je ne comprends pas la politique tarifaire d'Orange en France.

Pourquoi, alors, obliger le client à s'engager pour 24 mois si le prix du mobile n'est pas le même au départ. Car, si j'ai bien compris, cela permet à l'opérateur de répercuter le coût du téléphone sur les forfaits, non ?

Donc, qu'est-ce qui justifie un tel écart de prix (de 350 euros) si tout le monde paie le même forfait pendat la même durée ?

Si Orange proposait le téléphone seul à 509 euros, OK. Mais, en renouvellement de mobile, c'est quand même un peu fort je trouve.


----------



## melaure (12 Juillet 2008)

509 euros en renouvellement ? C'est pas possible !!!

Bon on verra bien, je passerais dans quelques temps. Bah s'il déconnent trop avec ça, j'ai trouvé le futur remplaçant de mon K750i, le C905. Une sacrée bestiole et je m'en moque qu'il n'y ait pas OS X Light 

Par contre si l'iPhone 16 Go est bien à 250 euros, là on verra. Ceci dit c'est sur la partie purement téléphonie que j'ai de gros doute sur l'iPhone ...


----------



## corloane (12 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 509 euros en renouvellement ? C'est pas possible !!!
> 
> Bon on verra bien, je passerais dans quelques temps. Bah s'il déconnent trop avec ça, j'ai trouvé le futur remplaçant de mon K750i, le C905. Une sacrée bestiole et je m'en moque qu'il n'y ait pas OS X Light
> .



c'est ou qu'on n'ait pas d'infos sûres sur le sujet, qu'Orange ne mette en avant que les prix pour les "nouveaux" arrivants. Pourtant si on s'en remet à la précision des mots, je suis assez optimiste et je reste sur mon interprétation de "Offre soumise à condition en France métropolitaine pour tout nouveau client *Orange iPhone*" et non pas pour tout nouveau client... 

c'est ici:
http://iphone.orange.fr/#/tarifs/


----------



## babel (12 Juillet 2008)

Je suis passé cette aprem dans une agence Orange et je suis tombé sur un mémo destiné au vendeur.

Rien de spécialement nouveau mais je vous le retranscrit :

Nouveau client :

> Proposer au client un forfait Orange pour iphone pour bénéficier de la meilleure expérience client iphone
>Pas besoin de vendre une option supplémentaire
>Process de vente identique à tous les autres mobiles Orange

Client Iphone 2G :

>Pas de migration à réaliser (si le client détient déjà un forfait Orange pour iphone)
>offre préférentielle sur un PCM iphone 3G réservée aux clients ayant acheté un iphone à capacité 2G chez Orange avant le 12 juin : - ODR spécifique - réangagement du client (24 mois)

PCM :

>Process PCM équivalent au PCM d'un mobile classique

Client chez un concurrent :

>Acquérir le dernier Iphone tout en conservant votre numéro ? C'est possible et même très facile grace à la portabilité du numéro.

Le client ne veut pas de forfait Orange iphone mais un autre de la gamme :

iphone est accessible avec tous les forfaits Orange, mais il faut préciser au client les points suivants :

>Forfait orange iphone : en plus de pouvoir utiliser toutes les capacités de votre iphone, tous les usages data Iphone sont compris dans le forfait
>origami star, first, jet : Internet illimité mais seulement 10mo de mail et pas de messagerie vocale visuelle
>Fnac (série limitée) : internet illimité sauf les mails et pas de messagerie vocale visuelle
>origami zen, M6 et zap : ni internet, ni mails, ni messagerie vocale visuelle

Les forfaits orange iphone c'est "la solution clé en main pour un meilleur usage"

voilà voilà...


----------



## rbert86 (12 Juillet 2008)

J'ai téléphoné directement au service clients Orange et je suis tombé sur une personne sympathique qui a été suprise qu'on me conseille de résilier mon abonnemnent pour pouvoir acquérir l'iPhone moins cher. En plus, elle a été étonnée qu'on me le propose à 509 euros sachant que pour tout nouveau client Orange iPhone et non tout nouveau client Orange, celui-ci est vendu à partir de 199 euros. (D'autant plus, si je souhaite prendre le forfait qui va avec.)

Malheureusement, elle n'avait pas toutes les infos et elle me rappelera dès qu'elle aura plus de renseignements 

Donc, j'ai bon espoir mais, à mon avis, on en saura plus le 17...

P.S. Au fait, à la Fnac, idem pour les tarifs (509 euros en renouvellement sans point Orange et 199 avec 2400 points).


----------



## babel (12 Juillet 2008)

199 euros le 8go ou le 16 ? car là en effet ça ne vaut plus du tout le coup de résilier si c'est bien le cas. 

Toutefois ce n'était pas l'avis du commercial que j'ai vu cet aprem qui trouvait lui aussi complètement idiot cette histoire de résiliation et de perte du numéro pour l'acquisition du 8g à 149 et le 16 à 199.


----------



## rbert86 (12 Juillet 2008)

Ooops ! Faute de frappe. 

Je voulais dire 159 euros le 8 Go et 199 le 16 Go.


----------



## corloane (12 Juillet 2008)

c'est bien ce que je disais, il est marqué noir sur blanc (ou plutôt blanc sur noir) "nouveau client Orange iPhone" j'ai bon espoir  le tout est maintenant de savoir si Orange va "faciliter" l'accession à l'iPhone à ses clients encore  sous contrat, il n'y a pas de raison, je pense qu'ils veulent en vendre beayucoup et 200 c'est pas donné (et pour 500 moi je dis non, pas d'accord de mettre aussi cher dans un téléphone)


----------



## Philouke (12 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part j'ai acheté l'iPhone 3G ce matin à Madrid pour 249 euros et j'en suis très content ! J'ai fait un petit test pour KnaillOo.be. Pour le consulter cliquer ici

( attention si vous n'êtes pas encore inscrit sur le site il faut le faire au préalable pour pouvoir consulter les sujets. Voici le lien )


----------



## Docteur Beatles (12 Juillet 2008)

Salut ! (premier message sur les forums MacG !)

Je me tate pour un iPhone moi aussi. Je viens de passer à la fnac pour essayer de soutirer quelques infos au vendeur, résultats :

"Les forfaits vont sensiblement changer mais je n'ai pas le droit de vous en dire plus" 

et à force de questionner : "ça change mais à mon avis c'est un peu moins bien que sur le tout premier" 

De ce que j'ai compris, ce serait plus niveau contenu que tarif... Je vois pas vraiment l'argument commercial...

Vous auriez des infos ? des fuites par chez vous ?


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2008)

en fait, il n'est pas formé&#8230; et entre orange et la fnac, ça se tire dans les pates&#8230;


la preuve, en tant que Fnac, il faudra que j'attende que la première salve de clients soit servie pour pouvoir m'acheter l'iPhone 3G&#8230;

donc j'irais l'acheter ailleurs&#8230; le management de merde, ça va un moment mais quand en plus il pénalise le client que tu es&#8230; 



corloane a dit:


> c'est bien ce que je disais, il est marqué noir sur blanc (ou plutôt blanc sur noir) "nouveau client Orange iPhone" j'ai bon espoir  le tout est maintenant de savoir si Orange va "faciliter" l'accession à l'iPhone à ses clients encore sous contrat, il n'y a pas de raison, je pense qu'ils veulent en vendre beayucoup et 200&#8364; c'est pas donné (et pour 500 moi je dis non, pas d'accord de mettre aussi cher dans un téléphone)


la réponse est que tu peux toujours essayer de jouer sur les mots, tu te feras certainement bouler.


----------



## corloane (12 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, il n'est pas formé et entre orange et la fnac, ça se tire dans les pates
> 
> 
> la preuve, en tant que Fnac, il faudra que j'attende que la première salve de clients soit servie pour pouvoir m'acheter l'iPhone 3G
> ...



Il y a des moments où on croit rêver :hein: "se faire bouler" alors qu'on est un client et qui plus est prêt à sortir 200roros de sa poche


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2008)

bah oui&#8230; parce que les conditions de contrat sont comme ça. oui, se faire bouler parce que tu ne veux QUE sortir 200&#8364; de ta poche alors qu'en théorie tu devrais peut-être en sortir 500&#8364; ça ne me semblerait pas extraordinaire.

tu sais, il y a des procédures et elles excluent pleins de petits détails comme ceux sur lequel tu veux jouer.

après tout, quand je te lis, je crois que tu rêves pas mal aussi, non ? tu penses que Orange ne fait pas attention aux termes utilisés aussi ?


----------



## corloane (13 Juillet 2008)

Orange est le premier pour "s'arranger" avec les procédures en proposant des rabais sur les options sous condition de réengagement, un peu plus haut il est fait mention qu'Orange attribuerait "d'office" le nombre de points nécessaires pour le changement pour un iPhone. Vu le caractère exceptionnel de l'appareil, je pense qu'Orange devrait se plier en quatre pour faciliter l'accession à ses clients, même si comme tous les opérateurs téléphoniques leur priorité c'est de s'en mettre plein les poches...


----------



## Al_Copett (13 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas les prix de Mobistar, filiale belge d'orange, sont déments, 525 pour le 8 Go et 615 pour le 16 Go.
Les GSM ne peuvent pas être subventionnés en Belgique, attachés à un abonnement, mais c'est quand même trop cher.
En plus le réseau Mobistar est loin d'être un exemple de gestion technique au point de vue service et couverture.
Voilà, qu'en pensent les belges ? Exprimez vous !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juillet 2008)

Je trouve le prix belge tout à fait correct. 
OK, c'est cher, mais bon, il est positionné "luxe" donc...
Si je compare avec les modèles haut de gamme de la concurrence, il est pas mal positionné. 

L'iPhone en Belgique est désimloqué, non subsidié par un abonnement.
Tu payes ton iPhone d'un coup, mais au bout de 24 mois tu es gagnant.

une petite comparaison entre le coût dun iPhone en Belgique chez Mobistar et en France chez Orange sur 24 mois:

En Belgique:
525+30×24 = 1245 (On est pas obligé de prendre cet abonnement à 30 euros  )

En France :
149+49×24 = 1325

chez AT&T au USA:
199$ + 70$ x 24 = 1879$ soit 1252 


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2008)

M; Foguenne, vous allez peut-être recevoir un virement de 545&#8364; pour un iPhone et les frais de ports !


----------



## Cricri (13 Juillet 2008)

Alors le 17, vous y êtes à 1h du mat, 5h, 6h, 7h, 8h...?


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2008)

j'y suis pas, j'ai pas le droit !


----------



## F118I4 (13 Juillet 2008)

@alèm:Tu peux nous dire si les Fnac vont ouvrir à 8h du mat comme les agences Oranges des grandes villes??
Vous allez avoir beaucoup de stock ou ça craint vraiment??


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2008)

la fnac ne va pas changer les heures d'ouverture pour un produit pénurique, ça répond à ta question ?


----------



## macinside (13 Juillet 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Alors le 17, vous y êtes à 1h du mat, 5h, 6h, 7h, 8h...?



8h pour moi


----------



## F118I4 (13 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> la fnac ne va pas changer les heures d'ouverture pour un produit pénurique, ça répond à ta question ?


Oui merci , c'est parcequ' il y a des rumeurs comme quoi la Fnac ouvrirait exceptionnellement à 8H.
Bon bah moi je irai à France Télécom Orange à 8h et si il y en a plus , j' irai à la Fnac qui ouvre un peu plus tard.


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2008)

tous les magasins fnac n'auront pas l'iPhone à ce propos.


----------



## Cricri (13 Juillet 2008)

Donc boutique Orange à 7H...


----------



## halfred (13 Juillet 2008)

réservé en agence FT dans le 92, j'irai donc à l'ouverture soit 10h


----------



## Azote (14 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous,



babel a dit:


> Le client ne veut pas de forfait Orange iphone mais un autre de la gamme :
> 
> iphone est accessible avec tous les forfaits Orange, mais il faut préciser au client les points suivants :
> 
> >origami zen, M6 et zap : ni internet, ni mails, ni messagerie vocale visuelle.



Il est donc possible d'acheter un iPhone avec un forfait à 26 /mois? 
Ici http://iphone.orange.fr/#/home/ Orange ne parle pourtant pas du forfait Origami Zen...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

en fait, officiellement, acheter l'iPhone chez Orange est compatible même avec une carte prépayée  sauf que d'une Orange supprimera l'approvisionnement en iPhone à quiconque le fera et tout magasin qui ne le vendra pas avec un abonnement de 49&#8364; aura des restrictions question approvisionnement iPhone&#8230;


----------



## Azote (14 Juillet 2008)

Donc en théorie, si on insiste vraiment beaucoup, ils peuvent nous le vendre à ce prix? Et quel serait le prix de l'iPhone si tel était le cas? Il serait à 199&#8364; ?

Orange adopte une politique assez étrange quand même...


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

orange a la même politique que les autres&#8230;

bon si tu l'achètes avec une mobicarte tu peux espérer le toucher au même prix que Nu&#8230;


----------



## shenrone (14 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?
J'ai actuellement un forfait orange Clic à 18/mois (pour encore 13 mois minimum), je souhaiterais néanmoins avoir l'Iphone 3G.


Je crois que n'ayant que 1353 pts seul deux opportunités s'offre à moi, la première de résilier mon abonnement (en payant les mois restants) et ressouscrire un abo avec l'Iphone 3G, mais qu'elle est l'abonnement le moins chère et a combien me reviendrai l'Iphone avec cette abonement?

Ma deuxième solution serait d'acheter l'Iphone nu à un prix que je ne connais et en gardant les restrictions de mon abonnement (1h de communication, pas de 3G, pas de SMS...).

Pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## illuminati (14 Juillet 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?
> J'ai actuellement un forfait orange Clic à 18/mois (pour encore 13 mois minimum), je souhaiterais néanmoins avoir l'Iphone 3G.
> 
> 
> ...



Un iPhone sans un abonnement qui va bien, je ne vois pas l'utilité ?
Si tu n'as pas les mails et le net en illimité ton iPhone de srt pas à grand chose (un peu comme une Ferrari avec un moteur de clio).

Payer les 13 mois restant de ton abonnement et prendre un abonnement Orange iPhone, pourquoi pas !! mais bonjour la facture !!

Tu devrais attendre, la vie sans iPhone est possible. Attention de ne pas te lancer dans des frais inconsidérés. 
Si tu le veux à tous prix, que tu as les moyens (sans te priver d'autre chose) fonce !!


----------



## corloane (14 Juillet 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Un iPhone sans un abonnement qui va bien, je ne vois pas l'utilité ?
> Si tu n'as pas les mails et le net en illimité ton iPhone de srt pas à grand chose (un peu comme une Ferrari avec un moteur de clio).
> 
> Payer les 13 mois restant de ton abonnement et prendre un abonnement Orange iPhone, pourquoi pas !! mais bonjour la facture !!
> ...



Je suis à peu près dans le même cas, quelqu'un a une idée de ce que ça coûte racheter 13 mois?


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

13 mois x ton abonnement&#8230;


----------



## corloane (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> 13 mois x ton abonnement



tu va encore me taxer d'onirisme :rateau: mais 

c'est vraiment des voleurs


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

en même temps, il me semble que tu as signé un contrat, non ? donc en fait, tu étais d'accord avec eux ? Je me trompe ?


----------



## corloane (14 Juillet 2008)

(cette histoire prend un tour faustien )

... j'avais tellement envie d'un Treo 680 pour pas trop cher à l'époque, et maintenant c'est l'iphone qui me dit


----------



## puffade (14 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> (cette histoire prend un tour faustien )
> 
> ... j'avais tellement envie d'un Treo 680 pour pas trop cher à l'époque, et maintenant c'est l'iphone qui me dit



Moi aussi j'étais tout fier de mon tréo que j'ai payé nu en plus. Et là me voilà bloqué chez SFR jusqu'en novembre 2008). Quelqu'un saurait si il n'y a pas eu des modifications tarifaires qui pourraient me permettre de quitter SFR tout de suite et sans frais. J'ai un forfait SFR essentiel 4h avec trois numéros favoris gratuit.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> M; Foguenne, vous allez peut-être recevoir un virement de 545 pour un iPhone et les frais de ports !



Dès que la Belgique sera réapprovisionnée, pas de soucis.  :love:
(Tous les iPhones ont été vendu, logique, il y en avait très peu.)


----------



## Chococed (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir.

Bon j'ai regarder un peu le suivi du topic.

Ma question était la suivante:

J'ai actuellement un forfait click qui arrive a expiration a la fin du mois de septembre. or j'aimerais jeudi pouvoir me prendre l'iphone;
Pour ceci j'aimerai le faire avec le programme changer de mobile.

- D'aprés ce que j'ai compris il est possible de le faire c'est bien ça ? et l'iphone me reviendrai a 199 euros pour le 8 go et 249 euros pour le 16 go ?

- Or je n'ai pas tout a fait les 2400 points qu'il faut apparement: Puis je me rendre en agence et demander l'iphone meme si je n'ai pas les 2400 point ? je sais que quelquefois pour garder sa clientele orange offre des points, donc serait ce mieux de le faire en agence ou par tel ?

Car je préfèrerai garder mon num et me réengager sur 24 mois plutot que de résilier et me réengager, quitte a changer de forfait et migrer vers un forfait iphone

merci de vos réponses


----------



## puffade (14 Juillet 2008)

Chococed a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Bon j'ai regarder un peu le suivi du topic.
> 
> ...



tu peux toujours tenter le coup mais ils vont tout de suite comprendre que si ils te disent non, tu opteras pour l'autre solution qui les avantagera d'avantage. peu de chance qu'ils te fassent cadeau de quoi que ce soit à mon avis surtout que la demande va être très importante


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2008)

je crois que beaucoup (dont toi) n'ont pas compris que nous nétions pas des gens de chez Orange. Nous n'avons aucune réponse sur des situations particulières comme la tienne, celle de corloane ou même la mienne&#8230; et ça me semble logique.

ta question est à poser aux gens de chez orange, non ?


----------



## corloane (14 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ta question est à poser aux gens de chez orange, non ?



Espérons qu'ils ne voient pas rouge :rateau:


----------



## sam7447 (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai besoin de votre aide 
Je suis actuellement client ORANGE, mon contrat ne se résiliera qu'en mai 2009.
Est-ce que si je prends un forfait iPhone, je "repars de zéro", me réengage sur 24 mois et je peux avoir l'iPhone à bas prix ? 

Merci de votre aide d'avance


----------



## cupertino (15 Juillet 2008)

On peut réserver dans une boutique Orange à l'avance ?

Sinon, je compte prendre la v2 Vendredi pour remplaçer l'actuel, acheté à sa sortie française il y a presque un an. Mais je me pose une question , mon abonnement courant est pour 1 an (dans un peu plus d'an je ne suis plus en France), bref, ce qui m'intéresse dans un premier temps c'est le 16 Go. Je me moque s'il est à 250 Euros sans ristournes mais je n'ai pas envie de m'engager pour 24 mois (dans le contrat, Orange stipule un prolongement équivalent), est-ce possible d'avoir un prolongement d'une année seulement ?

Orange n'est pas prompt à me répondre, quelqu'un en connaitrait-il plus ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

pour un engagement d'un an, tu as oublié de bien lire la page d'iPhone Orange, c'est 4,50&#8364;/mois supplémentaires sur le forfait que tu prendras !


----------



## cupertino (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pour un engagement d'un an, tu as oublié de bien lire la page d'iPhone Orange, c'est 4,50/mois supplémentaires sur le forfait que tu prendras !



Ok, donc comme mon abonnement actuel, c'est cool.
Merci.


----------



## halfred (15 Juillet 2008)

cupertino a dit:


> On peut réserver dans une boutique Orange à l'avance ?


 
Je suis passé dans une agence Orange, le vendeur m'a dit qu'il me bloquerait un iphone jusq'à 13h, si possible le modèle souhaité mais il ne pouvait pas s'y engager ...

j'avoue ne pas etre coimplètement sure de ce coup là ... comme la FNAC ouvrira une heure plus tot que mon agence, j'irai d'abord faire un tour pour voir la queue devant la FNAC et devant Orange... et puis j'aviserai.

Si qq'un comptait faire la queue à la FNAC de gennevilliers ou l'agence Orange d'asnières centre : à jeudi matin !


----------



## sam7447 (15 Juillet 2008)

Alors, personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

sam7447 a dit:


> Alors, personne ne peut m'aider ?



bah la réponse est au-dessus : si tu veux repartir de zéro, prends un nouvel abonnement 

mais tu continueras de payer l'autre jusqu'en mai 2009


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2008)

hé les assistés, on arrête de rêver un peu: l'iphone, faut raquer pour l'avoir ou s'engager longtemps. C'est pas plus compliqué que ça 

(enfin si, mais bon, on en est pas loin)


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2008)

cupertino a dit:


> On peut réserver dans une boutique Orange à l'avance ?



J'en ai réservé un dans une boutique Photostation-Orange (ils semblaient assez organisé pour cela: c'est pas une feuille volante, c'est un coupon en bon et due forme, avec engagement et choix du modèle)


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

allez sur le portail orange et c'est hallucinant de voir qu'aucune annonce est effectué au premier plan pour l'iphone 3G. Au niveau pub, ils sont particulièrement mauvais et si ça avait été SFR l'opérateur nul doute qu'ils en auraient vendu encore plus


----------



## cens1 (15 Juillet 2008)

iphone réservé lundi dernier chez Orange , je suis allé voir ce midi , a quelle heure ils ouvrent jeudi , on m 'a répondu 8h monsieurs , mais si vous avez réservé on vous appelle pour vous fixer RDV , croyais moi j 'y serais dés 8h ....


----------



## halfred (15 Juillet 2008)

sam7447 a dit:


> Alors, personne ne peut m'aider ?


 
MOI !
tu attends mai 2009 pour résilier et ca ne coutera rien  ... Ok je sors ...

Plus sérieusement, si tu veux un iphone 2 avec la participation d'Orange tu n'as pas d'autres choix que de prendre un nouvel abonnemet.

Par contre on doit pouvoir imaginer que tu baisses ton 1er abonnement au forfait mini, histoire de ne pas trop perdre... mais tu changeras de n° de téléphone.

Et oui, c'est la dure loi de "l'engagement" ... on ne peut pas toujours avoir un téléphone à "bas prix", il y a forcément des contres parties.

Bon courage


----------



## halfred (15 Juillet 2008)

cens1 a dit:


> iphone réservé lundi dernier chez Orange , je suis allé voir ce midi , a quelle heure ils ouvrent jeudi , on m 'a répondu 8h monsieurs , mais si vous avez réservé on vous appelle pour vous fixer RDV , croyais moi j 'y serais dés 8h ....


 
Ils t'ont dit qu'ils bloquaient le modèle de ton choix ??? c'est ce point qui m'inquiète


----------



## Docteur Beatles (15 Juillet 2008)

Moi, chez orange, on m'a dit que y'avait pas besoin de réserver. Qu'il y en aurait assez... Si je me fais avoir, ils vont m'entendre !!

Sinon, je suis chez SFR, engagé jusqu'au 27 décembre 2008 (glups...), le monsieur de chez orange me dit qu'avec la nouvelle loi Chatel, du moment qu'on a fait la moitié de l'engagement (ce qui est mon cas) on peut résilier son contrat et on aura à payer que 25% des mois d'engagement restants...
J'ai rien trouvé là dessus sur le web, mais ça pourrait être une solution !


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

tomtom-86 a dit:


> Moi, chez orange, on m'a dit que y'avait pas besoin de réserver. Qu'il y en aurait assez... Si je me fais avoir, ils vont m'entendre !!
> 
> Sinon, je suis chez SFR, engagé jusqu'au 27 décembre 2008 (glups...), le monsieur de chez orange me dit qu'avec la nouvelle loi Chatel, du moment qu'on a fait la moitié de l'engagement (ce qui est mon cas) on peut résilier son contrat et on aura à payer que 25% des mois d'engagement restants...
> J'ai rien trouvé là dessus sur le web, mais ça pourrait être une solution !


 
ça m'intéresse énormément ce que tu dis. Pourrais-tu donner plus de précisions ?


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Juillet 2008)

la loi chatel ne s'applique que les abo pris après le 01/06/2008 
et c'est pour les engagements de plus de 12 mois il me semble


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> la loi chatel ne s'applique que les abo pris après le 01/06/2008
> et c'est pour les engagements de plus de 12 mois il me semble


 
donc ça tombe à l'eau....en ce qui me concerne


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> donc ça tombe à l'eau....en ce qui me concerne



Tu as lu ce que je te disais sur sfr ACCES ???


----------



## cens1 (15 Juillet 2008)

halfred a dit:


> Ils t'ont dit qu'ils bloquaient le modèle de ton choix ??? c'est ce point qui m'inquiète



A l'instant , coup de fil de la boutique Orange ou j 'ai réservé mon iphone:

M.XXXXX  , orange thionville , vous voulez toujours votre iphone ??

moi :bien sur ....quelle question 

orange: c 'était bien un 16 go noir ????

moi: oui c 'est bien ça !!!! pourquoi y ' a un problème ????

orange : non monsieurs , il sera dispo jeudi dès 8h00 , vous comptez venir quand ?

moi :BEN...... dès  L ' OUVERTURE !!!!!!!!:mouais:

orange : nous ouvrons excpetionellement à 8h00, j 'ai dejà une livraison sur RDV à l'ouverture ....on dit 8H30 ca ira pour vous ????

moi (d 'un ton super heureux ): of course que ca me va !!!!!!!!!

orange : a jeudi monsieur xxxxxxx, vous demanderez melle XXXXX


COMME J' AI LE MORAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

Moi on m'a gentiment repondu que je ne pouvais pas reserver


----------



## halfred (15 Juillet 2008)

cens1 a dit:


> A l'instant , coup de fil de la boutique Orange ou j 'ai réservé mon iphone:
> 
> M.XXXXX , orange thionville , vous voulez toujours votre iphone ??
> 
> ...


 
Bon, je vais repasser les voir


----------



## halfred (15 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> la loi chatel ne s'applique que les abo pris après le 01/06/2008
> et c'est pour les engagements de plus de 12 mois il me semble


 
En effet, cela concerne tous les abonnements de 24 mois , mais à priori quelque soit la date de souscription. La loi est par contre bien entrée en vigueur le 01/06/2008.

Donc si vous avez un abo de 24 mois et que vous avez passé la première année, vous devrez vous acquitter de 25% du montant de votre forfait x le nb de mois restants... c'est un bon début, il faudrait le généraliser à tous les abonnements 12 mois


----------



## yvos (15 Juillet 2008)

bon, j'ai une suggestion...tout ce qui concerne le prix des abonnements est soit dans les communiqués officiels pour les grandes hypothèses, soit dans les futurs traitement personnalisés sur lesquels on ne peut se prononcer...il sera donc difficile de faire une vraie aide sur ce sujet. Au passage, voilà la page forfait de photostation 

En revanche, pour la plupart, *il va s'agir de s'abonner chez Orange* et plusieurs abonnements sont envisageables. Outre le prix sur lesquels chacun fera ses comptes, ce qui importe ce sont les fonctions associées/accessibles, et celles qui ne pourront être utilisées suivant le forfait. Parce que si c'est pour avoir un iphone pas cher sans pouvoir utiliser ce qui fait sa spécifité (disons autre que les poussées hormonales qu'il génère), c'est un peu dommage.

On peut pas faire un sujet vraiment focalisé la dessus?

Genre...le webmail (alternative au pop/imap mais difficile de préparer ses mails), le streaming, le push (probablement inutilisable avec autre chose qu'un forfait iphone), etc, etc....


----------



## corloane (15 Juillet 2008)

tomtom-86 a dit:


> Moi, chez orange, on m'a dit que y'avait pas besoin de réserver. Qu'il y en aurait assez... Si je me fais avoir, ils vont m'entendre !!
> 
> Sinon, je suis chez SFR, engagé jusqu'au 27 décembre 2008 (glups...), le monsieur de chez orange me dit qu'avec la nouvelle loi Chatel, du moment qu'on a fait la moitié de l'engagement (ce qui est mon cas) on peut résilier son contrat et on aura à payer que 25% des mois d'engagement restants...
> J'ai rien trouvé là dessus sur le web, mais ça pourrait être une solution !



Merci TOMTOM d'avoir sorti cette loi Chatel, coup de boule!,   à priori 12 mois d'un abonement à 45 ça ne fait qu'une bonne centaine d'Euros, c'est encore envisageable! 
Après, pour aller faire comprendre ça aux vendeurs de chez Orange qui ont l'air vachement brifés (il suffit de voir plus haut la pagaille en ce qui concerne la réservation ou non de l'engin...), c'est une autre paire de manche...
Quelqu'un connaît-il la meilleure enseigne Orange à paris?


----------



## F118I4 (15 Juillet 2008)

Les PhotoStation ont parlé plus vite :







Source : http://www.iphone-photoservice.com/forfaits.php

Orange:






Source: http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?...F&pTerminalProdIdWithoutNextState=prod4570002


----------



## corloane (15 Juillet 2008)

Ben voilà, c'est clair, Bravo Orange, encore heureux qu'ils aient mis une semaine de plus que la planète entière pour lancer l'iPhone, quels glands, mais quels glands...


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

Je suis engagé jusqu'au 15/11/08 chez SFR donc si je fais le calcul:

période 16/7 au 16/8
16/8 au 16/9
16/9 au 16/10
16/10 au 16/11
47 euros * 4 =188 euros. ça fait quand même mal mais je dépasse très souvent mon forfait donc c'est à calculer car jesuis souvent entre 70 et 100 euros par mois.


Par contre si prends cette décision, est-ce que je peux résilier du jour au lendemain ou y a-t-il des conditions particulières


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Je suis engagé jusqu'au 15/11/08 chez SFR donc si je fais le calcul:
> 
> période 16/7 au 16/8
> 16/8 au 16/9
> ...



Ou alors (4x7)+60= 88 euro ... sa te coutera moins chere (avec sfr ACCES)


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

dites je rêve ou l'iPhone vient de baisser ? vais ptêt prendre un double abonnement moi


----------



## corloane (15 Juillet 2008)

Le mieux chez Orange c'est quand même leur site  
Dans la rubrique "espace client" j'ai 1360 points et dans la rubrique "changez de mobile" j'en ai "1723", super logique :sleep:
Le plus fort c'est que c'est la page sur l'iphone en cliquant sur "vous êtes déjà client Orange" qui me conduit sur la page "changez de mobile" et que sur "changez de mobile" l'iphone n'est pas proposé


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Ou alors (4x7)+60= 88 euro ... sa te coutera moins chere (avec sfr ACCES)



oui mais est-il possible de passer sur SFR accès sans surcout et sans prolongation d'engagement. J'ai actuellement un forfait évolution 4H et je doute qu'ils soient d'accord pour échanger ce dernier avec un SFr accès contre rien


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> oui mais est-il possible de passer sur SFR accès sans surcout et sans prolongation d'engagement. J'ai actuellement un forfait évolution 4H et je doute qu'ils soient d'accord pour échanger ce dernier avec un SFr accès contre rien



Le surcout de 60 euro est obligatoire. 
Moi je viens de le faire ils ne peuvent pas te le refuser j'ai du m'y reprendre a 3 fois mais si tu tournes bien la chose (leur dit pour que c'est pour allé chez orange ) sa marche.
Et il n'y aucune prologation de l'engagement.


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> oui mais est-il possible de passer sur SFR accès sans surcout et sans prolongation d'engagement. J'ai actuellement un forfait évolution 4H et je doute qu'ils soient d'accord pour échanger ce dernier avec un SFr accès contre rien



En tout le cas sur le site il me propose uniquement soit des forfait plus gros soit le forfait évolution 3H à 39 euros. Donc ?


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Le surcout de 60 euro est obligatoire.
> Moi je viens de le faire ils ne peuvent pas te le refuser j'ai du m'y reprendre a 3 fois mais si tu tournes bien la chose (leur dit pour que c'est pour allé chez orange ) sa marche.
> Et il n'y aucune prologation de l'engagement.



on a posté en même temps.
Il faut passer par le service client, il ont arreté de proposer ce forfait je pense qu'ils ont senti le coup venir avec l'iphone mais si le forfait a été souscrit avant le 4 juillet 2008 sa marche.


----------



## puffade (15 Juillet 2008)

Si on est nouveau chez orange, il faut venir avec quelles pièces en magasin pour repartir avec un iphone 3g


----------



## Perecaxtor (15 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Si on est nouveau chez orange, il faut venir avec quelles pièces en magasin pour repartir avec un iphone 3g



Il faut un RIB, justificatif de domicile (facture edf par ex), carte d'identité et 1 chèque barré et carte bleu si besoin, sa peut toujours servir.


----------



## gto55 (16 Juillet 2008)

*quelles sont les pièces à fournir pour l'ouverture d'une ligne chez orange france ?*

Merci :love:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juillet 2008)

c'est une blague? :mouais:


----------



## gto55 (16 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> c'est une blague? :mouais:



je ne suis pas français (voir ma localisation) mais j'y ai de la famille...:love:


----------



## gto55 (16 Juillet 2008)

ah il y avait qqn qui a posé la question juste au dessus :love::rose::rose:


----------



## neral (16 Juillet 2008)

si je prends l'iphone sur le web, apparement il est possible de prendre un forfait "click" :  ce qui reveindrait beaucoup moins cher : 1h a 18 euros, plus internet max illimité a 9 euros : total de 27 euros donc !

Quelqu'un sait si toutes les fonctions de l'iphone marcheront ? (pas de probleme de surf ? de mail ? visual voice mail ? etc...) 
Ou faut-il absolument un forfait special iphone ? (mais bcp plus cher puisque 49 euros minimum...)

Par allieurs, j'ai cru voir que dans le forfait click, il n'y a pas d'option pour avoir une conexion aux hotspot wifi de chez orange... est intéressant de l'avoir ou pas ? (j'habite paris)


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juillet 2008)

Avec le forfait clik, tu n'auras pas de visual voice mail, pas d'email via pop ou imap, pas de temps sur les hotspot wifi orange non plus


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

Apparement le visual voice mail c'est forfait iPhone. Maintenant c'est aussi un gadget par forcément utile.

Les hotspot Orange on peut aussi s'en passer, et si vraiment une fois tu en as besoin dans un hotel, il vaut peut-être mieux acheter une heure de comm dans l'hotel plutôt que d'avoir un forfait cher tout le temps.

Il y a juste le problème du mail. A voir si c'est important ou pas ...


----------



## F2B-Graph (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Voilà je compte m'acheter l'iPhone demain.
Mes pour les forfaits est-ce vrai qu'il y a un forfait click 1H pour 27 euros avec option internet?
Merci.


----------



## p-a-b (16 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il y a juste le problème du mail. A voir si c'est important ou pas ...




Il y a quelques semaines, j'avais appelé pour les mêmes questions... Et ce qu'on m'avait dit, c'est que l'option Internet Max du forfait Click donnait bien accès aux mails sur "client embarqué". Comprendre POP/SMTP. Donc oui, forfait 1h+Internet Max=27 , ça serait un premier prix.

C'était intéressant, parce qu'apparemment (toujours à l'époque), les Origami Star à 32 étaient eux limités au Webmail.

Donc d'un côté, on a pour environ 30 /mois le forfait Click + Web + Vrai mail,
de l'autre, Origami Star avec TV et SMS mais mail limité interfaces web... J'en étais resté là.

(je m'épanche en public, ça fait du bien : de toute façon, je suis bloqué chez SFR jusqu'en Janvier. Voilà, c'est dit)


----------



## F2B-Graph (16 Juillet 2008)

Merci, je vais donc prendre le 8go pour 199 Euros avec un forfait origami star à 32 euros.


----------



## ced68 (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 
Ma copine compte se prendre l'iphone avec un forfait star 3h, elle est donc allée voir Orange pour se renseigner. Il lui on dit que si elle prenait un iPhone il vaudrait mieux prendre le forfait qui va avec, mais l'interet étant limité pour elle vu qu'elle perd l'illimité le soir et weekend... L'argument est purement commercial pour Orange... Maintenant le problème : 

Le revendeur lui a soutenu que si elle ne prenait pas le forfait iPhone, elle ne pourrait pas surfer en wifi (genre en connexion avec une box), ni se connecter à l'iTunes Store !!!! 

Je veux bien qu'Orange préfère vendre le forfait iPhone, mais de là à raconter des conneries à ses clients ça me fait halluciner. Du coup, pris d'un doute je viens écrire ici. 

Peut-on avec un forfait star 3H se connecter sur le net en 3G et utiliser le wifi normalement, à la maison ou a des spots gratos (genre macdo). Le but serait par exemple de voir ses mails persos sur hotmail... 

Et avec la 3G, qu'à t'on accès ? ça veut dire quoi "le portail Orange" ?

Merci bcp


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

L'utilisation du Wi-fi n'a rien à voir avec ton forfait téléphonique. C'est une fonctionnalité indépendante qui marche même sans téléphonie dans le cas de l'iPod Touch.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

dites, pas la peine de vous énerver, c'est demain l'iPhone 3G&#8230; 

ceci dit, les vendeurs (orange, fnac, photostation) qui vendront l'iPhone avec autre chose que le forfait iPhone se verront *d'une sanctionnés et de deux risquent de voir leur flux en iphone diminuer*&#8230; comprennez qu'ils essayent de vous placer le forfait iPhone&#8230; 

en gros, si Orange trouve qu'une surface de vente vend trop d' iPhone avec carte, nus, avec des forfaits bloqués et/ou des abonnements moyennement rentables, cette dite surface de vente risque de ne pas recevoir la seconde fournée d'iphone en même temps que les autres mais bien après&#8230;


----------



## ced68 (16 Juillet 2008)

Je suis d'accord mais là ils mentent clairement à un client sur la capacité de son iPhone avec un autre forfait ! Je veut bien qu'ils essayent de vendre de pref le forfait iPhone, mais pas prendre pour une conne une cliente qui ne connait pas forcément la différence et qui est obligé de croire son revendeur (heureusement que je suis là quoi )


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dites, pas la peine de vous énerver, c'est demain l'iPhone 3G
> 
> ceci dit, les vendeurs (orange, fnac, photostation) qui vendront l'iPhone avec autre chose que le forfait iPhone se verront *d'une sanctionnés et de deux risquent de voir leur flux en iphone diminuer* comprennez qu'ils essayent de vous placer le forfait iPhone
> 
> en gros, si Orange trouve qu'une surface de vente vend trop d' iPhone avec carte, nus, avec des forfaits bloqués et/ou des abonnements moyennement rentables, cette dite surface de vente risque de ne pas recevoir la seconde fournée d'iphone en même temps que les autres mais bien après



Très bon ça pour faire virer quelqu'un de la Fnac. Je vais distribuer des affichettes : Ne prenez surtout pas le forfait iPhone !!!

  

Ok, je sors ...


----------



## corloane (16 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord mais là ils mentent clairement à un client sur la capacité de son iPhone avec un autre forfait ! Je veut bien qu'ils essayent de vendre de pref le forfait iPhone, mais pas prendre pour une conne une cliente qui ne connait pas forcément la différence et qui est obligé de croire son revendeur (heureusement que je suis là quoi )



Devant de telles pratiques on croit rêver...


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Très bon ça pour faire virer quelqu'un de la Fnac. Je vais distribuer des affichettes : Ne prenez surtout pas le forfait iPhone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, je sors ...



même pour "rire" parler de faire virer quelqu'un actuellement ne me fait vraiment pas rire&#8230;

et ça n'a rien de personnel (les tentatives de mon employeur de débarquer certaines personnes trop "à l'ancienne" comme moi ou d'autres me faisant bien rire)


----------



## ced68 (16 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Et avec la 3G, qu'à t'on accès ? ça veut dire quoi "le portail Orange" ?


 
Je pourrais avoir une réposne à cette question ? On a accès a quoi à partir du portail Orange World avec un forfait Star ?


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> même pour "rire" parler de faire virer quelqu'un actuellement ne me fait vraiment pas rire
> 
> et ça n'a rien de personnel (les tentatives de mon employeur de débarquer certaines personnes trop "à l'ancienne" comme moi ou d'autres me faisant bien rire)



Oui je sais bien, mais tu tendais presque la perche ... 

Un de mes amis faisait les démos Mac à la Fnac Bellecour. Ils l'ont jeté comme un malpropre au bout d'un an ... Le pire c'est que c'est probablement le gestionnaire Apple qui a fait ça (on ne saura jamais). Mais bon, mon pote vendait des Macs comme des petits pains, était super efficace, et ils ont préféré mettre un autre gars, pas du tout charismatique et qui doit pas vendre grand chose ...

Va comprendre ...


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Un de mes amis faisait les démos Mac à la Fnac Bellecour. Ils l'ont jeté comme un malpropre au bout d'un an ... Le pire c'est que c'est probablement le gestionnaire Apple qui a fait ça (on ne saura jamais). Mais bon, mon pote vendait des Macs comme des petits pains, était super efficace, et ils ont préféré mettre un autre gars, pas du tout charismatique et qui doit pas vendre grand chose ...


Oui c'est évident ! Tu ne crois sérieusement pas qu'il y'avait peut etre autre chose ?

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... 

A+


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Oui c'est évident ! Tu ne crois sérieusement pas qu'il y'avait peut etre autre chose ?
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...
> 
> A+



Non absolument pas, mais c'est pas grave, une autre boite a trouvé ce gars compétent et comme ça cette Fnac continuera de n'avoir que des vendeurs de soupe et plus un mec compétent ...

Ceci dit ce magasin a régulièrement balancé tous les gens qui venaient s'occuper de la partie Mac depuis de nombreuses années. J'en ai connu quelques uns. Ca ne doit pas trop leur plaire de vendre trop de machines sans marge. Maintenant ils ont enfin le type qu'il fallait 

Mais mon pote, je peux te dire qu'il est bon et que c'est purement politique tout ça. En tout cas moi qui conseille pas mal de monde de pars mes activités Mac, je n'envoie plus personne dans ce magasin


----------



## metjo (16 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Les PhotoStation ont parlé plus vite :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais cru lire ces tarifs. A l'agence Orange du coin (Pyrénées Orientales) on me propose un 16 Go avec forfair iphone (49 ) à 249 . Alors quel tarif est le bon?


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un bonus fidélité de 24 mois qui doit me faire une remise de 5 ou 6 euros. Est-ce que ça marche encore avec un forfait iPhone ?


----------



## sebneb (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je voudrais savoir à quelle heure ouvrait les boutiques France Telecom (ou Orange) ?

D'avance merci


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> je voudrais savoir à quelle heure ouvrait les boutiques France Telecom (ou Orange) ?
> 
> D'avance merci


Bah ça dépend de l' agence après les grandes agences ouvrent exceptionnellement à 8h (en générale dans les grandes villes) et les autres à l' heure habituelle.


----------



## trek29 (16 Juillet 2008)

Bon je viens d'appeler le service client orange pour demander des points supplémentaires, sachant que je ne suis plus sous contrat et que j'ai déjà 1300 points. A voir comme ça, ça devait être gagné d'avance mais voila que la conseillère m'explique que même avec 2400 points je n'aurais pas l'iphone a 199  sachant que j'ai un forfait bloqué.

Je lui ai donc demandé des explications, ce qu'elle a fait bien sur, alors :

=> avec un fofait bloqué, le seuil est de 1200 points avec l'iphone a 399, si jamais on a plus de points, on déduit la valeur de nos points sur ce tarif

=> avec un forfait non bloqué, le seuil est de 2400 points avec l'iphone a 199, si jamais on a plus de points, on déduit la valeur de nos points sur ce tarif

Voila pour les explications en gros Orange nous baise encore! Moi qui comptait l'avoir pour 200, j'hesite vraiment à debourser plus de 300 pour un telephone quand meme!


----------



## Perecaxtor (16 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Bon je viens d'appeler le service client orange pour demander des points supplémentaires, sachant que je ne suis plus sous contrat et que j'ai déjà 1300 points. A voir comme ça, ça devait être gagné d'avance mais voila que la conseillère m'explique que même avec 2400 points je n'aurais pas l'iphone a 199  sachant que j'ai un forfait bloqué.
> 
> Je lui ai donc demandé des explications, ce qu'elle a fait bien sur, alors :
> 
> ...



Pourquoi ne pas prendre un nouveau forfait si tu n'es plus engagé ?


----------



## trek29 (16 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un nouveau forfait si tu n'es plus engagé ?



Parce qu'en fait c'est le forfait de ma soeur  et qu'elle ne souhaite pas le changer! C'aurait été trop simple sinon


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Bon je viens d'appeler le service client orange pour demander des points supplémentaires, sachant que je ne suis plus sous contrat et que j'ai déjà 1300 points. A voir comme ça, ça devait être gagné d'avance mais voila que la conseillère m'explique que même avec 2400 points je n'aurais pas l'iphone a 199  sachant que j'ai un forfait bloqué.
> 
> Je lui ai donc demandé des explications, ce qu'elle a fait bien sur, alors :
> 
> ...




Il faudrait vraiment comprendre une fois pour toutes que le beurre, Orange se le fait sur les abonnements. Alors je ne vois pas ce qui inciterait Orange à *subventionner* au même niveau un appareil pour d'un côté un forfait iphone assez cher et de l'autre un forfait qui rapporte peu. Du reste, c'est pas nouveau tout ça.


----------



## trek29 (16 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Il faudrait vraiment comprendre une fois pour toutes que le beurre, Orange se le fait sur les abonnements. Alors je ne vois pas ce qui inciterait Orange à *subventionner* au même niveau un appareil pour d'un côté un forfait iphone assez cher et de l'autre un forfait qui rapporte peu. Du reste, c'est pas nouveau tout ça.



Ho excuse moi de t'avoir dérangé Yvos et effectivement comme tu le dis si bien je ne suis pas encore ton ami


----------



## sebneb (16 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah ça dépend de l' agence après les grandes agences ouvrent exceptionnellement à 8h (en générale dans les grandes villes) et les autres à l' heure habituelle.


 
Merci pour ta réponse.

Il n'y aurait pas un communiqué sur les heures d'ouvertures des magasins ?
Je n'ai pas réservé l'Iphone, je sens que je ne l'aurais pas demain...


----------



## romain31000 (16 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Il n'y aurait pas un communiqué sur les heures d'ouvertures des magasins ?
> Je n'ai pas réservé l'Iphone, je sens que je ne l'aurais pas demain...



réservé a toulouse agence Orange wilson
ouverture 8h30.
des macgéens toulousains pour demain matin?


----------



## F118I4 (16 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Il n'y aurait pas un communiqué sur les heures d'ouvertures des magasins ?
> Je n'ai pas réservé l'Iphone, je sens que je ne l'aurais pas demain...


Bah si tu veux un 8 go et que tu te lèves tôt tu as des chances mais si tu veux un 16 go ça va être dur.


----------



## Kalif (16 Juillet 2008)

Une petite question avant d'aller dans une boutique France Telecom demain très tôt ...

Pour prendre un abonnement (Origami Star 2 ou 3 heures) sur le compte d'une entreprise (SARL), en + des papiers nécessaire normalement (Chèque annulé, Carte d'identité, RIB, Justificatif domicile), ils demandent également : 

"un extrait du registre du commerce (extrait K. bis) de
moins de 3 mois ou tout autre document comportant
les mentions légales obligatoires pour la désignation
de la personne morale".

Pensez vous que si le K. Bis est de plus de 3 mois ils vont m'enmer*** ?

Sachant que j'ai déjà la ligne internet Orange, et un abonnement sur le compte de l'entreprise.

Ou si quelqu'un sait se que l'ont peut leurs emmener d'autre que le K. Bis ?


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Ho excuse moi de t'avoir dérangé Yvos et effectivement comme tu le dis si bien je ne suis pas encore ton ami



ton problème, c'est surtout qu'orange ne soit pas le tien non plus


----------



## Trancescape (16 Juillet 2008)

Extrait de mon dialogue avec un vendeur dans un Agence Orange (de province) ce soir:

- Bonsoir, je viens pour savoir combien va me coûter l'Iphone 3G en renouvellement de mobile.
- Ah, on ne sait pas, on n'a pas les tarifs
- J'ai pourtant vu les tarifs sur Internet depuis ce matin et je venais vérifier ces informations
- On ne sait rien
- Vous me dites qu'à quelques minutes ouvrées de la mise en vente (il était 18h15, l'agence fermait à 18h30) vous ne savez rien ?
- (silence)
Bon donnez moi votre numéro on va regarder vos points
- OK c'est le 06.......
- Vous avez environ 4500 points (je n'ai jamais utilisé mes points depuis que j'ai ce forfait Itineris en 2001)
- D'accord, ça me fait l'Iphone à combien alors ?
- On ne sait pas, on n'a pas les tarifs. Vous voulez réserver ?
- Oui 
J'inscrit mon nom sur le verso d'un feuille d'un carnet A4, le recto est déjà plein, je suis envrion le 40ème

- Vous savez si votre stock va vous permettre de couvrir toutes ces réservations ?
- On ne sait pas
- Vous n'avez encore rien reçu ?
- Non rien
- Comment allez-vous pouvoir le vendre demain à 9h30 précises, un camion blindé plein d'Iphones passe vous livrer demain matin ?
- On ne sait pas
...
...

etc..... 

Décidemment j'adore :love:


Résumé: si vous n'avez besoin de rien savoir, allez vous renseigner en boutique


----------



## ZaX (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

pour infos, je viens d'appeler sfr pour résilier, et la dame a voulu me faire changer d'avis en me disant qu'ils faisaient une offre de remboursement de 470&#8364; sur l'achat d'un iphone débloqué.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, réfléchissez-y à deux fois !
Et si vous voulez plus d'infos, le service client ferme à 20h, dépechez vous ! 

EDIT: autre chose, la fille de chez orange, quand je lui ai dit que je comptais prendre le forfait star 1h+1h, elle m'a dit je vous conseille de prendre le 3h+3h, pour avoir l'iphone 50&#8364; moins cher, et de passer en 1h+1h le mois d'après, c'est gratuit de changer apparement.
Quelqu'un aurait confirmation ?


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai un bonus fidélité de 24 mois qui doit me faire une remise de 5 ou 6 euros. Est-ce que ça marche encore avec un forfait iPhone ?



Bon en fait c'est 4,5 euros. Ca me ferait le premier forfait iPhone à 44,50 euros ...


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

sinon les prix des iPhone c'est 749&#8364; en 8Go et 849&#8364; en 16Go (vous comprenez pourquoi Orange veut pas vous le vendre en carte prépayée ? )


----------



## puffade (16 Juillet 2008)

Ayant lu plein de trucs différents à ce sujet, je voudrais être fixé une bonne fois pour toute avant de résilier mon abonnement SFR qui m'engage jusqu'en novembre 2008.

Je dispose actuellement du forfait évolution 4H à 47 euros par mois. à combien puis-je faire baisser au maximum le forfait  (sur le site internet on me propose que de rétrograder à l'évolution 3h ce qui n'est pas très avantageux) ? Le fait de changer de forfait ne me réengage-t-il pas de nouveau pour une nouvelle période ? Enfin comment procéder (lettre recommandée avec AR ou simple coup de fil au service client ?).

Enfin d'après vous quelle peut-être la durée d'une éventuelle rupture de stock d'iphone 3g ?


----------



## Perecaxtor (16 Juillet 2008)

Je dirais le forfait essentiel 1h a 26 euro par moi ( de mémoire j'ai jeté la doc que le  vendeur m'avait donné).

Pour la rupture je pense environ 2 semaines.


----------



## misterbabou (16 Juillet 2008)

le forfait origami STAR 1H comment fonctionne la facturation des sms hors forfait ou decomter dans le forfait ??
MERCI


----------



## illuminati (16 Juillet 2008)

Je ne suis pas sûr que les chiffres annoncés sur le nombre d'iPhone par agence soit bons ?
Car 2 iPhones noir 16Go et 2 blancs par boutique cela me semble vraiment peu !!

Si c'est une réalité, à quoi bon d'annoncer une sortie nationale avec 4 appareils par boutique ?
Je me souviens lors de la sortie de l'iPhone 1, je me suis pointé le jour même en milieu d'après midi, et la boutique Orange était pleine. Je ne vois pas pourquoi demain cela serait différent. 

J'irais à la boutique vers 10h et on verra bien, si y'a rien je peux bien attendre 2 ou 3 semaines !! Mon iPhone 1 me convient !!


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sûr que les chiffres annoncés sur le nombre d'iPhone par agence soit bons ?
> Car 2 iPhones noir 16Go et 2 blancs par boutique cela me semble vraiment peu !!



Des chiffres ont été annoncés (sérieusement, j'en doute vu l'hétérogénéité des agences, de leur taille, etc- ? Si c'est le cas, cela ne doit pas prendre en compte les précommandes (je suis passé ce soir à côté de chez moi: 15 précommandes, toutes seront honorées.

au pire, c'est vrai que c'est pas la mort d'attendre non plus, pour éviter les déconvenues (mauvais choix de forfait, par exemple)


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

misterbabou a dit:


> le forfait origami STAR 1H comment fonctionne la facturation des sms hors forfait ou decomter dans le forfait ??
> MERCI



pourquoi ne pas lire les conditions générales de vente?


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Des chiffres ont été annoncés (sérieusement, j'en doute vu l'hétérogénéité des agences, de leur taille, etc- ? Si c'est le cas, cela ne doit pas prendre en compte les précommandes (je suis passé ce soir à côté de chez moi: 15 précommandes, toutes seront honorées.
> 
> au pire, c'est vrai que c'est pas la mort d'attendre non plus, pour éviter les déconvenues (mauvais choix de forfait, par exemple)



en gros à Nantes, 11 par boutique et 54 à la Fnac (je vous fais pas le détail ) mais pas beaucoup d'iPhone 16Go blanc


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mais pas beaucoup d'iPhone 16Go blanc



le mien dort bien au chaud au coin de la rue avec son petit autocollant à mon nom sur sa petite boîte...demain, je vais lui faire prendre l'air 

(j'revend l'matos photo maintenant, vu qu'il y a un 2 megapixel qui pique inside   )


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juillet 2008)

tu quittes Pentax pour Apple? 
En même temps, c'est du lourd : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/QuickTake


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

Il est où l'bloutouf?







:bebe::modo:


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

Picardie power ce sujet, non ?! 

allez je sors voir si mes photos sont tjs au mur !


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Juillet 2008)

il est ou le dock-connector?

Non, pas DTC


----------



## yvos (16 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Non, pas DTC



Non, DTC, c'est là où se trouve le petit coup de pouce d'Orange pour passer à l'iFaune
:casse:


----------



## puffade (16 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Je dirais le forfait essentiel 1h a 26 euro par moi ( de mémoire j'ai jeté la doc que le  vendeur m'avait donné).



Oui mais je crois qu'en dessous de trois h, cela m'oblige à me réengager et c'est pour ça que SFR me propose que le changement vers l'essentiel 3h à 39 euros.


----------



## sebneb (16 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Oui mais je crois qu'en dessous de trois h, cela m'oblige à me réengager et c'est pour ça que SFR me propose que le changement vers l'essentiel 3h à 39 euros.



Il me semble que tu peux changer de forfait vers un SFR ACCES pour 7 euros par mois. Ce changement coûte 60 euros. Ensuite c'est à toi de faire les calculs. 
SFR ACCES à 7 euros : chaque minute coûte 45 centimes d'euros il me semble.


----------



## Perecaxtor (16 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Oui mais je crois qu'en dessous de trois h, cela m'oblige à me réengager et c'est pour ça que SFR me propose que le changement vers l'essentiel 3h à 39 euros.



Pour sa que je te conseille le sfr ACCES depuis plusieurs posts .


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Pour sa que je te conseille le sfr ACCES depuis plusieurs posts .



J'ai bien compris et je te remercie de tes conseils mais j'ai lu dans d'autres forums que le SFR aces n'existe plus alors avant de téléphoner à SFR, j'aimerais être sur du truc.


----------



## Kalif (17 Juillet 2008)

Si, je te confirme que le SFR Accès existe encore.
Je suis passé d'un Illimythics 3h à celui-ci le mois dernier pour prendre un iPhone.

En revanche, il ne faut pas hésiter à rappeler pour que la personne du service client accepte...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

tiens une petite question&#8230; je cherche toujours mais je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question, clairement&#8230;

j'ai deux forfaits Orange à mon propre nom(bienheureux le fils payant le Compte Bloqué de ses parents, qui donc se débrouillent pour appeler plus d'une heure par mois&#8230; ce qu'ils ne font jamais), est-ce que si je prends l'iphone avec le numéro de mes parents en renouvellement ('tain le nombre de points ! :affraid je puis ensuite l'utiliser avec ma carte SIM perso ?
en clair, est-ce qu'un iPhone acheté avec une carte SIM Orange fonctionne avec une autre carte SIM Orange ? 

merci&#8230;_ j'aimerais bien me payer la tête de la fnac_&#8230;


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tiens une petite question je cherche toujours mais je n'ai pas la réponse à ma question, clairement
> 
> j'ai deux forfaits Orange à mon propre nom(bienheureux le fils payant le Compte Bloqué de ses parents, qui donc se débrouillent pour appeler plus d'une heure par mois ce qu'ils ne font jamais), est-ce que si je prends l'iphone avec le numéro de mes parents en renouvellement ('tain le nombre de points ! :affraid je puis ensuite l'utiliser avec ma carte SIM perso ?
> en clair, est-ce qu'un iPhone acheté avec une carte SIM Orange fonctionne avec une autre carte SIM Orange ?
> ...



On peut s'attendre à tout...mais je pense que oui.


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

tu ne serais pas normand toi ?


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

Kalif a dit:


> Si, je te confirme que le SFR Accès existe encore.
> Je suis passé d'un Illimythics 3h à celui-ci le mois dernier pour prendre un iPhone.
> 
> En revanche, il ne faut pas hésiter à rappeler pour que la personne du service client accepte...



ok merci beaucoup. Quand tu dis qu'il faut rappeler c'est à dire essayer avec différents interlocuteurs. Quel argument as-tu donné pour justifier ce changement de forfait ?


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

bon je crois que c'est bon pour le fonctionnement mais comme je ne connais pas la procédure d'activation, j'aimerais savoir s'il faut la carte SIM *associée à la vente* pour que ça roxxe ?


----------



## Perecaxtor (17 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> ok merci beaucoup. Quand tu dis qu'il faut rappeler c'est à dire essayer avec différents interlocuteurs. Quel argument as-tu donné pour justifier ce changement de forfait ?



Pour ma part j'ai fais passé sa en disant que je venais de perdre un CDD que 1 forfait a 50 euro sa me faisait chère au début elle m'a parlé des autres forfait que je pouvais prendre et a la fin j'ai lancé un pti et concernant le sfr acces. Et hopla sa a fonctionné, mais je pense que sa dépent surtout de la personne que tu as si elle est bien luné ou pas, moi j'ai du allé en boutique et appellé 2 fois le service client donc faut pas a hésiter a les harceler.

Attention le grand jour est arrivé


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

_par contre, fais gaffe à l'écriture, c'est un forum ici pas un chat en sms&#8230; 
_


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

Perecaxtor a dit:


> Attention le grand jour est arrivé



par pour tout le monde...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (17 Juillet 2008)

Dégoûté: je viens d'appeler le 3970 pour changer de mobile. J'ai (enfin mon amie a) 2150 points, elle n'est plus liée par un quelconque engagement chez Orange, et ils refusent de me donner les 250 points manquants ! Du coup l'iphone 16 Go me coûterait 475 Euros - 100 Euros remboursés, bizarre. 

Je pense que je vais demander à ma copine d'appeler le service résiliation pour mendier les 250 euros points manquants pfff...


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

3 em arriver devant la boutique orange de ma ville 
Il y a 4 personnes derrière moi
Plus que 35 minutes


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

Bon ben voilà, c'est fait... : arrivé à huit heures moins dix à l'agence Orange de Nice Etoile, reparti à huit heures vingt (le plus long a été de manger les croissants et de boire un petit café et un jus d'oranges  ) avec mon iPhone 16 Go noir à 249  (renouvellement). Pas de queue, mais pas de stock non plus : en tout, pour les 16 Go, ils devaient en avoir 4 (deux de chaque)... Je suis parti quand les gens commençaient à arriver... 

Plus qu'à aller finir ma nuit au bord de la piscine.


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

La queue ou je suis compte 10 personnes
Ça me rassure il y a pire que moi


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

mince les gars devant moi sont de fan de lionel de macbidouille !
Queue de 12 personnes ! :rateau:


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 3 em arriver devant la boutique orange de ma ville
> Il y a 4 personnes derrière moi
> Plus que 35 minutes





macinside a dit:


> La queue ou je suis compte 10 personnes
> Ça me rassure il y a pire que moi





macinside a dit:


> mince les gars devant moi sont de fan de lionel de macbidouille !
> Queue de 12 personnes ! :rateau:



Ca c'est du direct... 
Mais à quelle heure ouvre-t-elle donc, ton agence ?  C'est des lève-tard, ma parole...!


----------



## ced68 (17 Juillet 2008)

Pour info, le forfait SFR ACCES n'existe plus depuis le 1er juillet ! (peur de l'iPhone ?). Il est maintenant impossible de passer d'un abonnement normal à un abonnement mini. On est obligé de le prendre en tant que nouvel abonné... ahh SFR...


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Ca c'est du direct...
> Mais à quelle heure ouvre-t-elle donc, ton agence ?  C'est des lève-tard, ma parole...!




9h30

On est 18
Les gens de l'agence ont l'air paniquer
A non on est 20


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 9h30
> 
> On est 18
> Les gens de l'agence ont l'air paniquer
> A non on est 20



Ce suspense est insoutenable. 
:love:


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

on est 22 et ils ont bien été livrée


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

24 et plus que 3 minutes


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> on est 22 et ils ont bien été livrée



Merci pour cette tranche de vie, Mackie. 

On est tous derrière toi


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 24 et plus que 3 minutes



Tiens bon... attention à la poussée au moment de l'ouverture des portes !


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 24 et plus que 3 minutes




*GO !!!*


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

ouvert on est 30 
Les passant nous demande ce qui ce passe


----------



## romain31000 (17 Juillet 2008)

j'ai mon 16go blanc.
toutes les personnes qui n'avaient pas réservés et qui demandaient un 16go sont repartis bredouille ("on vous rappelle dès qu'on en recoit). 
(orange store , toulouse)


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

plus de 16 blanc


----------



## .Steff (17 Juillet 2008)

Ca me rassure j'ai réservé !!!


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2008)

je me délecte de ce récit après avoir réservé 

Mackie, fait gaffe à ton petit corps: certains vont t'écraser, d'autres t'attendent à la sortie!


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

je prend un 16 noir
J'attend a la caisse et activation Maison


----------



## halfred (17 Juillet 2008)

Arrivé 7h40 agence orange d'asnieres, il y avait environ 12 personnes (certains adeptes de ce forum  ), puis une bone vingtaine à l'ouverture, puis tout est allé assez vite, agence ouverte à 8h00, mon 16Go noir était pour moi vers 8h30 !!!! trop bon !!!

concernant les stocks, ils avaient 12 modèles de chaque, stocke qui peut etre renouvellé dans la journée par l'agence si elle vend l'ensemble de ses modèles dans la matinée... autant dire que le responsable faisait tourner la boutique !!!

i'm happy, so happy


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juillet 2008)

je l'ai :love: :love:
16Go Blanc
Pris chez orange, à Boulogne : une grosse queue : 30 personnes à 8h, elle grossit encore...
Il y avait environ 25 personnes devant moi, et j'ai pu avoir un 16Go blanc, il avait l'air d'en avoir plein, des noirs et des blancs!!!

Il est en train de synchroniser la musique, je suis impatient de ouer avec


----------



## VyZ (17 Juillet 2008)

Hop commande passée chez Orange, je reçoit mon nouvel iPhone le 19 Juillet.

Ce qui est drôle c'est que quand j'ai demandé le forfait Origami, leurs serveurs ont explosé, ils ont du me faire patienter environ 25 min avant que cela revienne.

Ensuite ils ont voulu me faire un geste commercial de 15 min, mais pareil le service buggé, alors elle m'a offert 20 min ! ahah J'aime Orange


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

il y a plus qu'a aller bosser
Je l'activerai au boulot


----------



## MadMax (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai lu sur les forums et sur les pages MacGé et je viens d'appeler le 700...

Le fait d'avoir le V1 donne 100 de réduction sur le plein tarif et non sur les 249... Même en demandant le renouvellement... Même avec les 2400 points...

Soit je n'ai rien compris à ce que j'avais lu sur les sites, soit mon interlocutrices chez Orange a été formée par France Telecom...


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> J'ai lu sur les forums et sur les pages MacGé et je viens d'appeler le 700...
> 
> Le fait d'avoir le V1 donne 100 de réduction sur le plein tarif et non sur les 249... Même en demandant le renouvellement... Même avec les 2400 points...
> 
> Soit je n'ai rien compris à ce que j'avais lu sur les sites, soit mon interlocutrices chez Orange a été formée par France Telecom...



Non, c'est bien 100  de réduction sur les 249  (pour un 16 Go), vu ce matin en boutique Orange (plus que vu, j'ai pris le mien à ce prix avec le coupon à renvoyer pour le remboursement des 100 ).


----------



## juan66 (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai un iphone et je suis perdu!!!
je démarre, il me dit "sim locked, insert an unlocked and valid sim."
Si je fais unlock, il me demande le code pin, mais on l'a où???


----------



## MadMax (17 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Non, c'est bien 100  de réduction sur les 249  (pour un 16 Go), vu ce matin en boutique Orange (plus que vu, j'ai pris le mien à ce prix avec le coupon à renvoyer pour le remboursement des 100 ).




Merci Cameleone, mais je te promets que la télévendeuse ne voulait rien entendre... J'attendrai...


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

0000 comme toute les sim neuve on le code pin de ton ancienne puce si tu la garder


----------



## cameleone (17 Juillet 2008)

MadMax a dit:


> Merci Cameleone, mais je te promets que la télévendeuse ne voulait rien entendre... J'attendrai...



L'offre en renouvellement n'est semble-t-il disponible qu'en boutique...


----------



## neral (17 Juillet 2008)

quand qlq un aural le nouvel iphone avec un forfait click (style 1h + internet max) a 27 euros (18 + 9) : pourras t'il faire le listing de ce qui marche pas ?

ce que l'on sait deja :

OUI : le surf

NON : les hotspots wifi orange


en attente de savoir : 
Visual Voice Mail
POP3, IMAP, PUSH pour les emails. 
Lecture avec l'appli Mail, et non depuis l'interface web
autre?


----------



## seb.six (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

J'aurais aimé savoir combien, vos autres qui possédais un iPhone V1, avez vous débourser pour votre nouveau bijoux, car pour moi avec mes 520 points et anciens possesseur de la V1, Orange me faisait une super prix de .... 510 euros le 16 Go Blanc !!!! Incroyable j'avais cru comprendre qu'on pouvait se procurer le 3G a 99 euros le 8Go et 150 le 16 Go ( pour les possesseur de la V1 je répète sans l'aide des points) en tout cas c'est ce que m'avais dit le mec d'Orange il y a 4 jours.

Merci


----------



## gto55 (17 Juillet 2008)

*iphone réservé depuis 3 semaines (parmi les 5 premiers sur la liste de réservation...), confirmé avant hier à la boutique jusque là tout va bien et aujourd'hui ils annoncent qu'ils ne le vendent qu'aux personnes ayant confirmé par téléphone..... bravo l'agence orange marseille, rue de rome pour votre incompétence.... *

*D'ailleurs un magasin de mobile contigu en a récupéré 3 (ce n'est pas interdit ça ?) à cette agence pour ensuite les jailbreaker et les revendre (le responsable de ce magasin ne s'en est même pas caché à l'agence orange....)
*


----------



## metjo (17 Juillet 2008)

Et moi dans les Pyrénées Orientales où j'ai retenu hier un 16 Go blanc: le vendeur a mis une étiquette avec mes coordonnées et donné RV ce matin à 10 h 15. 
j'arrive ce matin à 10 h et le vendeur m'annonce "votre iphone a été vendu à un client par mon collègue. Et il n'y en a plus un seul sur Perpignan"... le collègue qui a vendu l'objet me déclare "il fallait venir à l'ouverture. Je suis obligé de vendre un appareil au client qui se présente; je ne peux pas lui dire qu'il n'y en a pas si un exemplaire existe"...


----------



## juan66 (17 Juillet 2008)

> 0000 comme toute les sim neuve on le code pin de ton ancienne puce si tu la garder



Merci, je suis une bouze!!


----------



## Rincevent78 (17 Juillet 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai mon iPhone 16Go noir : réservé chez Darty !   J'ai bien fait : les 16Go ont été dévalisés et ceux qui ont réservé plus tard l'on eu dans l'os ...

Je l'ai eu en renouvellement pour 230 (j'avais 3200 points), et pour l'instant, j'ai toujours mon vieux forfait à 27.

Vivement ce soir que je l'active sur mon mac ! :rateau:


----------



## romain31000 (17 Juillet 2008)

metjo a dit:


> Et moi dans les Pyrénées Orientales où j'ai retenu hier un 16 Go blanc: le vendeur a mis une étiquette avec mes coordonnées et donné RV ce matin à 10 h 15.
> j'arrive ce matin à 10 h et le vendeur m'annonce "votre iphone a été vendu à un client par mon collègue. Et il n'y en a plus un seul sur Perpignan"... le collègue qui a vendu l'objet me déclare "il fallait venir à l'ouverture. Je suis obligé de vendre un appareil au client qui se présente; je ne peux pas lui dire qu'il n'y en a pas si un exemplaire existe"...


 
ça fait plaisir ce genre de comportement....
perso j'aurai tapé un scandale même si ça ne sert pas à grand chose


----------



## sebneb (17 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> je l'ai :love: :love:
> 16Go Blanc
> Pris chez orange, à Boulogne : une grosse queue : 30 personnes à 8h, elle grossit encore...
> Il y avait environ 25 personnes devant moi, et j'ai pu avoir un 16Go blanc, il avait l'air d'en avoir plein, des noirs et des blancs!!!
> ...


 

Hé salut...
On s'est certainement croisé... j'étais 7ème dans la file d'attente... J'avais peur car je ne savais pas s'il faisait des réservations... 
On a un peu discuté avec le vendeur. A2 priori, sur les 50 personnes qui faisaient la queue tous pouvaient avoir un Iphone 3G 16 Go...

En tout cas je ne regrette pas mon achat... Il me reste plus qu'à quitter SFR...


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2008)

neral a dit:


> quand qlq un aural le nouvel iphone avec un forfait click (style 1h + internet max) a 27 euros (18 + 9) : pourras t'il faire le listing de ce qui marche pas ?
> 
> ce que l'on sait deja :
> 
> ...



Tu as bien raison de ne pas te précipiter 

Moi aussi j'observe ...


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

je suis passer devant le shop photo des hall, blindé ! au dire de mon agence ils s'attend a faire un chiffre similaire a un samedi d'avant noel


----------



## sebneb (17 Juillet 2008)

J'ai une petite question : 

Avec l'option Internet max-TV, est ce que la TV fonctionne sur l'iphone 3G ou pas ? Des personnes ont pu tester ?


----------



## Ragondin (17 Juillet 2008)

Je l'ai eu dans l'os, si on a pas 2400 points pour un renouvellement c'est mort. Avec 800 points il voulait m'enlever 20 des 509  ...


----------



## franchouille (17 Juillet 2008)

> Je l'ai eu dans l'os, si on a pas 2400 points pour un renouvellement c'est mort. Avec 800 points il voulait m'enlever 20 des 509  ...


Pour ma part au service client, on m'a ajouté des points pour passer de 1700 a 2400 pour me vendre le 8go a 199 avec le forfait iphone a 49 contre mon forfait a 35 actuellement.

Sachant que je n'étais plus engagé chez Orange.


----------



## trek29 (17 Juillet 2008)

Rincevent78 a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai mon iPhone 16Go noir : réservé chez Darty !   J'ai bien fait : les 16Go ont été dévalisés et ceux qui ont réservé plus tard l'on eu dans l'os ...
> 
> Je l'ai eu en renouvellement pour 230 (j'avais 3200 points), et pour l'instant, j'ai toujours mon vieux forfait à 27.
> 
> Vivement ce soir que je l'active sur mon mac ! :rateau:



Et tu avais un forfait bloqué non? Si oui c'est chelou moi j'ai un forfait M6 mobile, donc bloqué, avec 1300 points et je ne suis plus engagé mais ils ne voulaient pas me donner des points supplémentaires sous prétexte que j'avais déjà atteint le seuil des 1200 points. Du coup le téléphone me reviendrait à 395 , sympa orange.

Pensez vous qu'en rappelant je pourrais en négocier avec un autre conseiller ou alors c'était véridique ce qu'il m'a raconté?


----------



## macinside (17 Juillet 2008)

l'oreilette bluetooth apple est a 79 euros sur la boutique france telecom


----------



## sam7447 (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que si j'appelle le 700, Orange va bien vouloir me faire passer à 2400 points pour avoir l'iPhone (j'en ai 1143) ?


----------



## Gwen (17 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> J'ai une petite question :
> 
> Avec l'option Internet max-TV, est ce que la TV fonctionne sur l'iphone 3G ou pas ? Des personnes ont pu tester ?



ça ne marchera pas, la TV n'est pas accessible sur la gamme iPhone 



sam7447 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Est-ce que si j'appelle le 700, Orange va bien vouloir me faire passer à 2400 points pour avoir l'iPhone (j'en ai 1143) ?



Téléphone a Orange, tu seras fixé, nous, on ne peut pas savoir.


----------



## estette1964 (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je me suis renseigné ce matin dans une agence orange au sujet des forfaits - sans un forfait specifiquement Iphone (49 E et +) pas de GPS etc
Dans mon cas  j'ai un forfait orange bloqué de 2h/mois - l'Iphone 3G est presque à 400 E malgré mes 2400 points.

Voici mes questions :
J'aimerais savoir si en achetant un Iphone (US) desimlocké  (Iphone 3G ou version anterieur), Pourrais-je :
1) surfer sur Internet en wi-fi 
2) disposer du GPS même si mon Iphone n'est pas 3G et hors zone wi-fi ?
3) recuperer mes mails même hors zone wi-fi - surfer librement (dans le cas contraire comment est-ce facturé (hors abonnement ?)

Merci pour vos réponses 

NB : quelle est la difference entre desimlocké et jailbracker ?
PS : Quel firmware 1.4 ou 2 pour le GPS ?


----------



## fpoil (17 Juillet 2008)

V1 vers 3G
j'ai gardé mon abo iphone (en fait passé de 2+2 à 3+3, vu que j'explose régulièrement mon forfait)

6000 et quelques points = -92 euros et des broutilles
bon pour V1 = - 100 euros
iphone 3G 8go noir = 7 euros et des broutilles
iphone V1 = cadeau pour le frérot


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

je viens d'échanger mon essentiel SFR 4h à 49h contre le forfait acces à 7 euros par mois (6O euros de frais de migration). Qui a dit que ce forfait n'existait plusà partir du premier juillet. ça s'est fait sans problème par téléphone et mon engagement s'arrêtera en novembre comme prévu. Les portes d'orange s'ouvrent à moi...


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2008)

Ragondin a dit:


> Je l'ai eu dans l'os, si on a pas 2400 points pour un renouvellement c'est mort. Avec 800 points il voulait m'enlever 20 des 509  ...



La chasse aux ragondins est ouverte ?


----------



## grolar (17 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Dégoûté:...je vais demander à ma copine d'appeler le service résiliation pour mendier les 250  points manquants pfff...



Voilà bien une situation incroyable. Orange est mal organisé, communique mal (ses tarifs) y compris en interne (combien de versions différentes entendues au SC ou en agence pour des questions de base), essaie de tromper ses clients (le SC Commence par dire qu'on ne peut augmenter les points en PCM, avant de se résigner à passer le service résiliation, qui lui le peut bien sûr; autre exemple: la compatibilité avec tel ou tel forfait, même le contenu des forfaits - alors qu'il y a des fiches tarifaires également à double lecture- la disponibilité du iPhone qui varie soi-disant d'un instant à l'autre sur les écrans du SC...)

Le génial iPhone nous éblouit tellement qu'Orange peut se permettre tout cela pour placer ses forfaits vite, très vite, tant qu'ils ont l'exclusivité...

Vivement la concurrence (4e opérateur, iPhone disponible chez tous les opérateurs...) et la transparence, car ce secteur économique est encore trop bien organisé pour que le client y voie clair. A mon goût.


----------



## fpoil (17 Juillet 2008)

estette1964 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je me suis renseigné ce matin dans une agence orange au sujet des forfaits - sans un forfait specifiquement Iphone (49 E et +) pas de GPS etc&#8230;
> Dans mon cas  j'ai un forfait orange bloqué de 2h/mois - l'Iphone 3G est presque à 400 E malgré mes 2400 points.
> 
> Voici mes questions :
> ...




1) oui
2) non, GPS uniquement sur 3G, autrement sur le V1 c'est pseudo GPS mais cela va te coûter bonbons sans forfait datas
3) pareil, sans forfait datas, tu fais exploser la banque

NB : desimlocké: permet d'utiliser l'iphone avec n'importe quelle carte SIM sinon l'iphone n'est utilisable qu'avec la carte sim fournie dans le cadre d'un forfait vendu avec l'iphone

jailbreak : permet d'installer librement tout un tas d'application sur l'iphone

PS : ce n'est pas lié au firmware mais à la présence de la puce GPS  uniquement sur l'iphone 3G


----------



## estette1964 (17 Juillet 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> 1) oui
> 2) non, GPS uniquement sur 3G, autrement sur le V1 c'est pseudo GPS mais cela va te coûter bonbons sans forfait datas
> 3) pareil, sans forfait datas, tu fais exploser la banque
> 
> ...




Merci pour votre réponse.
Diantre il n'y a donc pas d'autres choix que te prendre un abonnement Iphone à 49 E ? Ou se contenter du Wi-fi pour le net. Donc dans mon cas un Iphone V1 fera l'affaire. 

PS :  Mon forfait bloqué orange fonctionnera-t-il avec mon Iphone


----------



## ced68 (17 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> je viens d'échanger mon essentiel SFR 4h à 49h contre le forfait acces à 7 euros par mois (6O euros de frais de migration). Qui a dit que ce forfait n'existait plusà partir du premier juillet. ça s'est fait sans problème par téléphone et mon engagement s'arrêtera en novembre comme prévu. Les portes d'orange s'ouvrent à moi...


J'ai téléphoné plusieurs fois a SFR et on m'a soutenu dur comme fer que le forfait Acces n'est plus possible depuis le 1er juillet !! Tu as dit quelque chose de particulier ?


----------



## trek29 (17 Juillet 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> 1) oui
> 2) non, GPS uniquement sur 3G, autrement sur le V1 c'est pseudo GPS mais cela va te coûter bonbons sans forfait datas



Comment ça se fait que la puce GPS ait besoin de la 3G pour fonctionner? A priori si les cartes sont chargées dans le téléphone et qu'un soft dédié au GPS (pas ce qu'il y a actuellement quoi) sort d'ici peu, il ne doit pas utiliser la 3G.


----------



## Perecaxtor (17 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné plusieurs fois a SFR et on m'a soutenu dur comme fer que le forfait Acces n'est plus possible depuis le 1er juillet !! Tu as dit quelque chose de particulier ?



Je t'assure que si j'ai souscrit a un illimitycs en décembre dernier et la je suis passé en sfr ACCES (j'ai appelle le 7 juillet), essaye encore d'appeller mais je t'assure que sa fonctionne.


----------



## rafael974 (17 Juillet 2008)

Pour les clients orange décus de ne pas pouvoir prendre l'iPhone 3G à cause d'un nombre de points trop peu élevé pour le PCM, et d'une durée d'engagement qui est loin de se terminer, et qui ne veulent pas payer plein pot d'un coup, il peut y avoir une alternative, voilà ce que j'ai fait, et ce que je compte faire (j'ai un forfait pris en février 2008 avec un LG Viewty, et que 600 points environ) :

J'ai pris un nouvel abonnement, un forfait click à 18/mois sur 24 mois avec l'iPhone 3G à 199. Et là vous me dites que je suis fou de reprendre un nouvel abonnement sur 24 mois... Cependant avec la loi Chatel je pourrai résilier mon abonnement au bout de 12 mois en payant les 1/4 des mensualités restantes...

Petit calcul : iPhone 3G à 199 + (18 x 12) + 54 (1/4 des mensualités restantes) = 469.

Ok, ce n'est pas si avantageux que si l'on disposait des 2400 points mais si vous ne voulez pas payer plein pot d'un coup l'iPhone à 509 celà peut être relativement interessant...

Voilà, en 5 mois j'ai pu avoir un LG Viewty (1 euros à l'époque) et un iPhone 3G (payé à crédit en quelque sorte)...


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> J'ai téléphoné plusieurs fois a SFR et on m'a soutenu dur comme fer que le forfait Acces n'est plus possible depuis le 1er juillet !! Tu as dit quelque chose de particulier ?



non aucun problème. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de me justifier.


----------



## sebneb (17 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses... 

J'ai une nouvelle question :

J'ai pris un forfait Zen 1 heure sur 12 mois et l'option internet illimité pour 9euros par mois.

Est ce qu'avec ce forfait je peux utiliser la géolocalisation via google maps bref utiliser le GPS ? car le vendeur m'a dit que je ne pouvait utiliser le GPS qu'avec le forfait Iphone sinon c'était hors forfait.

Si vous avez des news par rapport à ça je suis méga preneur...

D'avance MERCI


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

sur le site orange, ils mettent rupture de stock pour les deux 16 gig.

Si j'en veux un le plus rapidement possible (je vais être nouveau client chez orange) combien de temsp faudra-t-il attendre avant les prochaines livraisons ?


----------



## fpoil (17 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Comment ça se fait que la puce GPS ait besoin de la 3G pour fonctionner? A priori si les cartes sont chargées dans le téléphone et qu'un soft dédié au GPS (pas ce qu'il y a actuellement quoi) sort d'ici peu, il ne doit pas utiliser la 3G.




la 1ère version de l'iphone N'A PAS de puce GPS, c'est tout.

J'ai fait un raccourci, j'aurais du dire GPS uniquement sur l'iphone G seul équipé d'une puce GPS

sur la V1, c'est du pseudo GPS


----------



## melaure (17 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Comment ça se fait que la puce GPS ait besoin de la 3G pour fonctionner? A priori si les cartes sont chargées dans le téléphone et qu'un soft dédié au GPS (pas ce qu'il y a actuellement quoi) sort d'ici peu, il ne doit pas utiliser la 3G.



Pour l'instant le soft d'Apple pioche sur des cartes sur le net. Tu as besoin de la 3G.

Plus tard Tom-tom sortira son produit. On verra à ce moment.


----------



## puffade (17 Juillet 2008)

Ok maintenant que j'ai changé mon forfait essentiel sfr contre un accès à 7 euros sfr et sachant que je suis engagé par mon ancien jusqu'en novembre, je dois résilier au moins deux mois avant pour que mon accès s'arrête bien en novembre c'est ça ? en recommandé avec AR je présume.

et pour m'inscrire à orange, en boutique avec chèque barré, just domicile et RIB et pièce d'idientité c'est ça ? en espérant que je trouve une boutique avec des iphones 3g d'ici peu


----------



## ced68 (17 Juillet 2008)

puffade a dit:


> Ok maintenant que j'ai changé mon forfait essentiel sfr contre un accès à 7 euros sfr et sachant que je suis engagé par mon ancien jusqu'en novembre, je dois résilier au moins deux mois avant pour que mon accès s'arrête bien en novembre c'est ça ? en recommandé avec AR je présume.


Tu peux aussi le faire par téléphone, ils ont un service résiliation.


puffade a dit:


> et pour m'inscrire à orange, en boutique avec chèque barré, just domicile et RIB et pièce d'idientité c'est ça ? en espérant que je trouve une boutique avec des iphones 3g d'ici peu


C'est pas gagné de trouver des iPhone, si tu veux un 16Go... Aujourd'hui à Strasbourg (par exemple) à partir de 10h plus aucune boutique n'en avait ! Du coup j'attend le mien pour la semaine prochaine je pense


----------



## yvos (17 Juillet 2008)

iphone blanc en cours de synchronisation.
zero prise de tête en magasin grâce à la résa. Service impec'.

ps: je me trompe où l'écran est plastique par rapport aux Itouch?


----------



## sebneb (17 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses...
> 
> J'ai une nouvelle question :
> 
> ...


 
J'ai encore une autre question : Je vais par exemple sur internet, comment fait-on pour quitter l'application : est ce que le fait d'appuyer sur le boutton "acceuil" arrête la conexion ?

D'avance merci


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

tous les iPhone ne sont pas partis mais je n'ai toujours pas le "droit" d'en acheter un&#8230; bande d'enculés de managers fnac&#8230;

et puis forcément ce soir alors que le PCm est disponible&#8230; l'iPhone disponible ce matin en PCM&#8230; ne l'est plus après cette journée de malades&#8230;







mais étrange, comme c'est étrange, on peut le commander sur le site&#8230;*


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2008)

alors tu vois Alem, toutes ces incohérences... 
Visite expess dans l'Agence Orange près de chez moi, la vendeuse (à peine aimable) m'annonce que finalement je n'ai que 1332 points et qu'il me faudra débourser près de 600 euros...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tous les iPhone ne sont pas partis mais je n'ai toujours pas le "droit" d'en acheter un bande d'enculés de managers fnac
> 
> et puis forcément ce soir alors que le PCm est disponible l'iPhone disponible ce matin en PCM ne l'est plus après cette journée de malades
> 
> ...


Pourquoi n'as-tu pas le droit d'en acheter un ?


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pourquoi n'as-tu pas le droit d'en acheter un ?



Il ne le mérite sûrement pas     

Enfin il faut laisser la vague de fan assouvir sa fièvre consommatrice.

Et puis bon, les managers ont toujours les trucs en premier, ensuite quelques années plus tard, peut-être les autres.


----------



## puffade (18 Juillet 2008)

ce matin 8h sur le site orange les 16 giga sont de nouveau dispo. Est-ce que cela signifie qu'il y en aura de nouveau dans les magasins aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2008)

Des réassorts sont bien prévus dans les différents points de vente.

Ensuite, est-ce que ça sera dispos aujourd'hui, demain ou lundi, je n'en sais rien!


----------



## knight2000 (18 Juillet 2008)

orange place de la motte (limoges) : approvisionnement lundi !
fnac: n'a pas de nouvelles


----------



## Groumpff (18 Juillet 2008)

Je suis écoeuré car j'ai un forfait bloqué depuis plus de deux ans à 18&#8364; chez orange .... donc en gros je peux les quitter quand je veux !

je suis chez orange depuis 9ans avec des forfaits de jusquà 66&#8364;/mois

Et ils ne veulent pas m'autoriser à acheter le 16Go à 199&#8364; avec abonnement iphone à 49&#8364; pour 24 mois en gardant mon numéro !

Ils m'annoncent un délire à 509 euros moins 15&#8364; de points .... trop cool ! 

300 euros pour garder son numéro ! quelle blague !


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2008)

Groumpff a dit:


> Je suis écoeuré car j'ai un forfait bloqué depuis plus de deux ans à 18 chez orange .... donc en gros je peux les quitter quand je veux !
> 
> je suis chez orange depuis 9ans avec des forfaits de jusquà 66/mois
> 
> ...



c'est sûr que c'est un peu absurde (je suis à peu près dans ton cas), mais bon...ouverture d'une nouvelle plus fermeture immédiate de l'autre...c'est chiant pour le numéro, mais pas compliqué


----------



## sam7447 (18 Juillet 2008)

C'est juste que tu n'es pas tomber sur la bonne personne 
Et, si "personne" ne veut te le donner, résilie ton contrat, puis souscrit à un nouveau (mais tu devras sans doute changer de numéro) avec un nouveau forfait conçu spécialement pour l'iPhone (ou Origami).


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Il ne le mérite sûrement pas



ouais&#8230; sûrement&#8230; je ne le mérite sûrement pas parce qu'un vendeur fnac n'est qu'un client de second choix&#8230; déjà un peu rassis&#8230; qui ne croustille plus sous la dent&#8230; peu enclin à prendre une assurance casse-vol&#8230; à qui on n'a plus le plaisir de lui faire connaitre les affres du service après-vente (pas forcément de la fnac, n'importe quel service après-vente est une horreur surtout si on doit y croiser mackie expliquant des trucs à une américaine*). Un vendeur fnac c'est aussi un client captif, enclin déjà à faire ses achats à la fnac, à payer en plusieurs fois, à profiter de sa remise perso&#8230;

par contre, là, le vendeur fnac, il va bien relire son contrat&#8230; parce qu'il ne fait pas constater un refus de vente pour éviter des emmerdes derrière (quoique les prud'hommes ne me gêneraient pas&#8230; ) mais son taux de vente de service&#8230; il va être au niveau de son taux cible désormais&#8230; et pas à deux fois ce taux-cible&#8230;  il va être moins rémunérateur ce vendeur fnac&#8230;
c'est ça de manager comme une merde&#8230; on frustre les vendeurs&#8230; et un vendeur frustré, mécontent de travailler dans son entreprise, un client le voit&#8230; 



melaure a dit:


> Enfin il faut laisser la vague de fan assouvir sa fièvre consommatrice.



oui et je n'ai donc pas le droit d'être fan ? je ne travaille pas au rayon téléphonie, je suis photographe et travaillant au rayon appareils photo



melaure a dit:


> Et puis bon, les managers ont toujours les trucs en premier, ensuite quelques années plus tard, peut-être les autres.



non, heureusement, même les managers ne l'ont pas acheté&#8230; ou alors pas au magasin&#8230; 

nous sommes deux vendeurs qui voulions l'acheter&#8230; l'un est allé filer ses thunes à Darty&#8230; histoire d'être pleinement dégoûté, autant nourrir le concurrent (pourtant, c'est un vendeur disque lui&#8230; ceux dont on essaye de se séparer)&#8230; et l'autre&#8230;
l'autre bah il attend d'avoir vendu quelques photos, un nouveau contrat&#8230; et il ira l'acheter chez Orange&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2008)

c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!
Vous avez un tarif ou des conditions particulières ou pas?

Il faut etre tordu quand même pour refuser de vendre un appareil à un client, qu'il soit interne ou externe...

Bon courage pour l'attente quand même


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2008)

Dites, vous avez tous un iPhone, ce qui signifie donc que...


soit vous avez cassé votre contrat chez votre opérateur actuel, qui n'est pas Orange, et que vous raquez.
soit vous avez réussi à négocier avec Orange pour un transfert. Cool. 
ou soit vous prenez un second numéro de mobile, et vous raquez aussi avec plusieurs abos à payer à la fin du mois. 

Ou alors vous avez vraiment tous du bol d'avoir vu l'échéance de votre contrat actuel coïncider avec la sortie de l'iPhone? 

Et là je me dis, j'ai vraiment pas de bol.  Il y a trois principaux opérateurs mobile en Suisse, deux ont l'iPhone, et évidemment je suis chez celui qui ne l'a, pour l'instant, pas décroché.  Mon contrat actuel se termine en février prochain. Condamné à attendre. Mais je suis pas non plus geek au point de casser mon contrat pour avoir l'iPhone dès aujourd'hui. 

Sans compter que l'iPhone ayant été présenté en janvier 2007. On est en juillet 2008. Je peux bien attendre quelques mois supplémentaires sans me rouler parterre en hurlant...


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans compter que l'iPhone ayant été présenté en janvier 2007. On est en juillet 2008. Je peux bien attendre quelques mois supplémentaires *sans me rouler parterre en hurlant.*..



pourtant tu es belle quand tu fais ça 

ps : sur l'un de mes deux numéros de téléphone Orange, j'ai assez de points pour prendre l'iPhone à moins cher pour ça que j'en profiterais bien aucun besoin de tout casser


----------



## knight2000 (18 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dites, vous avez tous un iPhone, ce qui signifie donc que...
> 
> Ou alors vous avez vraiment tous du bol d'avoir vu l'échéance de votre contrat actuel coïncider avec la sortie de l'iPhone?



euh ... oui


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Dites, vous avez tous un iPhone, ce qui signifie donc que...
> 
> 
> soit vous avez cassé votre contrat chez votre opérateur actuel, qui n'est pas Orange, et que vous raquez.
> ...



mon echeance de contrat chez BouyguesTelecom était le 12/08, et j'ai fait porter mon numéro pour le 24/07, ce qui fait que je paye 1/2 mois de forfait à bouygues, soit environ 15...

En effet, je raque, mais je trouve ça raisonnable...


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sans compter que l'iPhone ayant été présenté en janvier 2007. On est en juillet 2008. Je peux bien attendre quelques mois supplémentaires sans me rouler parterre en hurlant...



C'est sûr que tout cela a un côté vraiment absurde, lorsqu'on voit tout ce qui peut être entrepris pour essayer de récupérer le précieux au plus bas coût, voire au coût le plus élevé


----------



## sebneb (18 Juillet 2008)

Attention, pour ceux qui utilisent l'option Internet Max et qui utilisent le GPS, c'est considéré comme hors forfait...


----------



## misterbabou (18 Juillet 2008)

et pour le fofait origami star 1h aussi le gps est considére comme hors forfait?.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Attention, pour ceux qui utilisent l'option Internet Max et qui utilisent le GPS, c'est considéré comme hors forfait...



A mon avis tu fais erreur, j'utilise Google Maps sur mon téléphone actuel (un SPV M650) avec l'option Internet Max, et c'est compris dans l'option.


----------



## Trancescape (18 Juillet 2008)

Et voilà, 

Après:
- une réservation en agence dont je n'ai eu aucune nouvelle
- 4 appels au 700 dont enfin un aboutissant hier à 14h où on m'a demandé de rappeller le soir
- 5 appels au 700 dont enfin un aboutissant hier soir où on m'a dit "on n'a plus rien appellez demain"
- 5 appels au 700 aujourd'hui dont enfin un aboutissant

j'ai enfin pu prendre mon Iphone 3G en renouvellement de mobile pour 56 euros . Ce sera la version 8 Go, la 16 étant en rupture complète.

4099 points ça aide à ramener le téléphone à 156 euros et ensuite j'aurais un bon à renvoyer qui me fera un remboursement de 100 euros !

Je suis presque réconcillé avec Orange du coup 

Reste plus qu'à attendre peinard mardi qu'il arrive par la Poste, pas besoin de lever à des heures indûes et subir la torture du bain de geeks excités et transpirants 

A+ pour les photos


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juillet 2008)

tu es sur pour le bon? normalement, c'est uniquement pour les possesseurs d'iphone V1 ce remboursement...


----------



## sebneb (18 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> A mon avis tu fais erreur, j'utilise Google Maps sur mon téléphone actuel (un SPV M650) avec l'option Internet Max, et c'est compris dans l'option.


 
Avec un collègue, on a appelé le service client qui nous a dit ça. Il nous a dit qu'il existait le forfait GPS à 10euros/mois.

L'application PLANS de l'Iphone est-il considéré hors forfait avec l'option internet MAX ? Est ce que l'antenne GPS est utilisée par défaut ou comment faire pour l'utiliser ? 

Je commence à être perdu...


----------



## Trancescape (18 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> tu es sur pour le bon? normalement, c'est uniquement pour les possesseurs d'iphone V1 ce remboursement...


 
Connaissant Orange, je ne serai 100% sûr que quand je l'aurais en main, mais cela fait quand même le second conseiller qui me dit de lui même que j'y ai droit.

Selon les dires du 1er, ce serai une offre limitée dans le temps jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou samedi, je ne sais pas en quel honneur. J'essaierai de revenir poster sur le forum pour vous tenir au courant au sujet de ce fameux bon. Avec un peu de chance je posterai depuis mon Iphone


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Et voilà,
> 
> 
> 4099 points ça aide à ramener le téléphone à 156 euros et ensuite j'aurais un bon à renvoyer qui me fera un remboursement de 100 euros !



Donc  tu es bien en train de nous dire que les points au dessus de 2400 permettent d'avoir une réduction en plus ? C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Trancescape (18 Juillet 2008)

Exactement, j'en doutais aussi mais c'est bien le cas. Cela dit il ne faut pas vous attendre à une réduction gigantesque à moins que vous ayez un forfait énorme avec des milliers et des milliers de points.

En reprenant mon exemple je déduis que:

4099 - 2400 = 1699
199 - 156,2 = 42.80 

Ce qui ramènerait le point au delà des 2400 à environ 0.025 

C'est cohérent avec une autre donnée que j'avais eu par le passé, où 3000 et quelques points me faisaient une réduction d'environ 80  sur les mobiles du programme de renouvellement de mobile.

Voilà, foncez


----------



## Mig69 (18 Juillet 2008)

Il me semble avoir lu plus haut que l'un d'entre vous comptait utiliser les points de sa copine pour en prendre un.
Si ma soeur qui veut garder son tel pour l'instant et son forfait (elle a assez de points) commande l'iPhone, est-ce que je peux mettre ma carte sim dedans et passer à un forfait iPhone?
Si elle en veut un dans 3 mois j'aurai la possibilité de demander le complément de points et donc faire la même manip mais pour elle...


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2008)

Mig69 a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu plus haut que l'un d'entre vous comptait utiliser les points de sa copine pour en prendre un.
> Si ma soeur qui veut garder son tel pour l'instant et son forfait (elle a assez de points) commande l'iPhone, est-ce que je peux mettre ma carte sim dedans et passer à un forfait iPhone?
> Si elle en veut un dans 3 mois j'aurai la possibilité de demander le complément de points et donc faire la même manip mais pour elle...



J'ai eu exactement la même idée, mettre ma carte sim dans l'iphone acheté par un tiers avec l'abo le moins cher et après demander sur mon compte un forfait iphone pour avoir la 3G et tout le tralala


----------



## Mig69 (18 Juillet 2008)

Et tu as des infos?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Avec un collègue, on a appelé le service client qui nous a dit ça. Il nous a dit qu'il existait le forfait GPS à 10euros/mois.
> 
> L'application PLANS de l'Iphone est-il considéré hors forfait avec l'option internet MAX ? Est ce que l'antenne GPS est utilisée par défaut ou comment faire pour l'utiliser ?
> 
> Je commence à être perdu...



Le forfait GPS chez Orange, c'est autre chose, c'est quand tu utilises le logiciel Orange Navigation de Orange. Rien à voir avec l'iPhone, qui lui utilise Google Maps en passant par internet. Donc non, ce n'est pas du hors forfait d'utiliser plan sur ton iPhone si tu as cette option. SI tu as peur, fais le test et surveille ta consommation.


----------



## mimic76 (18 Juillet 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Donc  tu es bien en train de nous dire que les points au dessus de 2400 permettent d'avoir une réduction en plus ? C'est bien ça ?


J'ai été salarié FT (vendeur en agence en parallèle de mes études) et à l'époque c'était exactement ça : avoir 2400 points donné droit à une réduction supplémentaire (assez conséquente tout de même).


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Connaissant Orange, je ne serai 100% sûr que quand je l'aurais en main, mais cela fait quand même le second conseiller qui me dit de lui même que j'y ai droit.
> 
> Selon les dires du 1er, ce serai une offre limitée dans le temps jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou samedi, je ne sais pas en quel honneur. J'essaierai de revenir poster sur le forum pour vous tenir au courant au sujet de ce fameux bon. Avec un peu de chance je posterai depuis mon Iphone



Idem que toi, j'ai commandé l'iPhone en programme changer de mobile, et on m'a aussi parlé d'une offre de remboursement de 100 Euros (alors que bien sûr je n'ai pas le premier Iphone). J'ai bien demandé si ce n'était pas réservé aux propriétaires d'iPhone 1 et cela m'a été confirmé. Pour une fois la conseillère avait l'air assez au point, donc je lui fais confiance , d'autant qu'une autre conseillère me l'a ensuite confirmé. Je vais donc payer 375 Euros - 100 euros remboursés, étant précisé que j'avais 2100 points environ.

Le prix de base de l'iPhone en renouvellement est de 509 Euros pour le 8 Go et 609 Euros pour le 16 Go, soit le prix du nu. Et les points marchent comme pour un téléphone classique, sans tenir compte d'un quelconque seuil de 2400 points. Je pense que Orange a changé ses conditions tarifaires à la dernière minute, comme d'habitude...

Du coup, vu la différence de 100 euros, j'ai préféré me contenter du 8 Go, et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a été conseillé par la téléconseillère, qui a dit que c'était largement suffisant. Pas faux, surtout que je ne m'en servirai jamais comme baladeur.


----------



## Trancescape (18 Juillet 2008)

L'aspect balladeur c'est une chose, mais il faut penser aux films et aux applications.
J'ai bien peur que sur les 6 Go qui vont être dispo au début compte tenu du système et de la méthode de calcul, et après un tour sur l'app store et 2,3 films il ne reste pas grand chose...De surcroit on ne peut pas rajouter une carte mémoire comme dans beaucoup d'autres téléphones.
Enfin bon, nous verrons bien, l'appareil n'a pas vocation à être une videothèque ambulante non plus


----------



## franchouille (18 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Idem que toi, j'ai commandé l'iPhone en programme changer de mobile, et on m'a aussi parlé d'une offre de remboursement de 100 Euros (alors que bien sûr je n'ai pas le premier Iphone). J'ai bien demandé si ce n'était pas réservé aux propriétaires d'iPhone 1 et cela m'a été confirmé. Pour une fois la conseillère avait l'air assez au point, donc je lui fais confiance , d'autant qu'une autre conseillère me l'a ensuite confirmé. Je vais donc payer 375 Euros - 100 euros remboursés, étant précisé que j'avais 2100 points environ.
> 
> Le prix de base de l'iPhone en renouvellement est de 509 Euros pour le 8 Go et 609 Euros pour le 16 Go, soit le prix du nu. Et les points marchent comme pour un téléphone classique, sans tenir compte d'un quelconque seuil de 2400 points. Je pense que Orange a changé ses conditions tarifaires à la dernière minute, comme d'habitude...
> 
> Du coup, vu la différence de 100 euros, j'ai préféré me contenter du 8 Go, et c'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'a été conseillé par la téléconseillère, qui a dit que c'était largement suffisant. Pas faux, surtout que je ne m'en servirai jamais comme baladeur.


On ne m'a pas parlé du remboursement de 100 euros mais avec moins de points que toi, on m'a vendu le 8go a 199, et pas 375...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

Oui, j'ai effectivement l'impression que certains ont payé moins cher que moi...Je précise que j'ai acheté par téléphone, tu as acheté en agence? Apparemment des erreurs ont été faites dans certaines agences qui ont pris un prix de base de 199 ou 240 EUros et qui ont défalqué la valeur des points ! Les vendeurs se sont ensuite fait taper sur les doigts. Normalement une telle erreur ne doit plus pouvoir se produire aujourd'hui.


----------



## franchouille (18 Juillet 2008)

J'ai commandé par telephone, j'avais 1700 points, on me les a monté a 2400, sachant que je n'etais plus engagé et que j'ai pris le forfait iphone


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2008)

Mig69 a dit:


> Et tu as des infos?


Non, il faudrait que je passse dans une boutique Orange et je n'ai pas très envie de "déranger" leurs conseillers


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

franchouille a dit:


> J'ai commandé par telephone, j'avais 1700 points, on me les a monté a 2400, sachant que je n'etais plus engagé et que j'ai pris le forfait iphone



Ah ben oui mais si tu as pris le forfait iPhone ça change tout ! Moi je n'ai pas pris de forfait iPhone, j'ai vraiment fait un "programme changer de mobile".


----------



## sam7447 (18 Juillet 2008)

Je vous explique mon problème, j'aimerais beaucoup avoir l'iPhone 3G au plus bas cout posible, mais comment faire, en sachant :
- que j'ai 1143 points,
- qu'il me reste neuf mois d'engagements avec Orange,
- que je n'ai pas eu l'iPhone v1,
- que je veux garder qu'une seule ligne téléphonique.
Je sais, ça fait beaucoup de contraintes 

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

Malheureusement il n'y a pas 36 solutions: utiliser le programme changer de mobile, mais ça te coûtera environ 400 Euros pour le 8 Go....


----------



## Macuserman (18 Juillet 2008)

Il y a un chmilbik en France...

Forfait Mobicarte (sans engagement)= 509&#8364; (+100&#8364; pour débloquage, mais on évite cette "amende" via ZiPhone) --------------> ORANGE.

Forfait Mobicarte= 750&#8364; !!!! eek ----------> FNAC...

Ouuaahhh, bonjour l'entente...


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Ah ben oui mais si tu as pris le forfait iPhone ça change tout ! Moi je n'ai pas pris de forfait iPhone, j'ai vraiment fait un "programme changer de mobile".



Comme quoi il y a moyen de marchander pour faire monter ses points-points...
je crois que je vais essayer demain... ça ne me dérange pas de prendre un forfait iphone par contre je n'ai qu'un peu plus de 1300 points et encore 10 mois d'engagement...


----------



## Bladerunner (18 Juillet 2008)

Voilà pour l'instant j'ai un petit forfait 69 min pour 15 Euro sans DATA et je me tate pour prendre un IPhone sans forcément prendre un abonnement IPhone ou Origami à 32 euro.

Apparemment j'ai assez  de points pour prendre un IPhone 8 Go tout en gardant mon petit forfait(+200 euro par rapport à l'Orignami)

Le problème c'est en surfant de temps de temps (surtout en dépannage en fait), je vais forcément dépasser un moment ou un autre et puis ce serait dommage de ne pa sproofite rpleinement de l'Iphone.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait une option à 9 euro/mois qui donne Sur fillimité + 10Mo  de Mail

Du coup, cela me ferait pour 24 euro / mois : 1h de comm, surf illimité et 10 Mo de mail le petit plus par apport à l'Origami Star.
Au bout de 2 ans, j'amorti le surcout par rapport au prix d'achat et dans je conserve mon forfait qui n'existe plus vraiment à l'heure actuelle (il doit valoir dans les 26 je crois)

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## trek29 (18 Juillet 2008)

franchouille a dit:


> On ne m'a pas parlé du remboursement de 100 euros mais avec moins de points que toi, on m'a vendu le 8go a 199, et pas 375...



Il faudra que tu nous expliques comment tu as fait franchouille parce que là je vois pas 

Sachant qu'avec 1200 points il coûte 399 et qu'avec 2400 points, 199.

Sinon je me rend compte que l'iphone sans forfait iphone n'est pas très intéressant si l'on veut utiliser le gps et les fonctions professionnelles qu'il dispose. Ou alors avoir déjà un forfait avec internet illimité!


----------



## Bladerunner (18 Juillet 2008)

Est ce que le GPS fonctionne sans abonnement ?
(comme un GPS normal quoi )


----------



## trek29 (18 Juillet 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Comme quoi il y a moyen de marchander pour faire monter ses points-points...
> je crois que je vais essayer demain... ça ne me dérange pas de prendre un forfait iphone par contre je n'ai qu'un peu plus de 1300 points et encore 10 mois d'engagement...



Je suis dans le même cas que toi corloane, j'ai 1100 points et encore 12 mois d'engagement. Est-il possible de changer de forfait pour un forfait iphone à 49, d'acheter un iphone du coup à 149 ?


----------



## sam7447 (18 Juillet 2008)

Question pertinente de TREK29 : )
Je suis dans le meme cas.


----------



## corloane (18 Juillet 2008)

trek29 a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi corloane, j'ai 1100 points et encore 12 mois d'engagement. Est-il possible de changer de forfait pour un forfait iphone à 49, d'acheter un iphone du coup à 149 ?



j'ai l'impression qu'en marchandant bien, en y retournant un bon nombre de fois si ça ne marche pas du premier coup, ça peut être possible.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (18 Juillet 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Est ce que le GPS fonctionne sans abonnement ?
> (comme un GPS normal quoi )



La réponse est à la page précédente, merci de chercher un minimum. Je précise en complément que le GPS de l'iphone ne fait pas de guidage vocal, c'est juste une position sur une carte. Il faudra attendre un vrai logiciel type Tomtom.


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> La réponse est à la page précédente, merci de chercher un minimum. Je précise en complément que le GPS de l'iphone ne fait pas de guidage vocal, c'est juste une position sur une carte. Il faudra attendre un vrai logiciel type Tomtom.



un GPS sers justement a dire ou tu es ... pour savoir ou tu va il faut un navigateur utilisant le systeme GPS


----------



## Bladerunner (19 Juillet 2008)

sebneb a dit:


> Avec un collègue, on a appelé le service client qui nous a dit ça. Il nous a dit qu'il existait le forfait GPS à 10euros/mois.
> 
> L'application PLANS de l'Iphone est-il considéré hors forfait avec l'option internet MAX ? Est ce que l'antenne GPS est utilisée par défaut ou comment faire pour l'utiliser ?
> 
> Je commence à être perdu...



Je crois que le service client répond un peu n'importe quoi suivant l'opérateur.
J'ai appelé plusieurs et ai obtenu des réponses différentes.

En fait, y'en a qui poussent à prendre le forfait GPS ou IPhone alors que d'autre affirment que l'Internet max suffit.

Pas de guidage vocal donc pour le GPS IPhone mais un logiciel de navigation intégré au moins non ?


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2008)

A tiens on peu pas charger un iphone 3G en FireWire alors que l'on pouvais avec le edge


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2008)

Bladerunner a dit:


> Pas de guidage vocal donc pour le GPS IPhone mais un logiciel de navigation intégré au moins non ?



Disons un logiciel d'itinéraire entre 2 points   via google maps, mais on est très loin du guidage (le guidage te suivant à la trace -> GPS actif en permanence + informations vraiment complète)


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2008)

j'ajouterai un bague sur l'affichage de la batterie toujours plein


----------



## Grahamcoxon (19 Juillet 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai reçu ce matin mon iPhone ! Un vrai bonheur...sauf que au téléphone les 2 conseillères orange que j'ai eu m'ont dit que je le paierai 375 Euros moins 100 Euros remboursés. Je précise que je ne possède pas le 1er iPhone, je trouvais ça un peu bizarre et ai donc expressément demandé aux conseillères si cette offre était valable aussi pour les personnes n'ayant pas acheté le 1er iPhone. Elles m'ont soutenu mordicus que oui, et indiqué que le bon de remboursement serait fourni avec le téléphone..

Sauf que le bon de remboursement qui était avec l'Iphone concerne justement ceux qui en avaient acheté un avant le 12 juin !!!! D'autres sont ils dans le même cas que moi? Bon, même à 100 euros de plus j'aurai acheté l'iPhone mais je trouve cette pratique mensongère honteuse, et compte bien faire une réclamation auprès d'Orange !!!


----------



## corloane (19 Juillet 2008)

Il faut réagir, les rappeler, parce que là, 100 euros de plus  
Peut-on avoir confiance en Orange?


----------



## Mig69 (19 Juillet 2008)

Surtout qu'en insistant un peu tu pouvais réclamer les 300 points qu'il te manquait pour passer à 2400 et ne le payer que 249&#8364;...
Rappelle les !


----------



## Grahamcoxon (19 Juillet 2008)

J'avais bien insisté pour des points supplémentaires, avec 2 conseillères différentes, mais rien à faire. Et même avec des points en plus je n'aurais hélas pas payé 249 EUros, c'est une erreur qui a été faite dans certains magasins. En programme changer de mobile, on déduit la valeur des points comme pour un téléphone classique, sans effet de seuil.

Par contre en effet je vais les rappeler lundi pour cette histoire des 100 Euros et ils ont intérêt à me les rembourser, sinon ce sera courrier et plainte s'il le faut !


----------



## Trancescape (19 Juillet 2008)

2 conseillères m'ont moi aussi soutenu que j'aurais ce bon de 100 &#8364; qu'il suffirait de renvoyer pour être remboursé et elles n'ont pas une seule fois fait mention ou même allusion au fait que cela concerne les possesseurs d'Iphone V1. Pire, elles ne pouvaient pas le supposer car j'ai un forfait Itineris OLA qui n'a aucun rapport avec Iphone et qui prouve que je ne peux pas en avoir déjà un....

Je compte bien moi aussi bénéficier de ce qu'on m'a promis. Ils disent que les conversations sont enregistrées, ça tombe bien, je me souviens de l'heure exacte à laquelle j'ai appelé et je souhaiterai volontiers ré-écouter ces bandes avec eux ou sinon dans la salle d'audience d'un tribunal s'ils préfèrent en arriver là...

Cela dit, même à 100&#8364; de + j'étais tellement content qu'il leur en reste encore un pour moi que je l'aurais pris de toute manière, et surtout je ne m'attendais pas à ce bon de 100&#8364; donc ça n'est pas si grave. C'est plutôt une question de principe et de malhonnêteté de leur part, dans le cas où ils m'auraient incité à franchir le pas avec cet argument.


----------



## PommeQ (19 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je suis un peu dans la glaise ce soir ... quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer l'offre pour passer du V1 au V2 ????

100 euros de rbst sur quelle base ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## eex (20 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Et même avec des points en plus je n'aurais hélas pas payé 249 EUros, c'est une erreur qui a été faite dans certains magasins. En programme changer de mobile, on déduit la valeur des points comme pour un téléphone classique, sans effet de seuil.



Ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est vraiment ainsi. Certaines agences ont fait quelque chose qu'elles n'auraient pas du faire (seul le SC peut faire baisser le tarif en augmentant le nb de points), mais le programme changer de mobile fonctionne bien sur un système à seuils.

Il y a un seuil à 1200 points, et un à 2400 points selon le type de forfait que tu as, avec un tarif différent pour chaque seuil.
Quand tu as un forfait bloqué, le seuil 1200 s'applique, en forfait normal c'est le seuil 2400.

Si tu as moins de points que le seuil applicable => telephone au prix "mobicarte" ou au prix du seuil précédent (il me semble), moins tes points (valeur du point = 0,025Eur)
Si tu as juste ce qu'il faut => telephone au prix "du seuil"
Si tu as plus de point que nécessaire, téléphone au prix du seuil moins les points supplémentaires

L'iPhone 3G 16Go est à 249 sur le seuil des 2400 points. 

Si tu as plus que 2400 points, alors la différence sera déduite du prix de départ (249Eur), avec cette valeur de 0,025Eur/point

Ex tu as 3000 points sur un forfait orange normal (pas bloqué)
2400 points pour atteindre le seuil 249Eur
Reste 600 points, soit 15Eur
Prix de l'iPhone dans le cadre du PCM avec 3000pts : 234Eur


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Juillet 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> r j'ai un forfait Itineris OLA qui n'a aucun rapport avec Iphone et qui prouve que je ne peux pas en avoir déjà un....



J'ai un forfait Ola étudiant 3H à 25 / mois et un iPhone V1 Orange rattaché à ce forfait.
C'était tout à fait possible de se procurer un iPhone V1 Orange en étant client forfait Orange via le PCM en payant 549

Aujourd'hui je ne regrette pas cet achat car il va me permettre de bénéficier de l'iphone 3G 16Go à 149 (249 - 100 de remboursement).

Les possesseurs d'iPhone V1 client forfait n'ayant pas les 2400 points pour bénéficier du changement d'iPhone à prix avantageux voient leurs points augmentés à 2400 en en faisant la demande au 700


----------



## Grahamcoxon (20 Juillet 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> 2 conseillères m'ont moi aussi soutenu que j'aurais ce bon de 100  qu'il suffirait de renvoyer pour être remboursé et elles n'ont pas une seule fois fait mention ou même allusion au fait que cela concerne les possesseurs d'Iphone V1. Pire, elles ne pouvaient pas le supposer car j'ai un forfait Itineris OLA qui n'a aucun rapport avec Iphone et qui prouve que je ne peux pas en avoir déjà un....
> 
> Je compte bien moi aussi bénéficier de ce qu'on m'a promis. Ils disent que les conversations sont enregistrées, ça tombe bien, je me souviens de l'heure exacte à laquelle j'ai appelé et je souhaiterai volontiers ré-écouter ces bandes avec eux ou sinon dans la salle d'audience d'un tribunal s'ils préfèrent en arriver là...
> 
> Cela dit, même à 100 de + j'étais tellement content qu'il leur en reste encore un pour moi que je l'aurais pris de toute manière, et surtout je ne m'attendais pas à ce bon de 100 donc ça n'est pas si grave. C'est plutôt une question de principe et de malhonnêteté de leur part, dans le cas où ils m'auraient incité à franchir le pas avec cet argument.



Tout à fait d'accord, je compte faire comme toi ! On va pas se laisser faire ! Coup de fil lundi, et s'ils ne lâchent pas, ça sera un courrier !


----------



## cameleone (20 Juillet 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> 2 conseillères m'ont moi aussi soutenu que j'aurais ce bon de 100  qu'il suffirait de renvoyer pour être remboursé et elles n'ont pas une seule fois fait mention ou même allusion au fait que cela concerne les possesseurs d'Iphone V1.



Même si tu avais le bon de remboursement de 100 , et que tu le renvoyais, tu n'aurais rien puisque c'est spécifié dessus qu'il faut le renvoyer avec un certain nombre de pièces justificatives, *dont la facture de l'iPhone V1 acheté avant le 12 juin 2008*.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (20 Juillet 2008)

eex a dit:


> Ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est vraiment ainsi. Certaines agences ont fait quelque chose qu'elles n'auraient pas du faire (seul le SC peut faire baisser le tarif en augmentant le nb de points), mais le programme changer de mobile fonctionne bien sur un système à seuils.
> 
> Il y a un seuil à 1200 points, et un à 2400 points selon le type de forfait que tu as, avec un tarif différent pour chaque seuil.
> Quand tu as un forfait bloqué, le seuil 1200 s'applique, en forfait normal c'est le seuil 2400.
> ...



Je ne comprends pas, tu évoques un système de seuils, mais si l'on consulte le programme changer de mobile sur le site internet Orange, on voit bien le prix diminuer en fonction des points, sans effet de seuil. 

Sinon, étant précisé que j'ai un forfait bloqué, si j'applique ta théorie, j'ai donc bien payé le prix normal? (375 Euros avec 2100 points, moins soit disant 100 Euros remboursés). D'après toi avec 2400 points et un forfait bloqué j'aurai payé 249 Euros seulement? Je ne comprends plus rien moi...
Je regrette peut être juste de ne pas avoir demandé le service résiliation qui m'aurait peut être donné des points supplémentaires.


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

en fait, tu n'as pas payé cherw&#8230; j'ai simulé avec un forfait bloqué hier et 2800points&#8230; c'était plus cher&#8230; tes interlocutrices se sont plantés sur le tarif à appliquer&#8230; petit veinard dirais-je presque&#8230;

(le tarif de base en forfait bloqué plus de 2400 points c'est 500&#8364;&#8230; )


----------



## Grahamcoxon (20 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en fait, tu n'as pas payé cherw j'ai simulé avec un forfait bloqué hier et 2800points c'était plus cher tes interlocutrices se sont plantés sur le tarif à appliquer petit veinard dirais-je presque
> 
> (le tarif de base en forfait bloqué plus de 2400 points c'est 500 )



C'est fou j'ai l'impression qu'il y a autant de tarifs différents que de vendeurs ! (je précise quand même que j'avais pris le modèle 8 Go !)


----------



## alèm (20 Juillet 2008)

ah pardon, c'est donc 400&#8364; !


----------



## Trancescape (20 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Même si tu avais le bon de remboursement de 100 , et que tu le renvoyais, tu n'aurais rien puisque c'est spécifié dessus qu'il faut le renvoyer avec un certain nombre de pièces justificatives, *dont la facture de l'iPhone V1 acheté avant le 12 juin 2008*.



On est d'accord et c'est bien là le problème...On m'a dit que je n'aurai qu'à renvoyer ce bon pour être remboursé, or c'est faux, il faut en + avoir la facture d'un V1, chose qui ne m'a jamais été précisée. 

Je pense que je vais me battre jusqu'à un certain stade, celui où perdre d'avantage de temps m'énervera + que de ne pas récupérer 100


----------



## antoine2405 (21 Juillet 2008)

bonjour tout le monde

J'ai commandé jeudi dernier un nouveau iphone avec un nouveau forfait (nouvelle ligne en gros)
Le service client m'a dit que j'aller l'avoir dans les 5 jour.

Bref je telephone au SC lundi matin pour avoir des news, et il me dise qu'il faut 7 jour pour une ouverture de nouvelle ligne ainsi que l'envoi de la commande.

Ont ils juste ou non ?

Parce que c'est de l'information mensongére s'ils me disent 5 jour putin je ne peut plus attendre moi.

Il y 'en a t il dans les meme conditions que moi 

Antoine


----------



## Trancescape (21 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de recevoir un SMS comme quoi le téléphone que j'ai pris en renouvellement de mobile (l'iPhone 3G bien sûr  )  vient de quitter les entrepôts d'Orange.

Ceux qui ont fait comme ceci et qui ont reçu ledit SMS, j'ai un espoir de le recevoir demain ? 

C'est que j'ai hâte de pouvoir m'énerver avec ce bon de 100 dont je ne pourrais pas profiter vous comprenez


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2008)

C'est très bien cette pénurie, ça évite la tentation ... Je vais attendre le 32 Go finalement  Ou la 4G ...


----------



## joeyrcl (21 Juillet 2008)

antoine2405 a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde
> 
> J'ai commandé jeudi dernier un nouveau iphone avec un nouveau forfait (nouvelle ligne en gros)
> Le service client m'a dit que j'aller l'avoir dans les 5 jour.
> ...





Bonjour,

Je suis exactement dans le meme cas que toi.

J'ai commandé l'iphone Jeudi au service client avec un nouveau forfait. J'ai tel le service client le vendredi pour avoir un de colis. reponse "On peux pas, on a pas accés à votre compte vu que vous etes nouveaux et il faut 5 jours pour ouvrir un compte".

Je me dit bon OK je vais attendre lundi.

Je tel ce soir au SC, le gars a essayé de se renseigner. Et il m'a dit demain normalement vous devez le recevoir. Impossible d'avoir un numero de colis par contre. 

Donc pas de panique ca devrai arrivé


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

iPhone 16Go blanc commandé aujourd'hui en ouverture de ligne&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Juillet 2008)

à la fnouc?


----------



## yvos (21 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> iPhone 16Go blanc commandé aujourd'hui en ouverture de ligne



copaing


----------



## fmr (21 Juillet 2008)

L'IPHONE M'A TUER


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> copaing



ti t'es d'mes gins !  
_
allez on y croit, je l'aurais ptête pour l'AEC, on se doit mutuellement une Leffe je crois mon yvos ! _


----------



## puffade (21 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> iPhone 16Go blanc commandé aujourd'hui en ouverture de ligne


Commander comment ? sur le site orange...rupture de stock...j'en peux plus.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

et en magasin ? non, c'est une idée comme ça&#8230;


----------



## puffade (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et en magasin ? non, c'est une idée comme ça


moi je m'en suis réservé un aussi dans une boutique orange mais bon ya des gens devant moi dans la liste et encore une fois tout dépend des stocks sur la prochaine livraison.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

ah non, moi suis le premier&#8230; je l'ai commandé à la fnuck&#8230; mais dans un autre magasin dans une ville où je vais taffer personnellement et auprès d'un pote&#8230; c'est bien, l'ouverture de la ligne lui filera personnellement 5&#8364; (bruts ! faut pas déconner) de prime et c'est pas mon magasin qui touchera la rétribution sur l'abonnement&#8230;

bravo marc, beau management&#8230;

par contre, à priori réappro tardif vraiment tardif&#8230;


----------



## puffade (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> par contre, à priori réappro tardif vraiment tardif



ça veut dire quoi en clair ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2008)

qu'il doit etre patient, vraiment patient...


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juillet 2008)

j'étais intervenu un moment sur les forfaits origami star: j'ai un 3h+illimité soir et we+ connection datas "illimités+mail 10mo.
je l'utilise depuis jeudi dernier et je peux vous dire que les 10mo ne concernent que les mails envoyés.autrement dit la relève de mails via Mail.app est comprise dans le forfait datas.
au moins il n'y a plus de confusion possible.
j'ajoute aussi que sur le détail de ma conso, il est indiqué que j'ai un forfait 1h pour le wifi sur les bornes orange.


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2008)

j'arrive pas à avoir le suivi conso alors que ma ligne est active depuis jeudi dernier, c'est normal? 
Quand j'appelle le #123#, ça ne fonctionne pas... ""Erreur d'execution de la requete, Erreur inconnue"


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> j'arrive pas à avoir le suivi conso alors que ma ligne est active depuis jeudi dernier, c'est normal?
> Quand j'appelle le #123#, ça ne fonctionne pas... ""Erreur d'execution de la requete, Erreur inconnue"


Oui chez moi c' est pareil il faut attendre...
Mais mon ami , fais le #123*2*2# et ça marche  .


----------



## Grahamcoxon (22 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> j'étais intervenu un moment sur les forfaits origami star: j'ai un 3h+illimité soir et we+ connection datas "illimités+mail 10mo.
> je l'utilise depuis jeudi dernier et je peux vous dire que les 10mo ne concernent que les mails envoyés.autrement dit la relève de mails via Mail.app est comprise dans le forfait datas.
> au moins il n'y a plus de confusion possible.



C'est sûr ça? Normalement la limite vaut en émission + réception d'après ce que j'avais entendu !


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui chez moi c' est pareil il faut attendre...
> Mais mon ami , fais le #123*2*2# et ça marche  .



Merci beaucoup


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juillet 2008)

j'en ai pas l'impression car depui jeudi j'avais relevé plusieurs fois mon courrier avec des pièces jointes de plusieurs centaines de ko et riuen décompté sur mon forfait 10 mo.
aujourd'hui mail avec photo envoyé pour un essai, on va voir si ça décompte.


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> j'en ai pas l'impression car depui jeudi j'avais relevé plusieurs fois mon courrier avec des pièces jointes de plusieurs centaines de ko et riuen décompté sur mon forfait 10 mo.
> aujourd'hui mail avec photo envoyé pour un essai, on va voir si ça décompte.


Bah ça dépend , si tu es en gmail et que tu as configuré ton compte en IMAP c' est bon au sinon ça va être décompté...


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juillet 2008)

j'ai rien modifié sur mon compte gmail...


----------



## Sayonara (22 Juillet 2008)

Je reposte mon message ici, ça semble être le bon endroit 

J'ai l'iPhone depuis le 18 juillet, je l'ai acheté sur mon lieu de vacances à Pont l'Abbé dans le finistère, une agence Orange, il y avait personne dans la boutique, et un placard plein d'iPhone 3G 8Go ou 16 Go... trop facile 

Bref, j'ai acheté le mobile sans forfait data ou internet... par mégarde, j'ai relevé deux fois mes mails par le edge, et là boum.... 77 euros de facturés.... après avoir dealé avec le service client de Orange, ils ont bien voulu annuler cette facturation ouf.... mais en m'engageant à prendre une option data à 9 euros par mois ( avec réduc de 50% pendant 6 mois  ) en m'affirmant que (et c'est là que j'ai besoin de vos avis) MEME en me connectant en wi-fi à mon PROPRE RESEAU INTERNET de chez moi, avec ma borne wi-fi, mon abonnement internet (en l'occurrence télé2), etc... si je n'avais pas cette option data, je devrais payer quelque chose à Orange, au prorata des méga downloadés.... HALLUCINANT !! information délivrée par le service client ET par l'assistance technique par la suite. 
Donc pas content d'être obligé de payer une option à Orange, pour acceder à mon propre réseau wifi. D'ailleurs ça me semble complètement malhonnète, et j'ai du mal à croire à la veracité de cette info...des avis là-dessus les amis ??

Merci

Et donc effectivement, lorsque le wifi est pas dispo, le téléphone se met direct en edge pour chopper les infos demandées....


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juillet 2008)

en te connectant en wifi tu n'utilises pas les services d'orange donc ils ne te facturont rien du tout.
c'est clair, tu passes par ton FAI donc vu que j'imagine que t'as une connexion adsl, le wifi est illimité chez toi.
qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre.


----------



## Trancescape (22 Juillet 2008)

A mon avis la personne que tu as eu s'est trompée, car le wifi fonctionne même sans carte SIM donc je ne vois pas en quoi Orange intervient lorsque tu es sur ton propre Access Point. Pour moi, la conseillère s'est mélangée les pinceaux avec l'accès wifi Orange que tu trouves dans les aéroports et divers endroits en France.

Reste que à -50% pendant 4 mois, j'ai souscrit l'option Internet Illimité pour être peinard et on verra bien au bout de 4 mois. Inutile de se torture l'esprit pour 4.5 &#8364; 

Iphone: heure H - 4


----------



## Sayonara (22 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> en te connectant en wifi tu n'utilises pas les services d'orange donc ils ne te facturont rien du tout.
> c'est clair, tu passes par ton FAI donc vu que j'imagine que t'as une connexion adsl, le wifi est illimité chez toi.
> qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre.



Ta réponse semble être le bon sens même !! pour moi la connexion en wifi par mon propre réseau internet, dans ma maison, avec en plus un opérateur autre que orange, ne pouvait pas rentrer dans le cadre d'une option payante....   mais c'est quand même flippant de se l'entendre répéter par plusieurs services de relation clients...   
Avec toujours la même réaction en arrière pensée de la personne au bout du fil : "mais espèce de débile,  tu as un iPhone et tu prends pas un option internet ou un forfait iPhone !! gros naze !! "...  alors que personnellement j'en ai rien à foutre de me connecter sur les spots Orange ou pouvoir relever mes mails à chaque seconde grace au edge ou 3G....   alors que j'ai le wifi GRATUIT chez moi, au boulot, dans tous les parcs et jardins, dans les macdo, et mille autres endroits....  Fuck Orange et ses forfaits d'escrocs..  franchement, 9 euros pour l'option internet max, pour 10 malheureux méga de download de mails par moi et 1 heure de surf  !!  c'est honteux une looze pareille.

vos avis sont les bienvenus !

C.


----------



## knight2000 (22 Juillet 2008)

j'ai eu droit à la même discussion avec un vendeur orange "pas de connexion au wifi si vous ne prenez pas le forfait iPhone".

Ayant discuté avec un ami sur la question, il pourrait peut être s'agir d'un refus de connexion aux spots wifi orange, mais en aucun cas le refus à une connexion privée


----------



## puffade (22 Juillet 2008)

Je suis allé aujourd'hui dans deux magasins orange et un darty. Bilan...toujours rien. Beaucoup de mystères, aucune information. Ils se foutent quand même bien de notre gueule quand même. Ha ouis j'oubliais. le Darty en question (grand littoral à Marseille) n'en a même pas eu lors de la première fournée.
Enfin, pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de pouvoir passer commande sur la boutique orange pour un 16giga (la rupture de stock avait disparu quelques min) et bien en fait ce n'est pas une chance mais plutôt une malchance car il semble que la date de livraison soit totalement inconnue. Gardons espoir tout de même...


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2008)

Sayonara a dit:


> Ta réponse semble être le bon sens même !! pour moi la connexion en wifi par mon propre réseau internet, dans ma maison, avec en plus un opérateur autre que orange, ne pouvait pas rentrer dans le cadre d'une option payante....   mais c'est quand même flippant de se l'entendre répéter par plusieurs services de relation clients...
> Avec toujours la même réaction en arrière pensée de la personne au bout du fil : "mais espèce de débile,  tu as un iPhone et tu prends pas un option internet ou un forfait iPhone !! gros naze !! "...  alors que personnellement j'en ai rien à foutre de me connecter sur les spots Orange ou pouvoir relever mes mails à chaque seconde grace au edge ou 3G....   alors que j'ai le wifi GRATUIT chez moi, au boulot, dans tous les parcs et jardins, dans les macdo, et mille autres endroits....  Fuck Orange et ses forfaits d'escrocs..  franchement, 9 euros pour l'option internet max, pour 10 malheureux méga de download de mails par moi et 1 heure de surf  !!  c'est honteux une looze pareille.
> 
> vos avis sont les bienvenus !
> ...




Tu soulèves deux problèmes:
- l'incurie des conseillers Orange qui soit ne savent pas ce qu'ils racontent soit mentent pour placer des forfaits avec data.
- les pratiques plus générales des opérateurs dont le bizness n'est pas de vendre des téléphones mais des abonnements, ce qui explique (mais n'excuse bien sûr pas) quelques dérives et des prix pas toujours sociaux  .

Maintenant, on tombe parfois sur des personnes compétentes qui connaissent bien leur sujet. On peut aussi considérer une chose: l'offre Orange pour iphone n'est pas simple à comprendre dans l'absolu, les subtilités autour des data, du wifi, etc, c'est pas spécialement simple non plus, alors du coup, certains conseillers doivent être naturellement largués (ils ne vendent pas non plus que des iphones), surtout face à des meutes de crève-la-faim-d'acheteurs d'iphone en détresse


----------



## Grahamcoxon (22 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah ça dépend , si tu es en gmail et que tu as configuré ton compte en IMAP c' est bon au sinon ça va être décompté...



Hum, donc en configurant Gmail d'une certaine façon, c'est compris dans l'option? Peux tu nous expliquer comment effectuer cette configuration?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Hum, donc en configurant Gmail d'une certaine façon, c'est compris dans l'option? Peux tu nous expliquer comment effectuer cette configuration?


Bah tu vas sur ton compte Gmail sur ton navigateur internet puis l' onglet "paramètres" ensuite sur l' onglet "Transfert et POP/IMAP" puis tu coches "activer IMAP" moi j' ai vu ça sur le forum iPhone après j' ai pas essayé pour mon compte puisque j' ai un forfait iPhone 2h+2h.
Je pense qu' il faut aussi désactivé le POP dans l' onglet "Transfert et POP/IMAP".

Il y a aussi une autre manipe lien: http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=20135


----------



## romain31000 (22 Juillet 2008)

quel est intérêt de la manip vu que t'as un forfait iphone avec les mails en illimités?


----------



## F118I4 (22 Juillet 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> quel est intérêt de la manip vu que t'as un forfait iphone avec les mails en illimités?


LOL je me suis juste renseigné sur la manipe c' est tout parce que j' hésitais entre l' origami Star et le forfait iPhone.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Juillet 2008)

Juste un break pour vous signaler que je recevrais mon iPhone dès que BeMac Mulhouse les aura reçu...
Pour info, c'est un iPhone 8Go noir (je le précise, je sais bien...qu'il n'est qu'en noir) que j'ai réservé.
Le Store a eu 11 réservations...dont 9 en 16Go et sur ces 9, 6 sont blancs. Je pense que les gens ne sont pas bien au courant de la permission de vente accordée aux Stores...

J'aurais (en plus de cette joie), une question à vous poser:
je suis sous SFR, et ayant l'intention de, finalement, passer par la méthode "légale" qui se fout de nous, c'est à dire payer les 100&#8364; de déblocage, j'aurais eu envie de savoir comment la synchronisation iTunes+iPhone s'opère...

Dans mon esprit, je vois bien un iPhone sous Orange passer avec iTunes, mais avec un autre opérateur, celà peut-il poser des problèmes ??

Peut-être ceux qui ont Bouygues Tel pourront me renseigner !! 

Merci !


----------



## Trancescape (22 Juillet 2008)

Hello à tous,comme promis un petit post écrit depuis mon iPhone 3G dont je suis pour le moment très content, c'est un vrai bijou 

Je confirme par contre que le bon de 100 n'est que pour les gens ayant un V1 contrairement à ce qu'on m'a dit au 700....

Aller je vous laisse je sens déjà que je vais pas dormir des masses cette nuit


----------



## Grahamcoxon (22 Juillet 2008)

Par rapport à ces 100 euros de remboursement qui m'avaient été promis (ainsi qu'à d'autres) alors que je n'avais pas l'iPhone 1, j'ai appelé le service clients hier. Apparemment la conseillère m'a expliqué que l'erreur sur le tarif avait été faite par pas mal de conseillers le jour du lancement.

Elle a transmis ma demande au service réclamation qui doit me rappeler pour "en discuter". Je lui ai répondu qu'il n'y avait pas vraiment matière à discussion et qu'on devait me vendre le téléphone au prix annoncé ! On verra bien, je vous tiens au courant pour la suite des opérations !


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible d'acheter l'iPhone sans abonnement et désimlocké en Suisse... Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en est... Merci !

'+


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est exact ! 

Vois plutôt par toi-même !!

A savoir que le "forfait" Swiscom est le dernier, pour ce cas-ci.

C'est là...


----------



## rbert86 (23 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous !

Comme Grahamcoxon, j'ai appelé le service clients Orange pour ces fameux 100 euros de remboursement et j'attends tjs que le service réclamation me rappelle... (En effet, le conseiller m'a garanti que ce bon était valable même si l'on ne possédait pas l'iPhone V1.)

Je vous tiendrai donc au courant.

Sinon, j'ai reçu mon iPhone 8 Go le 19/07 et c'est vraiment un petit bioux. 

À plus !


----------



## draekjin (23 Juillet 2008)

j'ai une petite question. 

actuellement j'ai un forfait bloqué M6 mobile by orange, à 30 euros par mois. Si je décide de prendre l'iPhone, comment sa se passe ? Je pourrais l'avoir au pris préférentiel de 199euros ou je vais le payer plein pot (sachant que sa fait 5 moi que j'ai le forfait bloqué....) 

Car si je veux vraiment pas le payer plein pot, il faudrait que je ferme ma ligne actuelle, pour en ouvrir une avec l'abonnement iPhone et donc ..... un nouveau numéro de portable .... :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2008)

Le Gognol a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'il est impossible d'acheter l'iPhone sans abonnement et désimlocké en Suisse... Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en est... Merci !



Ça peut t'intéresser: Swisscom réduit les conditions d'achat d'un iPhone en Suisse.



			
				scal.ch a dit:
			
		

> Avec les prix intéressants de liPhone avec Natel easy liberty (prépaiement), nombreux sont les étrangers qui sont venus acheter leur iPhone en Suisse. Certains étaient même dans les premiers à faire la queue à laube du 11 juillet (voir la vidéo de LeBen ci-dessous).
> 
> Ben comme nous lapprend un site spécialisé allemand, cest terminé, Swisscom ne livre plus aux étrangers nhabitant pas dans notre pays. Pour en acheter un, il faut résider en Suisse.


----------



## oohTONY (25 Juillet 2008)

J'ai fait une revue Photo de la version Blanche si vous voulez 





http://rob-1.fr/2008/07/iphone-3g-2/
Bonne nuit


----------



## Trancescape (25 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Par rapport à ces 100 euros de remboursement qui m'avaient été promis (ainsi qu'à d'autres) alors que je n'avais pas l'iPhone 1, j'ai appelé le service clients hier. Apparemment la conseillère m'a expliqué que l'erreur sur le tarif avait été faite par pas mal de conseillers le jour du lancement.
> 
> Elle a transmis ma demande au service réclamation qui doit me rappeler pour "en discuter". Je lui ai répondu qu'il n'y avait pas vraiment matière à discussion et qu'on devait me vendre le téléphone au prix annoncé ! On verra bien, je vous tiens au courant pour la suite des opérations !


 
Hello,

Des nouvelles là dessus ?

De mon côté, j'ai appelé le 700 et malgré une belle attente ils n'ont pas pu me passer quelqu'un au service des réclamations. L'interlocuteur m'a dit qu'il leur faisait un email et que je serai recontacté sous 1 semaine. :mouais:
Je vais bien sûr rappeler car je sais que si j'attends cet hypothétique email je n'aurais jamais mes 100&#8364;...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (25 Juillet 2008)

Non, toujours pas de nouvelles, et je vais donc faire un zoli courrier ce week end je pense.


----------



## ederntal (25 Juillet 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Non, toujours pas de nouvelles, et je vais donc faire un zoli courrier ce week end je pense.



Le mien arrive demain matin de chez orange, si jamais le livreur arrive à passer le digicode: stress!


----------



## puffade (25 Juillet 2008)

ederntal a dit:


> Le mien arrive demain matin de chez orange, si jamais le livreur arrive à passer le digicode: stress!


 

et tu l'avais commandé quand ? C'est un 8 ou un 16 ?


----------



## gvibrac (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

y'a un mec sur ebay qui propose une solution LEGALE (c'est lui qui le dit) pour avoir un iphone 3G neuf acheté chez orange à 365 Euros. Je ne veux pas lui faire de la pub, mais plutôt essayer de trouver l'astuce... car ça sent l'arnaque et j'ai pas envie de jouer le pigeon.
Je réfléchis, mais même avec la nouvelle loi chatel sur le droit à la résiliation anticipée, je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.
quelqu'un à une idée... ou c'est une grosse arnaque ?

Merci

Geff


----------



## puffade (26 Juillet 2008)

gvibrac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> y'a un mec sur ebay qui propose une solution LEGALE (c'est lui qui le dit) pour avoir un iphone 3G neuf acheté chez orange à 365 Euros. Je ne veux pas lui faire de la pub, mais plutôt essayer de trouver l'astuce... car ça sent l'arnaque et j'ai pas envie de jouer le pigeon.
> Je réfléchis, mais même avec la nouvelle loi chatel sur le droit à la résiliation anticipée, je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.
> ...



Moi je ne jouerai pas à ta place...


----------



## cameleone (26 Juillet 2008)

gvibrac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> y'a un mec sur ebay qui propose une solution LEGALE (c'est lui qui le dit) pour avoir un iphone 3G neuf acheté chez orange à 365 Euros. Je ne veux pas lui faire de la pub, mais plutôt essayer de trouver l'astuce... car ça sent l'arnaque et j'ai pas envie de jouer le pigeon.
> Je réfléchis, mais même avec la nouvelle loi chatel sur le droit à la résiliation anticipée, je ne vois pas comment c'est possible.
> ...



Je ne suis pas allé chercher l'annonce sur ebay. Mais pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible ? Suppose que la personne soit propriétaire d'un iPhone V1 (ainsi que titulaire d'un forfait qui va avec), et qu'elle ait donc acquis un iPhone 3G à prix réduit (149  pour un 16 Go). Elle se contente de son "ancien" V1 et met en vente le 3G, avec un bénéfice de 216 ... Non ?


----------



## gvibrac (26 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Je ne suis pas allé chercher l'annonce sur ebay. Mais pourquoi ne serait-ce pas possible ? Suppose que la personne soit propriétaire d'un iPhone V1 (ainsi que titulaire d'un forfait qui va avec), et qu'elle ait donc acquis un iPhone 3G à prix réduit (149  pour un 16 Go). Elle se contente de son "ancien" V1 et met en vente le 3G, avec un bénéfice de 216 ... Non ?



Oui mais le mec présente ça comme 365 Euros, même si tu n'as pas de V1, et à la fin, tu as un V2... 
Enfin n'en parlons plus... ça sent l'arnaque et ça me fait marré (ou pas) les gars qui sont à eux tout seul plus malin que tous les staff marqueting/commercial de orange réunis...


----------



## cameleone (26 Juillet 2008)

gvibrac a dit:


> Oui mais le mec présente ça comme 365 Euros, même si tu n'as pas de V1, et à la fin, tu as un V2...
> Enfin n'en parlons plus... ça sent l'arnaque et ça me fait marré (ou pas) les gars qui sont à eux tout seul plus malin que tous les staff marqueting/commercial de orange réunis...



Oui, tu as un V2, et lui garde le V1... et les sous !
Je ne dis pas que ce n'est forcément pas une arnaque, je dis que l'annonce peut être sérieuse...


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juillet 2008)

Moi je commpte me prendre un 16GO blanc avec forfait iphone, forfait que je resillirais lors de mon probable futur départ pour l'étranger 

Le desimlocage maison est il aisé ?


----------



## macinside (26 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moi je commpte me prendre un 16GO blanc avec forfait iphone, forfait que je resillirais lors de mon probable futur départ pour l'étranger
> 
> Le desimlocage maison est il aisé ?



l'officiel oui, le non officiel pas pour le moment


----------



## greggorynque (26 Juillet 2008)

dac, je vais attendre un peu de toute facon, car vu les stocks, j'aurais du mal a en trouver un


----------



## chandy (26 Juillet 2008)

Bon alors moi je viens de me pencher sur la question de forfaits !

Est-ce que je peux prendre un forfait de base genre 1H (à 18e il me semble) + option internet illimité à 9e et profiter donc de la majorité des fonctionnalités de l'iPhone ?

Parce qu'en fais mon téléphone il sert rarement à téléphone, c'est plutôt quelques sms de temps en temps et des appels assez courts à l'occasion !


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juillet 2008)

Moi pareil !! et j'ai actuellement un forfait bloqué tout compris ( mais pas d'SMS ) pour 15&#8364; !! (45 min)
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas envie de payer cher un forfait téléphone mais qui ont besoin d'internet en 3G, ce serait bien un forfait avec peu de minutes.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2008)

A quoi prendre l'option 9*&#8364; sachant que la releve des mails est payante .


----------



## CERDAN (27 Juillet 2008)

elle est pas payante à condition de ne pas dépasser les 500 mo, non ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Juillet 2008)

Le mec de chez Orange m'a dit que ca coûtait 10 centimes a chaque mail !


----------



## Kyzzok (27 Juillet 2008)

Et on est as obliger d'utiliser l'app mail, il suffit d'aller sur son webmail et sa marche d'après ce que j'ai compris.

Moi aussi je suis dans votre cas, 1h me suffit largement mais j'ai besoin d'avoir internet sur mon futur iPhone, donc j'aimerais une confirmation sur le fait que l'option internet max à 9/mois permet de tout faire "sauf" relever ses mails.

Merci.


----------



## chandy (27 Juillet 2008)

D'après ce que j'ai compris, l'internet max c'est illimité pour le surf, et il y a 10mo / mois de mail compris dans le forfait, donc ça doit être poru l'utilisation de l'appli mail. Mais on peut toujours passer par le webmail donc pas un énorme problème


----------



## Madkarl (27 Juillet 2008)

Hello tout le monde

Question aux fins connaisseurs et actueurs du métier :

Je me demande si le forfait origami star (2h) couvre bien toute l'utilisation de mon iphone 3g (à savoir Youtube, safari, iapps etc).
Le forfait propose bien de l'internet illimité, mais je me demande si cela comprends par exemple le widget Youtube...

Si c'est bien le cas (à savoir oui, il le couvre), quelle options en plus apporte un forfait iphone ?

Merci à vous

Karlito


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2008)

le voice mail et les emails illimités...


----------



## vassily (28 Juillet 2008)

Madkarl a dit:


> Hello tout le monde
> 
> Question aux fins connaisseurs et actueurs du métier :
> 
> ...



j'avais fait un post qui recapitulait tout ca, mais il a été supprimé par exces de zelle on va dire.

je le refais...


----------



## phildoc (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis possesseur d'un Iphone, première version.
Je pars aux USA ces prochains jours, lorsque j'ai appelé orange pour savoir si mon forfait était OK à l'étranger, il m'ont mis en garde contre l'utilisation de l'Iphone en international. Il y aurait des mises à jour régulières et automatiques qui se feraient via internet.
Je n'ai jamais entendu cela auparavant, ni lu quoique ce soit à ce sujet. Ces MAJ seraient hors forfait, donc coûteraient une fortune (suivant la longueur du séjour, bien sûr)
Bref, savez vous si de telles MAJ sont une réalité ou bien une tentative sournoise d'orange de critiquer le "Jésus"?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

NB: les MAJ sont faites régulièrement par le biais de Itunes sur mon ordi.


----------



## Trancescape (28 Juillet 2008)

A mon avis les gens d'Orange sont une fois de plus dans le brouillard. Si tu déscatives le réglage " données à l'étranger " qui est justement implémenté dans le but précis de ne pas avoir des frais de roaming incontrôlés, tu n'auras pas de soucis à te faire.

Reste que si tu réponds à des appels aux USA, tu paieras duroaming, ce réglage ne concerne que les datas.

Je l'ai d'ailleurs testé récemment, je suis d'habitude en mode manuel mais j'avais choisi de passer sur un réseau étranger et j'ai tenté de lancer safari ou appstore eh bien il y a eu un message me disant que je ne pouvais pas faire de la data ou alors qu'il fallait que j'aille changer mon réglage dans les options. Cela fonctionne donc, on peut avoir confiance dans cette option.

Naturellement tu pourras relever tes emails et aller sur le web dès que tu trouveras un wifi, tout en laissant ton réglage qui évite les coûts gigantesques de roaming.

Pour finir, tu as aussi 3 options chez Orange pour des données à l'international. C'est plutôt cher mais moins que le raoming potentiel et ça te permettra d'avoir tes mails même si tu ne trouves pas de wifi pendant plusieurs jours.


----------



## Madkarl (28 Juillet 2008)

vassily a dit:


> j'avais fait un post qui recapitulait tout ca, mais il a été supprimé par exces de zelle on va dire.
> 
> je le refais...



Ok, je te remercie.
La question est toujours d'actualité pour moi...


----------



## phildoc (28 Juillet 2008)

merci pour la réponse, je viens de vérifier sur mon iphone, tout est en place.
Au plaisir


----------



## kied (29 Juillet 2008)

j'ai une question, je viens d'arriver chez orange, j'ai un forfait sans engagement j'ai migré de chez ten mobile au debut du mois...quand j'ai du migrer on m'a pas fait l'offre de l'iphone comme ils font maintenant (sinon je l'aurais bien prise) mais maintenant orange veut que je prenne un nouveau abonement avec un autre numero ou sinon je dois payer mon telephone 600 euro :S

je trouve ça abusé je viens d'arriver j'ai pas d'engagement je veux bien un forfait et ils veulent me faire payer super cher ou bien que je coupe mon ancien numero pour prendre un nouveau...c'est normal ça?

je voulais un forfait origami star avec 1+1 heure de communication car je n'utilse pas les 2+2 heures de communication du forfait d'iphone

c'est dommage qu'il n'y a pas de forfait iphone de 1 heure + 1 heure...


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Juillet 2008)

J'ai l'impression d'avoir un petit soucis, je m'explique : 

J'ai pris un iphone avec  un forfait iphone 2h+2h le 17 juillet avec portabilité du numéro le 24 juillet (je viens de chez Bouygues).
Je n'ai pas acces au #123# 
Je peux faire le #123*2*2# mais ce n'est pas complet...

C'est normal? je dois m'inquieter? je devrais appeler le service client à votre avis?


----------



## puffade (29 Juillet 2008)

Ma femme est tellement séduite par mon iphone qu'elle aimerait en avoir un. Elle est chez Bouygues et n'a rien contre le fait d'aller chez orange mais cre qui lui pose porblème c'est que sur Bouygues elle a les appels illimités sur les fixes. Quel type de forfait ou option orange lui conseilleriez vous pour retrouver des avantages comparables ? merci


----------



## yvos (29 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas appeler le service commercial?
Sinon, Origami First 4h -> appels illimités vers tous les fixes le soir


----------



## Madkarl (29 Juillet 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression d'avoir un petit soucis, je m'explique :
> 
> J'ai pris un iphone avec  un forfait iphone 2h+2h le 17 juillet avec portabilité du numéro le 24 juillet (je viens de chez Bouygues).
> Je n'ai pas acces au #123#
> ...



Avec mon forfait Origami 2+2, je n'ai pas accès au #123# non plus...
Et je me pose toujours la question de l'adaptabilité de mon forfait sur l'iphone (voir plus haut  )


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Juste un break pour vous signaler que je recevrais mon iPhone dès que BeMac Mulhouse les aura reçu...
> Pour info, c'est un iPhone 8Go noir (je le précise, je sais bien...qu'il n'est qu'en noir) que j'ai réservé.
> Le Store a eu 11 réservations...dont 9 en 16Go et sur ces 9, 6 sont blancs. Je pense que les gens ne sont pas bien au courant de la permission de vente accordée aux Stores...
> 
> ...



J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi : 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-07-31/#16833
Tu n'aura pas ton iphone avant le 21 Aout


----------



## F118I4 (31 Juillet 2008)

J' ai un forfait iPhone 2h+2h et j' ai le #123# qui ne fonctionne toujours pas donc j' re-appelais le service technique qui pouvait pas faire grand chose à part me dire que sous 48h le problème serait réglé.
C' est déjà la 2ième fois qu' il me dise que sous 48h le problème serait réglé donc là j' attend jusqu' a demain et je vous re-dis...


----------



## Grahamcoxon (31 Juillet 2008)

Pour ceux que ça intéressent, et suite au problème des 100 euros remboursés annoncés (voir messages précédents), voici le courrier que j'ai envoyé à Orange:

Monsieur le Directeur,

J'ai passé  le 17 juillet dernier un appel à votre service client (700) en vue de me renseigner sur le prix de l'iPhone 3G 8Go dans le cadre du programme changer de mobile, étant précisé que je disposais d'environ 2150 points. Mon interlocutrice m'a annoncé un tarif de 375 Euros, moins 100 Euros remboursés en renvoyant un formulaire qui serait livré avec le téléphone, soit un prix effectif de 275 Euros.
Trouvant étrange cette offre de remboursement, a priori réservée aux possesseurs du premier iPhone d'après ce que j'avais pu lire sur Internet, j'ai donc passé un peu plus tard dans la journée un 2ème appel. Une autre conseillère m'a confirmé ce tarif, insistant bien sur le fait que l'offre de remboursement de 100 Euros n'était pas réservée aux propriétaires du 1er iPhone. J'ai donc passé commande.

Le téléphone est arrivé le 19 juillet à mon domicile, et le seul formulaire contenu dans la boite me demandait de renvoyer la facture d'achat de mon premier iPhone pour bénéficier du remboursement de 100 Euros !
J'ai passé un nouvel appel au 700 le 22 juillet pour demander à ce qu'on m'envoie le bon formulaire, et la conseillère, un peu gênée, m'a expliqué que les 100 euros remboursés ne me concernaient en fait pas, et qu'elle transmettait mon problème au service réclamation, qui devait me rappeler. 
Plus d'une semaine après, je n'ai PAS été rappelé !

Ma demande est donc très simple: je veux qu'Orange applique le tarif qui m'a été indiqué par téléphone, tout simplement, et que la somme de 100 Euros me soit remboursée, par tout moyen à votre convenance (chèque, ou virement, auquel cas je me tiens à votre disposition pour vous fournir mes références bancaires). Je trouve inadmissible de ne pas être rappelé comme cela avait été convenu et vous demande donc cette fois de bien vouloir procéder rapidement.

Dans cette attente, je vous prie d'agréer, Monsieur le Directeur, l'expression de mes sentiments distingués.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Août 2008)

Grahamcoxon a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéressent, et suite au problème des 100 euros remboursés annoncés (voir messages précédents), voici le courrier que j'ai envoyé à Orange:



La lettre a le mérite d'être claire.  S'ils ne comprennent chez Orange c'est que c'est vraiment des grosses buses... :rateau:

Il n'y a que le "Monsieur le directeur" qui me gêne. C'est sûr que ce n'est pas lui qui lira cette lettre. Un simple "Madame, Monsieur" eût été préférable. 

Sinon, je n'ai pas non plus accès au #123# donc pour l'heure je consulte mon compte Orange Mobile sur le net.


----------



## Gwen (2 Août 2008)

L'avantage d'avoir marqué Monsieur le Directeur montre qu'il souhaite informer la plus haute instance de l'entreprise de son problème. Donc c'est cohérent, car tout le monde le sait, les directeurs ne lisent pas leurs lettres en premier, elles sont triées avant.


----------



## lord danone (3 Août 2008)

Arf enfin !! Les forfaits nouveaux vont arriver le 21 aout. Allez sur iphon.fr pour en savoir plus.
Perso, je vais craquer pour un forfait origami star 1h+1h avec, nouveauté, 1Go de data et sms illimités 24h/24 (avantage -26 ans ). Enfin un forfait qui nous prend pas pour des c*ns avec les sms hors forfait à 13cts


----------



## CERDAN (3 Août 2008)

Je n'ai pas vu le nouveau Origami STAR à 1h, peut -tu me donner un lien ?


----------



## WebOliver (3 Août 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le nouveaux Origami STAR à 1h, peut -tu me donner un lien ?



Ici? Mais dès le 21 août donc...


----------



## CERDAN (3 Août 2008)

Je vois bien le 2h+2h mais pas de 1h .


----------



## Grahamcoxon (3 Août 2008)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Il n'y a que le "Monsieur le directeur" qui me gêne. C'est sûr que ce n'est pas lui qui lira cette lettre. Un simple "Madame, Monsieur" eût été préférable.



Un courrier est toujours libellé suivant la personne la plus haut placée de l'endroit auquel tu écris. Si tu écris à un notaire, tu écriras "Maître" même si c'est la secrétaire qui ouvre le courrier. De même pour ta trésorerie "Monsieur le Trésorier"...etc. Ce sont les usages reconnus.

Sinon, j'ai eu le SMS classique me disant que le courrier de réclamation avait bien été reçu. Je vous tiendrai au courant des réactions d'Orange, mais compte bien aller jusqu'au bout !


----------



## rayuela (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous

J'aimerais me prendre le nouveau Iphone 3G, mais je suis perdu par la complexité des offres orange ( il faut bien que le marketing justifie son budget!)

J'ai déjà un mobile professionnel avec lequel je me sers pour appeler, donc mon besoin avec l'Iphone n'est que pour internet et mes mails. En gros je n'ai besoin que de l'option Internet Max à 9/mois, pour l'utilisation du net et mes mail via serveur microsoft exchange (mail2web solution gratuite que j'utilise aujourd'hui avec un téléphone ETEN M700 + mobicarte + option Internet max).

J'aimerai avoir votre aide pour trouver le plus petit forfait voix orange sur 12 mois pour le coupler avec l'option Internet Max.

Une piste à valider: un iphone 3G, 8 Go à 149 TTC avec un forfait Iphone 2H à 53.50/mois ( je tiens à un forfait 12 mois) + Changement de forfait au bout de 1 mois (60) + réabonnement à un forfait Click 1H à 18 ( valable 12 mois?) + option Internet Max à 9/mois.
Soit coût du téléphone: 209 
Forfait 1er mois: 53.50
Forfait 11 derniers mois: 18 + 9 = 27

ai-je bon?

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Août 2008)

Tu ferais bien de regarder du côté des forfaits bloqués, Click, je crois, mais les noms changent tout le temps. Je crois que les prix démarrent à 18 euros pour 45 minutes. Tu rajoutes l'option surf à 9 Euros, et tu t'en tires à 27 euros par mois, pas trop mal donc !


----------



## arodrime (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'écris pour témoigner de pratiques illicites, pourtant régulièrement utilisées par les boutiques orange concernant l'iPhone 3G.

En effet, Orange refuse clairement la vente de ses terminaux apple aux clients du V1 (achat en "PCM"), à ceux qui le veulent en mobicarte (nu, sans abonnement) et parallèlement vent aux nouveaux clients (achat en "acquisition").

Ils n'ont du stock que si vous prenez un iPhone avec un abonnement ! Ceci est purement illégal.

De nombreux témoignages de toutes sortes sont sur le net, à commencer par le forum de macgé :

http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/refus-de-vente-diphone-227426.html

http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=19581&p=4

http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php/topic,22273.0.html


 			  	 	 	 	 		  		 		La seule chose que nous puissions faire contre ces agissements est de les dénoncer auprès de la DGCCRF (Direction Générale de la Consommation, de la Concurrence et de la Répression des Fraudes).

Voici le lien direct pour leur écrire concernant ces pratiques de façon à ce que tout un chacun puisse se plaindre facilement et ainsi augmenté l'impact de cette plainte généralisé sur Internet.

Ecrire un E-Mail à la DGCCRF : http://www.minefe.gouv.fr/services/...HP4/formulaire.php?form=dgccrf.htm&ptheme=366

Si vous multipliez les plaintes, vous augmenterai les chances d'une grosse amande pour orange, qui la mérite, et par la même vous améliorerez les conditions de vente de la prochaine version de l'iPhone par orange.

En espérant être entendu,
Merci.
http://www.minefe.gouv.fr/services/...HP4/formulaire.php?form=dgccrf.htm&ptheme=366


----------



## draekjin (5 Août 2008)

Bonjour,


Orange commence sérieusement a me gonfler.... Donc si quelqu'un peut me renseigner sur les éventuelles démarche a faire, sa serait génial.... Voici mon cas :


J'ai souscrit en Janvier 2008 à une offre M6 mobile by orange à 30euros par mois. Evidement je me suis fait avoir car le vendeur m'avait assuré que je pouvais a tout moment prendre un iphone avec l'abonnement qui va avec. ( car je lui avais bien précisé que je prenais cet abonnement M6 mobile juste le temps que la V2 de l'iPhone sorte... donc je voulais être sur de bien pouvoir changer quand il sortira).... Il m'a assuré que c'était possible sans frais.... alors que c'est faux. 

Donc ce que je veux moi c'est passé de mon offre M6 mobile à l'offre iPhone.... Mais bien sur il faut que je paye l'iPhone plein pot, puisque contrairement a ce qu'on m'avait dit, je peux pas faire évoluer mon offre. Soit payé un iPhone à environ 700euros .... Ce que je ne veux pas bien sur.... 

Alors peut être que fermer ma ligne pour en ouvrir une autre avec l'offre iphone me permettra de l'avoir à 199 euros ? Et bien non, car je suis engagé avec mon M6 mobile jusqu'en 2010.... Donc si je veux fermer ma ligne pour en ouvrir une (plus chère) avec l'iPhone, il faut que je paye l'intégralité de mon engagement jusqu'en 2010..... Ben voyon...

Donc la actuellement, Orange refuse clairement que je lui donne plus d'argent.... Je veux passé d'une offre de 30 à 50 euros (+200euros d'achat iPhone) mais ils veulent pas .......... Le mec de l'agence me dit que c'est pas possible car orange sont encore entrain de remboursé le téléphone (tout pourri) que j'ai pris pour mon abonnement à 30 euros... Oui ok je veux bien le croire.... Sauf que le téléphone de merde que j'ai pris sera plus vite remboursé si je leur donne 20 euros de plus par mois..... 

Que faire ? Car la il y a vraiment quelque chose que je ne comprend pas. C'est la première fois que je vois une société qui refuse qu'un client lui donne plus d'argent...


----------



## greggorynque (5 Août 2008)

Apelle orange, la moitié des conseilers boutique sont des billes .....

c'est CERTAIN que tu peux changer de forfait chez orange a tout moment tant que tu te rengage pour au moins autant de temps qu'il t'en reste en contrat !


----------



## draekjin (5 Août 2008)

C'est pas tellement qu'ils veulent pas me filler l'abonnement iPhone..... C'est plutôt qu'ils veulent pas que je profite de l'offre iPhone à 199euros ! Même si je dois leur donner 20 euros de plus par mois ! Si je veux l'iPhone a 199euros il faut que je paye mon engagement M6 mobile jusqu'en 2010 en une fois, que je ferme ma ligne et que j'en ouvre une autre..... Mais là c'est hors de question. Du coup ils se privent d'un ré engagement pour 2 ans avec 20 euros de plus par mois. 

Dans ma situation ils préfèrent que je leur donne moins de fric.... Et que je ne puisse pas avoir accès à l'iPhone à 199euros.... Sauf que c'est complètement con car je me serais forcément ré engagé pour 2 ans, en payant 20 euros de plus tout les mois......


Bref cette situation est absurde ... Je vais les appeller quand même.


----------



## draekjin (6 Août 2008)

:modo: 

     Bon et bien je viens d'avoir Orange au téléphone et il m'est impossible d'avoir l'iPhone, a moins de le payer à plus de 700 euros si je veux garder ma ligne, ou de payé dessuite l'intégralité de mon forfait actuel qui va jusqu'en 2010 pour le cloturer et ouvrir une nouvelle ligne iPhone. 

Même si je me ré engage pour 2 ans, même si je paye 20 euros de plus qu'actuellement, il ne veulent pas..... 

Zuper :casse:


Seule solution viable : Céder mon abonnement actuel.... Vous connaissez des bon plans ?


----------



## Xam1311 (6 Août 2008)

soluce
refiler le premier forfait à quelqu'un et arriver comme un nouveau client 
++


----------



## draekjin (7 Août 2008)

ouais mais c'est pas évident ! Y a pas un site qui regrouperai des annonces de ce type ? 

Mon forfait est un M6 mobile bloqué 30euros par mois


----------



## melaure (7 Août 2008)

draekjin a dit:


> ouais mais c'est pas évident ! Y a pas un site qui regrouperai des annonces de ce type ?
> 
> Mon forfait est un M6 mobile bloqué 30euros par mois



Bon courage, surtout vu le type de forfait ...


----------



## ubikubikubik (7 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
je souhaite acheter un iphone nu, car je souhaite garder mon forfais SFR qui est de 35euros pour 5heures de communication.
orange me propose d'acheter leurs iphone 500 euros + 100 euros pour le debloquer.
est il possible de l'acheter moins chère, comme au us par exemple et de le debloquer pour l'utiliser en france ?
merci aurélien


----------



## Trancescape (8 Août 2008)

Hello, tu peux tenter la Belgique où la vente d'appareil bloqués est illégale. Par contre je n'ai pas de précisions sur ce qui est proposé là-bas, il faut juste espérer que ce ne soit pas que des ventes liées à un forfait.


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

lord danone a dit:


> Arf enfin !! Les forfaits nouveaux vont arriver le 21 aout. Allez sur iphon.fr pour en savoir plus.
> Perso, je vais craquer pour un forfait origami star 1h+1h avec, nouveauté, 1Go de data et sms illimités 24h/24 (avantage -26 ans ). Enfin un forfait qui nous prend pas pour des c*ns avec les sms hors forfait à 13cts



Attention, d'après certain témoignage, 1Go est parfois peu. Suivant ton usage (YouTube, internet excessif, dl d'application sur AppStore etc...) Veille sur ta consommation parce que chaque mo dépassé est facturé 1 par orange.


----------



## F118I4 (10 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Attention, d'après certain témoignage, 1Go est parfois peu. Suivant ton usage (YouTube, internet excessif, dl d'application sur AppStore etc...) Veille sur ta consommation parce que chaque mo dépassé est facturé 1 par orange.


 avec MxTube ça va vite voir très vite 100Mo en une journée et je crois pas qu' Orange facture le dépassement.
C' est une limite théorique , en cas de dépassement Orange se réservera le droit de limité ton débit même de rétrograder le 3G en Edge 
Enfin je sais pas pour l' Origami Star mais pour le forfait iPhone il y a pas d' hors-forfait (internet)  mais une limitation de débits possible.


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

Oui, je parlais dans le cas du Origami 1Go 

Pour orange, ils te coupe l'accès data ou ils t'appellent je crois.


----------



## F118I4 (10 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Oui, je parlais dans le cas du Origami 1Go
> 
> Pour orange, ils te coupe l'accès data ou ils t'appellent je crois.


Oui enfin j' ai pas vu ni même entendu parlé d' un forfait Origami 1Go , j' ai vu un Origami Star 1+1H ou 2H+2H avec internet illimité avec la réduction - 26ans + sms illimités soir & weekend ou sms illimités 24h/24 7j/7 et que la limite théorique passerait à 1Go.


----------



## Liyad (10 Août 2008)

Sincèrement désolé... j'ai cru lire Origami 1h+1h 1Go...


----------



## lord danone (12 Août 2008)

Pour en finir avec ces rumeurs, quand on dépasse les 500Mo de data (ou prochainement les 1Go), orange se réservera le droit (ce qui veut dire que ca ne se fera pas automatiquement) de limiter le débit et non de facturer le data supplémentaire en hors forfait. Si c'était le cas, ca serait de la publicité mensongère...

P.S.: Pour les incultes, limiter le débit veut dire que internet sera un petit peu plus lent..


----------



## Yvan-l (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai entendu parler de la possibilité d'utiliser la SIM de l'iphone avec la clé 3G d'Orange pour se connecter sur internet avec un ordi portable. Ce système fonctionne-t-il aussi si l'on a un forfait Origami Star ou une option internet max ? Et fonctionne-t-il bien toujours ???

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Liyad (12 Août 2008)

Apparemment, ce système n'est pas génial et le côté "illimité" ne l'est pas vraiment... J'ai lu il n'y a pas longtemps le témoignage d'un client qui a souffert avec cette option... A première vu, je te le déconseillerais.

--

A moi de poser une question : 
J'ai eu mon virement, j'ai donc suffisamment d'argent pour avoir mon précieux. Demain, appel à Orange pour un transfère de ligne. Mon père m'a dit de pas m'emballer, je comptait acheter le précieux demain et avoir ma ligne après demain grand max mais lui m'assure que c'est plus long. Je lui ai rétorqué qu'avoir un nouvel abonné à 50&#8364;/mois, ils devaient ne pas être trop long mais lui reste sur ses positions.
Alors vous allez jouer les arbitres : pour passer de SFR à Orange, si j'appelle demain, je devrait avoir ma ligne quand ?


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

C'est 6 jours ouvrables pour les transferts de ligne. Pour un achat le 17 juillet, j'ai eut transert de mon ancien numéro le 24 juillet à 15h comme prévu (le vendeur Orange donne le jour et l'heure du transfert). Certes avec le 15 août au milieu, tu va perdre un jour, mais en attendant tu peux demander à avoir gratuitement un numéro temporaire (et donc te trimballer avec deux portables et deux abonnements à payer pendant une semaine - c'est pas la mort !)


----------



## Liyad (12 Août 2008)

Mon abonnement SFR est rechargé le 25. Si je peux être chez Orange avant, sa m'éviterais de payer un nouveau mois.
Le numéro temporaire te donne accès à quoi ? Les options du forfait auquel tu souscrit ? (sous entendu internet par 3G, communication, sms, etc...).


----------



## pim (12 Août 2008)

Le numéro temporaire donne accès à tout, et lors du passage automatique et quasi invisible à l'ancien numéro (= celui que tu veux conserver), tout sera reporté (encours du forfait ou même éventuel hors forfait  ). La seule chose qu'il faudra faire deux fois concerne le réglage de la messagerie (dont le message d'accueil).


----------



## Liyad (13 Août 2008)

C'est cool ça !
Par contre, tout se passera par téléphone normalement (mon père a une flotte Orange et je passerais dessus) je peux aller dans un magasin orange pour aller demander la puce temporaire malgré que le reste se soit fait par téléphone ?


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Ah ça je ne sais pas du tout :rose:  C'est très particulier comme cas !


----------



## Gwen (13 Août 2008)

Salut

Si vous cherchez un iPhone et que vois êtes dans le limousin ou le périgord. Il y en a une dizaine d'exemplaires diapo au mobistore du leclerc de brive. Aussi bien du 8 que du 16 go

Le mobistore est situé av kennedy.


----------



## popsmelov (13 Août 2008)

yehhhhhhhhhhh  j'ai réussi à avoir un 16 g noir au 700 pour un renouvellement aujourd'hui... petite astuce qui ma enfin permis de l'attraper a temps, rester connecter sur le site d'orange sur mon compte et regarder les disponibilité dans le programme changer de mobile en rafraichissant de temps à autres, étonnement l'info est à jour à la minute où ils en ont...

Bon courage à vous !!


----------



## Liyad (13 Août 2008)

700, c'est orange et exclusivement abonné orange non ?
Bon, pour ma part, le Mobistore près de chez moi en reçoit la semaine prochaine, je vais donc agresser le vendeur tout les jours au téléphone. Il refuse de faire une liste, ils ont eu un contrôle d'orange !


----------



## popsmelov (13 Août 2008)

yep c'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "renouvellement" ) 

Mais sinon pour les nouveaux clients tu peux aussi aller sur le site internet pour voir les dispo, et même les appelé au 08....700 je me rappel plus les numéro intermédiaire

La page pour les dispo

http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?...tique/files/html/pe_pack_forfaits_iphone.html

Bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Une tit' question comme ça :

Lorsqu'on achète le iPhone en boutique avec un nouveau contrat : on paie quand l'abonnement ? Au bout d'un mois ou de suite ?

Mici


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2008)

au bout d'un mois


----------



## F118I4 (13 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Une tit' question comme ça :
> 
> Lorsqu'on achète le iPhone en boutique avec un nouveau contrat : on paie quand l'abonnement ? Au bout d'un mois ou de suite ?
> 
> Mici


Oui au bout de presque un mois enfin le début du mois d' après l' achat et tu paies 2 mois (le 1er mois au prorata des jours consommés et le second complet parcequ' il faut avancé un mois) après c' est un mois  .


----------



## pim (13 Août 2008)

Au bout d'un mois visiblement   En tout cas je l'ai pris le 17 juillet, et là on est le 13 août, encore aucun mouvement estampillé Orange sur mon compte, ni facture dans la boîte à lettres


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Mokééé. Mici. :rose:

Vivement le 21 et ces nouveaux forfaits. :love:


----------



## Liyad (13 Août 2008)

popsmelov a dit:


> ais sinon pour les nouveaux clients tu peux aussi aller sur le site internet pour voir les dispo, et même les appelé au 08....700 je me rappel plus les numéro intermédiaire





A quoi sert ce numéro ? Acheter un iPhone directement ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Ui.


----------



## greggorynque (13 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mokééé. Mici. :rose:
> 
> Vivement le 21 et ces nouveaux forfaits. :love:



le 21 aout ? ? ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Ouaip, des nouveaux forfaits se pointent !
Dont un nouveau "forfait compatible iPhone" à 45 euros/mois :love:
Pile ce que j'attendais (y'en a qui sont à 5 euros près par mois...? )

Confirmer de nouveau par un vendeur Orange ce midi à Montesson qui m'a dit qu'il suivrai bientôt une formation et qu'il en savait pas plus.


----------



## F118I4 (14 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ouaip, des nouveaux forfaits se pointent !
> Dont un nouveau "forfait compatible iPhone" à 45 euros/mois :love:
> Pile ce que j'attendais (y'en a qui sont à 5 euros près par mois...? )


Oui moi aussi je suis à 5 euros prêt je passerai sûrement en forfait Origami Star iPhone 2h à 45 euros en décembre .
Enfin c' est quand même moins bien: pas de sms en journée et les 2h en plus + les sms en illimité commence le soir à partir de 20h  au lieu de 18h sur le forfait iPhone...


----------



## Archaon59 (14 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde !

Mon iPod a pris la flotte, et mon portable est complètement boiteux, l'iPhone 3G me tente bien là  . Une petite question : avant la sortie de l'iPhone 3G, il était dit qu'avec les forfaits origami on était plutôt bridé (du genre mail en dessous de 10 mo, autrement une fortune le ko) . Maintenant que la chose est lancée, quelqu'un peut-il me clarifier la chose ? C'est valable pour MobileMe ?

Je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire toutes les pages du topic, mais vous parlez de nouveaux forfaits origami spécial iPhone : quelle seront les différences avec ceux actuel ?

Je vous remercie d'avance !


----------



## greggorynque (14 Août 2008)

moi pareil, car 45 ou 50 euros c'est de même au pareil pour moi, un peu cher (enfin si il y a autre chose)

J'aimerais donc avoir un retour d'utilisateur ayant le origami 1+1


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2008)

J'ai la possibilité d'avoir un iPhone V1 pour 90 &#8364; vieux de 6 mois ca le fait ?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2008)

si tu ne le prend pas, ca m'interesse ! ! ! !


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2008)

En fait , c'est pour la batterie que j'aimerai savoir ce que ca vaut !


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2008)

ne soit pas inqiete car si la batterie a pris un coup, apple te la changeront sans soucis


----------



## Archaon59 (15 Août 2008)

Mais cet iPhone ne sera plus à 90 alors  !

J'en profite pour me citer :


> Une petite question : avant la sortie de l'iPhone 3G, il était dit qu'avec les forfaits origami on était plutôt bridé (du genre mail en dessous de 10 mo, autrement une fortune le ko) . Maintenant que la chose est lancée, quelqu'un peut-il me clarifier la chose ? C'est valable pour MobileMe ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire toutes les pages du topic, mais vous parlez de nouveaux forfaits origami spécial iPhone : quelle seront les différences avec ceux actuel ?



Merci d'avance


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ne soit pas inqiete car si la batterie a pris un coup, apple te la changeront sans soucis



Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> J'ai la possibilité d'avoir un iPhone V1 pour 90  vieux de 6 mois ca le fait ?



Pour un appareil qui vaut neuf 399 euros (en 8Go), à ton avis ? 



Archaon59 a dit:


> Une petite question : avant la sortie de l'iPhone 3G, il était dit qu'avec les forfaits origami on était plutôt bridé (du genre mail en dessous de 10 mo, autrement une fortune le ko) . Maintenant que la chose est lancée, quelqu'un peut-il me clarifier la chose ? C'est valable pour MobileMe ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas pris la peine de lire toutes les pages du topic, mais vous parlez de nouveaux forfaits origami spécial iPhone : quelle seront les différences avec ceux actuel ?




Attends le 21. 
Le vendeur m'a dit qu'ils proposeront l'Origami Star compatible *totalement* avec l'iPhone. Pour l'instant, ce n'est pas réellement le cas.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Hein ?



et bien il me parais logique et certain que si un appareil encore sous garantie voit le niveau de sa batterie baisser anormalement, elle sera aussitôt remplacé gracieusement par apple !


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Août 2008)

Anormalement , oui mais Apple le juge comment ça ?


----------



## jmh29 (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
je compte migrer vers un forfait origami star pour mon iphone
et apparament le fait de recevoir ses email serait compté hors forfait ?
j'ai cru entendre dire que c'était le cas mais une exception pour GMAIL ou cela est compris dans le forfait?
j'aimerais donc avoir une confirmation de cela...

par ailleurs il est indiqué "sms illimiter soir et we" (je crois) est ce que ça veut dire que c'est hors forfait pendant la journée? 

merci


----------



## Liyad (17 Août 2008)

Je ne pense pas que Gmail soit une exception... Il est buildé comme les autres service mail.
Pour les sms, si tu n'a pas ton forfait qui comprend des sms en journée alors oui, c'est du Hors Forfait.


----------



## Archaon59 (20 Août 2008)

Sinon, à votre avis, 10mo pour les mails c'est suffisant ? J'ai un compte MobileMe, les échanges avec le serveur (le nuage) seront-ils comptabilisés dans l'internet illimité ou dans le mailo à 10mo ?

Sur l'iPhone, à la réception de mail, charge-t-il les images automatiquement, ou propose-t-il de les télécharger si on veut ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Trancescape (20 Août 2008)

Les pièces jointes (et donc images) ne sont pas téléchargées automatiquement, il faut cliquer dessus pour qu'elles le soient. Ce afin de maitriser les temps de chargement, les volumes tranférés et ne voir que ce que l'on souhaite vraiment voir.

Les mails en HTML qui sont un peu trop lourds avec des images en fond par exemple, sont ouverts partiellement et on a dans ce cas un bouton où il est proposé de "télécharger les 28 Ko restants".

Décidemment, bien pensé cet iPhone...


----------



## endavent (21 Août 2008)

Comme beaucoup, j'ai regardé aujourd'hui les nouvelles possibilités des forfaits proposés avec l'Iphone, et notamment sur le site de "The Phone house".

Là, surprise, on peut acheter l'Iphone 8 Go à 199 euros avec un forfait Origami Star 1h à 32,5 euros pour un engagement de 24 mois !

Le site précise que l'Internet est illimité, mais quelles sont les limitations par rapport à un forfait "pur Iphone" ? Je ne vois pas, par exemple, le mail illimité, mais quel intérêt lorsqu'on possède un compte Gmail ? Le réseau différencie-t-il les connexions pour rapatrier ses mails en IMAP sur l'Iphone avec une connexion HTTP ?

La messagerie vocale visuelle, bof bof...

Alors, qu'en pensez-vous ?


[EDIT Khyu] Fusion de ta discussion dans le fil approprié.


----------



## Archaon59 (21 Août 2008)

Au niveau internet, c'est simple, c'est exactement pareil que les forfaits iPhone : illimité limité à 500mo, mail et push illimité, et messagerie visuelle . Je pense que je le prendrai ce forfait  !

Pour ce qui est de la question Gmail/limitation, je pourrais pas répondre, c'est plus "on dit que" qu'une confirmation claire . Dans ce cas seul le POP serait limité ...

Je trouve vraiment débile de dire internet illimité et derrière limiter les mail, je pense que c'est par une histoire de ports qu'ils parviennent à différencier un mail d'un page (port 80 pour le web, pour l'IMAP 993 généralement) .

Après, l'iPhone te demande avant de charger les lourds email, en te contentant de texte la limitation tu t'en carres ! Mais après, faut voir si avec le push on atteint vite les 10mo (j'attend des retours sur ça, MobileMe me botte sacrément fort) .


----------



## endavent (21 Août 2008)

Merci Archaon59 pour ces précisions.

Je suis quand même étonné car, lorsque je lis les diffénts sujets sur ces nouveaux forfaits (notamment ici, sur Macgé), personne ne parle de ce forfait 1+1, tous commencent avec le 2+2 à 40 euros


----------



## Archaon59 (21 Août 2008)

Si tu parles des spéciaux iPhone, ils commencent avec le 2h+2h , sinon d'un point de vue objectif 2h+2h je trouve ça idéal, on peut téléphoner pas mal sans avoir peur de débourser du hors forfait, à 1h on y est vite .

Je me tâte pour le Star 2h+2H spécial iPhone, mais ça reste un peu cher pour moi, et je ne sais pas di avec MobileMe je dépasserai vite les 10mo de mail ...


----------



## endavent (21 Août 2008)

Personnellement j'ai un forfait VOIX SEULE avec mon boulot et un petit téléphone qui va avec, je n'ai donc pas besoin de temps de téléphone sur l'Iphone.

Mais je ne suis vraiment pas certain qu'on puisse choisir ce forfait 1+1 en achetant un Iphone car il n'est pas proposé sur le site Orange lorsqu'on sélectionne l'Iphone comme mobile. De plus ils évoquent un internet illimité mais un peu avant ils parlent d'illimité sur le portail Orange sauf streaming audio et vidéo, donc Quid des bandes annonce d'Allociné par exemple, ou de l'utilisation d'un logiciel comme Simplifymedia pour écouter sa bibliothèque Itune à distance ?

Ce qui est certain, c'est que ce n'est vraiment pas clair dès qu'on cherche à optimiser le prix par rapport à son utilisation, en dehors des forfaits "spéciaux" Iphone ....


----------



## Macuserman (21 Août 2008)

Salut à tous.

C'est incroyable ces histoires de livraisons annulées tout de même...


----------



## Taz73 (22 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que Gmail soit une exception... Il est buildé comme les autres service mail.
> Pour les sms, si tu n'a pas ton forfait qui comprend des sms en journée alors oui, c'est du Hors Forfait.



Pour les SMS, quelqu'un connaitrait-il une plateforme gratuite pour convertir un email vers un SMS (du type tm4b) ?

L'idée serait de pouvoir prendre un forfait avec internet illimité, sans les SMS (ou en tout cas pas les SMS payant en journée) et d'envoyer les SMS via un tel service. Mais bon si c'est payant, ça n'a pas trop d'intérêt.

Voilà, donc si quelqu'un à une expérience de ça...


----------



## chem (22 Août 2008)

quelqu'un peut il confirmer si l'option orange iphone a 14 est compatible avec le push mail mobileme ?
merci


----------



## sepik (23 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Question de néophyte.

Le forfait Orange pour Iphone (je ne parle pas des nouveaux origamis) propose internet illimité.
En même temps, j'entends parler de 500 mo maxi et d'une option 14 euros pour accéder à "l'illimité".

Bref, je patauge.

Cas d'école. Je prends le forfait pour iphone à 45 euros. Je me connnecte en moyenne 45 minutes à internet. Combien ça me coûte à  l'arrivée ?

Merci de m'aider, même si vous trouvez cette question confondante....

@+
Sepik


Edit Khyu : message fusionné.


----------



## endavent (24 Août 2008)

sepik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Cas d'école. Je prends le forfait pour iphone à 45 euros. Je me connnecte en moyenne 45 minutes à internet. Combien ça me coûte à  l'arrivée ?
> Edit Khyu : message fusionné.


La réponse est ...45 euros 

En effet les forfait Iphone sont en data illimitée. La barrière des 500 Mo n'est qu'une limite qu'Apple note dans ses CGV (Conditions Générales de Vente) pour se prémunir en cas d'utilisation "abusive" de certains qui auraient réussi à trouver une bidouille pour l'utiliser hors des clous. Dans la réalité, certains ont déjà atteint 750 Mo sans être bridés.

L'option 14 euros rajoute à un forfait existant "non Internet" la même chose, avec le même "usage raisonnable de 500 Mo par mois" et une messagerie visuelle vocale de 1h par mois (illimitée dans les forfait Iphone) mais sans les 10h de hotspot Orange Wifi.

Donc cette option n'est intéressante que si tu possèdes un ancien forfait de moins de 31 euros par mois...


----------



## So6 (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas la différence entre :
- forfait iPhone 2h + 2h (49&#8364
- forfait Origami Star édition limitée iPhone 2h avec doublement du temps soir et week-end (45&#8364

Pour moi ça semble être exactement la même chose, mais vu que c'est commercialement présenté différemment, ça me met le doute...

1) J'ai actuellement un forfait iPhone à 49 euros, si je passe à un forfait origami iPhone à 45 euros, est-ce que je garderai bien mes 2h + 2h?
2) Dans ce cas est-ce que l'option 30 SMS à 3&#8364; sera toujours disponible? Ce qui ferait 48&#8364;/mois pour le même forfait que l'iPhone 49&#8364; en perdant juste 20 SMS en journée mais en gagnant les SMS illimités le soir... Est-ce bien ça?
3) J'avais un iPhone Edge que j'ai revendu et j'ai acheté, toujours chez Orange, par le programme Changer de mobile, l'iPhone 3G. Passer du forfait à 49&#8364; à celui à 45&#8364; est-il gratuit ou dois-je payer les 60&#8364; que j'ai vu je ne sais plus où sur internet?

Merci !


----------



## F118I4 (24 Août 2008)

La différence c' est les sms illimtés le soir et week end mais aucun en journée et les 2h en plus c' est à partir de 20h au lieu de 18h pour les forfaits iPhone.


----------



## So6 (24 Août 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> La différence c' est les sms illimtés le soir et week end mais aucun en journée et les 2h en plus c' est à partir de 20h au lieu de 18h pour les forfaits iPhone.



Merci beaucoup !

Alors je pense que je vais garder mon forfait à 49 + 3 de SMS, même si j'ai la désagréable impression de me faire dilater le postérieur.


----------



## F118I4 (24 Août 2008)

So6 a dit:


> même si j'ai la désagréable impression de me faire dilater le postérieur.


Je suis d' accord avec toi  , j' ai la même impression.


----------



## chem (24 Août 2008)

endavent a dit:


> La réponse est ...45 euros
> 
> L'option 14 euros rajoute à un forfait existant "non Internet" la même chose, avec le même "usage raisonnable de 500 Mo par mois" et une messagerie visuelle vocale de 1h par mois (illimitée dans les forfait Iphone) mais sans les 10h de hotspot Orange Wifi.


selon le site orange: http://iphone.orange.fr/#/forfaits/option/
- pas de limite pour la messagerie visuelle
- 1h de spot wifi orange




endavent a dit:


> La réponse est ...45 euros
> Donc cette option n'est intéressante que si tu possèdes un ancien forfait de moins de 31 euros par mois...



en effet, exemple: 18 euros par mois le forfait click 1h


----------



## endavent (24 Août 2008)

chem a dit:


> selon le site orange: http://iphone.orange.fr/#/forfaits/option/
> - pas de limite pour la messagerie visuelle
> - 1h de spot wifi orange



Aux temps pour moi ! 

J'avais lu un peu trop rapidement messagerie visuelle 1h au lieu de messagerie visuelle - saut de ligne- 1 h de Wifi


----------



## jmh29 (24 Août 2008)

bonsoir,
je viens d'effectuer un changement de forfait vers ORIGAMI STAR 1h+1h ( pas l'édition limité iphone) et je me demande si les services mobile me sont comptés hors forfait ou non?
Si oui est-ce le tout, ou bien uniquement l'email, et pas le calendrier?

Merci d'avance


----------



## So6 (24 Août 2008)

jmh29 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> je viens d'effectuer un changement de forfait vers ORIGAMI STAR 1h+1h ( pas l'édition limité iphone) et je me demande si les services mobile me sont comptés hors forfait ou non?
> Si oui est-ce le tout, ou bien uniquement l'email, et pas le calendrier?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Je ne suis pas capable de te répondre mais :
- vu l'existence d'une option iPhone à 14 qui laisse présumer que sans elle pas ma lde choses sont hors-forfait
- vu le prix du mégaoctet hors-forfait

Je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de désactiver tous les services suspects avant d'avoir une réponse claire et précise !

Bonne chance ;-)


----------



## jmh29 (24 Août 2008)

ok merci!
je vais aller chez orange dès demain, mais j'ai comme un pré sentiment de revenir sans réponse!
(vous allez me dire : pourquoi ne pas aller avant chez orange avant de changer de forfait? tout simplement car je suis revenu aujourd'hui de l'étranger et que mon forfait se renouvelait hier  ) 
enfin bref ça reste la galère pour le moment, j'essaie de voir mais le suivi conso ne s'actualise pas , il date du 22 à minuit donc je ne sais pas si je fais du hors forfait...:mouais:


----------



## So6 (24 Août 2008)

jmh29 a dit:


> ok merci!
> je vais aller chez orange dès demain, mais j'ai comme un pré sentiment de revenir sans réponse!
> (vous allez me dire : pourquoi ne pas aller avant chez orange avant de changer de forfait? tout simplement car je suis revenu aujourd'hui de l'étranger et que mon forfait se renouvelait hier  )
> enfin bref ça reste la galère pour le moment, j'essaie de voir mais le suivi conso ne s'actualise pas , il date du 22 à minuit donc je ne sais pas si je fais du hors forfait...:mouais:



Même chez Orange le vendeur lambda peut te raconter n'importe quoi. À la fin du mois avec ta facture à 500 tu auras beau leur dire qu'un anonyme vendeur t'avait pourtant dit que tout était bon, rien n'y fera.

Je ferais plus confiance aux personnes des forums et à la somme des avis convergents...

Fais attention, ton iPhone consomme même si tu n'y touches pas (Push, réception des nouvelles données jusque toutes les 15 minutes, etc.). Le moyen radical est de le transformer en iPod Touch via la fonction "mode avion" d'ici à ce que tu aies une réponse


----------



## jmh29 (25 Août 2008)

ok merci pour les conseilles, je vais faire attention!!
je viens d'appeler orange qui m'a passer le service spécialisé iphone et qui m'a confirmé que le service mobile me ,donc la fonction push du calendrier et des contacts était incluse dans le forfait origami star.
je vais donc tester en activant la fonction push...
est-ce qu'en consultant sa consommation via #123# le hors forfait apparaît?


Une autre petite question, comme dit plus haut je reviens de l'étranger il n'y a pas 24h et j'ai cru comprendre que l'iphone 3G était en ruptre de stock? Si je vais chez orange aujourd'hui j'ai une chance d'en trouver un ou aucunes chances?

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (25 Août 2008)

Signez la pétition pour qu'Orange arrête de brider la 3G+ : http://www.mesopinions.com/Pour-qu-...titions-97ed7cc46d7088c350bbe9301fafcaed.html


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Et qu'on se retrouve tous avec un débit encore plus naze parce que les infrastructures Orange ne permettent pas d'obtenir de tel performance sur un vrai parc mobile...

Lançons plutôt une pétition pour qu'Orange améliore la couverture du réseau 3G.


----------



## F118I4 (25 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Lançons plutôt une pétition pour qu'Orange améliore la couverture du réseau 3G.


Oui Orange devrait aussi améliorer la couverture de son réseau , par contre quant la ligne est débridé le débit va de 1.5 à 2Mbps (vidéo à l' appuie) et chez SFR 3.5 Mbps contre 400Kbps pour moi non débridé par exemple.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Août 2008)

jmh29 a dit:


> est-ce qu'en consultant sa consommation via #123# le hors forfait apparaît?



oui pour le hors forfait ! et si tout ne s'affiche pas, fait suite ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Tu peux éventuellement visualiser les détails sur Orange.fr
Tu as une barre de progression qui représente ton forfait et ta consommation.
Avec facture détaillée pour chaque catégorie (appels, sms, data, ...).
Si un appel ou autre est hors forfait, il est signalé dans la facture avec le coût engendré.


----------



## roulioSA (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous.

 N'ayant pas assez de point pour acheter l'iphone a 200 euros (arnaqué par la fnac il y a 6 mois), je voudrais savoir si mon père peut l'acheter avec ses points (7500) et moi l'utiliser avec ma carte SIM? Comme ca rien de s'y oppose je pense, mais bon comme chez Orange rien n'est clair pour le Iphone...

 En lisant plein de posts au dessus de celui ci, je n'arrive toujours pas a savoir si L'option a 14euros (internet illimité) permet de transformé son forfait actuel et forfait Iphone. Je ne veux pas avoir de surprise a la fin du mois, parce que j'ai utilisé le GPS, parce que j'ai ecrit plus de 10mo de mail, ou parce que je suis en mode Push ou autre. 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## greggorynque (27 Août 2008)

roulioSA a dit:


> Bonjour a tous.
> 
> N'ayant pas assez de point pour acheter l'iphone a 200 euros (arnaqué par la fnac il y a 6 mois), je voudrais savoir si mon père peut l'acheter avec ses points (7500) et moi l'utiliser avec ma carte SIM? Comme ca rien de s'y oppose je pense, mais bon comme chez Orange rien n'est clair pour le Iphone...
> 
> ...



Oui tu pourra sans soucis utiliser un iphone acheté par ton père (mais il faut que celui ci se réengage pour pouvoir l'avoir peu cher)

Ensuite oui cette option comprend l'internet comme il est compris dans le forfait iphone et est d'ailleurs faite pour cela 
(4 de plus par moi par rapport a l'option internet pour la messagerie vocale visuelle et + de 10Mo de mails c'est d'ailleurs relativement cher)


----------



## roulioSA (27 Août 2008)

Il a actuellement un forfait 1h/+1h soir et week end sans aucun SMS a 10 euros par mois je crois. Si il se réengage avec celui-ci ca marche? Ou faut il qu'il souscrive a un forfait un peu plus violent?


----------



## Trancescape (27 Août 2008)

Ton père n'a pas besoin de changer son forfait, il prolonge juste son engagement pour 24 mois (ce qui ne devrait de toute manière pas tellement le déranger). Il conserve son téléphone.

Toi tu récupère l'iPhone, tu met ta carte SIM dedans et c'est tout. Au niveau option je te conseille l'option Internet Max qui te donnera internet illimité + 10 Mo de mail à 4.5 pendant les 4 premiers mois puis qui passe à 9. Il te suffira de rediriger toutes tes boites mails sur un compte Gmail et de relever celui-ci depuis l'iPhone, le trafic Gmail n'étant pas comptabilisé dans les 10Mo.

enjoy


----------



## ced68 (27 Août 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Il te suffira de rediriger toutes tes boites mails sur un compte Gmail et de relever celui-ci depuis l'iPhone, le trafic Gmail n'étant pas comptabilisé dans les 10Mo.


Il faut encore pour cela paramétrer le compte Gmail en IMAP pour que ce soit vrai  (dans Gmail et dans l'iPhone)


----------



## Archaon59 (27 Août 2008)

Mais du coup plus de push si on utilise MobileMe ?


----------



## sam7447 (27 Août 2008)

Désolé pour le HS mais j'ai besoin de partager ma joie avec vous: j'ai commandé aujourd'hui un iPhone 3g 8GO que je recevrais demain, je n'en peut plus d'attendre et je sais pas si j'arriverais à tenir jusqu'à demain matin ... 
Sur ce, bonne nuit, je vais au lit tot comme ça demain arrivera plus vite


----------



## jmh29 (28 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Tu peux éventuellement visualiser les détails sur Orange.fr
> Tu as une barre de progression qui représente ton forfait et ta consommation.
> Avec facture détaillée pour chaque catégorie (appels, sms, data, ...).
> Si un appel ou autre est hors forfait, il est signalé dans la facture avec le coût engendré.



Merci très pratique, je scrute donc mon suivi conso suite à toutes mes questions à propos de mon forfait origami star(pas celui pour iphone)

je peux donc comfirmer que les sms qui sont illimité soir & we sont hors forfait en journée au prix de 13 centimes.
Pour les 10 Mo de mails je ne comprends pas comment les utilisés,
j'ai tester avec gmail, reçu 6 mails, les 10 Mo n'ont pas bouger et pas de hors forfait, donc c'est bien
les 10 Mo seraient ils pour d'autres boites mails?

Pour ce qui est du mode push de mobile me, après confirmation du service technique iphone je constate également que cela est pris en compte dans le forfait origami star, donc pas de mauvaise surprise à la fin du mois


----------



## romain31000 (29 Août 2008)

jmh29 a dit:


> Merci très pratique, je scrute donc mon suivi conso suite à toutes mes questions à propos de mon forfait origami star(pas celui pour iphone)
> 
> je peux donc comfirmer que les sms qui sont illimité soir & we sont hors forfait en journée au prix de 13 centimes.
> Pour les 10 Mo de mails je ne comprends pas comment les utilisés,
> ...


 
d'après un vendeur, les 10mo sont pour l'utilisation via un hot spot wifi orange (à prendre avec précaution car j'ai pas testé.)


----------



## Archaon59 (29 Août 2008)

Encore une fois c'est clair comme de l'eau de roche ...


----------



## ced68 (1 Septembre 2008)

romain31000 a dit:


> d'après un vendeur, les 10mo sont pour l'utilisation via un hot spot wifi orange (à prendre avec précaution car j'ai pas testé.)


Encore une fois les vendeurs d'Orange n'y connaissent rien... Les 10Mo c'est pour tout ce qui est téléchargé via un protocole POP sur ton iPhone, que ce soit en wifi ou Edge/3G... Si tu actives Gmail en IMAP ça passera par le protocole HTTP (donc internet) et rentrera donc dans le quota de 200Mo et pas dans les 10Mo de mail.


----------



## romain31000 (1 Septembre 2008)

ok,
j'ai pas modifié mes paramètres gmail, enfin je en crois pas et ça rentre dans le cadre de mes 200mo donc c'est nickel!


----------



## jmh29 (1 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
il me semblait qu'en temps que possesseur d'iphone V1 je pouvais acquérir le nouvel appareil a 150 pour le 8Go et 200  pour le 16 GO avec dans les deux cas un remboursement de 100...

je suis aller chez orange, et ils me disent que c'est en fonction des points...
évidement il n'ont pas de 16GO, il me propose le 8 a 200 avec toujours le remboursement de 100 (possédant un forfait origami star) 

est ce que quelqu'un peu me confirmer que c'est le bon prix, car je ne crois plus du tt ce que me dis orange, car ils se contredisent tous...


----------



## jmh29 (2 Septembre 2008)

Toujours gros problèmes , impossible pour moi d'acquérir l'iphone 3G possédant l'iphone V1..
après avoir été en boutique, appelé le service client, retourné en boutique, tt le monde se contredit
est ce que les utilisateurs d'iphone se sont vu crédités 2400points pour pouvoir acquérir le nouvel iphone a 199 moins 100 de remise pour le 8Go .??

je suis complètement perdu,
apparament la raison de la part de la boutique orange est que: comme j'étais à l'étranger pendant l'arrivée de l'iphone 3G avec un forfait bloqué mes points n'auraient pas été crédité à auteur de 2400pts

le service client me dit lui qu'il n'a jamais entendu parler de ce fonctionnement ...
bref je crois que je laisse tombé pour l'iphone 3G


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble que le remboursement de 100 n'est valable que pour les possesseurs d'un forfait iPhone... de même pour la mise à niveau des points à 2400...


----------



## jmh29 (2 Septembre 2008)

oui je pense que c'est peut être ça aussi,
le service client vient de me confirmer qu'il n'a jamais exister de mise a niveau...
c'est pour ça je comprend pas!


----------



## ced68 (2 Septembre 2008)

Ma copine avait un forfait star et + de 2400pts... Au départ le vendeur en boutique lui avait dit qu'elle aurait une réduc' de 100, mais en fin de compte ce n'était que pour les titulaires du forfait iPhone. Elle a donc payé 199 (ou 249 ? je sais plus) son iPhone 16Go.


----------



## jmh29 (2 Septembre 2008)

Merci ced 68!
comme ça tt est clair, car j'ai aussi un forfait star...
donc jvais gardé mon V1


----------



## Lamar (2 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

je possède un forfait click 1h, 18 depuis presque 3 ans, je n'ai que 1200 points pour le renouvellement. J'étais prêt à prendre un forfait iPhone, mais je souhaite conserver mon numéro actuel.
En appelant le 700, voici la proposition que j'ai eu :
cadeau des 1200 points manquants
offre de remboursement de 100 (le 16 go à 149)
possibilité de prendre l'option iPhone
je conserve bien sûr mon numéro.

Cette offre vous semble-t-elle crédible, ou bien le conseiller s'est-il planté avec l'offre liée au V1 ?


----------



## Lamar (2 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rappelé pour en avoir le coeur net : autre accent (du sud de la France cette fois) et autre version :
possibilité (peut-être) de rajouter les points, mais pas sûr.
le 16 go à 299 en renouvellement
confirmation de l'offre de remboursement de 100 sans être forcément possesseur du V1 (j'ai bien insisté, il me l'a confirmé)
réengagement de 24 mois (logique).

Impression générale de très grand flou chez Orange.

A voir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

Etonnant.
Chaque conseiller tient un discours différent. 
La deuxième offres me paraît bien plus plausible.


----------



## greggorynque (3 Septembre 2008)

arf jai dit n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Trancescape (3 Septembre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> J'ai rappelé pour en avoir le coeur net : autre accent (du sud de la France cette fois) et autre version :
> possibilité (peut-être) de rajouter les points, mais pas sûr.
> le 16 go à 299 en renouvellement
> *confirmation de l'offre de remboursement de 100 sans être forcément possesseur du V1 (j'ai bien insisté, il me l'a confirmé*)
> ...


 
Hello, je ne saurais trop te dire de te méfier, j'ai fait le même parcours que toi, avec plusieurs appels au 700 et le recoupement des infos de plusieurs conseillers. On m'a mois aussi affirmé que j'aurais le bon de remboursement de 100 euros sans que je doive être possesseur de l'iPhone V1. Alors quand tu le reçois, effectivement tu reçois bien ce fameux bon mais celui-ci ne s'adresse qu'aux gens ayant le V1. Il faut fournir la facture datant d'avant le 12 juin 2008 et donner tous les détails de l'ancien iPhone.

Dans mon cas (j'avais 4099 points) les deux conseillères dont aussi une avec un bel accent qui chante m'ont soutenu que j'y aurai droit. Le téléphone était sensé me revenir à 156 - 100 = 56 ça paraissait trop beau. Une fois reçu j'ai bien vu que c'était de l'esbrouffe et qu'il allait falloir se battre. D'autres personnes sur le forum ont eu le même cas et il s'agissait d'une mauvaise informations des conseillers Orange dans la pagaille du lancement de l'iPhone. Je suis surpris que cette fausse information circule encore, la seule explication à mes yeux c'est que c'est une erreur volontaire, on ne peut pas être si peu professionnel pendant si longtemps, c'est pas possible.

La suite de mon histoire c'est que j'ai du batailler comme un beau diable pour réussir à avoir le 700 puis enfin réussir à me faire rappeller par le service des réclamations (qui étonnamment n'est jamais disponible). J'ai expliqué mon cas calmement et le gars commence à me répondre "je tiens d'abord à vous présenter des excuses de la part d'Orange" , là je me dis que c'est mort, puis après une longue hésitation il continue: "je vois que vous êtes un client de longue date et vous aviez beaucoup de points, je vais vous accorder à titre exceptionnel une réduction de 100 comme cela vous a été promis. Je m'en tire donc pour 56 pour mon précieux 8 Go, mais c'était loin d'être gagné d'avance.

Je te conseille d'essayer de recevoir une proposition écrite pour cette offre qui stipule que tu as droit à ce bon de 100 même en étant pas client iPhone V1 sinon tu peux être quasi certain que tu te feras entuber de 100. L'autre solution c'est de tout renvoyer et refuser l'offre comme la loi t'y autorise, mais ils ne sont pas fous, ils savent très bien qu'une fois le téléphone si difficile à obtenir est reçu, personne n'a la force de s'en séparer même à 100 près....


----------



## ced68 (3 Septembre 2008)

Mais c'est pas possible d'avoir un si mauvais service client. Ils racontent n'importe quoi chez Orange juste pour vendre.

En effet, à moins de batailler ferme et d'avoir des arguments de poids, je ne pense pas que tu toucheras les 100 de remise promis. 

Bien joué Trancescape


----------



## Lamar (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci de vos réponses.

Je précise que j'ai bien insisté auprès du vendeur (je n'ose pas l'appeler conseiller ) et qu'il m'a dit qu'effectivement au début c'était pour les possesseurs du V1, mais que maintenant cette offre était étendue à tous les clients.
Je vais rappeler une 3° fois et demander à recevoir un courriel pour me confirmer cette offre. Si le gars refuse ce sera mauvais signe.

P.S. le gars n'était même pas au courant de l'option iphone à 14 par mois. C'est moi qui lui ait appris


----------



## ced68 (3 Septembre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> P.S. le gars n'était même pas au courant de l'option iphone à 14 par mois. C'est moi qui lui ait appris


C'est du grand n'importe quoi! Les vendeurs sont moins au courant que les clients...


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses.
> 
> Je précise que j'ai bien insisté auprès du vendeur (je n'ose pas l'appeler conseiller ) et qu'il m'a dit qu'effectivement au début c'était pour les possesseurs du V1, mais que maintenant cette offre était étendue à tous les clients.
> Je vais rappeler une 3° fois et demander à recevoir un courriel pour me confirmer cette offre. Si le gars refuse ce sera mauvais signe.
> ...



vu l'énormité de l'avantage, aucun doute qu'Orange aurait communiqué la dessus, sauf si c'est du cas par cas...du coup, il faut vraiment faire preuve de méfiance.

En même temps, vu que le mec ne connaît pas l'option iphone, c'est qu'il est soit incompétent, soit malveillant pour vouloir te vendre un forfait iphone


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Septembre 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Hello, je ne saurais trop te dire de te méfier, j'ai fait le même parcours que toi, avec plusieurs appels au 700 et le recoupement des infos de plusieurs conseillers. On m'a mois aussi affirmé que j'aurais le bon de remboursement de 100 euros sans que je doive être possesseur de l'iPhone V1. Alors quand tu le reçois, effectivement tu reçois bien ce fameux bon mais celui-ci ne s'adresse qu'aux gens ayant le V1. Il faut fournir la facture datant d'avant le 12 juin 2008 et donner tous les détails de l'ancien iPhone.
> 
> Dans mon cas (j'avais 4099 points) les deux conseillères dont aussi une avec un bel accent qui chante m'ont soutenu que j'y aurai droit. Le téléphone était sensé me revenir à 156 - 100 = 56 ça paraissait trop beau. Une fois reçu j'ai bien vu que c'était de l'esbrouffe et qu'il allait falloir se battre. D'autres personnes sur le forum ont eu le même cas et il s'agissait d'une mauvaise informations des conseillers Orange dans la pagaille du lancement de l'iPhone. Je suis surpris que cette fausse information circule encore, la seule explication à mes yeux c'est que c'est une erreur volontaire, on ne peut pas être si peu professionnel pendant si longtemps, c'est pas possible.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi : On m'a promis par 2 fois ces 100 Euros remboursés alors que je n'avais pas l'iPhone V1. J'ai passé commande, et bien sûr, le bon, comme tu le dis, me demandait d'envoyer la facture du V1. Appel au Service Client, qui "va voir" et finalement ne me rappelle jamais. Courrier à Orange qui m'envoie sur les roses.
Bref j'ai porté plainte la semaine dernière, et j'ai une audience devant le juge de proximité mercredi 17 septembre. Je vous tiens au courant ! Je compte pas me laisser faire en tout cas.


----------



## Trancescape (5 Septembre 2008)

Si tu penses que des témoins ou témoignage lors de ton audience pourraient t'être utiles, (car bien sûr Orange ne va pas retrouver les bandes des enregistrements des différentes conversations que tu as eu avec les conseillers), préviens-moi assez tôt et je te passerai un numéro où me joindre (ironie, ce sera sur un iPhone  ) et je pourrais dire qu'il m'est arrivé la même chose pour appuyer ton cas.

Visiblement j'ai eu pas mal de chance, mais je me dis que cette audience pourrait être la mienne alors si je peux t'aider je ferai, tu as déjà mon mail.

A+


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Septembre 2008)

Ben j'avoue que niveau témoignage je ne sais pas comment ça va se passer, vu que j'ai aucun moyen de prouver ce qu'on m'a dit au téléphone. Je pense que Orange va laisser couler et me payer mes 100 Euros ( + 50 euros de dommages et intérêts que j'ai demandés) mais on sait jamais.

Je doute qu'un témoignage oral ait une valeur quelconque, mais je veux bien un témoignage écrit. Pourrais tu me faire un petit mail quasimment identique à ceux que tu viens d'écrire et me l'adresser.

Je le donnerai au juge et il verra que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas. Merci d'avance, si c'est possible !


----------



## Gwen (5 Septembre 2008)

Pour l'écrit, privilégie la lettre manuscrite.

Sinon, bon courage et bravo ton ton initiative.


----------



## Grahamcoxon (5 Septembre 2008)

Je sais bien (je suis Notaire ;-) ) mais je veux pas non plus embêter ce pauvre Trancescape... Maintenant s'il veut bien... ;-)

Je me suis trop laissé marcher dessus pendant des années par les fournisseurs d'accès à internet, fabricants de consoles de jeux...etc. Maintenant si on se moque de moi, j'attaque ! Je vous tiendrai au courant du jugement, et j'enjoins déjà tous ceux qui ont subi le même problème que moi à en faire de même.


----------



## Trancescape (5 Septembre 2008)

Je veux bien prendre un peu de mon temps perso pour cette noble cause. En fait écrire un texte ne me gêne pas, c'est devoir trouver la formulation qui me saoûle. Envoie moi par email un canevas ( qui j'imagine vas commencer par "je soussigné"   ), je le signerai, mettrai mes coordonnées et t'enverrai ça par la Poste. C'est pas un timbre qui va me ruiner. Je tente de faire ça assez vite pour que tu l'aies pour l'audience.

Au pire si un fax est suffisant ça accélèrerai encore les choses

A+


----------



## Miralf (5 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,

bcp de gens ont l'iphone autour de moi et il me fait bien envie

cependant je suis chez SFR et j'aimerais savoir selon vous quel serait le tarif de mon switch tout compris sachant que je veux un 8 Go seulement et l'abonneement le moins cher comprenant l'accès au net...
je suis allé sur le site iphone d'orange, le moins chers est à 49 euros !!! j'ai un ami qui paie 38 euros et un autre 30 seulement ... ? ou est l'erreur ? 

merci ++


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Septembre 2008)

En fait le forfait le moins cher permettant l'accès internet serait l'Origami Star 1h+1h, à 32 euros . Par contre avec ce forfait le mail est limité à 10mo/mois (c'est détournable), la limite de trafic est à 200mo par mois (limite tacite), ils disent pas de push mais apparemment c'est ok, et tu n'as pas la messagerie visuelle .

A mon humble avis, c'est le forfait 2h+2h Origami qui vaut le coup, en plus si tu as moins de 26 ans tu peux choisir entre une réduction de 10% du forfait ou les SMS illimités 24h/24h vers tous les opérateurs .


----------



## F118I4 (6 Septembre 2008)

L' Origami Star a été mise à jour et donc la limite théorique est passé à 500Mo par mois depuis Juin 2008 c' est marqué sur le PDF.

"Orange pourra limiter le débit au-delà d&#8217;un usage de 500 Mos par
mois jusqu&#8217;à la date de facturation."
lien: http://animation.orange.fr/fis/origami_star.pdf


----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de demander a Orange de débloquer mon iphone V1 ... on m'a dit qu'un mail me serait envoyé pour m'indiquer la procédure ... rien reçu !!!!

Est ce normal ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2008)

orange te demande le numéro emei de ton tel et le transmet a Apple, dès que c'est valider par Apple tu reçois un mail  (j'avais eu mon mail sous 24h  )


----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> orange te demande le numéro emei de ton tel et le transmet a Apple, dès que c'est valider par Apple tu reçois un mail  (j'avais eu mon mail sous 24h  )



Merci ! ... demande faite jeudi soir ... donc mlle va attendre un peu avant de récupérer l'iphone !!!


----------



## Archaon59 (6 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> L' Origami Star a été mise à jour et donc la limite théorique est passé à 500Mo par mois depuis Juin 2008 c' est marqué sur le PDF.
> 
> "Orange pourra limiter le débit au-delà dun usage de 500 Mos par
> mois jusquà la date de facturation."
> lien: http://animation.orange.fr/fis/origami_star.pdf



Merci de le préciser, ça me donne une raison de plus pour adopter ce forfait  !

Byebye Tele2 !


----------



## F118I4 (6 Septembre 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Merci de le préciser, ça me donne une raison de plus pour adopter ce forfait  !
> 
> Byebye Tele2 !



Oui mais Orange ne propose pas de 3G+ pour ces forfaits Origami contrairement à ce qui est inscrit sur les contrats (la 3G+ est bridé au niveau de la 3G de base 350Kbps) , les forfaits bénéficiants de la 3G+ sont les forfaits iPhone , Origami Star pour iPhone ou option iPhone donc si tu veux "aller vraiment vite" tu seras déçu enfin les débits seront quand même 2 fois plus vite qu' en Edge "twice as fast".


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2008)

Je suis passé chez Orange, mais bon j'hésite. Je voudrais surtout surfer sur mon MBP et entre une clé 3G et un iPhone c'est compliqué. Brider les téléphones pour qu'ils ne servent pas de modem c'est NUL !


----------



## PommeQ (6 Septembre 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Merci ! ... demande faite jeudi soir ... donc mlle va attendre un peu avant de récupérer l'iphone !!!



Recu ce soir


----------



## bruno06 (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

la question a sûrement été déjà abordée mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.

Je pense faire une migration Virgin -> Orange (date de fin d'engagement début octobre).

-Si je choisi d'activer la ligne Orange qu'à partir d'octobre mais que je récupère l'iphone en septembre, est ce que je pourrai l'activer (via itunes) sans carte Sim "valide".

-Sera t-il possible d'utiliser les fonctions ipod / safari par wifi ... en attendant la mise en route de la ligne ?

Merci !


----------



## Archaon59 (7 Septembre 2008)

En fait le soucis c'est qu'avec les forfaits iPhone Origami ou tout court j'ai pas les avantages -26 ans, qui donnent les SMS illimités  . Je pourrais prendre l'option iPhone, mais 14  par mois en plus ça se fait ressentir ...

Faudrait que je calcule un peu la chose . Sinon l'iPhone est débloqué au bout de 6 mois sur demande nan ?


----------



## PommeQ (7 Septembre 2008)

Mon amie a récupéré mon iphone et on se pose la question du forfait : IPhone ou Origami pour IPhone ????

Vous nous suggérez quoi ?

Combien de SMS dans la journée pour Origami car sur l'offre il n'en parle qu'a partir de 20H ?

L'idée est de 2H + 2H ...

Merci


----------



## ced68 (7 Septembre 2008)

Archaon59 a dit:


> Sinon l'iPhone est débloqué au bout de 6 mois sur demande nan ?


Bien sur comme tous les téléphones en France



PommeQ a dit:


> Combien de SMS dans la journée pour Origami car sur l'offre il n'en parle qu'a partir de 20H ?


Bah... Aucun SMS, c'est pas pour rien que ce n'est pas marqué! Mais si tu as moins de 26 ans tu peux avoir les SMS illimité en journée aussi, et gratuitement


----------



## PommeQ (7 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Bah... Aucun SMS, c'est pas pour rien que ce n'est pas marqué! Mais si tu as moins de 26 ans tu peux avoir les SMS illimité en journée aussi, et gratuitement



Arfff, je me disais qu'a 29 ans ... il fallait commencer à la remplacer Mlle PommeQ


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

aujourd'hui nouvel appel chez Orange, autre version mais les choses commencent à s'affiner :
les points qui me manquent (un peu plus de 1000) me seront rajoutés quand j'en aurais besoin
l'offre de remboursement de 100 m'a été confirmée : la conseillère m'a dit qu'elle notait les détails de notre conversation et que je pourrais m'en resservir en cas de problème :mouais:
par contre le prix de l'iPhone ne correspondait pas à la 1° offre, mais parce que la conseillère ne pouvait pas simuler l'offre tenant compte des 2400 points.
De toutes façons le 16 go blanc n'était pas dispo (alors qu'il l'est sur le site). Donc je dois rappeler.
Pour les 100, j'ai bien insisté et la conseillère m'a affirmé qu'elle existait bel et bien. Elle allait demander à un "commercial" si il était possible de m'envoyer un mel pour me le confirmer. A mon avis je ne suis pas près de le recevoir.


----------



## ced68 (8 Septembre 2008)

Lol! Si ça marche tant mieux, c'est bon à savoir! Tiens nous au jus


----------



## Lamar (8 Septembre 2008)

Pas de problème.
Il faut juste que je tombe à un moment où ils ont des iPhones en stock. Pas évident.


----------



## Oracle (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un CMO 1h agé de 8 ans, libéré de tout engagement.
J'ai 2450 points PCM quand j'appelle le service client.
Je souhaite conserver mon CMO et passer à l'iPhone.

Le service m'annonce, pour un réengagement de 24 mois, les prix suivants :

467 &#8364; pour le 16 Go moins une réduction de 100 &#8364; après achat soit 367 &#8364;
367 &#8364; pour le 8 Go moins une réduction de 100 &#8364; après achat soit 267 &#8364;


On est loin des 199 &#8364; et 249 &#8364; et je ne comprends pas pourquoi.

Vous avez une idée de ce qui justifie cet écart de prix ? Soit j'ai rien compris à l'offre de renouvellement PCM, soit le SC s'est planté, ce qui m'étonnerai quand même...

Je ne peux pas faire dans l'immédiat de simulation en ligne, mon proxy bloque le site d'Orange.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, elle m'a quand même annoncé en avoir en stock en ce moment.


----------



## ced68 (10 Septembre 2008)

Hello Oracle, 
Je crois bien que les prix de 250 ne soient que pour les abonnements récents. Mais c'est à vérifier, fais une simulation sur Internet, ou rappelle le service client. 

Par contre ce que je ne comprend pas c'est les 100 de remise. Ils te les attribue en quel honneur ? Parce que normalement, ils ne sont valable que pour les clients de l'iPhone V1, méfie toi...


----------



## Oracle (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai rappelé le SC qui m'a dit que les tarifs de 199 et 249 etaient des tarifs renouvellement si je passait au nouveau forfait. Je vois pas l'intéret, c'est grosso modo les meme prix que si j'ouvrais un nouveau contrat, c'est n'importe quoi.

Je testerais de chez moi ce soir sur le site Orange.


----------



## ced68 (10 Septembre 2008)

Il parait logique qu'Orange veuille éradiquer au maximum tous les vieux forfaits pas chers qui se faisait à l'époque...


----------



## Trancescape (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai bénéficié du prix de 199  (et même moins avec mes points) en renouvellement alors que mon forfait Ola d'Itinéris date de 2001 et on n'a pas cherché à m'en faire changer.
Etrange ce cas. Peut être qu'un forfait et un compte mobile sont vus différemment.


----------



## ced68 (10 Septembre 2008)

En tout cas, d'après le site d'Orange, si tu prend un abonnement avec un forfait peut importe lequel, tu en as pour 249 le 16Go, mais si tu prend un compte bloqué c'est 499 

C'est  peut être la même chose en renouvellement dans ce cas.


----------



## lsr (10 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait un ptit tour sur le site d'orange aussi, et avec 1200 points environ, j'aurais l'iphone 8Go pour 481&#8364;, sachant que j'ai un forfait bloqué (compte mobile 24&#8364;, abonnement qui à presque 4 ans).

je précise que c'est avec le programme "changement de mobile"


----------



## Oracle (10 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de tester sur le site d'Orange, les prix en changement de mobile sont exactement ceux annoncés par le service client.

S'ils esperent me faire lâcher mon largement suffisant CMO 1h ils se fourrent le doigt dans l'oeil. Etant donné le prix peu intéressant du 16 Go, je vais rester chez Nokia.


----------



## ced68 (11 Septembre 2008)

Ils te le proposent à quel prix ?


----------



## Grahamcoxon (11 Septembre 2008)

Me revoilà pour vous donner quelques nouvelles de mes démélés avec Orange, et le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est que le témoignage de Trancescape risque de m'être très utile !

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui un courrier d'Orange, qui m'indique demander un renvoi de l'audience du 17 septembre prochain, signé d'un juriste ! Ils veulent avoir le temps de rassembler les pièces pour leur défense ! Je suis écoeuré par tant de mauvaise foi et d'autant plus remonté ! On me promet un prix, puis on applique un autre, et après on veut encore se défendre devant le juge ! 

Si certains d'entre vous ont des suggestions je suis preneur. Je suis juriste moi aussi mais pas avocat, alors toute aide sera la bienvenue. Puise je demander à Orange de produire les enregistrements quand j'ai appelé ?


----------



## bruno06 (11 Septembre 2008)

N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse, je me permet de reposer ma question:




bruno06 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> la question a sûrement été déjà abordée mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

bruno06 a dit:


> N'ayant pas trouvé de réponse, je me permet de reposer ma question:



Salut,

Il te faut une carte SIM 3G Orange pour utiliser l'iPhone.
Tant que l'iPhone n'est pas activé, c'est un banal iPod Touch.


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai cherché pas mal de temps, pas moyen d'avoir une réponse claire : les mails avec Gmail sont-ils des mails (dans le forfait)? Même question pour MobileMe et le push, le port utilisé est de 993, le même que chez Gmail, donc si c'est du data pour l'un ça l'est pour l'autre !

Et le push dans l'histoire ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## F118I4 (12 Septembre 2008)

Pour les Origami Star pour iPhone , forfait iPhone et option iPhone c' est compris dans le forfait.
Pour les forfaits Origami avec Gmail c' est pas hors forfait si tu paramètres ton compte en IMAP et non en POP.
Il faut aller sur ton compte depuis ton navigateur ensuite tu cliques sur Paramètre puis Transfères POP et IMAP ensuite tu cliques sur désactivé POP puis activé IMAP.


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Pour les Origami Star pour iPhone , forfait iPhone et option iPhone c' est compris dans le forfait.
> Pour les forfaits Origami avec Gmail c' est pas hors forfait si tu paramètres ton compte en IMAP et non en POP.
> Il faut aller sur ton compte depuis ton navigateur ensuite tu cliques sur Paramètre puis Transfères POP et IMAP ensuite tu cliques sur désactivé POP puis activé IMAP.


Tu peux avoir POP et IMAP activé sur Gmail, il faut juste que tu configures ton iPhone en IMAP


----------



## Archaon59 (12 Septembre 2008)

Ok, c'est bien ce que j'avais compris . Et maintenant, pour MobileMe ? C'est les mêmes réglages que Gmail (IMAP, port 993 ...), c'est aussi donc dans le data non ?


----------



## greggorynque (12 Septembre 2008)

Aujourd'hui, j'ai craqué

Iphone pris avec forfait origami 2h non iphone -26ans (10%)
cout 230 euros et des briquettes avec mes points (dont, c'est degeu, 2400 qui partent pour me donner le droit au tarif préférentiel ...) .

J'arrive chez moi et la ..... surprise..... mon iphone ne détecte pas les cartes sim ! !

Je vais devoir aller le changer :'(


----------



## Zyrol (12 Septembre 2008)

il faut une carte sim HSDPA en gros : 3G+
J'avais un iphone v1, quand je suis passé au 3G, ils m'ont changé ma carte SIM.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Septembre 2008)

C'éais le cas mais c'est bon mon problème est reglé, je découvre maintenant !


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C'éais le cas mais c'est bon mon problème est reglé, je découvre maintenant !


Et c'était quoi le problème ?


----------



## greggorynque (12 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Et c'était quoi le problème ?



que j'ai 2 de QI et que je ne l'avais pas branché à itunes (bon la vendeuse ne m'avais ni prévenu ni donné de dépliant)

Info u passage, orange facture 9 l'activaion en boutique, cette bande de radins .....


----------



## ced68 (12 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> que j'ai 2 de QI et que je ne l'avais pas branché à itunes (bon la vendeuse ne m'avais ni prévenu ni donné de dépliant)


Bien joué


----------



## ptiboubou (12 Septembre 2008)

Et bien moi j'ai eu un belle surprise!

Je suis allé ce soir dans un agence Orange pour faire l'acquisition d'un iPhone. Je suis client Orange depuis presque 8 ans maintenant. J'ai un forfait click, ma periode de réengagement se terminait en octobre et je totalisait 1380 points... J'était donc parti pour résilier mon abo et en reprendre un et donc perdre mon numéro...

La conseillère me demande donc mon numero de telephone et pianote sur son computer...Premiere page: 1380 points normal... Elle me dit "on va quand même verifier combien l'iphone vous couterait", elle pianote et tombe sur une page ou j'ai tout à coup 2400 points 

Donc résultats iPhone 16 go blanc pour 249 avec option iPhone 14, je garde donc mon forfait click et mon numéro: trop cool . mais j'ai rien compris pour les points!!!


----------



## Oracle (12 Septembre 2008)

Rahhh... et pourquoi ça fait pas ça avec mon forfait CMO


----------



## corloane (13 Septembre 2008)

ptiboubou
tu veux dire que ça t'a donné d'un coup les points parce que t'étais en fin d'engagement? pas possible, si il reste 6 mois, en faisant un sourire à la vendeuse d'avoir la même page magique?


----------



## bruno06 (13 Septembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il te faut une carte SIM 3G Orange pour utiliser l'iPhone.
> Tant que l'iPhone n'est pas activé, c'est un banal iPod Touch.



Merci,
existe t-il un délai pour l'activer ?


----------



## Lamar (13 Septembre 2008)

ptiboubou a dit:


> Et bien moi j'ai eu un belle surprise!
> 
> Je suis allé ce soir dans un agence Orange pour faire l'acquisition d'un iPhone. Je suis client Orange depuis presque 8 ans maintenant. J'ai un forfait click, ma periode de réengagement se terminait en octobre et je totalisait 1380 points... J'était donc parti pour résilier mon abo et en reprendre un et donc perdre mon numéro...
> 
> ...



C'est vraiment n'importe quoi chez Orange. Tant mieux pour toi. Pour ma part mon engagement est terminé depuis presque un an et je n'ai pas réussi à savoir combien va me couter l'iPhone. Du coup je pense attendre mon anniv en octobre, comme ça ma femme m'aidera à le payer. :love:


----------



## ced68 (13 Septembre 2008)

corloane a dit:


> ptiboubou
> tu veux dire que ça t'a donné d'un coup les points parce que t'étais en fin d'engagement? pas possible, si il reste 6 mois, en faisant un sourire à la vendeuse d'avoir la même page magique?


Rien ne t'empêche de le tenter


----------



## ptiboubou (14 Septembre 2008)

corloane a dit:


> ptiboubou
> tu veux dire que ça t'a donné d'un coup les points parce que t'étais en fin d'engagement? pas possible, si il reste 6 mois, en faisant un sourire à la vendeuse d'avoir la même page magique?



l'hotesse n'a pas compris non plus 
Sur la page résumant mon profil j'avais 1380 points et sur la page changer de mobile/iphone j'avais 2400 points !!!

c'est elle qui m'a dis que j'avais du bénéficier d'un coup pouce car en fin d'engagement...


----------



## corloane (14 Septembre 2008)

Sur le site Orange (qui, il faut le dire est du grand n'importe quoi, avec une disponibilité très hasardeuse des pages) j'ai déjà remarque qu'il y avait plus de points sur la page "changer de mobile" mais sur cette page en général l'iphone 16go est indisponible :mouais:


----------



## lsr (14 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai, j'ai remarqué aussi que dans mon espace client, avec le résumé de ma conso et tout, j'avais 900 et quelques points, et quand je vais sur la page "changement de mobile" avec tout les mobiles et leur prix, j'ai plus de 1100 points... et mon total de point n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mi-aout...


----------



## florenzo (15 Septembre 2008)

Hello la communauté
voilà je vais surement poser un cas vu et revu mais ayant eu jusqu'à maintenant des avis différents, j'aurai besoin de reps claires et précises, je me lance:

je souhaite donc basculer sur l'iphone et changer de forfait.

Problème au vu de ma façon de communiquer, *l'Origami first* me parait le plus adapté. 
- Quelles restrictions tres precisemment je subirai par rapport à un forfait dédié iphone (hors push et mess visuelle)?
- Est-il vrai que des applis comme' live radio' seront hors forfait?
- l'appli Plan GPS subira t elle un quelconque bridage ?
- Y a t il un bridage de la 3G sur ces forfaits classiques?
- l'option iphone est elle du coup vraiment necessaire ?


Thanx pour votre aide patiente..


----------



## corloane (15 Septembre 2008)

lsr a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'ai remarqué aussi que dans mon espace client, avec le résumé de ma conso et tout, j'avais 900 et quelques points, et quand je vais sur la page "changement de mobile" avec tout les mobiles et leur prix, j'ai plus de 1100 points... et mon total de point n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mi-aout...



Moi aussi, je viens de regarde, 200 points de plus, mais ça te fait l'iPhone 8Go (le 16 noir ou blanc indispo) super cher quand même


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2008)

florenzo a dit:


> - Quelles restrictions tres precisemment je subirai par rapport à un forfait dédié iphone (hors push et mess visuelle)?
> Le bridage de la 3G, seulement 10Mo de mail par mois
> - Est-il vrai que des applis comme' live radio' seront hors forfait?
> Non
> ...


Voila


----------



## Trancescape (15 Septembre 2008)

lsr a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'ai remarqué aussi que dans mon espace client, avec le résumé de ma conso et tout, j'avais 900 et quelques points, et quand je vais sur la page "changement de mobile" avec tout les mobiles et leur prix, j'ai plus de 1100 points... et mon total de point n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mi-aout...



Ceci est normal, il y a en principe 400 points d'écart. J'avais demandé à la conseillère, il s'agit de "points bonus" accordés à ceux qui passent par le renouvellement de mobile via le site internet. Vous n'en bénéficiez pas en appellant le 700 ou en boutique (bien que chez Orange tout soit négociable comme vous le savez si vous avez suivi ce topic...)


----------



## corloane (15 Septembre 2008)

Je ne me souviens plus à partir de quel seuil l'iphone 16go devient abordable, 2000 points?


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2008)

2400 points, comme tous les téléphones chez Orange


----------



## corloane (15 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> 2400 points, comme tous les téléphones chez Orange



Attendre attendre attendre...


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Attendre attendre attendre...


Tu en es à combien de points ? Parce que tu peux demander au service client un geste commercial pour ajouter le nombre de points manquants, maintenant si il t'en manque 2000, je doute qu'ils vont le faire !


----------



## la binocle (15 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Voila



nickel ca répond entièrement à ma question, je viens de passer à la boutique orange et le vendeur était très évasif.



lsr a dit:


> C'est vrai, j'ai remarqué aussi que dans mon espace client, avec le résumé de ma conso et tout, j'avais 900 et quelques points, et quand je vais sur la page "changement de mobile" avec tout les mobiles et leur prix, j'ai plus de 1100 points... et mon total de point n'a pas été mis à jour depuis mi-aout...



de même je consulte hier soir mon solde de point en changement de mobile : 1700, j'appelle le 740, il me dit 1300.
Je passe à la boutique ce matin; le vendeur m'annonce 2400 (notez que mon engagement se terminait le 4 septembre), alors que j'ai vu sur son écran les 1300 points que m'annoncait le 740. Donc plutot sympa la ristourne.

Je vais me permettre de vous exposer mon cas maintenant, que feriez vous à la place.
2 solutions sachant que l'origami star n'est vraiment pas pour moi; trop de limitation.

J'ai actuellement pour 33 euros par mois, 2H utilisable tout le temps, plus 3h + encore 1h d'appel vers fixe et mobile orange de 21h à 8h et le week end.
Soit je prends un forfait iphone (2h+2h) + l'iphone 8 Go en résiliant, l'iphone me revient à 149 euros, et le forfait à 49 euros par mois.
Soit je conserve mon n° et mon forfait auquel j'adjoins une option iphone à 14 euros par mois, ce qui me fait 47 euros par mois. L'iphone me revient alors à 199 euros en utilisant mes 2400 points sortis du chapeau.

Pensez vous que je puisse obtenir plus en négociant directement avec le service client? par exemple en diminuant le prix de l'appareil?

question subsidiaire; pensez vous qu'un nouvel iphone sera de sortie pour les fêtes de fin d'année? sachant que je ne suis pas véritablement pressé.


----------



## corloane (15 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Tu en es à combien de points ? Parce que tu peux demander au service client un geste commercial pour ajouter le nombre de points manquants, maintenant si il t'en manque 2000, je doute qu'ils vont le faire !



Ouaip, je dois en avoir 1495 (sur la page changer de mobile) mais je crois que le problème c'est que mon engagement finit en septembre 2009


----------



## florenzo (15 Septembre 2008)

ced68 a dit:


> Voila


thanx pour ces rep !

3 autres questions me taraudent:
- le bridage de la 3G est-il permanent sur les forfaits classiques ou doit-il évoluer ?
- La limite de 10 Mo s'applique t elle si je consulte ma messagerie (gmail) en mode 'navigation classique' ?
- après avoir souscrit à un forfait peut on basculer vers un autre sans frais dans les mois qui suivent ?


----------



## F118I4 (15 Septembre 2008)

florenzo a dit:


> thanx pour ces rep !
> 
> 3 autres questions me taraudent:
> - le bridage de la 3G est-il permanent sur les forfaits classiques ou doit-il évoluer ?
> ...


Pour l' instant le débridage concerne que les forfait iPhone , Origami Star pour iPhone ou option iPhone mais c' est possible qu' Orange donne un peu plus de débits pour les autres utilisateurs (peut être vers un débit crête de 1Mbbps ou 1.8Mbps pour les origami) mais c' est vraiment pas sur...

La limite de 10 Mo ne concerne pas la consultation de sa messagerie depuis le navigateur Safari Mobile puisque c' est compris dans l' internet illimité , pour les 10 Mo c' est pour l' application Mail.

Oui tu peux changer de forfait avant 6 mois d' abonnement mais c' est payant pour du inférieur ou changement de gamme inférieur (60 euros ou plutôt 80 euros) et après 6 mois c' est gratuit.
Tout changement de forfait est accompagné d' un renouvellement d' engagement de 12 mois.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

florenzo, moi je viens de passer a l'origami 2h et je teste un mois, si je trouve ça trop lent je changerais pour le forfait origami pour iphone. (une simple demande a orange suffit pour changer, surtout quand on paye plus  )

Au fait, j'annonce d'ailleurs haut et fort,

à partir d'octobre, le ORIGAMI POUR IPHONE est compatibles avec l'option -26 ans ! ! ! ! 
en gros pour les jeunes

 forfait 3G à 34 euros
forfait 3G+ a 40 euros

car si on parametre son compte mail en imap et qu'on oublie la messagerie vocale visuelle (qu'est ce que c'est d'ailleursce truc) ce sont des forfaits simiaires, la version iphone proposant la 3G+ pour 6 euros (cher...)


----------



## F118I4 (15 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> florenzo, moi je viens de passer a l'origami 2h et je teste car si on parametre son compte mail en imap et qu'on oublie la messagerie vocale visuelle (qu'est ce que c'est d'ailleursce truc) ce sont des forfaits simiaires, la version iphone proposant la 3G+ pour 6 euros (cher...)


6 euros pour la 3G+ c' est peut être chère mais en 3G le débit est à environ 400 Kbps alors qu' en 3G+ le débit crête est annoncé à 3,7 Mbps (en réelle pour l' instant débit crête à Nancy centre 2.8Mbps)  environ 10 fois plus vite!!!!!!!!
On pourra toujours dire que le surf est pas si mal en 3G enfin moi je suis addict à la 3G+.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

je t'accorde que cela peux etre interessant. Je vais de toute facon tester la 3G normale a partir du 21 (mon nouveau forfait) et eviter d'exploser mon vieux forfait en me connectant autrement qu'en Wifi par erreur (j'en suis deja a + de 5 euros ) jusque la.

Je vous dirais si je trouve vraiment la 3G classique trop lente ...


----------



## ced68 (15 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Au fait, j'annonce d'ailleurs haut et fort,
> 
> à partir d'octobre, le ORIGAMI POUR IPHONE est compatibles avec l'option -26 ans ! ! ! !
> en gros pour les jeunes
> ...


Comment sais-tu ça ? Ca peut m'interesser mais plus pour les SMS illimités en journée. Vous pensez qu'il serait possible de passer du forfait iPhone2h (49) au Star pour iPhone2h (45) sans surcoût ?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

comme on te l'a dit, so tu as ton orfait depuis mins de 6 mois et que tu souhaite baisser le prix la négo sera dure.

Je le sait car en ayant discuté avec un conseilé celui ci m'a motré son moniteur orange de vendeur et c'étais spécifié par une astérisque...

Perso je te conseille de prendre les 10% de réduc, car les qques SMS que tu envera en jourée sront décomptés des 4,5&#8364; par mois...  Car tu m'impressione si tu envoie plus de 45 textos hors soir et WE...


----------



## F118I4 (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je vous dirais si je trouve vraiment la 3G classique trop lente ...


Bah en faite la 3G est lente surtout pour DL des pièces jointes ou des musiques ou encore des vidéos avec des APP du jailbreak après pour le surf basique la 3G est quasi similaire à la 3G+.
Je pense après que tout dépend de son attente , si tu jailbreake pas ton iPhone peut être que la 3G+ est pas nécessaire donc un forfait origami simple serait plus judicieux et surtout plus économique.

Je suis content , je vais passé d' un forfait iPhone 2h+2h vers un forfait Origami Star pour iPhone 2h+2h au 1 Octobre grâce à l' avantage -26 ans je vais gagné en tout environ 10 euros par mois sans réengagement de 12 mois et sans frais (même avant 6 mois) selon la conseillère de SC.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

heuu trop tard


----------



## heaorn (17 Septembre 2008)

Salut à la communauté !
Voila mon problème, que vous pourrez résoudre, j'espère, sans trop de difficultés !
Je suis actuellement abonné cher orange avec un forfait 19euro/mois.
Je souhaiterait passer sur l'iphone. Ma question est donc, puis je choisir un des forfaits iphone d'orange, le mettre à la place de mon ancien forfait (en achetant l'iphone ), puis payer les 60 euro de frais de résiliation et revenir sur mon forfait de base ?
Si oui, comment faire ?
Désolé de ne pas avoir été très clair...
Merci par avance !


----------



## pumauer (17 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous! Voilà quelques temps que j'hésite sur l'achat d'un Iphone, après avoir entendu tout le monde dire "Super! youhou! L'Iphone à 150 euros!!! Quelle baisse de prix!!!!". Bon, aujourd'hui j'y vais et suis rentré chez moi sans. Je suis allé dans deux agences et on m'a dit la même chose, à savoir : pas assez de points, je paierais actuellement 473 euros (prix de L'Iphone - 35 euros grâce aux points). Sauf si je change d'abonnement (tout en continuant celui que je paie actuellement jusqu'à expiration de celui-ci). Donc 3 solutions : 
- avoir l'Iphone à 150 euros en payant deux abonnements (et en changeant de numéro)
- attendre d'avoir assez de points pour l'acheter à ce prix (tout en sachant que d'ici à ce que j'aurais suffisamment de points, il m'aura fallu à nouveau m'engager pour l'actuel abonnement). 
- acheter maintenant en changeant de ligne pour 473 euros. 
  Voilà. Tout ça parce que je suis client Orange depuis 10 ans...Si on n'est pas client Orange c'est  150 euros et basta. Merci de votre fidélité!!! 
  J'oubliais une 4ème solution : laisser tomber. C'est sans doute celle que je vais prendre. 

NB : les mecs qui dirigent Orange méritent la taule...


----------



## lsr (17 Septembre 2008)

heaorn a dit:


> Salut à la communauté !
> Voila mon problème, que vous pourrez résoudre, j'espère, sans trop de difficultés !
> Je suis actuellement abonné cher orange avec un forfait 19euro/mois.
> Je souhaiterait passer sur l'iphone. Ma question est donc, puis je choisir un des forfaits iphone d'orange, le mettre à la place de mon ancien forfait (en achetant l'iphone ), puis payer les 60 euro de frais de résiliation et revenir sur mon forfait de base ?
> ...



je pense que tu peux conserver ton forfait actuel, et changer ton portable avec le programme "changement de mobile", mais tu va surement payer l'iphone beaucoup plus cher...
comme ca tu conservera ton numéro, probalement ta carte sim (sauf si elle est trop vieille).
il te faudra juste (enfin c'est un conseil) prendre soit l'option iphone à 14/mois ou l'option internet max (9/mois), sinon tu risque d'avoir une facture monstrueuse!


----------



## heaorn (18 Septembre 2008)

Ah !
Mais alors ma méthode ne marchera pas ? dommage... c'est vrai que c'est quand même un peu n'importe quoi ! 3 ans de fidélité a orange et le seul moyen pour avoir l'iphone au prix des nouveau abonnés c'est de dépenser tout ses points ! Du grand n'importe quoi, y'a pas a dire !
Bref, si quelqu'un'un sait comment je pourrait obtenir un iphone V1 ou V2 pas trop cher, contactez moi (par message privé)!


----------



## Gwen (18 Septembre 2008)

heaorn a dit:


> c'est de dépenser tout ses points !



C'est un  peu le but de ces points non? Ils ne serve que a ça.


----------



## Lamar (18 Septembre 2008)

Oui, je pense que le fait de devoir dépenser tous ses points est quelque chose de normal. Par contre, la politique qui veut que les nouveaux abonnés sont toujours privilégiés par rapport aux anciens (on retrouve la même chose chez Canal + par exemple) est un peu pénible.


----------



## greggorynque (18 Septembre 2008)

Cela s'appelle le commerce 

Mais en même temps, comment attireraient t'ils de nouveaux client dans des offres spéciales pour eux ? ?

L'iphone 16GO a 200euros avec le forfait iphone est un bon exemple, pour un abonné il reste a 250 mini, et encore une fois ses 2400 points claqués...


----------



## heaorn (18 Septembre 2008)

Non mais c'est vrai que je suis un peu aigrit ! Ok pour les points, vous avez raison.
Le truc c'est que j'en ai plus, on m'a volé mon portable il y à 6 mois et le type de chez orange m'a fait une "offre" : 1000 points et il me refile un portable. Moi j'ai dit oui et je me suis retrouvé avec un sagem my810x blindé de bug et 500 points ! ... :mouais:
Bref, le seul moyen pour avoir mon iphone pas trop cher pour noel va être d'aller faire un tour sur Priceminister et 2Xmoinscher je croit ! (vous avez vu les prix pratiqués sur ebay ? c'est de la folie !)
Merci de m'avoir aidé (je suis toujours preneur pour une astuce qui ferait baisser les prix hein !  )
A +


----------



## florenzo (19 Septembre 2008)

ça y et comment foutre le bordel dans ma tête...
Voila comme je l'ai déjà dit je vais prendre un forfait ORIGAMI FIRST classique pour mon iphone..
et là aujourd'hui j'app le service client qui me dit que l'internet illimité de ce forfait ne concerne que le portail orange World et que donc la navigation internet classique n'est pas inclue..:mouais: 
Elle me dit aussi que l'utilisation du GPS, nécessitant le téléchargement de pages web ne sera pas gratuit..

En gros J'Y COMPREND PLUS RIEN !!!!

Donc si un forumeur sûr de lui, ou ayant ce forfait pouvait me dire ce qu'il en est VRAIMENT !!

Thanx


----------



## greggorynque (20 Septembre 2008)

Il semblerais que a conseillère soit encore une de celles qui ne coprend rien a rien qui qui foutent tellement de monde dans la ù^)ù$&#8364; (

J'en profite pour revenir sur la pratique scandaleuse des faux bon de 100 euros même sans achat de la V1 (on me l'a proposé, je n'y croyais pas et j'ai rapellé pour me faire dire que l'autre conseillère disjonctais complet  )

Normalment ton internet est parfaitement illimité !


----------



## Lamar (20 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'en profite pour revenir sur la pratique scandaleuse des faux bon de 100 euros même sans achat de la V1 (on me l'a proposé, je n'y croyais pas et j'ai rapellé pour me faire dire que l'autre conseillère disjonctais complet  )



T'es sûr ? Parce que j'ai eu plusieurs conseillers qui me l'on confirmé (mais vu qu'ils sont nuls et qu'ils n'y connaissent rien...) ?


----------



## greggorynque (20 Septembre 2008)

Ben écoute moi on me l'a proposé, j'ai rapellé 3 autres conseillers pour être sur (plus ceux de la boutique)

crois moi, le bon de remboursement, je l'ai il faut renvoyer la facture du V1...

Le seul cas de remboursement de 100euros sans V1 qu'on ai eu sur le forum a eu la chance d'arriver a négocier (après coup en argumentation une publicité mensongère de la part des conseillers) mais les autres en sont au procès


----------



## Oracle (20 Septembre 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Ceci est normal, il y a en principe 400 points d'écart. J'avais demandé à la conseillère, il s'agit de "points bonus" accordés à ceux qui passent par le renouvellement de mobile via le site internet. Vous n'en bénéficiez pas en appellant le 700 ou en boutique (bien que chez Orange tout soit négociable comme vous le savez si vous avez suivi ce topic...)


En fait, +400 points pour tous les forfaits, excepté les forfaits bloqués qui n'ont que +200 points.


----------



## Zyrol (22 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> crois moi, le bon de remboursement, je l'ai il faut renvoyer la facture du V1...



Je confirme. Il faut bien la facture d'achat.


----------



## 77tonio (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'y suis depuis 1 heure avec la prose Orange sous les yeux je ne comprends pas:

Pour origami série limité,  internet illimité c'est

- le soir ?
- toute la journée ?
- sur le portail après identification  ?

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

77tonio a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'y suis depuis 1 heure avec la prose Orange sous les yeux je ne comprends pas:
> 
> ...



Si tu parles des forfaits Origami Star série limité iPhone, c'est internet illimité tout le temps. Comme un forfait iPhone classique.


----------



## 77tonio (26 Septembre 2008)

Merci.

oui je parle de ce forfait.

Sans se connecter sur le portail Orange ! On est d'accord ?

Je me méfie d'Orange il nous a mis une option sans le dire .

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui, c'est de l'internet - *internet*. 
J'ai le forfait, je sais de quoi je parle.


----------



## Nicholasb24 (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je suis de Belgique, 

Combien coûte votre iPhone 3G chez Orange ?


----------



## 77tonio (27 Septembre 2008)

Je n'en doute pas , je vérifiais que je m'étais bien exprimé !

Nous avons aussi ce forfait.


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Septembre 2008)

149 et 199&#8364; avec un abonnement qui va bien en France pour le 8 et le 16Go


----------



## Nicholasb24 (30 Septembre 2008)

le_magi61 a dit:


> 149 et 199 avec un abonnement qui va bien en France pour le 8 et le 16Go




Et toujours pour parler argent, combien coûte un abonnement ? (le minimum pour l'iPhone)

Je rappel que je suis en Belgique, alors, je ne suis pas au courant de vos tarif.


----------



## Nicholasb24 (30 Septembre 2008)

Nicholasb24 a dit:


> Et toujours pour parler argent, combien coûte un abonnement ? (le minimum pour l'iPhone)
> 
> Je rappel que je suis en Belgique, alors, je ne suis pas au courant de vos tarif.




Sorry, le site www.orange.fr  est assez clair sur les tarifs. Cela reste toujours moins cher de l'acheter chez nous en Belgique.

Par contre, la chance que vous avez, c'est de ne pas devoir débourser 515 ou 615 euro directement


----------



## le_magi61 (30 Septembre 2008)

Pour arrêter le HS (ce fil parle des caractéristiques de l'iphone  ), voici le lien vers le bon sujet : 
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/iphone-v1-et-v2-offres-abonnements-conditions-dachats-220093.html

[EDIT GWEN] C'est déplacé, merci.


----------



## naas (4 Octobre 2008)

Chitite question
une copine n'est pas forcement fana d'iphone et est très intéresse par les neo2 pour le gratuit après 19h00.
Savez vous quelles sont les offres de bouygues sur les iphone ?
merci


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Octobre 2008)

je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un truc officiel...
http://www.frenchiphone.com/2008/09/21/bouygues-va-rembourser-460-e-pour-votre-iphone/

Le plus simple pour elle est d'appeller le service client et de demander (ou negocier )


----------



## Oracle (7 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Le seul cas de remboursement de 100euros sans V1 qu'on ai eu sur le forum a eu la chance d'arriver a négocier (après coup en argumentation une publicité mensongère de la part des conseillers) mais les autres en sont au procès


Quelle bande d'escrocs, j'ai 2 personnes du SC qui m'ont soutenu mordicus que je pouvais profiter de ce rabais !

Je crois que je suis condamné à débourser des fortunes ou me passer d'iPhone si même mes 2400 points PCM ne peuvent rien pour moi...


----------



## greggorynque (7 Octobre 2008)

parce que les mecs ne disent pas le coupon jusqu'au bout !

Moi et une nana au tel

Elle -"Blabla du début du coupon"
        " Vous voyez M. vous y avez droit ! "
Moi  -"Continuez la fin du coupon s'il vous plait, je crois que j'ai le même sous les yeux"
Elle - "Mais M., je viens de vous lire l'essentiel"
Moi  -"Continuez SVP"
Elle -" Blabla ... ... Pour les possesseur de l'iphone V1"
      -"Ah je suis étonné la M., il me semblais pourtant que ..."

Ect...

Concl: Les conseillers orange ne savent pas lire !


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> parce que les mecs ne disent pas le coupon jusqu'au bout !
> 
> Moi et une nana au tel
> 
> ...


Je dirais plutot que les conseillers ne sont pas formés, tout simplement (et tristement)


----------



## Cybry (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,


Je compte utiliser NuevaSync pour synchroniser iCal avec GoogleAgenda.
Avec un forfait Origami Star normal (sans sans l'option iphone qui coute bon bon...),
Quelqu'un sait-il si l'utilisation du protocole de synchro des agendas est considérée comme de "l'internet illimité" oubien si c'est décompté hors forfait ? (oubien dans les 10MO d'emails...?).

Cybry


----------



## Grahamcoxon (13 Octobre 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Quelle bande d'escrocs, j'ai 2 personnes du SC qui m'ont soutenu mordicus que je pouvais profiter de ce rabais !
> 
> Je crois que je suis condamné à débourser des fortunes ou me passer d'iPhone si même mes 2400 points PCM ne peuvent rien pour moi...



Oui je confirme j'en suis au procès, qui a été reporté au 12 décembre. M'en vais leur apprendre à lire moi !


----------



## naas (13 Octobre 2008)

en fait ce qui est intéressant dans le forfait iPhone d'orange c'est l'iphone


----------



## Cybry (13 Octobre 2008)

> Je compte utiliser NuevaSync pour synchroniser iCal avec GoogleAgenda.
> Avec un forfait Origami Star normal (sans sans l'option iphone qui coute bon bon...),
> Quelqu'un sait-il si l'utilisation du protocole de synchro des agendas est considérée comme de "l'internet illimité" oubien si c'est décompté hors forfait ? (oubien dans les 10MO d'emails...?).



Personne ne sait ? Pas d'utilisateurs d'Origami star standard et de NuevaSync ici ?

Cybry


----------



## Oracle (13 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> en fait ce qui est intéressant dans le forfait iPhone d'orange c'est l'iphone


Pour etre plus précis, le problème avec le forfait iPhone d'Orange, c'est Orange


----------



## Lamar (14 Octobre 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Pour etre plus précis, le problème avec le forfait iPhone d'Orange, c'est Orange


----------



## lechneric (15 Octobre 2008)

Sur eBay j'ai trouvé cette annonce

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110297678752#ht_14290wt_0


Pour 599 un iPhone non bloqué (par Apple) grâce à la réglementation italienne comme celle de Belgique

Quand pensez vous ?

Je ne veux pas d'abonnement


----------



## Lamar (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

suite à mes différents appels à Orange, pour acheter un iPhone, en conservant mon numéro actuel, ainsi que mon forfait clik à 18  (en lui rajoutant l'option iPhone à 14 ), mais en n'ayant pas assez de points (1300 et quelques), j'ai obtenu les infos suivantes :
le service fidélisation me rajoute les points manquants
je conserve mon numéro et mon forfait
l'iPhone coûte 199  en 8 go et 249  en 16 go (blanc :love, auquel il faut rajouter 30  si je ne veux pas me réengager pour 24 mois.
Dernier point : l'offre de remboursement de 100 n'est applicable que si l'on possède un iPhone V1 (ce n'est pas une découverte, mais c'est mieux de l'entendre clairement de la bouche de quelqu'un d'Orange).

Ça peut aider certaines personnes dans une situation proche de la mienne.
En tout cas moi j'aurai le mien avant la fin du mois, si tout se passe normalement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements. 

Tu es chez eux depuis combien de temps ?
Une copine se voit refuser le passage à l'iPhone parce qu'elle n'a pas assez de points et qu'elle a un forfait bloqué.


----------



## F118I4 (16 Octobre 2008)

Bon bah d' après les forums spécialisés , la Tv version Orange débarquerait pour le 13 Novembre (sur AppStore) avec les nouveaux forfaits SL iPhone spécial Noël , par contre pour bénéficier de la Tv cela nécessiterai un réengagement pour les anciens abonnés enfin un peu normal puisque c' est pas marqué sur le contrat (La TV) enfin....


----------



## Lamar (16 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour ces éclaircissements.
> 
> Tu es chez eux depuis combien de temps ?
> Une copine se voit refuser le passage à l'iPhone parce qu'elle n'a pas assez de points et qu'elle a un forfait bloqué.



Mon forfait click date de 33 mois siffle et j'ai environ 1300 points.
A mon avis ils ne peuvent pas te refuser le passage à l'iPhone mais le prix de vente risque de s'en ressentir.

Dernier point : l'évolution du marché étant ce qu'elle est, pensez-vous que l'engagement sur 12 mois pour 30  de plus vaut le coup ? Dans 12 mois je possède mon iPhone 3G, désimlocké et je ne suis plus engagé, je serais en position de force pour revendre mon iPhone (au moins 300, non ?) et pour renégocier mon engagement chez Orange. En plus d'ici là les autres opérateurs seront peut-être doté de l'iPhone aussi. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je suis preneur de tous les avis sur ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Mon forfait click date de 33 mois siffle et j'ai environ 1300 points.
> A mon avis ils ne peuvent pas te refuser le passage à l'iPhone mais le prix de vente risque de s'en ressentir.
> 
> Dernier point : l'évolution du marché étant ce qu'elle est, pensez-vous que l'engagement sur 12 mois pour 30  de plus vaut le coup ? Dans 12 mois je possède mon iPhone 3G, désimlocké et je ne suis plus engagé, je serais en position de force pour revendre mon iPhone (au moins 300, non ?) et pour renégocier mon engagement chez Orange. En plus d'ici là les autres opérateurs seront peut-être doté de l'iPhone aussi. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Je suis preneur de tous les avis sur ce sujet.



Merci. 

Pour l'engagement, 30 euros pour 12 mois c'est correct.
Dans un an, il peut se passer beaucoup de choses. En 2 ans, encore plus.


----------



## Cathaari (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai actuellement un forfait bloqué chez Orange, illimité soir et week end.

Je me suis rendu en agence, et je confirme que, avec un forfait bloqué, ils ne refusent pas l'Iphone, mais l'option Iphone, à 14euros.

Je pense donc passer à un forfait click engagement 12 mois à 15&#8364;/mois pour une heure, et ajouter l'option Iphone.
J'ai vu que ça avait été fait plus haut (pas forcément de façon identique!), et j'aimerais avoir quelques précisions là dessus si ça ne dérange pas.
Comment fonctionne le forfait click? Les sms sont-ils décomptés des 15 euros, où sont ils en hors forfait?
J'utilise à 90% le sms, et je n'aimerais pas me retrouver avec une facture de folie.


Edit: J'ai re-édit mon post, ayant trouvé une partie de mes réponses en relisant bien ce qui était écrit plus haut.


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2008)

Malheureusement je ne peux rien te dire au sujet des sms, je ne m'en sers pas du tout. Par contre je pensais que le forfait 1 h était à 18  (c'est ce que je paye en tout cas)


----------



## Cathaari (18 Octobre 2008)

Et bien selon l'engagement, le prix change.
Avec un engagement de 12 et 24 mois, c'est 15 euros (allez comprendre pourquoi le prix ne change pas...) et 18 sans engagement.


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2008)

Il y a presque 3 ans quand je me suis engagé, c'était 18 avec un engagement de 24 mois.


----------



## an3k (19 Octobre 2008)

Illisible ce topic... ! il n'existe pas un article qui regroupe tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les forfaits pour faire son choix ??? c'est un peu la jungle...


----------



## Macuserman (19 Octobre 2008)

Si ça te va pas, tu es pas handicapé...

Tu vas sur Google (évidemment) et tu as ça:

http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/gsmgpspda/GSM/comparatif-illimythics-origami-sujet_18140_1.htm


----------



## Lamar (19 Octobre 2008)

an3k a dit:


> Illisible ce topic... ! il n'existe pas un article qui regroupe tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les forfaits pour faire son choix ??? c'est un peu la jungle...



Et ce genre de message permet de le rendre plus lisible. Merci à toi pour cet apport constructif.


----------



## lsr (24 Octobre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> suite à mes différents appels à Orange, pour acheter un iPhone, en conservant mon numéro actuel, ainsi que mon forfait clik à 18  (en lui rajoutant l'option iPhone à 14 ), mais en n'ayant pas assez de points (1300 et quelques), j'ai obtenu les infos suivantes :
> *le service fidélisation me rajoute les points manquants*
> ...



Cool pour toi!
Quand tu dis que le service te rajoute les points manquants, ils te rajoutent combien de points?
Le forfait click est un forfait bloqué?

Je suis en pleine période de doute, acheté un iphone ou attendre encore?
J'ai 1210 points et un forfait CMO 24/mois depuis bientôt 4 ans...
Pour l'instant, quand je regarde mon compte sur le site d'orage, ca me fait l'iphone 8Go à 398,75 (avec ré-engagment de 24 mois).
Par contre je pense que je bénéficie de 200 points si je commande sur internet, alors si je me rends dans une agence ca risque d'être plus élevé...
Je pensais prendre l'option internet max à 9 par mois tout en conservant mon forfait, mais cette option est compatible avec le CMO ? (forfait bloqué pour info)

400, ca fait vraiment trop cher, surtout que je payerais 108 en plus par an pour le forfait...

On peut s'attendre à une baisse des prix pour noel?

merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Lamar (25 Octobre 2008)

lsr a dit:


> Cool pour toi!
> Quand tu dis que le service te rajoute les points manquants, ils te rajoutent combien de points?
> Le forfait click est un forfait bloqué?
> 
> ...



Salut,
le forfait clik n'est pas un forfait bloqué (même si je ne sais pas à quoi correspond ce concept de forfait bloqué, ça veut dire qu'une fois son forfait on ne peut plus téléphoner ?).
Le service fidélisation est très compétent, c'est le choix 3 sur le menu du 700.
J'avais besoin de plus de 1000 points (je vais vérifier sur ma facture et j'éditerais le message) et je les ai eu.
Au final voici ma commande :
iPhone blanc, je conserve mon numéro et mon forfait clik 1 h à 18, je rajoute l'option iPhone à 14, je l'ai payé 279, car je ne me suis engagé que sur 12 mois (30 de moins si 24 mois). Livré en 48 h  en point relais.
Dernière chose je suis en train de le recharger et je ne pourrais l'utiliser qu'à partir du 29 : c'est mon cadeau d'anniversaire


----------



## mouche21 (25 Octobre 2008)

j'ai une question qui me taraude et que je permets de poster ici même si je sens déjà se déchainer les foudres des pros de l'iphone :rose: car les réponses du service clientèle d'orange entreprise (sur mon forfait "performance mail optima") ne m'éclairent pas

est ce que l'utilisations en wi fi (mails, recherches sur le net, chargement de fichiers joints et d'applications sur apple store) sans passer par la 3G est gratuite ou rentre dans les (pauvres) 50 go compris dans mon abonnement ?


----------



## naas (25 Octobre 2008)

wifi gratuit


----------



## marina_03 (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis désolé je n'ai pas lu les 51 pages, donc peut-etre que ma question a déjà été posée :rose:

j'aimerais avoir un iphone et je voulais savoir si le forfait origami star 1h+1h est compatible avec l'iphone, et si je pourrais aller sur internet gratuitement et bien entendu youtube etc... En fait je voudrais savoir ce que je pourrais faire et ne pas faire avec l'origami star 1h+1h et l'iphone ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2008)

une boîte ma contacte pour un entretien de 30 min sur l'utilisation de mon iPhone. Suis je le seul


----------



## Sudiste06 (26 Octobre 2008)

mouche21 a dit:


> j'ai une question qui me taraude et que je permets de poster ici même si je sens déjà se déchainer les foudres des pros de l'iphone :rose: car les réponses du service clientèle d'orange entreprise (sur mon forfait "performance mail optima") ne m'éclairent pas
> 
> est ce que l'utilisations en wi fi (mails, recherches sur le net, chargement de fichiers joints et d'applications sur apple store) sans passer par la 3G est gratuite ou rentre dans les (pauvres) 50 go compris dans mon abonnement ?



Salut, cela fait parti de tes (par exemple pour un forfait de base Orange..) 10 heures de wifi/mois..

S06


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> une boîte ma contacte pour un entretien de 30 min sur l'utilisation de mon iPhone. Suis je le seul



Ah ? 
Dis en plus !


----------



## Lamar (26 Octobre 2008)

Sudiste06 a dit:


> Salut, cela fait parti de tes (par exemple pour un forfait de base Orange..) 10 heures de wifi/mois..
> 
> S06



Pas si tu te connectes sur ton propre réseau wifi (je crois) (j'espère).


----------



## bruno06 (26 Octobre 2008)

Les 10h en questions sont ne concernent que les connexions aux hotspots Orange.
Chez toi ou dans les bornes "free access" c'est bien évidement gratuit et illimité (comme sur un pc, un mac ... un ipod touch).


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah ?
> Dis en plus !



Ils se disent mandatés par orange, l'entretien devrait être de 30 minutes :mouais:
C'est un boite dont le nom est un acronyme en 3 lettres.
je vous tiens au courant demain...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

naas a dit:


> Ils se disent mandatés par orange, l'entretien devrait être de 30 minutes :mouais:
> C'est un boite dont le nom est un acronyme en 3 lettres.
> je vous tiens au courant demain...



Mokééé.
Bizarre. 
Curieux de connaître le but de cet entretien...


----------



## Liyad (27 Octobre 2008)

Pour Noël (sortie le 13 novembre): 







La série de Noël Origami star pour Apple iPhone 3G

2h 24/7
+ 2h vers tous les opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
SMS illimités tous opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
20h Wi-Fi
data Illimitée :
Internet + Emails + Visual Voice Mail
au tarif de 45 euros par mois (1)






3h 24/7
+ 3h vers tous les opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
SMS illimités tous opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
20h Wi-Fi
data Illimitée :
Internet + Emails + Visual Voice Mail
au tarif de 55 euros par mois (1)


4h 24/7
+ Appels illimités tous opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
SMS illimités tous opérateurs le soir dès 20h et le we
20h Wi-Fi
data Illimitée :
Internet + Emails + Visual Voice Mail
au tarif de 75 euros par mois (1)


&#8230;complétée par le SMS illimité du KDO Origami
Pour 1 euro de plus, 1 an de SMS(2)
illimités 24h/24 vers tous les opérateurs
(valable uniquement en acquisition)

et toujours
avantage -26 ans(3)
10% de réduction par mois sur la SL 2h

et prolongation des forfaits Orange pour iPhone
Attention : Pour des raisons techniques, l&#8217;iPhone n&#8217;est pas compatible avec les autres cadeaux (Musique, GPS, Unik et TV)
(1) prix avec engagement 24 mois (+ 4,50&#8364; sur 12 mois)
(2)réservé aux nouveaux clients Orange qui souscrivent un forfait ou une SL pour iPhone
(3) avantages valables 12 mois. reconductible sous réserve d&#8217;éligibilité
(4) fair use 500 Mo ...

Rien de plus pour l'instant, pas d'autres forfaits en vue et pas de modifications des autres forfaits origami.
Ces forfaits sont trés semblables aux présents
Pas de forfait Origami 1H special iPhone,
Pas de TV non plus.

Source : http://www.iphon.fr/post/2008/10/25/Exclu-:-Les-nouveaux-forfaits-Orange-du-13-novembre


----------



## naas (27 Octobre 2008)

sauf que les SMS en journée sont payants ou bien il faut un suplement de 3 euros


----------



## Dr_cube (27 Octobre 2008)

Salut tout le monde ! 

J'ai une petite question à propos d'un forfait Orange qui pourrait être compatible avec l'iPhone.. 

J'ai un très vieux Nokia 3310 avec un tout aussi vieux forfait 1h = 15 euros/mois sans engagement. 
Je suis allé sur le site iphone.orange.fr, et dans la rubrique "forfaits et tarifs", sous rubique "L'option pour iPhone" (http://iphone.orange.fr/#/forfaits/option/), j'ai trouvé quelque chose d'intéressant : 
- On peut souscrire quel que soit le forfait (c'est dit deux fois), dans la mesure où on n'a pas un forfait bloqué ou Mobicarte, ou qu'on n'a pas déjà un forfait iPhone. 
- On a un accès illimité (limité à 500Mo/mois) à tous les services iPhone. 

D'après ce que j'ai compris, on paye 14 euros/mois en plus de notre forfait courant, et on achète notre iPhone 3G (149 euros pour le 8Go), et on peut profiter de tous les services de l'iPhone. 

J'ai essayé de simuler une souscription, mais ça me dit que mon forfait n'est pas compatible. Or il n'est ni bloqué, ni Mobicarte, ni iPhone, ni Ten By Orange, ni M6, ni ZAP.. Bref, il entre dans la catégorie "n'importe quel forfait Orange" décrite par Orange. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une explication ? 
Est-ce que je peux aller chez Orange en leur démontrant que mon forfait est compatible selon leur pub et qu'ils doivent donc accepter que je souscrive à cette offre ? 

J'ai tendance à être sur la défensive avec les opérateurs téléphoniques.. Entre les pub bourrées d'astérisques qui flairent l'arnaque à 3km, et les augmentations de tarifs à tout va, les offres spéciales non avantageuses (je reçois des SMS "forfait 1h=27euros/mois engagé sur 24 mois !") j'ai vraiment peur de me faire avoir.. Par exemple, je viens de remarquer qu'ils me facturent les SMS 13 centimes, alors qu'il me semble que le gouvernement avait obligé les opérateurs à baisser les prix des SMS... Est-ce que vous savez ce qu'il en est exactement ? 

Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## Lamar (27 Octobre 2008)

Appelle le 700 depuis ton mobile et tape le choix 3 (résiliation). Là tu tomberas sur quelqu'un de compétent qui te renseignera en prenant en compte le forfait que tu as et le téléphone que tu veux acheter.
Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## fgcom (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je cherche à acheter un iphone 3G blanc 16Go (neuf et garanti) avant ce dimanche 02/11/08 sur Paris, sans abonnement. Je repars à l'étranger après. Un bon plan? Une adresse ? Merci d'avance ! François.


----------



## F118I4 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je tiens à informer tous les propriétaires d' iPhone que liberema3g.com est passé à l' action c.a.d. à une action en justice pour qu' Orange débride son réseau 3G+ pour tous les forfaits proposants la 3G+.

Je cite le poste de liberema3g:
"Rappelons qui est notre Avocat: Il est l'avocat de l'UFC qui a fait condamner plusieurs fois les opérateurs mobiles. Il a rejoint le barreau en 1994 après avoir exercé les fonctions de directeur adjoint et directeur juridique de l'Association U.F.C QUE CHOISIR"

Si vous voulez participer ou soutenir cette procédure rejoigner le forum ou les fils dédiés:
http://forum.liberema3g.com/viewtopic.php?id=351&action=new
http://www.liberema3g.com/


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Mokééé.
> Bizarre.
> Curieux de connaître le but de cet entretien...



Dur de s'y retrouver dans tout ces messages.

Qui voudrait bien résumer : entre les forfaits de bases Orange et origami, quelles sont les différences essentielles, à l'usage...? 

Merci

Albert


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2008)

pour Mon utilisation orientée web les forfaits iPhone conviennent mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> pour Mon utilisation orientée web les forfaits iPhone conviennent mieux



Et il y a un autre avantage si j'ai bien compris : le soir les deux heures c'est à partir de 18h et non 20h
Albert


----------



## Miralf (4 Novembre 2008)

et l'origami à 32 euros ? il n'existe plus ? parce que 45 euros juste pour etre appellé ca fait chero


----------



## Lamar (5 Novembre 2008)

N'oubliez pas l'option iPhone à 14 disponible avec de nombreux forfaits.


----------



## iMage (6 Novembre 2008)

bonjour savez vous quand l'exclu orange sera perdu et que d'autres operatueurs pourront faire beneficier  de l'iphone?
:love:


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2008)

Le lendemain de la saint glinglin


----------



## iMage (6 Novembre 2008)

j'avais entendu 3 ans apres la sortie du 1er iphone ?


----------



## Lamar (6 Novembre 2008)

Tu as une bonne ouïe :rateau:

Je crois que cette info est ultra-secrète et toutes les infos que tu pourras avoir ne seront que des rumeurs non vérifiables.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

iMage a dit:


> j'avais entendu 3 ans apres la sortie du 1er iphone ?



et trois ans nous mèneraient à quelle date ?
Albert


----------



## thierry37 (8 Novembre 2008)

Juste pour taquiner un peu les possesseurs d'iPhone Orange.. FR...
(peut être que qqu'un a déjà posté.. mais je pouvais pas relire les 50 pages..)
Je viens de recevoir mon iPhone... en Autriche.. chez.. Orange AT...
Ce qui donne, un forfait à 25euros... pour 16h de téléphone par mois..; vers toute l'Europe...
et le package data iPhone est à 14 euros par mois.. pour l'illimité.. (oui.. mais 3Go de traffic )
total.. 39 euros par mois.. forfait 16h.. Europe.. data illimitées
voili... ;-)  c'est cool !
(ah vi.. engagement 24 mois, bien sûr... mais aussi.. offre à l'abonnement.. les 6 premiers mois sont gratuits..)


----------



## iMage (8 Novembre 2008)

y a de la concurrence la bas,


----------



## roccoyop (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Vu que l'on peut acheter un iPhone 3G 16 Go totalement débloqué en Belgique pour 615  au lieu de 709  en France (609  + 100  de desimlockage), j'aimerai savoir si SFR accepte la facture belge pour rembourser le 460  afin de garder le client.

Je n'ai pas encore trouvé de réponse parmi tous les messages que j'ai pu lire, et ça en fait un gros paquet en tout !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Le plus simple est encore de leur poser la question. 

On se pose la même question sur ce fil.


----------



## gg90 (13 Novembre 2008)

bonjour
J'ai un peu l'impression d'être dépassé par la complexité des tarifs/options des abonnements pour l'iphone... Le niveau minimum semblant être celui d'ingénieur pour tout assimiler, (ce que je ne suis pas(, je vais essayer de poser qq questions.
(tiens au fait,  pourquoi pas  un nouveau metier a développer : "débroussailleur" de tarif Orange . ,)
Merci de votre aide en fonction des nvlles offres ..
- actuellement deux portables avec abonnement orange business pro, nous envisageons deux iphone 16 gig .
1) Quid de nos points ' changer de mobile' pour le prix du "matériel"
2) Consommations mensuelles 
     de téléphone "voix", 3 à 4 h, 
     une cinquantaine de sms, mois
     tres peu d'Internet ( mais avec l'iphone ce sera surement plus), 
     20/30 photos par mois, tout ceci depuis la France
3) déplacement occasionnel à l'étranger, (europe, usa), quelles précautions ou forfait prendre pour ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises au retour ( comme un ami qui ayant envoyer une quinzaine de photos MMS depuis la Belgique, a eu 80 à régler au retour pour débloquer sa ligne, bloquée par Orange .. !!!), durant ces séjours, consut messagerie, sms et mms

Si qq'un pouvait me donner une adresse simple pour trouver tout cela, une sorte de guide de choix ..., chapeau  ( p inf j'ai contacté par tel les services Orange, bien sur avec eux, comme à la SNCF, tout est possible, mais mon interlocuteur était surtout motivé pour prendre une commande ...)

Merci d'avance
gg90


----------



## miaou (15 Novembre 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Malheureusement je ne peux rien te dire au sujet des sms, je ne m'en sers pas du tout. Par contre je pensais que le forfait 1 h était à 18  (c'est ce que je paye en tout cas)



re salut.. 
je viens de voir sur le  en effet. mais je suis complètement paumé quand même 
je ne comprend pas ce que dit  Cathaari : le forfait click 1h c'est 18, en effet,  quelle que soit  la durée d'engagement  ( c'est le prix de mobile qui change )
mais tu dit qu'il prendre aussi alors le forfait iphone orange  à 14
c'est quoi  ce forfait  ; pour iternet, web et wi-fi  ? 
ça ferait donc 1h 32/mois 
mais alors dans ce cas  le forfait FNAC orange  2h/ 37 euros n'est -il pas préférable ?
excusez mon ignorance complète  mais je suis vraiment paumé avec tout ces tarifs


----------



## vga (15 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour information, l'option iphone à 14 euros n'est plus disponible avec les forfaits web click. Orange verrouille de plus en plus ses offres. La combinaison forfait web click 2h à 25 euros avec l'option iphone à 14 euros pouvait représenter une alternative bien plus économique que la série limitée origami star. Tant pis, je vais attendre un peu avant de pouvoir m'offrir l'iphone.


----------



## miaou (15 Novembre 2008)

merci de cette précision .  je suis rassuré ,   j'avais commencé   le processus de l'abonnement  et cette option je l'ai trouvé nulle part ....
 mais alors sans cette option ..  donc ,avec  1h/18 ou 2h/25 on a quoi exactement  ??


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> merci de cette précision .  je suis rassuré ,   j'avais commencé   le processus de l'abonnement  et cette option je l'ai trouvé nulle part ....
> mais alors sans cette option ..  donc ,avec  1h/18 ou 2h/25 on a quoi exactement  ??



moi aussi je vais encore attendre.... ou renoncer.
Albert


----------



## Lamar (15 Novembre 2008)

vga a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour information, l'option iphone à 14 euros n'est plus disponible avec les forfaits web click. Orange verrouille de plus en plus ses offres. La combinaison forfait web click 2h à 25 euros avec l'option iphone à 14 euros pouvait représenter une alternative bien plus économique que la série limitée origami star. Tant pis, je vais attendre un peu avant de pouvoir m'offrir l'iphone.



Et quand on vient de prendre l'option iPhone pour son forfait click, tu crois que ça se passe comment ?


----------



## ichris75 (16 Novembre 2008)

je suis tenté de prendre mon iPhone avec un forfait FNAC mobile 3h premium, y en a-t-il qui ont ce forfait ? est-ce que le débit 3G+ est bien débridé comme sur un forfait Orange pour iPhone ?
Merci.


----------



## Gwen (16 Novembre 2008)

Attention, le forfait FNAC ne comprend que 10Mo de mail, autant dire rien.


----------



## Fred'X (17 Novembre 2008)

500Mo pour le forfait premium.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Fred'X a dit:


> 500Mo pour le forfait premium.



Je crois que tu fais erreur.
Tu confonds limite data web et limite data mail.


----------



## Fred'X (17 Novembre 2008)

Pas impossible, je suis justement en train de relire, du coup.

J'allais dire fièrement "c'est la vendeuse qui m'l'a dit, d'abord" mais comme elle m'a aussi dit que l'assurance était mensuelle je préfère ne pas trop m'y fier.

Ils annoncent l'équivalent de 1000 mails sans pièces jointes. Mouai... En gros vu le nombre de mails "fwd:fwd:fwd:fwd", "tiens, ça va te faire marrer" et autres spam-like je risque de dépasser en une semaine 

Je l'ai pris mais j'avoue ne pas savoir si je suis en 3g ou 3g+ vu que j'utilise surtout mon wifi perso.

Le côté qui m'intéresse c'est de pouvoir cumuler des points orange _et_ des  points Fnac (_ça fait des cadeaux pas chers, hi hi_).


----------



## melaure (17 Novembre 2008)

Je suis passé chez Orange. Si on a fini sa période de deux ans après le dernier portable, on peut avoir un iPhone en renouvellement sans changer de contrat (si on veut juste rester en téléphonie par exemple). 129 euros le 8 Go, 179 euros le 16 Go. Comme j'ai plus de 3000 points, je dois avoir quelques euros en moins encore ...

J'attend de voir mes dépenses de Noël avant de me décider


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2008)

tiens en parlant de Mo. J'ai souscrit lors d'un déplacement en europe un forfait de 6Mo pour le surf et Le mail. Bon ok. Mais je demande comment puis je savoir ou en est ma consommation. La grand blanc de ma conseillère ... Un instant je me renseigne ... Cela est largement suffisant monsieur. 
Oui mais OU je peux suivre ma conso ?
Réponse: benh euh c'est pas possible. 
Alors c'est vrai ? Hummmmm louche ça


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2008)

pardon 3Mo 6 


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> tiens en parlant de Mo. J'ai souscrit lors d'un déplacement en europe un forfait de 6Mo pour le surf et Le mail. Bon ok. Mais je demande comment puis je savoir ou en est ma consommation. La grand blanc de ma conseillère ... Un instant je me renseigne ... Cela est largement suffisant monsieur.
> Oui mais OU je peux suivre ma conso ?
> Réponse: benh euh c'est pas possible.
> Alors c'est vrai ? Hummmmm louche ça



Le seul moyen, c'est de reinitialiser le compteur sur l'iPhone.
Réglages > Général > Utilisation > "Réinitialiser les statistiques".

De cette façon, tu peux voir combien tu consommes en upload et download.



naas a dit:


> pardon 3Mo 6 &#8364;



Les rapias !


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2008)

je voulais pas faire ça. Je vais voir ce que mon ami google me donne avec mon ananas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> je voulais pas faire ça. Je vais voir ce que mon ami google me donne avec mon ananas



Ah ouai mais ça c'est pas du juste !


----------



## ichris75 (17 Novembre 2008)

pour les emails je pense plutot utiliser IMAP que POP donc le traffic passe en traffic WEB.

Alors, personne pour confirmer les débits 3G+ avec Fnac mobile ?


----------



## miaou (18 Novembre 2008)

encore une petite question sans doute toute bête ..
J"'ai envie d'un iphone . a quoi sert exactement l'option orange iphone à 14 ?
si je prend une abonnement minimum ..  le click  1h /18 . chez moi , je pourrais utiliser l'iphone  , exactement et sans restriction comme un ipod touch; sur mon propre réseau wifi  pour surf , achats sur itunes store, ect .....  
merci


----------



## Gwen (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui, tu pourras, mais dés que tu voudras utiliser internet, tu te retrouveras à payer les communications Data hors forfait et ça reviens vite cher.

L'iPhone est programmé pour se connecter régulièrement sur le réseau, il faut bien tout désactiver si tu ne veux pas que ça se produise et tu n'es jamais sur à 100%


----------



## miaou (18 Novembre 2008)

ok merci de ta réponse ..  
je vais prendre un ipod touch.; ,là pas de frais j 'espère ? ... 
et conserver un  mobile à part sur mon forfait actuel  . non ?


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, tu pourras, mais dés que tu voudras utiliser internet, tu te retrouveras à payer les communications Data hors forfait et ça reviens vite cher.
> 
> L'iPhone est programmé pour se connecter régulièrement sur le réseau, il faut bien tout désactiver si tu ne veux pas que ça se produise et tu n'es jamais sur à 100%



Si on coupe la 3G et on vire la config data GPRS, ça ne suffit pas ?


----------



## Dj0ul (18 Novembre 2008)

Je me demande... un truc m'échappe avec leur offre farfelue...
Avec l'Origami Star, on a :
SMS métropolitains illimités ​​​vers tous les opérateurs du lundi au jeudi de 20h à 8h
le lendemain et du vendredi 20h au lundi 8h.

Ok. Mais la journée de 8h01 à 19h59, on a quoi comme SMS ? On paye ? :mouais:​


----------



## Fred'X (18 Novembre 2008)

Je pense qu'ils sont décomptés du forfait à raison de 0,10 par SMS, c'est le tarif sur fnac premium (si je ne dis pas d'ânerie).

Concernant la 3G j'ai peut-être une info intéressante (ou à suivre) qui vient de macbidouille : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-11-13/#17403


----------



## F118I4 (18 Novembre 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Je me demande... un truc m'échappe avec leur offre farfelue...
> Avec l'Origami Star, on a :
> SMS métropolitains illimités ​​​vers tous les opérateurs du lundi au jeudi de 20h à 8h
> le lendemain et du vendredi 20h au lundi 8h.
> ...


On paie  , les sms sont hors-forfait en journée par contre il y a les sms illimités 24h/24 et 7j/7 avec le cadeau de 1 euros de plus par mois offre valable juste pour la période de fête de Noël ou alors l' avantage - de 26 ans soit sms illimités 24h/24 ou soit réduction de 10% sur la facture (par mois).


----------



## Dj0ul (18 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> On paie  , les sms sont hors-forfait en journée par contre il y a les sms illimités 24h/24 et 7j/7 avec le cadeau de 1 euros de plus par mois offre valable juste pour la période de fête de Noël ou alors l' avantage - de 26 ans soit sms illimités 24h/24 ou soit réduction de 10% sur la facture (par mois).


 
J'ai 29 ans (aujourd'hui) 
C'est un peu n'importe quoi non ?? Enfin, je trouve ça commercialement nul. 

Ok. Autant prendre le forfait iPhone classique à  *2h + 2h soirs & we* et 50 SMS ... 
Au moins, on maitrise sa facture. Perso, je préfère  gérer comme ça.


----------



## F118I4 (18 Novembre 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> J'ai 29 ans (aujourd'hui)
> C'est un peu n'importe quoi non ?? Enfin, je trouve ça commercialement nul.
> 
> Ok. Autant prendre le forfait iPhone classique à  *2h + 2h soirs & we* et 50 SMS ...
> Au moins, on maitrise sa facture. Perso, je préfère  gérer comme ça.


Bah tout dépend de combien de sms tu envoies , si tu en envoies pas bcp et en journée vaut mieux faire du hors-forfait que prendre un forfait iPhone classique.

J' avais le forfait iPhone classique 2h mais j' envoies peu de sms en journée mais plus les soir et week donc j' ai changé vers un Origami Star iPhone 2h (-10 euros par mois sur la facture puisque je suis - de 26 ans  ) à l' occas j' envoie un ou 2 sms dans la journée cela me revient toujours moins chère que mon ancien forfait.


----------



## Dj0ul (18 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah tout dépend de combien de sms tu envoies , si tu en envoies pas bcp et en journée vaut mieux faire du hors-forfait que prendre un forfait iPhone classique.
> 
> J' avais le forfait iPhone classique 2h mais j' envoies peu de sms en journée mais plus les soir et week donc j' ai changé vers un Origami Star iPhone 2h (-10 euros par mois sur la facture puisque je suis - de 26 ans  ) à l' occas j' envoie un ou 2 sms dans la journée cela me revient toujours moins chère que mon ancien forfait.


 
Par principe, payer (assez cher...), bénéficier de textos illimités et pour autant me dire que je ne peux pas répondre à un texto ou en envoyer avant 18h parce que sinon je vais devoir repayer en +, je trouve cela abusé 
La formule est mauvaise.


----------



## F118I4 (18 Novembre 2008)

Dj0ul a dit:


> Par principe, payer (assez cher...), bénéficier de textos illimités et pour autant me dire que je ne peux pas répondre à un texto ou en envoyer avant 18h parce que sinon je vais devoir repayer en +, je trouve cela abusé
> La formule est mauvaise.


Oui oui tu as raison , la forumle c' est payer chère ou payer un peu moins chère et faire des compromis  .


----------



## miaou (19 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, tu pourras, mais dés que tu voudras utiliser internet, tu te retrouveras à payer les communications Data hors forfait et ça reviens vite cher.
> 
> L'iPhone est programmé pour se connecter régulièrement sur le réseau, il faut bien tout désactiver si tu ne veux pas que ça se produise et tu n'es jamais sur à 100%



excuse moi de revenir la dessus, mais tu es bien sur de ça ?  on m'as dit que non ....
chez moi ,sur mon propre réseau WIFI ( en l'occurrence  Free ) je pouvais utiliser  l'iphone , gratuitement exactement  comme un ipod touch
 Pour profiter de toutes les capacités  de l'iphone  je dois ,bien sur,  prendre en plus  un forfait orange iphone ,celui à 14 ou un autre , mais autrement  le click 1 ou 2h  ça irait
tu peux  me dire  ce que en pense stp .. merci


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2008)

Sur le WiFi, les connections avec le iPhone sont bien sûr entièrement gratuite, mais.. la ou ça pose problème, c'est que j'ai remarqué que mon iPhone ne commutait pas instantanément vers le WiFi et quand j'arrivais chez moi, et que je lançais safari mobile, il restait branché sur le Edge pendant quelques secondes, c'est court, mais au prix de la seconde de connexion sans forfait data, cela peut revenir cher en fin de mois, car 30 x pas grands choses pour quelques secondes = une facture salée au final 

Je ne connais pas les forfaits Click, mais si tu as un forfait classique, c'est a dire juste voie, tu peux en effet facilement rajouter toutes les options pour l'iPhone pour 14&#8364; en plus de ton forfait, ce qui est pas mal.


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Sur le WiFi, les connections avec le iPhone sont bien sûr entièrement gratuite, mais.. la ou ça pose problème, c'est que j'ai remarqué que mon iPhone ne commutait pas instantanément vers le WiFi et quand j'arrivais chez moi, et que je lançais safari mobile, il restait branché sur le Edge pendant quelques secondes, c'est court, mais au prix de la seconde de connexion sans forfait data, cela peut revenir cher en fin de mois, car 30 x pas grands choses pour quelques secondes = une facture salée au final
> 
> Je ne connais pas les forfaits Click, mais si tu as un forfait classique, c'est a dire juste voie, tu peux en effet facilement rajouter toutes les options pour l'iPhone pour 14 en plus de ton forfait, ce qui est pas mal.



Et la partie Edge ne peut pas être désactivée comme la 3G ? Ou déconfigurée ?


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2008)

mode avion


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> mode avion



Super. Comme ça, arrivé chez toi, on peut plus te joindre sur le mobile. :bebe:
Autant, pour quelqu'un qui a un fixe chez lui, c'est pas bien grave.
Mais certaines personnes n'ont qu'un gsm pour appeler et être appelé. 

Un iPhone sans option internet, c'est un peu du gâchis non ?


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Super. Comme ça, arrivé chez toi, on peut plus te joindre sur le mobile. :bebe:
> Autant, pour quelqu'un qui a un fixe chez lui, c'est pas bien grave.
> Mais certaines personnes n'ont qu'un gsm pour appeler et être appelé.
> 
> Un iPhone sans option internet, c'est un peu du gâchis non ?



Non car c'est un iPod Touch avec téléphonie, ce qui suffit à certains


----------



## naas (19 Novembre 2008)

m'étonnes que ça plus d'intérêt  pour moi c'est 90% internet et 10% tel


----------



## Gwen (19 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Non car c'est un iPod Touch avec téléphonie, ce qui suffit à certains



Justement non, en mode avion, plus de téléphone. Donc c'est limite comme utilisation.


----------



## Fred'X (19 Novembre 2008)

Ca devient un ipod Touch.

+1 et plus avec toi, Dj0ul. Mais il faut s'y faire. Mon premier coup de vieux je l'ai pris à 26 ans, pas pour avoir dépassé le quart de siècle mais plutôt pour ne plus avoir droit aux tarifs "jeunes" à la banque, dans le train, pour les téléphones...

J'attends ma carte vermeil avec impatience.


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Justement non, en mode avion, plus de téléphone. Donc c'est limite comme utilisation.



Je ne parlais pas du mode avion, mais de l'iPhone avec juste du GSM pour le vocal (sans GPRS, iMode, 3G, etc ...).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas du mode avion, mais de l'iPhone avec juste du GSM pour le vocal (sans GPRS, iMode, 3G, etc ...).



Impossible.
Il n'y a pas de mode "vocal".
Même en mode GSM, il y a échange DATA.


----------



## miaou (19 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Je ne connais pas les forfaits Click, mais si tu as un forfait classique, c'est a dire juste voie, tu peux en effet facilement rajouter toutes les options pour l'iPhone pour 14 en plus de ton forfait, ce qui est pas mal.


  merci encore 
je vais voir si je peux avoir une forfait click  ,sinon le prendrai un ZEN OU STAR  1H


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Impossible.
> Il n'y a pas de mode "vocal".
> Même en mode GSM, il y a échange DATA.



Dans ce cas, est-ce que ceux qui ont iPhone avec un simple abonnement ont des débits data facturés en plus ?


----------



## parky (19 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Justement non, en mode avion, plus de téléphone. Donc c'est limite comme utilisation.



J'avais entendu parlé d'un mode "Data à l'étranger" qui justement ne télécharge les data que sur Wifi (à la base c'est pour éviter de faire exploser la facture quand on est à l'étranger...)


----------



## simpson (19 Novembre 2008)

slt je vais bientot m offrir un i phone mais je sais pas avec quel forfait
que pensez vous de l origami star 1h+1h
qu est ce qu il y aura comme hors forfait  
en vous remerciant d avance


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Dans ce cas, est-ce que ceux qui ont iPhone avec un simple abonnement ont des débits data facturés en plus ?



Si tu ne fais pas attention, oui.




simpson a dit:


> slt je vais bientot m offrir un i phone mais je sais pas avec quel forfait
> que pensez vous de l origami star 1h+1h
> qu est ce qu il y aura comme hors forfait
> en vous remerciant d avance



Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton téléphone.


----------



## miaou (19 Novembre 2008)

simpson a dit:


> slt je vais bientot m offrir un i phone mais je sais pas avec quel forfait
> que pensez vous de l origami star 1h+1h
> qu est ce qu il y aura comme hors forfait
> en vous remerciant d avance



c'est justement celui a quoi j'avais pensé 
179( pour le 16 ) 29 par mois  
il y a internet illimité . mais c'est ma même chose qu'avec  orange iphone  ?  
ça ferai encore moins cher lque le forfait  click 1h , 18 + 14 ( orange    iphone )


----------



## simpson (19 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> c'est justement celui a quoi j'avais pensé
> 179( pour le 16 ) 29 par mois
> il y a internet illimité . mais c'est ma même chose qu'avec orange iphone ?
> ça ferai encore moins cher lque le forfait click 1h , 18 + 14 ( orange iphone )


 
slt je ne vois plus le forfait i phone a 14euros avec le forfait click sur le net


----------



## miaou (20 Novembre 2008)

salut . je leur avais pose la question  et c'est oui 
leur réponse:


> Vous souhaitez des informations concernant l'iPhone.
> Je vous précise que l'option Orange pour iPhone est compatible avec tous les forfaits Origami et Click.
> Avec cette option vous bénéficiez de :
> - Internet en illimité
> ...


 je n'ai trop  compris la dernière phrase....   
et toujours j'aimerai savoir  si c'est même chose que internet illimité  que dans le forfait Star 1h+1h 29.


----------



## Lamar (20 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> salut . je leur avais pose la question  et c'est oui
> leur réponse:
> je n'ai trop  compris la dernière phrase....
> et toujours j'aimerai savoir  si c'est même chose que internet illimité  que dans le forfait Star 1h+1h 29.



La dernière signifie (pour une partie) que tu ne peux pas prendre l'option iPhone avec le forfait iPhone : ce qui semble, somme toute, en y réfléchissant, assez logique


----------



## miaou (20 Novembre 2008)

ouais !   je suis un peu c..   sur ce coup là...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> je n'ai trop  compris la dernière phrase....



Ils t'expliquent que tu ne peux pas prendre l'option iPhone avec des forfaits déjà spécifiques à l'iPhone (Origami Star iPhone et forfait iPhone).
C'est comme si tu demandais l'option climatisation sur ta voiture alors que tu as déjà un pack finition avec la clim.




miaou a dit:


> j'aimerai savoir  si c'est même chose que internet illimité  que dans le forfait Star 1h+1h 29.



Non. L'option iPhone à 14 euros par mois est différente de l'"internet illimité" du forfait Star 1h+1h. 
En l'occurrence, avec l'option iPhone tu as le Visual Voice Mail, Internet illimité, Mail illimité, ...
Avec le forfait à 29 euros, tu as simplement internet illimité, c'est à dire, Safari en illimité.


----------



## Gwen (20 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas du mode avion, mais de l'iPhone avec juste du GSM pour le vocal (sans GPRS, iMode, 3G, etc ...).



Pas toi, mais NASS oui. Il évoquait cette solution qui a le mérite de couper ta connexion, au moins, tu ne risques pas de consommer ton forfait. mais du coup, en effet, le tel ne sert a rien


----------



## loleroo (20 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Je m'apprête à acheter un iPhone 3G d'ici une à deux semaines couplé à un origami star (normal, pas l'origami pour iPhone). Je voulais savoir si c'était une exclu web ou si l'on pouvait l'acheter en magasin (je sais que c'est possible pour les forfaits iPhone, mais Orange n'est pas clair concernant les forfaits origami sur son site). Certains ont peut-être étés amenés à s'acheter un iPhone avec le même forfait que moi ? Si oui, avez vous eu besoin de le commander sur le web ou peut-on aller directement en magasin ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## F118I4 (20 Novembre 2008)

loleroo a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde !
> 
> Je m'apprête à acheter un iPhone 3G d'ici une à deux semaines couplé à un origami star (normal, pas l'origami pour iPhone). Je voulais savoir si c'était une exclu web ou si l'on pouvait l'acheter en magasin (je sais que c'est possible pour les forfaits iPhone, mais Orange n'est pas clair concernant les forfaits origami sur son site). Certains ont peut-être étés amenés à s'acheter un iPhone avec le même forfait que moi ? Si oui, avez vous eu besoin de le commander sur le web ou peut-on aller directement en magasin ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


En magasin ou web , les 2 mon capitaine!
Sur le web , il y a des exclus (exemple: 3 euros en moins par mois sur sa facture)
En boutique , le personnel est parfois retissant à vendre un iPhone avec un Origami Star (pour eux en général , Origami Star iPhone avec un iPhone) mais en insistant 5 minutes l' histoire est vite régléé.


----------



## miaou (21 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Non. L'option iPhone à 14 euros par mois est différente de l'"internet illimité" du forfait Star 1h+1h.
> En l'occurrence, avec l'option iPhone tu as le Visual Voice Mail, Internet illimité, Mail illimité, ...
> Avec le forfait à 29 euros, tu as simplement internet illimité, c'est à dire, Safari en illimité.


ok  merci 
justement je me posait, aussi , la même question que ioleroo.. 
adhérent à la fnac j'aurai bien aimé  voir , aussi ,avec eux  or j'ai vu avec eux c'était 2h+2h  minimum . pour moi ,ne téléphonant moi même pas beaucoup, je n'aurais besoin que d'une 1h . apres tout  chez eux je crois que c'est 37 ( 2+2)  ça me fait que 5 de plus que le click ( 18 +14)  enfin je vais quand même voir avec eux. de trouver une solution. qui m'arrange  ..
 sinon   ce sera  le cick sur internet 
merci encore à tous de vos conseils


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Si tu téléphones peu, le forfait click avec l'option iPhone reste la solution la plus intéressante.


----------



## loleroo (21 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup, shaka !


----------



## simpson (21 Novembre 2008)

etes vous sure que l option e phone a 14  euros exciste encore


----------



## F118I4 (21 Novembre 2008)

simpson a dit:


> etes vous sure que l option e phone a 14  euros exciste encore


Oui tu peux la coupler avec pas mal de forfaits mais elle est incompatible avec certains forfaits surtout les forfaits qui n' existent plus enfin qui ne sont plus en vente.


----------



## simpson (21 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui tu peux la coupler avec pas mal de forfaits mais elle est incompatible avec certains forfaits surtout les forfaits qui n' existent plus enfin qui ne sont plus en vente.


 merci ms je ne le vois plus sur le site orange avec le forfait click


----------



## Gemma (21 Novembre 2008)

Hum alors hier j'étais toute décidée à acheter l'iPhone 16Go blanc avec un forfait origami star limité spécial Noël sur la boutique d'Orange en ligne.
Je procède à la commande, arrive la page de paiement, j'entre les infos pour le prélèvements automatique + les infos pour le paiement par CB et je valide.
Je devrais logiquement tomber sur une page de confirmation mais j'ai message du genre "par mesure de sécurité vous ne pouvez pas utilisez les touches précent/suivant de votre navigateur, blablabla" (ce que je n'ai pas fait évidemment!).
Depuis impossible de savoir si la commande est prise en compte (je n'ai reçu aucun mail), j'appelle le service client de la boutique en ligne ce matin et ils me disent que si j'ai passé ma commande cette nuit ils n'en seront informés que lundi donc ils ne peuvent rien faire pour l'instant, pas même me confirmer ma commande 

Et là je retente juste pour voir si ça marche de repasser la commande en choisissant un paiement par chèque (comme ça si l'autre est validé pas la peine d'envoyer le chèque, j'annule tout simplement), et quelle surprise, l'iPhone est passé à 0&#8364; !! (cf la capture)
J'ai pas osé validé


----------



## F118I4 (21 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Hum alors hier j'étais toute décidée à Et là je retente juste pour voir si ça marche de repasser la commande en choisissant un paiement par chèque (comme ça si l'autre est validé pas la peine d'envoyer le chèque, j'annule tout simplement), et quelle surprise, l'iPhone est passé à 0&#8364; !! (cf la capture)
> J'ai pas osé validé


Oui on a essayé de le commandé à 0 euros avec l' option KDO à 0 euros le week-end dernier sur un autre forum mais impossible de la commander même avec un autre téléphone et housse , dommage...
D' après Orange il y a une grosse mise à jour du serveur en ce moment donc c' est pour cela qu' il y a pas mal de bugs.



simpson a dit:


> merci ms je ne le vois plus sur le site orange avec le forfait click


Liens: http://id.orange.fr/auth_user/bin/a...e.fr/0/accueil/PA?PORTLETSERVICE=OPTIONIPHONE
OU http://iphone.orange.fr/#/forfaits/option/


----------



## miaou (21 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Si tu téléphones peu, le forfait click avec l'option iPhone reste la solution la plus intéressante.


 c'est surement  ce  que je vais faire .
merci encore


----------



## miaou (21 Novembre 2008)

simpson a dit:


> etes vous sure que l option e phone a 14  euros exciste encore


je pense oui .. je leur avais posé la question , vois leur réponse dans mon message précédant ( 1091 ) 
je suppose qu'il faut d'abord procéder à l'inscription click .. et  la demander , après une fois que  c'est fait ..


----------



## phiel13 (21 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à Tous. 

Souhaitant m'offrir un iPhone pour mon petit noël, j'avoue que je suis un perdu perdu avec les différents forfaits proposés par Orange. Pourriez vous m'aider à y voir plus clair :
Y a t il une différence entre les forfaits origami et les forfait classiques en dehors de l'option SMS illimités à 1  contre 50 SMS ?
Par ailleurs concernant le réseau EDGE la connexion est elle payante même si on utilise un forfait origami à 45  ?
Enfin j'ai cru comprendre que l'autre option origami iPhone à savoir 50  de remise n'était disponible que sur Orange.fr et non en magasin pouvez vous le confirmer ? 

Merci


----------



## simpson (21 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> je pense oui .. je leur avais posé la question , vois leur réponse dans mon message précédant ( 1091 )
> je suppose qu'il faut d'abord procéder à l'inscription click .. et la demander , après une fois que c'est fait ..


 j ai voulu commander l i phone avec le forfait click avec l option i phone et jusaqu a la fin ilont jamais presenter l option i phone ni les cado noel a 1 euro comment faire


----------



## F118I4 (21 Novembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Bonjour à Tous.
> 
> Souhaitant m'offrir un iPhone pour mon petit noël, j'avoue que je suis un perdu perdu avec les différents forfaits proposés par Orange. Pourriez vous m'aider à y voir plus clair :
> Y a t il une différence entre les forfaits origami et les forfait classiques en dehors de l'option SMS illimités à 1  contre 50 SMS ?
> ...


L' internet illimité avec le forfait Origami Star iPhone et forfait iPhone comprend tout le réseau Orange GPRS , Edge , 3G et 3G+ même si tu as un iPhone 3G , le réseau 3G n' est pas dispo partout en France.

La différence entre l' Origami Star iPhone et le Forfait iPhone:
-Les sms illimité les soirs et weekend pour le Origam Star iPhone SL Noël et 50 sms pour le forfait iPhone
-Les heures de wifi 20h pour l' Origami Star iPhone et 10h pour l' autre
-Le temps doublé à partir de 18h pour le forfait iPhone au lieu de 20h pour l' Origami Star
-le 1 euro KDO sms illimité pour l' Origami Star sms illimité 24H/24

Donc clairement l' Origami Star iPhone + le KDO est bcp mieux.

"50 remboursés en Exclusivité sur Orange.fr : Remise effectuée sur la 1ère facture du client et sur les suivantes le cas échant. Conditions et détails sur orange.fr"

Donc c' est une déduction sur ta facture et c' est une exclusivité Internet (c' est marqué sur le site).


----------



## phiel13 (21 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide et complète.

Une dernière question, peut on récupérer son ancien numéro de téléphone en s'abonnant sur le site orange.fr ?


----------



## F118I4 (21 Novembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Une dernière question, peut on récupérer son ancien numéro de téléphone en s'abonnant sur le site orange.fr ?


Tu parles de la portabilité de ton numéro? cela doit être possible enfin je sais pas trop.
Tu es chez quel opérateur?


----------



## miaou (21 Novembre 2008)

simpson a dit:


> j ai voulu commander l i phone avec le forfait click avec l option i phone et jusaqu a la fin ilont jamais presenter l option i phone ni les cado noel a 1 euro comment faire



je suppose qu'il faut d'abord  s'abonner , normalement au forfait "clik " 
puis une fois que c'est fait . prendre l'option ici :
http://iphone.orange.fr/#/forfaits/option/
 pour phiel13 tout esi indique sur le site d'orange 
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?...tique/offre/portabilite_numero/page-home.html
 tu demande le RIO  a ton opérateur . 
presque a la fin de de la demande d'abonnement. on te le demande si tu veux garder ton N° ..  c'est là que tu indique ton N° RIO 
enfin..  je suppose .. 
je n'y comprend pas grand mon mon plus ....


----------



## phiel13 (21 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement c'est à la fin de la procedure d' abonnement / achat, que l'on nous propose de conserver l'ancien numéro, il faut alors indiquer le n° RIO et Orange s'occupe de tout 

On dispose alors d'un numéro temporaire qui est remplacé automatiquement 10 jours plus tard par l'ancien numéro récupéré ....


----------



## pb271 (22 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai essayé de lire pas mal de pages pour trouver les infos que je recherche mais bon, je me lance quand même.

Je suis chez Orange depuis 10 ans et que je les appelle pour bien vérifier avec eux les étapes d'achat de l'IPhone, voici le nouveau son de cloche, bien différent de celui qui me fût donné en agence.

Je pensais qu'étant chez Orange, on pouvait acheter l'IPhone au prix indiqué sur leur site c'est à dire, 99 ou 129 (différent suivant le forfait choisi). 

Ils me soutiennent maintenant qu'il me faut soit résilier ma ligne et en ouvrir une autre pour bénéficier des offres, ou voir avec le service "fidélité" qu'ils nous offrent des points (au bout de 10 ans sans ristourne, quel geste!). Et là deux sons de cloches, soit mon téléphone coutera plus de 400 (avec 2400pts), soit il me coutera le prix indiqué (99 ou 129) avec ces mêmes 2400 pts.

Voici mon montage: IPhone 8 ou 16Go (ce qui amène le tél. à 149 ou 199 sur le net), le forfait Origami Zen 2h (pour les numéros illimités) 31 ou 36 suivant la durée d'abonnement, Option Internet 14 et un forfait 30SMS à 3. 

Pouvez me dire sachant que je suis chez Orange... tout simplement ce qui peut et va se passer! 

Merci 1) à ceux qui ont lu jusqu'au bout

2) Si vous clarifiez ma situation.

En tout cas je viens de chez MacG et je découvre IG, toujours aussi épatant et bon esprit sur les forums Mac!


----------



## F118I4 (22 Novembre 2008)

pb271 a dit:


> Je pensais qu'étant chez Orange, on pouvait acheter l'IPhone au prix indiqué sur leur site c'est à dire, 99 ou 129&#8364; (différent suivant le forfait choisi).
> 
> Ils me soutiennent maintenant qu'il me faut soit résilier ma ligne et en ouvrir une autre pour bénéficier des offres, ou voir avec le service "fidélité" qu'ils nous offrent des points (au bout de 10 ans sans ristourne, quel geste!). Et là deux sons de cloches, soit mon téléphone coutera plus de 400&#8364; (avec 2400pts), soit il me coutera le prix indiqué (99 ou 129) avec ces mêmes 2400 pts.
> 
> ...


En ouverture de ligne avec un forfait Origami Zen (ou Star) le 8go est à 149 euros et le 16Go à 179 euros.
Si tu as 2400 points , tu pourras profiter du changements de mobile donc le payer à 149 euros c' est sur!!!
Les 99 euros ou 129 euros c' est pour les forfaits iPhone.
Sinon le Zen et très bien couplé avec l' option iPhone , très bon choix.
Tu comptes envoyer 40 sms par mois?? 10 sms Zen + 30 sms option??
Edit: Exclu Web -3 euros par mois sur le Zen.


----------



## pb271 (22 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse si rapide.

Pour les SMS, je ne suis pas un grand consommateur mais c'est vrai que 10 ça fait peu 

En ce qui concerne le téléphone, il faut donc que j'appelle le service fidélité pour l'IPhone et ensuite me connecter sur Internet pour avoir le rabais de 3 sur le forfait?

Merci pour les renseignements et à bientôt


----------



## F118I4 (22 Novembre 2008)

pb271 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse si rapide.
> 
> Pour les SMS, je ne suis pas un grand consommateur mais c'est vrai que 10 ça fait peu
> 
> En ce qui concerne le téléphone, il faut donc que j'appelle le service fidélité pour l'IPhone et ensuite me connecter sur Internet pour avoir le rabais de 3&#8364; sur le forfait?


Je sais pas vraiment mais je sais que le changement de mobile peut se faire par internet et que le changement de forfait aussi sinon tu peux demande au S.C. (service client) comment faire pour bénéficier de l' exclu.

N'oublies pas que tu peux bénéficier du 1 euro/mois KDO pour Noël donc bénéficier de sms et mms illimités pour un 1 euros de plus ou exclu web 50 euros rembourser sur sa facture..
1 euro pour sms , mms illimités 24h/24 et 7j/7 ça vaut plus le coup que 3 euros pour 30 sms.


----------



## pb271 (22 Novembre 2008)

C'est tellement clair sur leurs sites, dans les agences ou au téléphone, que je ne sais plus à qui s'adressent les offres: je pensais que 1an SMS illimités pour 1&#8364; de plus était adressé aux nouveaux inscrites, bon ben je sais ce qui me reste à faire, maintenant!!!

Merci!


----------



## F118I4 (22 Novembre 2008)

D' après ce que j' ai appris aujourd' hui:

-le 1 euro/mois "KDO" est une offre valable 12 mois qu' en acquisition (en ouverture de ligne) mais certaines personnes peuvent en bénéficier si ils sont anciens clients en fin d' engagement pour les réengager de 12 mois donc si tu es sur l' ordi Orange tu y as droit (c' est aussi une opération ciblée).

-Le 1 euro/an "Apple illimité entre Mobile Noël" (3 numéros illimités) valable 12 mois , offre réengageante de 12 mois biensur est valable en acquisition et aussi pour les anciens clients (de longue date) , offre ciblée.

Donc pour toi pb271 c' est pas sur qui tu y as droit à l' avantage KDO de 1 euro mais cela coûte rien de demandé au S.C.


----------



## phiel13 (22 Novembre 2008)

Pouvez vous m'éclaircir sur un point du forfait origami iPhone. Sur le site orange ils indiquent que c'est le forfait idéal pour l'internet et notamment pour une utilisation de youtube. Toutefois dans les mentions légales ils indiquent :  l'internet ok c'est illimité mais pour un usage raisonnable de 500 M/mois puis plus loin Hors streaming tv,vidéo et audio ? 
que faut il comprendre ? 
Le streaming video comme youtube c'est hors forfait ?

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (23 Novembre 2008)

phiel13 a dit:


> Toutefois dans les mentions légales ils indiquent :  l'internet ok c'est illimité mais pour un usage raisonnable de 500 M/mois puis plus loin Hors streaming tv,vidéo et audio ?
> que faut il comprendre ?
> Le streaming video comme youtube c'est hors forfait ?
> 
> Merci


Oui le streaming avec Youtube est compris dans le forfait au sinon il aurait pas nommé ce forfait Origami Star pour iPhone si on pouvait pas se servir de toutes les App de base de l' iPhone.
Il faut savoir que les vidéos lu sur Youtube sont de qualités très moyennes en générale il faut les regarder avec la wifi ou avec MxTube dispo avec le jailbreak.
Par contre 500Mo/mois c' est peu surtout si tu vas souvent sur Youtube (+ live radio etc..) tu arrives vite à 500Mo enfin en général Orange bride peu après 500 à moins que tu abuses vraiment genre 2Go et encore...


----------



## simpson (23 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui le streaming avec Youtube est compris dans le forfait au sinon il aurait pas nommé ce forfait Origami Star pour iPhone si on pouvait pas se servir de toutes les App de base de l' iPhone.
> Il faut savoir que les vidéos lu sur Youtube sont de qualités très moyennes en générale il faut les regarder avec la wifi ou avec MxTube dispo avec le jailbreak.
> Par contre 500Mo/mois c' est peu surtout si tu vas souvent sur Youtube (+ live radio etc..) tu arrives vite à 500Mo enfin en général Orange bride peu après 500 à moins que tu abuses vraiment genre 2Go et encore...


 alors ci je comprend bien avec un forfait origami star 1h+1h you tube est hors forfait


----------



## F118I4 (23 Novembre 2008)

simpson a dit:


> alors ci je comprend bien avec un forfait origami star 1h+1h you tube est hors forfait


Non , le forfait Origami Star 1h comprend youtube aussi d' ailleurs ce forfait comprend aussi la TV en streaming.


----------



## Gemma (23 Novembre 2008)

Oui je confirme c'est compris.

J'ai craqué j'ai commandé l'iPhone :love:
Après plusieurs tentatives sans succès sur le site d'Orange je les ai appelé pour passer la commande par téléphone. Ils ont bien voulu me faire la promo de 50 réservé au site internet.
J'ai donc pris un 16Go blanc avec un forfait Origami Star série de Noël pour les moins de 26ans + 30 sms pour la journée.
En revanche j'ai demandé à propos de l'option 3 numéros illimités à 1 et on m'a répondu que cette offre n'existait pas 

Vous pensez que je pourrais y souscrire via le web une fois que j'aurais mon iPhone ?


----------



## F118I4 (23 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> En revanche j'ai demandé à propos de l'option 3 numéros illimités à 1 et on m'a répondu que cette offre n'existait pas










Elle existe bien mais c' est un peu le foutoir en ce moment chez Orange , certains employés sont pas formés mais il en reste pas moins que comme dit précédemment l' option est valable que pour les anciens abonnés de long date (de très bon clients) et pour les nouveaux aussi.
Renseigne toi au S.C. , tu as du tombé sur une mauvaise personne.
Lien: http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=28443&p=29


----------



## pb271 (24 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> D' après ce que j' ai appris aujourd' hui:
> 
> -le 1 euro/mois "KDO" est une offre valable 12 mois qu' en acquisition (en ouverture de ligne) mais certaines personnes peuvent en bénéficier si ils sont anciens clients en fin d' engagement pour les réengager de 12 mois donc si tu es sur l' ordi Orange tu y as droit (c' est aussi une opération ciblée).
> 
> ...



Ils ont appelé ma femme vendredi dernier pour lui proposer les SMS illimités pour 1&#8364;, je pense qu'il doit y avoir un espace pour s'y engouffrer!!


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2008)

en europe Aller dans téléphone orange #123# taper bon plans souscrire pass mail et pass vacances pour 11 euros. Suffisant pour une petite semaine. Et en complement macdo pour le wifi gratuit ( prendre un café parceque le reste ... )


----------



## phiel13 (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Pour ceux qui ont déjà fait les calculs et qui ont une bonne experience de l'evolution des forfaits orange , est il plus intéressant de choisir un forfait orange origami à 45  pendant 24 mois ou 49,5  pour seulement 12 mois d'engagement. car j'ai cru comprendre que pour utiliser les possibilités il faut au moins un forfait de ce type donc au bout d'un an ne va t on reconduire pour 1 an le même forfait,  donc peu d'intérêt à ne prendre qu'une année...

Merci de vos avis éclairés


----------



## Gemma (24 Novembre 2008)

Merci Saint Shaka pour la confirmation, l'offre existe donc bel et bien. 
J'ai lu qu'il était possible de souscrire à cette option directement sur internet, j'attends donc de recevoir l'iPhone et je tenterais.

Par contre tout à coup j'ai un doute, je ne suis plus sûre que le push soit compris dans les "mails illimités" du forfait origami star spécial iPhone 
J'ai mobileMe donc j'avoue que ça me saoulerait de ne pas pouvoir utiliser cette fonction !


Phiel13 honnêtement tout dépend de toi, j'ai moi aussi hésité à choisir un engagement d'1 an ou 2 puis j'ai réfléchi et je me suis dit que l'iPhone était un bel achat, un téléphone que j'aurais envie de garder un moment et pas seulement un "gadget à la mode" (jusqu'ici j'ai changé assez souvent de mobile) donc j'ai préféré l'engagement 24mois. 
Sachant aussi que si une nouvelle version de l'iPhone sort il y aura possibilité de changer l'ancien contre un nouveau à prix avantageux.


----------



## endavent (24 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Sachant aussi que si une nouvelle version de l'iPhone sort il y aura possibilité de changer l'ancien contre un nouveau à prix avantageux.



Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça ? Que ce soit arrivé une fois, suite à une mise à jour majeure, ne signifie pas que ça arrivera à chaque fois....

Par exemple, le jour où une nouvelle version sortira avec un logiciel GPS digne de ce nom sortira, au même prix (supputation de ma part) et un appareil photo amélioré, il n'est pas forcé qu'il y ait une offre de transition pour les anciens abonnés...sauf sans doute ceux qui arrivent en fin de contrat


----------



## Gemma (24 Novembre 2008)

C'est vrai tu as raison. Enfin y'aura toujours le renouvellement mobile par exemple, surtout que je ne pense pas qu'un nouvel iPhone va sortir rapidement 
Et puis comme j'ai dit tout dépend de lui, perso je pense et j'espère que j'aurais envie de garder mon iPhone longtemps donc les 24 mois ne me posent pas de problème et c'est moins chère.


----------



## phiel13 (25 Novembre 2008)

En fait je ne pensais pas forcément à me séparer de l'iPhone au bout de 12 mois, mais je pensais plutôt à des offres plus intéressantes de la part de l'opérateur (orange)


----------



## Gemma (25 Novembre 2008)

Ok, dans ce cas je pense qu'il est possible de changer de forfait gratuitement non ?
Il m'a semblé lire que pour certains cas le changement est payant durant les 6 premiers mois d'abonnement.

*edit:*


----------



## endavent (25 Novembre 2008)

Une autre raison pour laquelle j'aurais des réticences à m'engager + de 12 mois, c'est la garantie. Avec les galères que j'ai connu avec tous mes produits Apple (Sauf mes Ipod), je craindrais de me retrouver avec une panne hors garantie au bout de 13 mois.

Pour ça je suis prêts à payer une "extension de garantie" de 60 euros (5e X 12 mois).

Néanmoins, aujourd'hui, je trouve l'abonnement beaucoup trop cher pour mon besoin (uniquement data, pas voix, car j'ai un autre téléphone pro), donc je vais encore attendre....


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2008)

tu peux toujours prendre le origami de base a 38 euros il est data illimité... C'est le forfait a data intégré le moins cher...


Sinon il est possible de prendre un MINI forfait et de rajouter l'option INTERNET ILLIMITE  (et non pas iphone) à 9 euros par mois... A voir pour la compatibilité forfait-option cependant... 

Initial 6 + 9 = *15 euros*
Click 15 + 9 = *24 euros*
Origami Zen 26 + 9 = *35 euros*


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

Quelle est la différence entre l'option internet illimité à 9 euros et l'option iPhone à 14 euros ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre l'option internet illimité à 9 euros et l'option iPhone à 14 euros ?



Avec l'option iPhone, tu es limité à 500Mo au lieu de 200Mo.
Tu as la complète compatibilité avec Mail.
Et le Visual Voice Mail.


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Avec l'option iPhone, tu es limité à 500Mo au lieu de 200Mo.
> Tu as la complète compatibilité avec Mail.
> Et le Visual Voice Mail.



Merci Kyu. Pour 5 euros de plus on pousse quand même bien la limite ...


----------



## F118I4 (25 Novembre 2008)

Oui et en plus sur l' option à 12 euros (iPhone) le débit est débridé!
Assurément que c' est pas du vol cette option.
12 euros pour:
-Internet illimité , débridé (débit allant jusqu' a 3.5Mbps en 3G+) et jusqu' a 500Mo/mois
-Mail illimités (envoie et réception)
-Visual Voice Mail


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui et en plus sur l' option à 12 euros (iPhone) le débit est débridé!
> Assurément que c' est pas du vol cette option.
> 12 euros pour:
> -Internet illimité , débridé (débit allant jusqu' a 3.5Mbps en 3G+) et jusqu' a 500Mo/mois
> ...



12 euros ou 14 euros ?


----------



## F118I4 (25 Novembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> 12 euros ou 14 euros ?


 oui 14 euros désolé  .


----------



## simpson (25 Novembre 2008)

slt j ai vu sur le forum orange que ci on a un forfait origami star 1h+1h les mise a jours que l iphone fait atomatiquement sont hors forfait  est ce vrai
j hesite de pls en plus d acheter le i phone car les forfaits i phone st trop cher pour moi 
merci de repondre


----------



## naas (25 Novembre 2008)

komprand pah


----------



## boodou (25 Novembre 2008)

naas a dit:


> komprand pah



fé 1 néfor qan maime


----------



## miaou (26 Novembre 2008)

moi j'hésite encore je viens encore vous embêter 
j'étais décidé  pour le forfais click 1h + orange iphone ( 18 +14 = 32 )
 1 h  me suffit   mais étant adhérent Fnac je me demande  si pour 5 de plus   je n'aurais pas un intérêt quelconque à choisir le forfait  fnac mobille (  2h : 37  ) 
j'aurais quoi  en plus  ou en moins ?  ( à part l'heure )
( sur le site de la fnac  iphone est bien caché, obtenir des renseignement précis   sur ce forfait  se révèle mission  presque impossible ,  ils ne veulent pas en vendre ou quoi ? )
merci pour vos conseils..


----------



## Gemma (26 Novembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> moi j'hésite encore je viens encore vous embêter
> j'étais décidé  pour le forfais click 1h + orange iphone ( 18 +14 = 32 )
> 1 h  me suffit   mais étant adhérent Fnac je me demande  si pour 5 de plus   je n'aurais pas un intérêt quelconque à choisir le forfait  fnac mobille (  2h : 37  )
> j'aurais quoi  en plus  ou en moins ?  ( à part l'heure )
> ...



Je te conseille de lire ce post 
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/iphone-3g-et-forfait-fnac-mobile-227347.html]iPhone et Forfait Fnac Mobile


----------



## nico02007 (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour. Je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un iphone. Je dispose actuellement du forfait intense 1h avec 3numero illimité + l'option etudiant qui me permet d'avoir 5 numero illimité appel/sms le tout pour 27&#8364;/mois. Je souhaiterais trouver un forfait orange ou l'internet illimité y est compris mais je souhaite aussi avoir sms apelle illimité vers au moin 1 numero. L'option étudiant est elle disponible avec le 1ere forfait origami star svp? Quel autre forfait est il compatible avec cette option avec lequel on pourrait y rajouter l'option internet/iphone.
Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Garde ton forfait actuel et ajoute l'option iPhone à 14 euros par mois. 
C'est le plus intéressant.


----------



## nico02007 (26 Novembre 2008)

je suis etudiant donc je peux pas me permettre un forfait a 41&#8364;/mois. Je te remercie pour ta réponse


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

Dans ce cas prends un forfait de base avec l'option internet illimité à 9e/mois.
En ce moment, il y a une option à 1e/mois sur le net pour 3 numéros illimités.


----------



## simpson (26 Novembre 2008)

bon je vais me jetter je v acheter l iphone ms quel forfait me conseiller vous 
l origami star 1h+1h  ou
le orfait clich a 18euros + l option i phona a 14euros
merci de m aider j hesite bcp


----------



## nico02007 (26 Novembre 2008)

Numero illimité appel/sms ou seulement sms?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

nico02007 a dit:


> Numero illimité appel/sms ou seulement sms?



Il me semble que c'est appels + sms orange/fixes.

A vérifier.

Edit : Je n'ai rien dit. Apparemment, c'est une erreur sur le site Orange.


----------



## miaou (27 Novembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Je te conseille de lire ce post
> http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/iphone-3g-et-forfait-fnac-mobile-227347.html]iPhone et Forfait Fnac Mobile


  je vais  voir ça...    Merci bcp 
j'irais également peut être  un tout dans un magasin........ en espérant tomber un un bon vendeur compétant


----------



## nico02007 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour. Je pense que je vais prendre le forfait origami star noel 1h+1h pour 29&#8364;/moi avec l'option gratuit noel sms illimité vers tous opérateur. Internet y est illimité mais youtube ou les mises a jour ou les site comme deezer sont ils comptés hors forfait? Je vous remercie pour vos reponse.

ps: un iphone risque t'il de bientot sortir?


----------



## Gwen (30 Novembre 2008)

Non, tout ça n'est pas compté hors forfait mais attention Deezer n'est pas identique sur ordinateur comme sur iPhone.


----------



## nico02007 (1 Décembre 2008)

d'accord, je te remercie


----------



## miaou (1 Décembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Je te conseille de lire ce post
> http://forums.macg.co/forum-iphone/iphone-3g-et-forfait-fnac-mobile-227347.html]iPhone et Forfait Fnac Mobile



salut. j'ai lu.. suis client fnac depuis longtemps mais là je suis déçu..  je vais donc prendre 
le forfait click 1h + orange iphone 
merci encore


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Non, tout ça n'est pas compté hors forfait mais attention Deezer n'est pas identique sur ordinateur comme sur iPhone.




quoi comment ça ????? ça dépend pas du service mais de la technologie ou on se connecte non ????

si j'utilises youtube et deezer sur un hotspot wifi c'est illimité on est d'accord ? mais si je suis en 3g là il y a un quoté fixé par moi ?  c est bien ça ?

je panique un peu car j'ai pris un forfait 2h semaine et 2h week end avec les sms pour 1 euros illimité (vers tout les oprateurs et pas de plages d'horaires ) // forfait pris il y a 6 jours et forfait hs depuis .... pourtant j'utilise pas ou peu la 3g
j'ai du y aller un peu fort


----------



## Lalis (1 Décembre 2008)

Houlà, ça fait peur : forfait grillé en 6 jours... :afraid:
Et là je ne comprends plus rien du tout sur ces forfaits. :rose:
Je voulais prendre le forfait 2h (+2h) spécial Noël à 45 euros (remplace les Origami Star ?) en prenant l'option SMS à 1 euro, mais comme j'ai changé de téléphone en conservant mon numéro (pas encore changé de forfait, je ré-ché-flis), la demoiselle m'a dit que l'option SMS n'était valable que pour les nouveaux abonnés. Or je tiens à garder mon numéro (de boulot).
Les SMS, je ne les passe généralement pas le soir ni le w-e, mais la journée, donc le forfait Noël ne convient pas, et ajouter l'option SMS illimités (possible) revient à 30 euros par an. Est-ce intéressant ? 45+2,5=47,5...
Ne me reste-t-il comme forfait de repli que le forfait iPhone ordinaire (2h+2h) à 49 euros ?
La différence, c'est les SMS (50 SMS quand on veut : je ne pense pas en envoyer même 30 par mois) et les heures de connexion wifi, 10 avec le forfait normal, le double avec le forfait Nowel. 10h, ça devrait me suffire, en complément de mon utilisation wifi depuis l'ordi. Mais 20h c'est mieux. 
Sauf que là, avec la mésaventure de Kaos, je ne comprends plus : qu'est-ce qui lui a fait griller son forfait ? 
Récupérer ses mails ? C'est justement pour ça que j'ai pris un iPhone, et il me semble que c'est en illimité quel que soit le forfait. 
Surfer ? Normalement, on ne le fait que délibérément : est-ce que l'iPhone se connecte automatiquement ? 
Quelles précautions doit-on prendre pour ne consommer que ce qu'on veut et ainsi contrôler consommation et forfait ?
Yé souis perdoue... :rose:


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Jailbreak le, et mets BossPrefs .
Tu contrôles tout via son interface.


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

Jailbreak le, et mets BossPrefs .. mais encore ? je ne sais pas quoi penser de Jailbreak, je n'arrive pas a me faire une idéeet je n e sais plus qui ecouter ... aurait tu des liens lamouette afin que je boukine un peu pour voir ce que ça change ?

j'ai des liens qui disent de le faire et d'autre de pas le faire


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

Le jailbreak permet de mettre via Installer ou Cydia des programmes ( utilitaires ) qui te facilitent la vie ( ou ta facture de téléphone).
Il ne faut pas oublier que le Jailbreak est à la base de l'App Store.... 
Certain programmes comme SBSettings te permettent de couper le EDGE, la 3G, Le relevé des mails temporairement.
Le App Store propose aussi des programmes, mais ils sont tous contrôlés par Apple , donc en ce moment plus dans l'intérêt des opérateurs que de l'utilisateur.
Ne pas oublier que en théorie le Jailbreak tue la garantie...
A toi de te documenter, et de bien définir tes besoins


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

dernière question .

Si je jailbreak et que je restaure complètement ... apple ou orange ont il moyen de voir que j'ai utilisé ce logiciel ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2008)

En théorie avec la méthode de restauration apparue avec la version 2.0 non ...
J'ai une connaissance qui a Jailbreaké son iPhone et ensuite a dû l'envoyer en SAV...il n'y a pas eu de problème..
Mais je ne peux pas être catégorique à 100%


----------



## kanak (1 Décembre 2008)

Moi c'est le contraire, jai trop de forfait... Pourtant je pense avoir le minimum. Sinon, ou peut on trouver notre consommation de SMS ?


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

Visiblement le plus gros souci est la 3g , j'ai pas encore trouvé comment la désactiver ... si tu coupe le wifi le iphone tentera de lancer la 3g a chaque app web démarrée  ?? même si ce n'est pour lire un mail déjà en boite


----------



## kaos (1 Décembre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> Moi c'est le contraire, jai trop de forfait... Pourtant je pense avoir le minimum. Sinon, ou peut on trouver notre consommation de SMS ?




 c'est #123# ? il me semble


----------



## simpson (1 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Visiblement le plus gros souci est la 3g , j'ai pas encore trouvé comment la désactiver ... si tu coupe le wifi le iphone tentera de lancer la 3g a chaque app web démarrée ?? même si ce n'est pour lire un mail déjà en boite


 slt
moi qui voulait prendre le i phone avec le forfait 1h+1h maintenant ca me fait tres peur je sais plus quoi faire
merci lol


----------



## greggorynque (1 Décembre 2008)

tu deconnes j'espère ?

il est très simple de désactiver la 3G... (via les preferences)

via jailbreak tu peux également couper 3G ET Edge si tu veux couper totalement la connexion internet sans couper la fonction telephonie

mais après que les applis WEB utiisent la conection du telephone cela parais logique non ?


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

_greggorynque _... dis moi ou c'est, car je n'ai trouvé que le wifi ds les prefs 


Je suis allé chez orange et visiblement deezer et youtube ne consomment pas le forfait ....et ou ne sont pas comptés différemment que les autres app web de l'iphone ....

La 3G ne ferait pas dégringoler le forfait communication comme j'en ai douté quelques temps .... mais écoule la limite de Mo / mois attribuée au forfait .... visiblement la connexion illimitée serait en fait limitée en taille de téléchargement , j'ai lu 500 Mo ou 1 Giga sur des billets du forum .... ( je n'en sais rien je dois chercher plus que ça  )

Biensur tout cela ne concerne pas les connection wifi sur hotspot gratuit ( gare musée bibliotheque domicile etc ..... )

_J'encourrage donc tout les cityens a debloquer un peu de bande passante sur leur routeur
afin de laisser un acces libre ... mon LINKSYS  permet de choisir le taux de bande passante attribuée en wifi.
Vu que ma freebox est aussi en wifi , mes appareil perso sont quand à eux connectés a la freebox en wifi avec une clef wpa 128 machin truc .
Vous faites comment vous ?_

*Kaos* nouveau client orange iphone 8giga noir ( a signe avec babylon ) 

*forfait origami 
*_2 heures semaines + 2 heures week end + 1 euros sms illimité vers tout operateur a n'importe quelle heure. engagement 666 ans pour 45 euros /mois_


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

+Encore une petite chose .... si mon iphone tombe en panne c est apple qui le répare mais je me retrouve sans téléphone du coup ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> +Encore une petite chose .... si mon iphone tombe en panne c est apple qui le répare mais je me retrouve sans téléphone du coup ?



Gagné.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

ça crains grave ça .... mon téléphone est mon principal outils de travail .. comment faites vous ? vous avez acheté un téléphone au cas ou ? genre une mobicarte ou on peut garder sa carte sim pendant la réparation ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> ça crains grave ça .... mon téléphone est mon principal outils de travail .. comment faites vous ? vous avez acheté un téléphone au cas ou ? genre une mobicarte ou on peut garder sa carte sim pendant la réparation ?



Tu as des assurances proposées par les opérateurs.
Ils te proposent de te prêter un téléphone pendant la durée de la réparation.

Sinon, effectivement, tu t'achètes un petit mobile pas cher (t'en trouves à moins de 30 euros sur le net) au cas où.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Oui l'assurance chez orange coute 9 euros par mois !!!!! mon assurance vie me coute elle 1,50 euros t'imagine , je trouve ça bien trop cher


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Oui l'assurance chez orange coute 9 euros par mois !!!!! mon assurance vie me coute elle 1,50 euros t'imagine , je trouve ça bien trop cher



Tu as plusieurs gammes.
Une à 3, une autre à 6 et la dernière à 9 euros.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Je n'avais pas été informé de ce détail , je vais me renseigner


----------



## Lalis (2 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> (...)Sinon, effectivement, tu t'achètes un petit mobile pas cher (t'en trouves à moins de 30 euros sur le net) au cas où.


Si on n'a pas gardé son vieux mobile, on en trouve d'occase à vraiment pas cher dans les boutiques de téléphonie.
Certains utilisateurs peuvent même les donner : moi par ex, quand j'aurai résolu mon dilemme de forfait... 
Mais c'est un très vieux coucou, à manivelle : Nokia 3310. Il fait téléphone, téléphone... réveil et calculette aussi. C'est du solide, increvable !
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un, me contacter par MP. Faudra juste attendre janvier et vous déplacer (sur Paris ou Orléans) pour le récupérer.


----------



## kanak (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> c'est #123# ? il me semble


Non, la dessus, je n'ai que le fofait "temps" et non pas les sms.


----------



## kanak (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> Visiblement le plus gros souci est la 3g , j'ai pas encore trouvé comment la désactiver ... si tu coupe le wifi le iphone tentera de lancer la 3g a chaque app web démarrée  ?? même si ce n'est pour lire un mail déjà en boite


Mais pourquoi vouloir le desactiver ? C'est illimité !


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

Non la 3g n'est pas illimitée ? y'a un cota fixé par moi non ? ils disent illimité mais c'est pas 1 giga par moi ?


----------



## Fred'X (2 Décembre 2008)

Non, ce n'est pas un quota fixé par toi c'est un quota fixé par orange, c'est indiqué par un petit renvoi qui dit (en substance) qu'ils se réservent le droit de plafonner à 500mo afin de permettre à tout-le-monde d'en profiter.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

Et en utilisation "normale", il y a de la marge avant de dépasser ce quota.


----------



## kaos (2 Décembre 2008)

je sais bien que c est orange qui fixe ce seuil .... je veux pas le couper tout le temps , je voulais savoir ou ça se trouvait ! c fait maintenant, mais ayant tombé mon forfait tres tres rapidement , je me suis demandé un moment si la 3g n'était pas comprise dans mes 2 heures ! j'ai eu un doute durant quelques heures


----------



## kanak (2 Décembre 2008)

Non, non, ce n'est pas compris, car mes 2 heure ne descendent toujours pas. Je ne telephone pas beaucoup. Je me sens u peu frustree (et mon iPhone aussi).

Pour depasser 500 Mo en 3G, il faut le faire. Surtout que l'iPhone oblige a etre sur une connexion Wifi pour les downloads de plus de 10 Mb.

@Fred'X

Kaos parlait de "mois" et non de lui meme quand il disait "par moi".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> je sais bien que c est orange qui fixe ce seuil .... je veux pas le couper tout le temps , je voulais savoir ou ça se trouvait ! c fait maintenant, mais ayant tombé mon forfait tres tres rapidement , je me suis demandé un moment si la 3g n'était pas comprise dans mes 2 heures ! j'ai eu un doute durant quelques heures



Lorsque tu souscris un contrat téléphone, tu as souvent une moitié voir un quart de forfait.
C'est à dire que d'ici quelques jours, ton forfait sera renouvelé. Ou bien au début de chaque mois, ou le 15 de chaque mois.

C'est donc tout à fait normal que tu es épuisé ton forfait, il n'y avait pas 2h dessus.


----------



## discolan (3 Décembre 2008)

kaos a dit:


> c'est #123# ? il me semble





kanak a dit:


> Non, la dessus, je n'ai que le fofait "temps" et non pas les sms.


On a connu plus simple mais oui on peut trouver sa consommation sms par le 123, il faut faire :

#123#
Répondre
1
Répondre
2
Répondre
1
Répondre
1
Cela affiche : *Solde 10h Wifi : X et Solde 50 SMS inclus : X*

Pour revenir à l'écran de base (sinon cela vous donnera cette information à chaque 123)

Répondre
1
Répondre
9
Répondre
9

*Au X à Y, Solde forfait iphone ...*


----------



## Glaciadluz (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut à tous.
Une question me taraude.
Avec la série limité Noel de Orange sur le forfait Origami Star pour iPhone, c'est de la 3G ou de la 3G+ niveau débit ?
Parce que si je regarde les premiers commentaire sur la news de MacGé, ca me fait un peu peur 

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (4 Décembre 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Une question me taraude.
> Avec la série limité Noel de Orange sur le forfait Origami Star pour iPhone, c'est de la 3G ou de la 3G+ niveau débit ?
> Parce que si je regarde les premiers commentaire sur la news de MacGé, ca me fait un peu peur
> ...


C' est de la 3G+ selon certains mais maintenant Orange ne garantit plus de la 3G+ c' est sûrement pour se protéger contre les procès.


----------



## Glaciadluz (4 Décembre 2008)

Oui je comprend mais il n'y a aucun bridage de débit chez eux, on est bien d'accord ? 

Merci


----------



## F118I4 (4 Décembre 2008)

Glaciadluz a dit:


> Oui je comprend mais il n'y a aucun bridage de débit chez eux, on est bien d'accord ?
> 
> Merci


Oui il me semble.


----------



## bakus (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement chez Orange et je souhaite me prendre un iPhone 3G. J'ai parcouru le Net et ce forum (pas les 60 pages ) mais tout n'est pas clair dans ma tête 

Donc actuellement je suis chez Orange avec un forfait Optima 2H, je ne suis plus sous engagement et je possède 1700 points.
Si j'arrive à grater 700 points pour le programme changement de mobile combien me coutera-t-il ? (le site d'Orange est HS à l'heure ou j'écris). De plus je souhaite, dans la foulées, changer de forfait pour un forfait Noël Origami Star pour iPhone. Est-ce possible ? Y a-t-il des frais supplémentaires ?
Je trouve que c'est quand même la jungle pour les clients déjà chez Orange.

Sinon j'ai comme plan machiavélique (pour conserver mon numéro) : 
- Partir chez SFR ou Bouygues avec une carte prépayée à 9  --> Portabilité du numéro
- puis revenir chez Orange pour avoir un iPhone à 99  avec l'offre de Noël --> re-portabilité du numéro
Mais il y a une inconnue dans cette solution tordue, c'est les délais de préavis qui pourraient me faire rater l'offre de Noël.

A votre avis, quel est le mieux ? Plan machiavélique ou programme changer de numéro ? Tout en sachant que, pour moi, garder mon numéro est important (les clients, tout ca ...).

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Lalis (7 Décembre 2008)

J'ai fait ce que tu comptes faire, en partie.
Suite aux conseils d'une employée de Photo Service (qui fait aussi Orange), j'ai appelé le 700, service clients, et j'y suis allée au bluff.
J'avais 2002 points, les 400 points de bonus "changement de mobile" compris. J'ai dit que je voulais prendre un smartphone et que j'hésitais entre l'iPhone avec Orange et le Sony Ericsson W890i (qu'Orange ne vend pas) et qui a les meilleurs résultats au test _Que Choisir _d'octobre 2008. Mais que comme il me manquait les points et que je n'étais plus engagée par l'abonnement, bla bla bla...
L'opératrice m'a immédiatement proposé de m'accorder les points nécessaires, et elle m'a "donné" de quoi ne payer l'iPhone que 10 euros de plus qu'en étant nouvel abonné (soit 139 euros puisque j'ai pris le 16Go). Avec seulement 2400 points, c'était 179 euros, donc j'ai eu bien plus de points.
Conseils : ne pas dire combien tu veux de points, à toi de voir à quel tarif on te propose le téléphone. Comme tu n'es plus engagé, fais jouer la concurrence (le coup du Sony a très bien marché).
Inconvénient : une fois qu'on a obtenu ce coup de pouce, on ne peut plus en principe bénéficier d'autres avantages ou promos. Il suffit alors de ne pas effectuer son changement de forfait le jour même par téléphone mais d'aller dans une boutique et voir ce qu'on peut négocier.


----------



## bakus (7 Décembre 2008)

Merci,
Demain je vais négocier avec le service client selon tes conseils.


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2008)

LALIS , il faut aussi voir ce qu'il est proposé par le parrainage car je viens de voir un onglet avec parrainez un ami , pas sur que ce soit un bon plan mais c'est peut etre une piste ?
A voir ce qui est offert au deux partis ... _je crois avoir vu 1 an d'internet offert mais rien de sur_ .


----------



## MacFanatic (7 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connait le prix d'un iphone v1 sans abonnement chez orange ? Car mon problème étant le suivant ; j'ai 2 cartes sim orange, 1 avec mon iphone 3G, et l'autre avec mon vieux nokia en train de rendre l'âme. Ayant gouté à la joie de l'iphone, je voudrai acquérir le modèle edge. Merci


----------



## Lalis (7 Décembre 2008)

On en trouve d'occasion, un peu partout et ici même dans les petites annonces (dans la colonne à gauche).
<- là 


@Kaos : parrainer d'accord, mais quand on est déjà chez Orange et les copains aussi ? :rateau:


----------



## kaos (7 Décembre 2008)

forcement , mais sur le forum je suis sur que si ça vaut le coup il y aura du monde  pour te parrainer .... au cas ou demande lors de ton passage a la boutique , je serais curieux de savoir ce qui est offert


----------



## bakus (8 Décembre 2008)

Je reviens d'une boutique orange. Résultat : c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste 
en fait , je me pointe en disant que je veux changer de téléphone et de forfait mais que j'hésite entre l'iPhone et le Blackberry Storm 9500 (dispo chez SFR mais pas Orange). 
Là, la vendeuse me dit que le Blackberry n'est pas dispo mais que pour moi, vu mes points, je peux avoir l'iPhone à 89 &#8364;  (je jubile intérieurement). Après avoir jeter un coup d'oeil sur son écran, il y a marqué que j'ai 2800 points alors que sur le site Orange j'ai seulement 1700 points.
Viens ensuite le changement de forfait. Et là, pareil, pas de frais et en vigueur au prochain renouvellement.

Au final, j'ai donc eu la même offre qu'un nouvel abonné avec en plus une remise de 10 &#8364; car beaucoup de points 
Je ne sais pas si c'est la règle en ce moment ou si j'ai tapé dans l'oeil de la vendeuse, mais  je suis vraiment satisfait.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que si je garde mon forfait actuel (uniquement téléphonie), l'iPhone ne fera pas de data à mon insu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que si je garde mon forfait actuel (uniquement téléphonie), l'iPhone ne fera pas de data à mon insu ?



Non. Il peut très bien fonctionner en DATA alors que tu n'as pas un forfait adapté.
De toute manière, un iPhone sans forfait adapté, ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Non. Il peut très bien fonctionner en DATA alors que tu n'as pas un forfait adapté.
> De toute manière, un iPhone sans forfait adapté, ça n'a que très peu d'intérêt.



Je ne vois pas pourquoi. Ca fait un iPod Touch avec la téléphonie en plus. C'est déjà pas mal. Jusque là je me suis passé de surfer sur un téléphone, d'utiliser Google Maps, je vois pas pourquoi ça me manquerait plus qu'avant ...

L'intérêt c'est d'avoir un iPod tactile, d'avoir les applications de l'AppStore via iTunes, de pouvoir facilement saisir mes rendez-vous, d'avoir quelques applis et jeux sympas et de téléphoner, tout ça dans un seul appareil(donc sans trimbaler un iPod Touch + un téléphone classique). D'autant que l'iPod Touch 16 Go me coûterait presque 3 fois plus cher que l'iPhone 16 Go.

Ma question c'est surtout pouvoir couper tout transfert de data en GSM. Histoire que ça ne coûte rien en extra. Je veux juste la téléphonie.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Je comprends bien, mais ça va vite devenir frustrant de ne pas avoir accès à des fonctionnalités ou de sans cesse être sur le qui-vive pour ne pas utiliser la DATA.

Exemple : tu es sur un jeu > tu termines un niveau, il te propose d'envoyer ton score.
Ou tu cliques par mégarde sur mail, safari ou un lien dans une app' qui va consommer de la DATA.

Si tu fais attention, c'est possible.
Solution : mettre toutes les applis natives qui sont potentiellement consommatrices de DATA dans une page que tu n'utiliseras pas.

M'enfin. Tu verras par toi-même au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation la frustration engendrée. Et tu succomberas à une option net à 9 euros.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je comprends bien, mais ça va vite devenir frustrant de ne pas avoir accès à des fonctionnalités ou de sans cesse être sur le qui-vive pour ne pas utiliser la DATA.
> 
> Exemple : tu es sur un jeu > tu termines un niveau, il te propose d'envoyer ton score.
> Ou tu cliques par mégarde sur mail, safari ou un lien dans une app' qui va consommer de la DATA.
> ...



lol, il me pousse à la consommation 

Je sais bien tout ça, mais bon claquer 1200 euros en deux ans en forfait, je me demande quand même si c'est pas un peu de l'argent jeté par les fenêtres ...


----------



## Lalis (11 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Solution : mettre toutes les applis natives qui sont potentiellement consommatrices de DATA dans une page que tu n'utiliseras pas.


Et quelles sont ces applis ?

J'ai des besoins limités comme Melaure : un iPod touch qui fait aussi téléphone, réveil D voir le fil ad hoc) et à partir duquel je puisse récupérer les mails quand je suis en déplacement (toutes les semaines) et que je n'ai pas accès à internet sur mon ordi, en wifi ou en ethernet (souvent, notamment dans le train). Eventuellement surfer un peu sur MacGé.
Pas de jeux, pas de téléchargement de musique, pas d'agenda (je suis restée papier-crayon).
J'envisage le forfait Nowel 2h+2h avec l'option 30SMS à 3 euros : internet, e-mails etc illimité, ça veut dire illimité en temps de connexion, mais il y a une limitation en quantité de données, c'est ça ?
Sinon, 20h de wifi, ça devrait aller.

@ Khyu


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> lol, il me pousse à la consommation
> 
> Je sais bien tout ça, mais bon claquer 1200 euros en deux ans en forfait, je me demande quand même si c'est pas un peu de l'argent jeté par les fenêtres ...



A toi de voir ce que vaut la communication. 



Lalis a dit:


> Et quelles sont ces applis ?



Les applis de base : Mail, Safari, YouTube, Plans, Meteo, App Store, Bourse et iTunes Store. Elles se connectent en DATA (ou Wifi si tu captes) si tu cliques dessus.



Lalis a dit:


> J'envisage le forfait Nowel 2h+2h avec l'option 30SMS à 3 euros




L'option SMS à 3 euros est un non-sens d'après moi. Si tu envoies 25 Sms, tu perds de l'argent. Alors que si tu ne prends pas l'option, les 25 sms seront comptés hors-forfait et te reviendront moins cher. 



Lalis a dit:


> internet, e-mails etc illimité, ça veut dire illimité en temps de connexion, mais il y a une limitation en quantité de données, c'est ça ?




Tu as tout compris, internet illimité, c'est illimité en temps. C'est le téléchargement de données qui est limité. 200 ou 500Mo selon le forfait. Pour arriver à 500Mo, il faut vraiment le vouloir. Je n'arrive même pas à 200. 



Lalis a dit:


> Sinon, 20h de wifi, ça devrait aller.




20h de WiFi *sur* HotSpot Orange. J'ai 10h par mois. Jamais utilisé.
On en trouve le plus souvent dans des hôtels, des gares ou des aéroports.
Cette histoire de WiFi, c'est surtout marketing. 
Et ça induit en erreur beaucoup de clients. 
Le WiFi chez toi, chez des amis ou dans un bar n'a rien à voir...




Lalis a dit:


> @ Khyu


----------



## Lalis (11 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> L'option SMS à 3 euros est un non-sens d'après moi. Si tu envoies 25 Sms, tu perds de l'argent. Alors que si tu ne prends pas l'option, les 25 sms seront comptés hors-forfait et te reviendront moins cher.


J'ai souscrit quand même l'option, en me donnant 1 ou 2 mois pour quantifier ma consommation de SMS, généralement modeste, mais je ne me rends pas du tout compte. Comme on peut ajouter et retirer des options à volonté, le surcout ne sera pas énorme.


Khyu a dit:


> 20h de WiFi *sur* HotSpot Orange. J'ai 10h par mois. Jamais utilisé.
> On en trouve le plus souvent dans des hôtels, des gares ou des aéroports.
> Cette histoire de WiFi, c'est surtout marketing.
> Et ça induit en erreur beaucoup de clients.
> Le WiFi chez toi, chez des amis ou dans un bar n'a rien à voir...


Chez nous on est en RJ45 (avec routeur, NAS, imprimantes réseau), et quand je suis à la maison, je surfe sur mon ordi, l'écran est plus grand ! 
Pareil chez les amis : ordi.
C'est dans les gares que ça peut être intéressant : j'ai 1h gratuite avec la SNCF, mais c'est un peu juste, je peux seulement relever les mels en attendant mon train. Pour surfer (sur l'ordi...), je suis obligée d'aller à la brasserie qui offre 20 minutes (renouvelables à l'infini moyennant une reconnexion) "hips" 
Je regarderai où on peut trouver des hotspots.
Merci pour tous ces renseignements.


----------



## iManu (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vais avoir enfin mon iPhone pour Noël 
Je suis passé chez Orange, et j'ai discuté avec un vendeur qui avait l'air sympa.
Et puis, au moins, il m'a demandé comment je comptais l'utiliser...

Moi en ce moment, je téléphone pas trop. En fait, je téléphone surtout quand je suis en déplacement, en Europe... Donc les forfaits qui prennent pas en compte les appels de ou vers l'étranger... En gros, en ce moment mes factures font un gros bond les mois où j'ai eu à me déplacer.

Pour les SMS... Je peux pas trop dire... J'utilise peu, mais surtout car ça me gonfle de taper, et que je supporte pas le langage SMS 
On peut penser qu'avec le iPhone ça ira mieux.

Bref...
Proposition: iPhone à 129  (avec mes points d'abonné Orange... 1700 je crois).
Forfait Origami First: 47/mois, avec engagement de 2 ans.
3 h de communications, mais ce qui est de ou vers l'étranger, + les SMS, c'est pris dessus. 1h de hotspot Orange. 10 mo de mails/mois.

Vous en pensez quoi?

Merci de votre avis


----------



## Lalis (11 Décembre 2008)

Déjà, en faisant comme bakus et moi, tu peux "dealer" un changement de mobile pour le même prix, voire 10 euros de moins (une promo qu'a eue bakus, mais pas moi, j'ai appelé un ou deux jours trop tôt, grrr) en bluffant, car 1700 points, c'est insuffisant pour avoir un prix correct. Regarde les posts plus haut dans le fil.
C'est chez Photo Service que j'ai eu les meilleurs renseignements, mais c'est peut-être dû aux employées de la boutique près de chez moi.
Je ne m'avancerai pas sur le choix d'abonnement, je comprends à peine moi-même :rateau:.
Mais pour le langage SMS que je ne supporte pas non plus, c'est facile : tu appuies plusieurs fois sur la touche dièse et tu verras que ça passe du langage SMS à du vrai français (et aux chiffres). Je n'écris mes textos qu'en vrai français !


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2008)

iManu a dit:


> Proposition: iPhone à 129 &#8364; (avec mes points d'abonné Orange... 1700 je crois).
> Forfait Origami First: 47&#8364;/mois, avec engagement de 2 ans.
> 3 h de communications, mais ce qui est de ou vers l'étranger, + les SMS, c'est pris dessus. 1h de hotspot Orange. 10 mo de mails/mois.
> 
> ...



Sur le site Orange il est à 44 euros/mois ...

Dans ce forfait, il n'y a pas de visual voice mail ?

Sinon les autres entre le pforfait iPhone et Origami pour iPhone vous avez pris quoi ?


----------



## LuCkyGirL (12 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, voici l'offre ORIGAMI de NOEL. Pour un moins de 26 ans ça revient à 40,50 euro par mois. Ca me fait réfléchir, mais j'avais lu l'article sur i génération : http://www.igen.fr/fr/actu/6214/

_La dure&#769;e de la se&#769;rie limite&#769;e indique&#769;e est valable pour des appels voix nationaux vers les 
mobiles et fixes en France me&#769;tropolitaine (hors nume&#769;ros spe&#769;ciaux et nume&#769;ros de services). 

Forfait tout compris incluant: 
- Forfait de communications voix  communications voix  communications voix  communications voix vers fixes et mobiles en France me&#769;tropolitaine (hors 
n°s spe&#769;ciaux et n°s de services) comprenant un forfait principal de un forfait principal de un forfait principal de un forfait principal de 2h de 2h de 2h de 2h de 
communications 24h/24communications 24h/24communications 24h/24communications 24h/24----7j/7 et un forfait de7j/7 et un forfait de7j/7 et un forfait de7j/7 et un forfait de 2h d 2h d 2h d 2h deeee communications soir et week communications soir et week communications soir et week communications soir et week-end (du lundi au jeudi de 20h a&#768; 8h le lendemain et du vendredi 20h au lundi 8h) 
- SMS me&#769;tropolitains SMS me&#769;tropolitains SMS me&#769;tropolitains SMS me&#769;tropolitains illimite&#769;s vers tous les ope&#769;rateurs du lundi au jeudi de 20h a&#768; 8h 
le lendemain et du vendredi 20h au lundi 8ho hors SMS surtaxe&#769;s  
- Le Service Messagerie Vocale Visuelle en illimite&#769; en France me&#769;tropolitaine pour 
visualiser vos messages (compatible uniquement avec le terminal iPhone), en plus 
de lacce&#768;s a&#768; la messagerie vocale traditionnelle (888). 
- Internet en illimite&#769; en France me&#769;tropolitaine 
Hors streaming TV et hors streaming audio et vide&#769;o (sauf actu, sports et cine&#769;ma sur Orange World). 
Les usages en mode modem ou les services de Voix sur IP, peer to peer et Newsgroups sont interdits. Afin de maintenir une qualite&#769; de service optimale sur son re&#769;seau pour lensemble de ses clients, Orange pourra limiter le de&#769;bit au dela&#768; dun usage de 500Mo par mois. Voir de&#769;tail de la tarification data a&#768; le&#769;tranger dans la fiche tarifaire. 
-  Emails illimite&#769; en France me&#769;tropolitaine 
Service accessible depuis compte e-mail utilisant les protocoles IMAP4, POP3 ou SMTP (hors services payants et voila.fr) en France me&#769;tropolitaine et dans les zones de couverture. Afin de maintenir une qualite&#769; de service optimale sur son re&#769;seau pour lensemble de ses clients, Orange pourra limiter le de&#769;bit au dela&#768; dun usage de 500Mo par mois. Voir de&#769;tail de la tarification data a&#768; le&#769;tranger dans la fiche tarifaire. 
- Acce&#768;s aux hotspots  en France me&#769;tropolitaine: 20 heures incluses. 
_
La principale critique dans l'article était sur les emails avec le logiciel Iphone qui étaient payant. Est-ce toujours le cas ? Je ne comprend pas tout ! 
Et il y a maintenant un accès aux hotspots de 20H alors que je crois que ce n'était pas le cas avant. 
En fait je voudrais savoir ce que vous en pensez. 
Est-ce valable ?


----------



## iManu (13 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Sur le site Orange il est à 44 euros/mois ...


Bien vu (comme souvent Melaure 



> Dans ce forfait, il n'y a pas de visual voice mail ?


Re bien vu. La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'on peut prendre cette option sur les forfaits qui ne l'ont pas par défaut. La mauvaise c'est que c'est 5/mois en plus.
Bref site Orange + Option... Financièrement ça va s'équilibrer...

Merci


----------



## Anaccronisme (14 Décembre 2008)

Je suis étudiant, et l'envie me titille de demander un iPhone au papa noël...
Je lis des tas de trucs sur le net depuis ce matin, mais entre les informations périmées, mal interprétées etc etc... je suis totalement perdu ! :rateau:

Si j'ai bien compris, ayant moins de 26 ans, la formule la plus économique est pour moi : *iPhone à 99 heures avec forfait 2+2 à 40,50e* par mois grâce à la réduc.

Mon problème est que je voudrais avoir au moins 1 numéro en appel illimité. Et là sur le net c'est le festival : Option KDO, Famille, 3 numéros illimités à 1e (qui était un plantage si j'ai bien compris...)...
*
Quelles options de ce types sont encore valable ?*

Pour info je suis déjà sur orange, mais par mobicarte donc... 

Merci pour vos réponses ! ^^


----------



## pouto (18 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

dites, j'ai une question: est-ce que Orange "aide" encore les acheteurs de 1er iPhone si on leur dit qu'on en veut un nouveau? Si oui, de combien est la remise en vigueur?
Merci


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2008)

Anaccronisme a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, ayant moins de 26 ans, la formule la plus économique est pour moi : *iPhone à 99 heures avec forfait 2+2 à 40,50e* par mois grâce à la réduc.



Elle est ou cette offre d'iPhone à 99 heures ???    :rateau:


----------



## yann64 (18 Décembre 2008)

pouto a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> dites, j'ai une question: est-ce que Orange "aide" encore les acheteurs de 1er iPhone si on leur dit qu'on en veut un nouveau? Si oui, de combien est la remise en vigueur?
> Merci


 
je crois qu'il aurait fallu se réveiller avant.
par contre tu peux toujours essayer de revendre ton V1 sur un site d'enchère ou autre.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> je crois qu'il aurait fallu se réveiller avant.
> par contre tu peux toujours essayer de revendre ton V1 sur un site d'enchère ou autre.



S'il est en bon état, tu le revendras sans problème.


----------



## yann64 (18 Décembre 2008)

Anaccronisme a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, ayant moins de 26 ans, la formule la plus économique est pour moi : *iPhone à 99 heures avec forfait 2+2 à 40,50e* par mois grâce à la réduc.


 
Les étudiants chez orange auraient-ils plus de moyens.
Sans être étudiant, tu peux avoir l'Iphone 8Go à 24 avec un forfait illimitic 3G 2H (+2H, ou illimités le soir, ou illimités vers 3 numéros suivant l'avantage choisis), SMS illimités, TV, Mail et internet illimités pour 34.90/mois


----------



## pouto (18 Décembre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> je crois qu'il aurait fallu se réveiller avant.
> par contre tu peux toujours essayer de revendre ton V1 sur un site d'enchère ou autre.





melaure a dit:


> S'il est en bon état, tu le revendras sans problème.



Ok, merci à vous deux 

Je demandais juste ça comme ça, au passage


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me confirmer que si je garde mon forfait actuel (uniquement téléphonie), l'iPhone ne fera pas de data à mon insu ?


Le GPS de l'iphone passe-t-il par de la DATA? 

A vrai dire, je me pose la même question que melaure. (sic).


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> Les étudiants chez orange auraient-ils plus de moyens.
> Sans être étudiant, tu peux avoir l'Iphone 8Go à 24&#8364; avec un forfait illimitic 3G 2H (+2H, ou illimités le soir, ou illimités vers 3 numéros suivant l'avantage choisis), SMS illimités, TV, Mail et internet illimités pour 34.90&#8364;/mois




34.9 euros ??? OU ca ? Quand ca ??

Pour le GPS, si vous considerez le data comme l'utilisation 3G ou EDGE, ba moi je dirai oui. Il faut bien que maps charge ses cartes qui viennent de google maps, donc d'internet. De plus, quand je suis hors reseau, ma carte ne se rafraichit pas.


----------



## yann64 (19 Décembre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> 34.9 euros ??? OU ca ? Quand ca ??



forfait illimitic 3G à 3990 en rebouvellement 24 mois -5/mois durant la durée de renouvellement = 3490


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le GPS de l'iphone passe-t-il par de la DATA?
> 
> A vrai dire, je me pose la même question que melaure. (sic).



T'as déjà tant de mal à te servir d'un mac. T'es sûr qu'un iPhone est une bonne idée ? 

Plus sérieusement, oui. Aucune carte n'est chargée sur l'iPhone. Il télécharge à chaque fois. Donc si tu n'as pas d'abonnement internet avec ton iPhone, ça coûte une fortune d'utiliser le GPS. Idem à l'étranger. 

Il est probable cependant qu'une application sorte avec des cartes pré-chargées. Dans le style Tom-Tom. Dans ce cas, pas de DATA. Mais rien d"officiel pour le moment.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Décembre 2008)

C'est bien ce j'avais compris. Et puis de toute façon, le GPS c'est pour les dindes. 

Et l'iphone, c'est juste parce que je suis outrageusement blindé de points et qu'ils sont pas loin de me filer du pognon avec. 

Après, tu sais, je sais me servir d'un téléphone&#8230; et d'un ipod. Alors je me dis que les 2 en même temps ça doit pas être compliqué. 

Allez, on verra ce que ça donne.


----------



## nico02007 (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour. J'ai pris un forfait origami star 1H+1H a 32&#8364;/mois. J' ai l'internet illimité mais je n'ai pas le droit au streaming. Si j'utilise le GPS, ce sera hors forfait ou pris dans l'abonnement internet?
Merci


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le GPS de l'iphone passe-t-il par de la DATA?
> 
> A vrai dire, je me pose la même question que melaure. (sic).



Je l'ai commandé finalement et pris le premier forfait data à 45 euros/mois. Tant pis pour mon budget, mais c'est plus simple comme ça ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je l'ai commandé finalement et pris le premier forfait data à 45 euros/mois. Tant pis pour mon budget, mais c'est plus simple comme ça ...


Pas question de lâcher mes 12h de com pour 35&#8364;/mois.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pas question de lâcher mes 12h de com pour 35&#8364;/mois.



C'est un abonnement Itineris Ola spécial nowel ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Décembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est un abonnement Itineris Ola spécial nowel ?


Remplace Nowel par Etudiants et t'es dans le vrai. Il a dix ans. :love:


----------



## iManu (22 Décembre 2008)

iManu a dit:


> La bonne nouvelle, c'est qu'on peut prendre cette option sur les forfaits qui ne l'ont pas par défaut. La mauvaise c'est que c'est 5/mois en plus.
> Bref site Orange + Option... Financièrement ça va s'équilibrer...
> 
> Merci



Tuile... Les points fidélité...
1) la FNAC me double mes points (et donc le prix d'achat diminue) si j'atteins la barre de 2400. J'en ai 1700 selon la police (Mobistore) ou 2100 selon les manifestants (quand je vais voir sur le site Orange - mais ils ajoutent 400 points d'emblée il parait...)
2) Le vendeur Mobistore (sympa, bon conseil, etc.) me propose 99  mais seulement si j'arrive à négocier avec le service client d'Orange (fidélisation, pour ceux qui menacent de partir - je suis plus lié à Orange)
3) La nénette du-dit service veut rien savoir, elle me rajoute les points seulement si je lui achète à elle (en ligne). Sauf que qu'est ce que ça peut faire à Orange que j'achète à la FNAC, Mobistore ou en ligne si je reste chez eux? La différence, bien sur, c'est joujou dans la hotte du Père Noël ou plus tard...

Ben conclusion, j'attendrai, et pis si bonne occasion ailleurs, bye bye Orange (j'étais client depuis 2001, faut pas exagérer non plus...).


----------



## Lalis (22 Décembre 2008)

La différence, c'est le chiffre du vendeur : c'est ce que m'a expliqué la vendeuse du Photo Service près de chez moi où j'ai eu toutes les infos, les tuyaux, les astuces... que j'ai appliqués au 700 (pas moyen de faire autrement pour avoir ma rallonge de points). Et c'est l'opératrice du 700 qui a enregistré la vente, pas la fille de Photo Service. Qui de plus ne pouvait enregistrer mon abonnement (blocage informatique).
Elle a été excellente en conseil et finalement la vente lui passe sous le nez. C'est pour ça que les différents vendeurs se font concurrence : Orange les met en concurrence, au niveau de la fiche de paye.
On vit une époque formidable, non ? 

PS : prétendre hésiter entre l'iPhone et un autre smartphone pas vendu chez Orange marche très bien pour avoir sa rallonge de points (surtout si on n'est plus engagé), mais c'est seulement via le 700...


----------



## yann64 (23 Décembre 2008)

iManu a dit:


> Sauf que qu'est ce que ça peut faire à Orange que j'achète à la FNAC, Mobistore ou en ligne si je reste chez eux?



La différence...la marge que orange ou la FNAC fait sur la vente d'un Iphone.


----------



## rody95 (25 Décembre 2008)

kanak a dit:


> 34.9 euros ??? OU ca ? Quand ca ??
> 
> Pour le GPS, si vous considerez le data comme l'utilisation 3G ou EDGE, ba moi je dirai oui. Il faut bien que maps charge ses cartes qui viennent de google maps, donc d'internet. De plus, quand je suis hors reseau, ma carte ne se rafraichit pas.


 
sur le site d orange pas vu ???


----------



## pernel (28 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je vois sur le site d'Sfr qu'il est possible de laisser ses coordonnées pour être informé en exclusivité de l'arrivée de l'iPhone.
Un forfait spécial iPhone pourrait bien être pondu...

Pour ma part j'attends les offres concrêtes de Bouygues et Sfr pour voir vers quel opérateur je vais aller, quitte à vendre mon 3g actuele et bénéficier d'un neuf en "bon de portage"... (je suis chez Bouygues actuellement).


----------



## jeremyzed (28 Décembre 2008)

Moi je suis chez bouygues depuis des annés et phone house me demande 240e si je veux l'iphone en renouvellement ! C'est vraiment abusé de faire plus cher a ceux qui sont déja client, il devrait etre au meme prix que lorsque l'on ouvre uen ligne, surtout lorsque l'on se réengage ! 

J'attends que bouygues le propose, pour pouvoir négocier, sachant que je suis a la fin de mon contrat dans un mois.


----------



## arvig (17 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, j'en remet une couche car je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à sa question :
 j'ai acheté un iphone 3G mi-decembre et j'ai choisi le forfait "Origami Star" à 38 euros (42,5-4,5) car la fonction mail ne sera pas utilisée, au lieu des forfaits "Origami Star pour Iphone" à 45, 55 ou 75 euros. 
Comme ma machine plafonnait à 350 kb. J'ai appelé Orange qui m'a répondu que dans mon (petit) forfait Origami star à 38  , je n'aurais droit qu'à la 3G (vitesse env. 300) , pas à la 3G+ (vitesse env. 1000).

Et on m'incitait fortement à passer au plus vite au forfait plein pot car je risquais en plus de dépasser le forfait de 10 Mo des mails et pièces jointes (comment ? je ne fais pas de mail ...). 

Je trouve le procédé un peu fort de café... 
et surtout, j'ai beau chercher, je ne vois nulle mention de 3G ou 3G+ dans ce qu'on m'a fait signer. 
Normal de limiter à la 3G ? Embrouille ? Merci



Glaciadluz a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Une question me taraude.
> Avec la série limité Noel de Orange sur le forfait Origami Star pour iPhone, c'est de la 3G ou de la 3G+ niveau débit ?
> Parce que si je regarde les premiers commentaire sur la news de MacGé, ca me fait un peu peur
> ...


----------



## ced68 (20 Janvier 2009)

arvig a dit:


> Bonjour, j'en remet une couche car je n'ai pas trouvé la réponse à sa question :
> j'ai acheté un iphone 3G mi-decembre et j'ai choisi le forfait "Origami Star" à 38 euros (42,5-4,5) car la fonction mail ne sera pas utilisée, au lieu des forfaits "Origami Star pour Iphone" à 45, 55 ou 75 euros.
> Comme ma machine plafonnait à 350 kb. J'ai appelé Orange qui m'a répondu que dans mon (petit) forfait Origami star à 38  , je n'aurais droit qu'à la 3G (vitesse env. 300) , pas à la 3G+ (vitesse env. 1000).
> 
> ...


Tu es en 3G, qui est limitée à 384Kb apparemment. Oui Orange a fait le choix de débrider ses lignes uniquement pour les forfait iPhone et Star pour iPhone... En estimant que les seuls forfait Star étaient pris par des gens moins exigeants vu que tu ne peux utiliser complètement les capacités de ton iPhone (MVV, Mail, hotspots...)

En effet, si tu veux de la vraie 3G, il te faut passer à un forfait spécial iPhone.


----------



## melaure (20 Janvier 2009)

ced68 a dit:


> Tu es en 3G, qui est limitée à 384Kb apparemment. Oui Orange a fait le choix de débrider ses lignes uniquement pour les forfait iPhone et Star pour iPhone... En estimant que les seuls forfait Star étaient pris par des gens moins exigeants vu que tu ne peux utiliser complètement les capacités de ton iPhone (MVV, Mail, hotspots...)
> 
> En effet, si tu veux de la vraie 3G, il te faut passer à un forfait spécial iPhone.



Moi, qui paye plus cher que lui, je trouve ça parfaitement normal. Non mais !!!    :rateau:


----------



## ced68 (20 Janvier 2009)

Entièrement d'accord  :rateau:


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2009)

J'imagine que c'est le plus simple de poster mon message ici que sur le fil SFR 

A 8 jours de larrivée de liPhone chez le concurrent dOrange et javais envie de savoir si la concurrence fonctionnait ou pas. Je suis client chez SFR. Jai fait comme au supermarché: jai comparé en ramenant au prix au kg, ici donc, au mois ou à 12 mois. J'en ai parlé à Khyu qui m'a dit que cela pouvait intéresser certaines personnes ici. Voilà donc mes calculs (et désolé pour la longueur du message ).
*Et merci de ne pas citer -en tout cas entièrement- mon message dans vos réponses pour des raisons de lisibilité et de compréhension.*

Ce calcul est donné à titre indicatif et n'engage personne (je ne pense pas avoir fait derreurs en comparant les données trouvées en ligne sur le site Orange et SFR).

Je n'ai pour le moment pas contacté ni SFR ni Orange pour avoir des offres spécifiques (nouveau client, points, chantage au départ, etc.), ce sont donc les offres sans "marchandage".

J'ai laissé de côté les Offres -26 ans, étudiants etc. et autres niches, je ne rentre pas dans ces catégories. Je ne mentionne ni ne prend en compte les différences au cur des offres (les heures/les jours dappel, les sms illimités ou non, les datas etc) car justement ce sont elles qui brouillent toute concurrence. A vous de voir lesquelles sont intéressantes ou non dans votre propre cas.

Jai restreint le calcul (déjà long et complexe) aux _offres actuelles d'entrée de gamme pour iPhone officiel_: je n'ai pas d'iPhone et je téléphone peu: les _forfaits 1h_. Il est possible que des forfaits supérieurs ou des changements de forfait chez le même opérateur se révèlent moins chers mais je ne suis pas dans ce cas de figure.
Jai quand même ajouté les calculs pour l'iPod 16 Go car je sais que certains seront intéressés ainsi que loffre en magasin chez Orange (même si je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cet offre et je me demande même si elle est disponible ).

*Remarques:*
J'ai calculé le coût sur deux années du forfait sur 12 mois. Cela peut paraitre étrange mais j'ai pris le cas d'une personne désirant garder une certaine liberté, au risque de perdre de l'argent si elle ne désire pas de changements dans son forfait après une année.
Chez SFR, en renouvellement doffres, il est mentionné que lintégralité des points est enlevée. Il est possible dajouter loption iPhone à leur forfait actuel, en achetant liPhone chez SFR ou ailleurs. 8 /mois avec les forfaits Illimythics 3G+ et Pro et 15 /mois avec tous les autres forfaits SFR (mais attention, si cette option est annulée avant 6 mois, 100 est facturé).
Chez Orange, attention à prendre loffre en ligne : en magasin on ne peut bénéficier de la baisse de 3 par mois (et cela fait en tout 288 sur deux ans !). Attention, cette réduction nest valable que pour le forfait 1h*. Le prix mensuel maximal, avec ou sans réduction est de 43,50/mois.
_* A partir du forfait 2h, on ne bénéficie dune réduction de 10/ mois uniquement sur les trois premiers mois de labonnement._

Jai cru comprendre en lisant le pdf que les  Séries Limitées Origami pour iPhone sont disponibles en renouvellement avec un engagement de 24 ou 12 mois pour 4,5/mois supplémentaires.
Les pages de référence:
Orange - SFR

*Comparatif iPhone SFR / Orange*
_____________________________________________________________

*SFR iPhone 3G 12 mois  Illimythics 1h pour iPhone  4790/mois*

0-12 mois:  (dont 99 iPhone 8Go)     *673,8 *
0-12 mois:  (dont 199 iPhone 16Go)     *773,8 *
soit
*56,15 /mois* sur lannée du contrat - 8 Go
*64,48 /mois* sur lannée du contrat - 16 Go

_Projection mensuelle sans changement de forfait ou d'opérateur, tarifs SFR mars 2009 sur une deuxième année: _
*1195,8 * soit *52,02 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 8 Go
*1295,8 * soit *53,99 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 16 Go

*SFR iPhone 3G noir 24 mois  Illimythics 1h  4190/mois*
0-12 mois: (dont 99 iPhone 8Go) *601,8 *
0-12 mois: (dont 199 iPhone 16Go) *701,8 *
13-24 mois: *502,8*
Total sur deux ans: 601,8+502,8 = *1104,6 *  - 8 Go
Total sur deux ans: 701,8+502,8 = *1204,6 *  - 16 Go
soit
*46,02 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 8 Go
*50,19 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 16 Go
_____________________________________________________________

*Orange iPhone noir 12 mois  Série limitée Origami pour iPhone  4350/mois*

*AVEC REDUCTION INTERNET (5 mars au 27 avril 2009)*
0-12 mois:  (dont 99 iPhone 8Go)     *585 *
0-12 mois:  (dont 199 iPhone 16Go)     *685 *
soit
*48,75 /mois* sur lannée du contrat  - 8 Go
*57,08  /mois* sur lannée du contrat  - 16 Go
_Projection mensuelle sans changement de forfait ou d'opérateur, tarifs Orange mars 2009 sur une deuxième année: _
*1107* soit *46,12 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 8 Go
*1207* soit *50,29 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 16 Go

*SANS REDUCTION INTERNET (achat en magasin)*
*51,75 /mois* sur lannée du contrat  - 8 Go
*60,08  /mois* sur lannée du contrat  - 16 Go
_Projection mensuelle sans changement de forfait ou d'opérateur, tarifs Orange mars 2009 sur une deuxième année: _
*47,62 / mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 8 Go
*51,79 / mois* sur les deux ans du contrat - 16 Go

*Orange iPhone 3G noir 24 mois  séries limitées Origami 1h  39/mois*
*AVEC REDUCTION INTERNET (5 mars au 27 avril 2009)*
0-12 mois:  (dont 99 iPhone 8Go)	     *531 *
0-12 mois:  (dont 199 iPhone 16Go)	*631 *

Total sur deux ans: 531+432 = *963 *   -  8 Go
Total sur deux ans: 631+432 = *1063 *   - 16 Go
soit
*40,12 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   -  8 Go
*44,29 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   -  16 Go

*SANS REDUCTION INTERNET (achat en magasin)*
0-12 mois:  (dont 99 iPhone 8Go)	    *621 ]*
0-12 mois:  (dont 199 iPhone 16Go)	*721 [/B
13-24 mois: 522 
Total sur deux ans: 621+522 = 1123   - 8 Go
Total sur deux ans: 721+522 = 1243   - 16 Go
soit
47,62 /mois sur les deux ans du contrat   - 8 Go
51,79 /mois sur les deux ans du contrat   - 16 Go

********************************************

Beaucoup de personnes ont mentionné que larrivée dSFR napportait pas de concurrence réelle. Je dirais même quil ny a pas dalignement officiel en date daujourdhui de SFR sur les tarifs dOrange, sur le forfait 1h en tout cas (j'imagine qu'Orange a modifié les siens juste après que SFR ait sorti les siens).

Sur deux ans, (avec réduction internet pour Orange), SFR est plus cher de 141,6.
Sur un an seulement avec ou sans prolongement à deux ans, (avec réduction internet pour Orange), SFR est plus cher 88,8.

Dans mon propre cas -je n'ai pas d'actions d'aucune des deux sociétés et je vais me passer diPhone pour le moment  - jaurai nettement intérêt à passer chez Orange plutôt qu'à rester chez SFR ou à montrer à mon revendeur ce petit calcul pour quil me fasse bénéficier dune offre TRES TRES intéressante.*


----------



## endavent (1 Avril 2009)

Effectivement, on se dit "Tout ça pour ça !"

En arriver à un tarif finalement plus élevé, chapeau SFR ! Ce qui est amusant, lorsque je l'avais fait gentiment constater à un vendeur SFR en boutique, c'est qu'il m'a répondu, un peu désabusé "oui, on parle d'un 4e opérateur qui pourrait entrer sur le marché (NDA : Free, probablement), et qui ferait la voix en illimité. Là, ça bougerait sans doute ....".

Même eux ne voient pas l'intérêt supplémentaire qu'ils apportent à leurs clients


----------



## PadawanMac (1 Avril 2009)

Si je me base sur un engagement 24 mois, SFR et Orange (hors réduction 5%-internet dans la mesure où cette offre est limitée sur un temps très court) "se tiennent". Je lis :

Chez SFR :
*46,02 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 8 Go
*50,19 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 16 Go

ET

Chez Orange :
*47,62 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 8 Go
*51,79 /mois* sur les deux ans du contrat   - 16 Go

En résumé, il n'est pas plus intéressant pour moi de quitter SFR d'autant qu'après m'être informé, le réseau 3G semble à priori légèrement plus performant qu'Orange, selon l'endroit et la période horaire. Après c'est peut-être "pinaillé" comme dirait l'autre.

A+


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2009)

Comme mentionné, ce sont des offres limitées et chaque opérateur va jouer au ping-pong pour se mettre à niveau suivant les niches qu'il a sa disposition. Et ce n'est que sur le forfait d'entrée 1h. Ensuite, par rapport au "3 G légèrement plus performant", c'est comme les sms ou non illimités ou les 3 n° gratuits etc. ce sont des variables qui vont pondérer chaque choix personnel, mais qui ne sont pas des données chiffrées, ce que j'ai essayé de faire.
Je crois qu'il faut surtout faire le pas de calculer les frais réels du forfait qui nous intéresse -hors options et à côté- et ensuite aller sur cette base faire jouer la concurrence&#8230; en attendant un hypothétique concurrent&#8230;


----------



## PadawanMac (2 Avril 2009)

Oui tu as raison.

A+


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2009)

Super comparaison. Merci.

Cela montre en effet le peu de concurrence dans le domaine de la téléphonie.

Tout ce bruit pour ça....


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Avril 2009)

Pour ça oui... Ceci étant, il y'a quelkes mois rien n'était joué, si les 2 opérateurs n'avaient pas porté plainte, Orange serait toujours le distributeur exclusif et l'acquisition d'un iphone serait donc toujours soumises aux services d'Orange. 

A+


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

En relisant mon truc, je me dis que si je maitrisais certains outils, j'essaierai de faire un tableau synthétique pour tout les forfaits. Là, il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose. Un seul forfait  tss tss. Et il n'est valable que quelques semaines, voir quelques jours, si SFR propose autre chose&#8230;
Enfin. Je vais voir si j'arrive à faire quelque chose qui me permette de modifier rapidement les données que j'ai, question lecture, y'a du mieux à faire. J'ai aucune idée des softs à utiliser. Excel ? Je sais pas faire une seule formule&#8230; mais ensuite, un petit export vers Indesign ou Illustrator, ça pourrait en jeter. Des idées ? Un modèle de feuille de calcul ? C'est simple à la base, juste des cases avec des chiffres&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Avec Numbers, tu peux faire un tableau très correct.
Dans l'aide tu as quelques formules. 
Dans ton cas, c'est de simple addition, soustraction, division et multiplication.

Au pire, on essaie ça ce weekend.


----------



## teo (7 Avril 2009)

Merci à Khyu pour son coup de main, j'avance sur les mises à jour (j'attend _/Edit/: un éventuel ajustement ou offre spéciale d'SFR pour comparaison_).
En attendant, l'Offre Orange Internet Origami pour iPhone 1h ou 2h est toujours plus intéressante que celle-ci, j'imagine en magasin.
_Edit: résultats demain ou après-demain _


----------



## Oracle (27 Avril 2009)

Excellent comparatif, vivement que quelqu'un de motivé ne s'attaque aux offres Bouygues ! )


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

Je vais ajouter ce que je peux à ma liste et je poste ça un de ces 4 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h54 ----------

Pour info, l'offre SFR la plus intéressante ci-dessus se termine aujourd'hui.
J'ai un pb pour accéder aux pages officielles Bouygues pour les prix réels ou en réabonnement. L'iPhone est mentionné comme non disponible.


----------



## willy-willy (3 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait un comparatif des prix pour un I phone chez les 3 opérateurs. Il semblerait que Bouygues ne le propose qu'en engagement de 24 mois, or je souhaite m'engager que pour 12 mois. Les offres orange (Origami Star) sfr (Illymithics 3G) sont à quelques euros près aussi intéressantes dans mon cas. 

Ce qui fera la différence est le fait que SFR propose ou non un avantage pour les étudiants (comme le propose Orange). Voici mes 3 questions :

- savez-vous si SFR propose comme orange un avantage étudiant? (orange propose - 10% par mois sur chaque facture / ou les SMS illimités 24h/24

- sur le site d'Orange il y a toujours la publicité pour les 3Euros de réduction par mois (offre web), hier j'ai lu sur le site que c'était valable jusqu'au 27 avril, or l'onglet y est toujours (je ne vois plus de date limite) et quand j'ajoute au panier ça à l'air de fonctionner. Qu'en pensez?

- et enfin, savez-vous de combien de chaînes de TV bénéficie-t-on avec l'offre SFR? Sachant qu'avec l'offre Orange il y a 20 chaînes.

C'est en fonction de ces 3 points là que mon choix va se faire car les offres sont sensiblement équivalentes sur les autres aspects.

Je vous remercie!

PS : au fait que pensez-vous de la différence de prix 8GO-16GO? C'est quand meme un peu abusé une différence de prix du simple ou double ... pour le simple au double de mémoire, du coup pensez-vous que pour une utilisation basique (surtout internet sans installer 40 application et jeux) le modèle 8GO soit beaucoup plus intéressant?


----------



## Benji (6 Mai 2009)

hello, 

est ce que les nouvelles recharges *"Recharge iPhone 3G*(16)
Offre exclusivement réservée aux clients disposant dun iPhone 3G" fonctionnent sur un iphone de 1ere generation qui s'est bien pris les réglages opérateurs ?
j'aurais tendance a dire non vu l'intitulé, mais j'ai reçu l'offre sur mon iphone par sms ...

merci


----------



## Benji (7 Mai 2009)

je me reponds a moi meme  j'ai "sacrifié" 3 euros  cela fonctionne sur l'iphone 1er gen. J'ai appelé la Hotline pour avoir l'info et après une mise en attente de deux minutes, on m'a raccroché au nez.
donc cela fonctionne pour les mails, par contre, toutes les apps comme la meteo, facebook, le monde, app store et itunes, on oublie.
le web, a part www.sfr.fr qui fonctionne en mode texte, j'ai un beau message perl disant que le controle parental est activé et ne me permet pas de surfer.
bref, c'est cher pour ce que cela propose


----------



## aze07 (14 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Iphone v1 avec lequel j'avais une mobicarte Orange (aujourd'hui dépassée) et je suit intéréssé par le forfait bloqué BT Iphone 3G a 24.90.

Est-il compatible avec mon Iphone v1 ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Il n'y a aucunes raisons pour qu'il ne le soit pas.


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2009)

hello les enfants, 

j'ai un forfait orange 3h+3h, mais je ne téléphone plus autant, donc je voudrais diminuer mon forfait, la dame d'orange a la voix très charmante :rose: (mais que l'on a du mal a avoir) ma indiquer que le forfait iPhone n'existait plus  Par quoi le remplacer sans réengagement chez orange (le but est de les mettre en concurrence avec Bouygues d'ici Juillet pour un vrai renouvellement ... au même prix que Bouygues avec un nouvel iphone  ), donc je prend quoi  ?  (un forfait 1h+1h me suffirai  )


----------



## pim (18 Mai 2009)

Coucou, je te conseille tout d'abord d'appeler plusieurs fois de suite ; cela permet d'avoir plusieurs conseillers différents, et tu auras ainsi plusieurs versions différentes. Ensuite, à toi de choisir la meilleure solution !

En effet, la qualité première d'un bon conseiller chez Orange est d'être un menteur - tous ne le sont pas néanmoins, car il y a aussi de mauvais conseillers, qui doivent avoir de moins bons résultats, et qui sont simplement ignorant ou perdus - ceux-là, on ne peut pas leur jetter la pierre, car l'offre commerciale est faite de façon à être incompréhensible.

Dans mon cas, afin d'obtenir un simple désimlockage, j'ai appelé cinq fois de suite, et effectivement certains conseillers m'ont indiqué que cela n'existait plus sur iPhone, quand d'autres m'ont soutenu que cela impliquait un réangagement d'un an, etc etc. C'est pas la peine de s'énerver avec cette basse vermine assise sur le tas d'or que nous alimentons, personnellement je m'en tiens à un étonnement crédule "Ah mon merci monsieur des ces informations que j'ignorais totalement !" et je rappelle juste derrière, jusqu'à obtenir ce que je veux


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

mais je prend quoi au final ?


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Mai 2009)

pim a dit:


> C'est pas la peine de s'énerver avec cette basse vermine assise sur le tas d'or que nous alimentons




A+


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais je prend quoi au final ?



Ils seraient capable de te coller un ré-engagement si tu changes de formule.
Si ça passe sans, vise un origami star pour iPhone. 
Mais comme pim te l'a indiqué, appelle plusieurs fois.
Certains te facturerons le changement de forfait, d'autre non, d'autre te mettront un ré-engagement, etc...
Sinon, les forfaits iPhone de base existent toujours mais ils ne sont pas très intéressants (2+2h pour 50 euros, bouof).
Et si ça peut attendre juillet (dans 2 mois), ne change rien. Ca te reviendra pitet même moins cher au final...


----------



## aze07 (27 Mai 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Il n'y a aucunes raisons pour qu'il ne le soit pas.



Ba vu qu'il est bloqué orange... (enfin débloquer illégallement )

Faut que je le fasse débloquer par orange ?


----------



## Cosa67 (24 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à tous et à toutes ! 

Tout d'abord, veuillez m'excuser si je poste mon message dans la mauvaise section...

VOilà je vous explique brièvement mon cas. Titulaire d'un compte mobile bloqué (fin de contrat décembre 2009) depuis l'époque de mon adolescence, je me suis enfin motivé pour acquérir l'iPhone 3GS en remplacement de mon cher Viewty. Pour ce faire, j'ai donc décidé de changer de forfait et de passer à un forfait Origami Zen pour iPhone.

Lors de mes différents échanges avec le service client Orange, j'ai voulu m'assurer du tarif auquel je pourrais acheter le précieux. Le conseiller m'a affirmé qu'avec mon changement de forfait (du fait de passer d'un bloqué à un "classique") allait m'apporter 1500 pts automatiquement au bout du premier mois de facturation et que j'aurais le droit au "tarif acquisition" (149). Je précise que si je tiens en compte ces points cadeaux, mon solde points s'élévera à 3200 pts et des brouettes.

Seulement (et c'est là où vient mon "problème), en me baladant à droite et à gauche et selon des personnes de mon entourage qui ont acheté l'iPhone 3GS et j'ai bien peur que le conseiller m'ai menti et que je devrais débourser bien plus pour l'achat... Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur la mention "dès que les 2400 points sont acquis" ? Est-ce simplement le solde à  partir duquel nous pouvons changer de téléphone ou est-ce le solde nécessaire pour avoir un prix à 149 ?

De plus, qu'importe le tarif auquel je prendrai l'iPhone, aurais-je le droit à l'ODR de 100 ?

Vous remerciant par avance pour votre patience, merci à tous ceux qui perdrait quelques minutes de leur temps pour bien vouloir me répondre.


----------



## Lalis (24 Juin 2009)

Je te réponds, Cosa67, en remontant le fil de qqes pages et en copiant les posts où il est question de quelque chose qui peut t'intéresser.


Lalis a dit:


> J'ai fait ce que tu comptes faire, en partie.
> Suite aux conseils d'une employée de Photo Service (qui fait aussi Orange), j'ai appelé le 700, service clients, et j'y suis allée au bluff.
> J'avais 2002 points, les 400 points de bonus "changement de mobile" compris. J'ai dit que je voulais prendre un smartphone et que j'hésitais entre l'iPhone avec Orange et le Sony Ericsson W890i (qu'Orange ne vend pas) et qui a les meilleurs résultats au test _Que Choisir _d'octobre 2008. Mais que comme il me manquait les points et que je n'étais plus engagée par l'abonnement, bla bla bla...
> L'opératrice m'a immédiatement proposé de m'accorder les points nécessaires, et elle m'a "donné" de quoi ne payer l'iPhone que 10 euros de plus qu'en étant nouvel abonné (soit 139 euros puisque j'ai pris le 16Go). Avec seulement 2400 points, c'était 179 euros, donc j'ai eu bien plus de points.
> ...





bakus a dit:


> Je reviens d'une boutique orange. Résultat : c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste
> en fait , je me pointe en disant que je veux changer de téléphone et de forfait mais que j'hésite entre l'iPhone et le Blackberry Storm 9500 (dispo chez SFR mais pas Orange).
> Là, la vendeuse me dit que le Blackberry n'est pas dispo mais que pour moi, vu mes points, je peux avoir l'iPhone à 89 &#8364;  (je jubile intérieurement). Après avoir jeter un coup d'oeil sur son écran, il y a marqué que j'ai 2800 points alors que sur le site Orange j'ai seulement 1700 points.
> Viens ensuite le changement de forfait. Et là, pareil, pas de frais et en vigueur au prochain renouvellement.
> ...





Lalis a dit:


> Déjà, en faisant comme bakus et moi, tu peux "dealer" un changement de mobile pour le même prix, voire 10 euros de moins (une promo qu'a eue bakus, mais pas moi, j'ai appelé un ou deux jours trop tôt, grrr) en bluffant, car 1700 points, c'est insuffisant pour avoir un prix correct. Regarde les posts plus haut dans le fil.
> C'est chez Photo Service que j'ai eu les meilleurs renseignements, mais c'est peut-être dû aux employées de la boutique près de chez moi.



Voilà, avec ces conseils et une petite lecture du fil en amont, tu devrais trouver de quoi mettre au point ta stratégie de négociation avec Orange. En fait c'est à toi d'instaurer le rapport de forces, quitte à bluffer. Et ils sont tellement aux abois pour vendre en pleine crise qu'ils sont prêts à plus de concessions qu'on n'imagine.
A toi de jouer ! 

Bah tiens, mon 900e post ! Et un vrai, pas une déconnade ! Ça se fête ?


----------



## Cosa67 (24 Juin 2009)

Tout d'abord, je te remercie de ta réactivité et tout simplement de ta réponse ! De toute façon, la mise en place de mon nouveau forfait n'étant prévue que pour le 03 Juillet, je vais y aller quitte à les menacer de revenir sur mes pas, d'attendre mes 5 mois d'engagement et de partir ailleurs pour acquérir l'iPhone. Et puis, j'ai remarqué avec le dernier conseiller que dès que tu critique la "politesse" d'une autre collègue sur qui tu est tombé, la personne a tendance à vouloir "compenser". 

En tout cas, merci pour les astuces de négociation, mais si des personnes ont des infos officielles sur mes différentes demandes, merci d'avance ! 

Edit : Et ravi d'avoir pu participer à ton 900ème post ! ^^


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aimerais connaître votre avis sur l'offre Virgin Mobile que nous avons en "bandeau Pub" sur MacGé depuis quelques jours, avec leur fameux forfaits Paradyse illimités avec "5 numéros illimités au lieu de 3" comme dit la pub, et internet illimité.

C'est compatible avec l'iPhone 3G ça ?! Quelles sont les limitations ? Car niveau prix, 2 heures, 5 numéros illimités et SMS illimités pour 31,90 &#8364; (quand on a déjà un portable), c'est imbattable !

(car, très franchement, le défaut n°1 de l'iPhone, ce sont les forfaits ultra-chers qui lui sont systématiquement associé)

Dernier point, quel est l'opérateur derrière ? Orange, rouge ou bleu ?


----------



## endavent (8 Juillet 2009)

Si tu as déjà un Iphone désimlocké, le forfait est peut-être adapté. Mais si tu n'en possèdes pas, ils ne le proposent pas dans les mobiles associés.

Tout au plus un succédané avec un pack Motorola + Ipod Touch 8 Go V2, qui te prive quand même de la fonction appareil photo et surtout GPS...

Virgin Mobile est un opérateur "virtuel" (MNVO) qui fonctionne sur le réseau Orange.

Attention à ne pas regarder que le prix du forfait dans ton choix. Par exemple, chez SFR, tu peux prendre le 3GS avec un forfait à 29,90 euros (forfait bloqué 1h mais avec 3G illimité + SMS) ou avec un forfait Illimithycs à 42,90 pour la même heure (mais avec les MMS et plus en illimité). Pourtant, lorsque tu calcules avec le prix d'achat du 3GS sur un an ou deux, tu t'aperçois que la différence, au final, n'est pas très importante, voire en faveur du forfait le plus cher !


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2009)

J'ai effectivement déjà un iPhone 3G désimlocké. Pourquoi pas de GPS ? Les communications vont être décomptées en hors forfait.


----------



## endavent (8 Juillet 2009)

Non, j'ai écrit que dans le cas où tu prenais un forfait avec un téléphone, ils te proposaient un Ipod Touch + 1 Motorola, et donc que tu n'avais pas le GPS avec l'Ipod Touch.

Si tu possèdes un Iphone 3G désimlocké, tu as intérêt à les contacter pour t'assurer que leur forfait couvre bien l'usage Internet en illimité. Si c'est le cas c'est probablement le forfait Iphone le plus intéressant du moment, car SFR débute un peu moins cher (29,90) mais avec les SMS illimités seulement le soir et le week-end, et tu profites de la couverture 3G d'Orange.

En revanche je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils proposent le forfait sans engagement moins cher que celui avec un engagement de 24 mois


----------



## pim (8 Juillet 2009)

Parce que, sans engagement, ils ne proposent pas de portable


----------



## xxtiboxx (5 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
je convoitais l'iphone depuis un certain temps et j'ai donc décidé de sauté le pas début juillet. Pour ne pas l'avoir trop chère, j'ai utiliser les points de mon père, il en avait près de 3000 mais ne disposait par contre pas d'un forfait Iphone.
Je recois donc l'iphone et tout va très bien mais voilà, j'ai téléchargé la feuille pour la demande de remboursement et là je commence à douter. en effet, il est obligatoire d'indiquer un numéro de téléphone et être sur un forfait bien particulier, et le problème est que moi, je dispose d'un forfait origami Zen mais mon père, dont les points ont été utilisé ne possède qu'un forfait partagé classique qui ne semble pas compatible avec cette offre...
Quelqu'un aurait t'il un avis ou une solution à me donner ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

apres avoir regarde les offres chez les 3 operateurs je suis perdu

chez Orange et Bouygues, la garantie du 3GS est d'1 an

mais chez SFR, il y a des pages ou c'est indique garantie 2 ans et dans le meme temps ils proposent aussi d'acheter l'applecare pour etendre la garantie a 2 ans

qqn peut m'eclairer sur cette garantie chez SFR

alors, 2 ans ou pas?


----------



## teo (27 Août 2009)

en changement de mobile/renouvellement d'abo, sur la boutique SFR en ligne, j'ai deux ans de garantie affichés.
Le plus simple, c'est que tu appelles leur service consommateur j'imagine.

J'ai recommencé mes petits tableaux, je les posterai un de ces 4.


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Août 2009)

xxtiboxx a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait t'il un avis ou une solution à me donner ?


Prkoi ne vas-tu pas directement en agence, tu auras certainement une réponse plus rapide et plus précise, non ?

A+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

je pensais le prendre en prepaye (sfr la carte)

l'info n'est pas claire sur la garantie


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Août 2009)

L'idéal c'est l'agence, car ils sont en mesure de vous vendre le produit sur le champs (normalement) donc les offres coincident.

A+


----------



## teo (27 Août 2009)

Hors offre internet, qui sont souvent très intéressantes et sont là pour brouiller l'offre des concurrents&#8230; cf les offres Orange Internet&#8230;


----------



## endavent (27 Août 2009)

Chez SFR c'est effectivement 2 ans de garantie, alors qu'Orange ne propose qu'un an. C'est une différence à noter, surtout lorsqu'on s'engage pour 24 mois...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

sais tu si c'est 2 ans de garantie pour tout le monde y compris SFR La Carte? 

merci


----------



## endavent (27 Août 2009)

Non, je ne sais pas car c'était dans le cas d'un forfait Illymithics de base


----------



## teo (28 Août 2009)

si tu lis bien le lien que j'ai posté, tu verras que les deux ans sont proposés pour tout achat sur la boutique en ligne. Si tu peux commander ton pack sur la boutique, c'est normalement ok pour deux ans aussi. SFR te rappele si tu désires leur poser des questions, il y a un lien sur leur page d'accueil via un formulaire ici.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

l'internet illimite pour l'iphone sur les forfaits bloques de type universal mobile par bouygues ou MTV SFR sont ils vraiment de l'internet illimite ?

ou est ce que la navigation vers leur portail maison?


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> l'internet illimite pour l'iphone sur les forfaits bloques de type universal mobile par bouygues ou MTV SFR sont ils vraiment de l'internet illimite ?
> 
> ou est ce que la navigation vers leur portail maison?



Je m'étais posé la même question au début mais non, c'est bien de l'illimité vers l'ensemble de l'Internet. Enfin, pas tout à fait car au-delà d'un certain quota mensuel (200 Mo, 500 Mo, ...) ils peuvent réduire le débit pour le reste du mois.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Je m'étais posé la même question au début mais non, c'est bien de l'illimité vers l'ensemble de l'Internet. Enfin, pas tout à fait car au-delà d'un certain quota mensuel (200 Mo, 500 Mo, ...) ils peuvent réduire le débit pour le reste du mois.



ok merci c'est donc une nouvelle

j'avais pas envie de me farcir des forfaits a 50 euros pour de l'internet illimite...

et puis je n'ai pas une grosse utilisation alors la reduction du debit ne me gene pas

il me semble que la meilleure offre semble etre universal mobile chez bouygues

1h30 de comm, SMS et internet illimite pour 29.90 / 32.90

ou plus ou moins la meme chose chez SFR (MTV)


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2009)

Chez Bouygues (Universal Mobile) c'est effectivement le meilleur prix en forfait mais attention à la couverture 3G qui est nettement moins bonne que chez SFR ou Orange. Si tu l'utilises beaucoup en data, tu vas être déçu :mouais:

SFR, si tu tiens compte du prix du mobile + l'abonnement sur un an + les SMS illimités, c'est le forfait Illimithycs qui revient le moins cher. Mais c'est quand même près de 800 euros


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

c'est surtout pour me prendre le 3GS a moindre prix avec l'abo le plus faible

je vais pas non plus beaucoup surfer et puis je suis surtout a paris donc je pense que le reseau doit etre bon

c'est interessant d'avoir le telephone a ce prix avec SMS illimite et internet

car j'avais pas envie d'attendre la semaine prochaine pour un touch V3


----------



## Lalis (5 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> ... au-delà d'un certain quota mensuel (200 Mo, 500 Mo, ...) ils peuvent réduire le débit pour le reste du mois.


En même temps, pour atteindre un tel quota, il faut passer sa vie à surfer son son iPhone 
Bref ça laisse pas mal de marge.
Par ex, avec une utilisation Mail quasi quotidienne et raisonnablement d'internet via les diverses applis, j'en suis en 8 mois à un peu moins de 900 Mo reçus.

@painauchocolat : d'après le comparatif _Que choisir_ de septembre, depuis le passage à l'OS 3, le 3GS n'apporte rien de significatif par rapport au 3G.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

bah l'autonomie batterie qd meme... rien que ca, ca merite de se tourner vers le 3GS

et puis bon, que choisir n'est pas non plus le magazine dont je suivrais les conseils...


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> @painauchocolat : d'après le comparatif _Que choisir_ de septembre, depuis le passage à l'OS 3, le 3GS n'apporte rien de significatif par rapport au 3G.



Je me permets d'intervenir, pour démentir complètement Que Choisir, spécialiste incontesté des produits technologiques 

En effet, outre l'autonomie améliorée, le focus nettement amélioré, la boussole (qui permet de développer toutes les applications de réalité augmentée), le magnétomètre, mais également une vitesse remarquée par tous les testeurs, et j'en oublie, le 3GS est vraiment à préférer au 3G. 

D'ailleurs, certains développeurs sortent désormais des versions de leurs apps limitées à ce nouveau modèle.

Alors, ne vous fiez pas à ce magazine qui a du mal à distinguer un Mac d'un PC, et dont les résultats de tests étonnent souvent ceux qui connaissent vraiment les produits 

Lisez plutôt les tests d'Igeneration


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

c'est hallucinant, j'ai passe l'apres midi a faire des boutiques et des fnac pour trouver du 3GS, rupture chez les 3 operateurs

alors soit apple sort un nouveau modele le 9 soit apple boude la france a cause des qq mythos qui ont monte leur histoire d'iphone explosés


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Septembre 2009)

Lalis a dit:


> En même temps, pour atteindre un tel quota, il faut passer sa vie à surfer son son iPhone


Je confirme, j'ai a peu près la même moyenne que toi. En Août j'ai atteint 320Mo alors que d'habitude je tourne plutôt autour de la moitié. La TV est logiquement le plus gourmand parmis les applications. 




Lalis a dit:


> @painauchocolat : d'après le comparatif _Que choisir_ de septembre, depuis le passage à l'OS 3, le 3GS n'apporte rien de significatif par rapport au 3G.


C'est mon avis après plusieurs articles et essais détaillés du nouveau venu. Sans minimiser les progrès, il peut être intéressant dans le cadre d'une acquisition nouvelle, beaucoup moins si on dispose déjà d'un iPhone 3G.




painauchocolat a dit:


> c'est hallucinant, j'ai passe l'apres midi a faire des boutiques et des fnac pour trouver du 3GS, rupture chez les 3 operateurs


Privilégie les villes moyennes, voir les petites, la demande est moins forte.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

ouais enfin je vais pas gaspiller de l'essence non plus pour un telephone

j'ai cherche a paris
si c'est en rupture, c'est en rupture un peu partout en RP

j'attendrais c'est tout

l'essence c'est pas gratuit, les transports non plus


----------



## PadawanMac (5 Septembre 2009)

C'était une idée, la demande n'est pas la même partout.

A+


----------



## endavent (5 Septembre 2009)

Mais les ruptures semblent générales.

Sur les sites des opérateurs, la disponibilité joue à cache-cache : un coup dispo, un coup indispo, et ça tourne sur les modèles 16, 32 Go, blanc, noir, etc ...

Le pire c'est que même si c'est marqué dispo ça ne veut pas forcément dire que votre commande sera honorée jusqu'à la fin. Il y a quelques jours j'ai chaté avec une conseillère Orange à propos d'une promo qui n'apparaissait pas sur une simulation de commande. Le produit (16 Go noir) était dispo. Elle m'a remarquablement renseigné (ça ne semble pas toujours être le cas, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur ce fil) et m'a également averti que l'Iphone que j'avais sélectionné était en réalité indisponible. Le site me l'aurait signalé, m'a-t-elle écrit, mais seulement à la fin, au moment de payer.

J'ai lu sur un magazine très très bien renseigné (ils avaient annoncé le 3GS juste un peu avant les sites spécialisés) qu'Apple sortirait un Iphone 4 à la fin de l'année. Je suis un peu dubitatif mais lorsqu'on constate les ruptures de stock, on peut effectivement se poser des questions


----------



## Viti (6 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous, et toutes mes excuses si je ne poste pas dans la bonne section 

Mon bon vieux Samsung e840 commençant à donner des signes de fatigue, je commence à faire les "yeux doux" sur l'iPhone 3GS (non je ne suis pas amoureux, contrairement aux apparences   ). Je pense que je ferai le "grand saut" d'ici quelques semaines, mais mieux vaut prendre son temps pour ne pas se tromper, et j'aurais donc besoin de vos suggestions et conseils 

Pour ce qui est des opérateurs, mon coeur balance entre Orange et SFR. Je me suis donc arrêté sur trois offres.

d'une part chez Orange:

Origami Zen 1h + illimité* 24/7 vers 3 N° mobiles Orange (39/mois sur 24 mois)
Origami Zen 2h+ illimité* 24/7 vers 3 N° mobiles Orange ou fixe (47/mois sur 24 mois).
D'autre part chez SFR:

Forfait ILLIMYTHICS 2h, appels illimités vers tous opérateurs de 21h30 à minuit, internet+mails+textos/mms illimités 24/24 (49/mois environ sur 24 mois)

A première vue, les forfaits 2h sur chaque opérateur se valent, mais le sms/web est-il lui aussi illimité chez Orange? Quelle offre me conseillez-vous? Par ailleurs, regarder la tv sur mon mobile ne m'intéresse absolument pas.

Voila, je suis un peu perdu, et j'avoue que les brochures/boutiques en ligne sont vraiment conçues pour que l'on s'arrache les cheveux, nous les clients. Des forfaits et des options par-ci, des conditions par-là... On ne sait plus à quoi nous fier.   

Merci d'avance pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## endavent (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour faire ton choix, il faut que tu prennes ta calculette préférée ou ton tableur.

Car il faut prendre en compte, pour chaque opérateur :
- le prix du mobile (variable suivant le forfait souscrit)
- le prix mensuel du forfait, options incluses, pour comparer à fonctions égales (ex. : SMS illimités)
- le prix du forfait sur la durée que tu as choisi (pour 12 mois tu multiplies par 12 mais tu n'oublies pas de rajouter le surcoût mensuel)
- les promotions éventuelles (-26 ans si tu y as accès, 1 mois d'abonnement offert, etc...)

En additionnant le prix du forfait sur la durée choisie et le prix du mobile tu obtiens le coût total. C'est ce coût qui te permettra de choisi l'offre la moins chère.

Néanmoins tu t'apercevras qu'il y a peu de différences entre Orange et SFR, quelques dizaines d'euros au plus. Généralement, SFR est mieux placé.

Bon courage !


----------



## Viti (6 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, Endavent 

Pour ce qui est du mobile, mon choix s'oriente sur l'iPhone 3GS 16Go proposé à 149, quel que soit le prestataire.

Pour ce qui est du forfait et d'après mes calculs: en m'abonnant sur 24 mois, il semble effectivement que SFR ait un léger avantage sur son concurrent:

Forfait ILLIMYTHICS 2h: 48,90/mois sur 24 mois
Soit un total de 1173,6

Forfait Origami Zen 2h: 47/mois sur 24 mois
Je rajoute l'option sms illimités à 5/mois, ce qui fait 52/mois
Soit un total de 1248

Effectivement, j'ai - de 26 ans mais sur le site d'Orange, la page ne fait aucune mention sur cet avantage 

--

En revanche, j'ai repéré un autre forfait "Origami édition spéciale pour iPhone" qui lui est au tarif de 52/mois sur 24 mois. Les sms ont l'air d'être illimités dessus, et il m'est proposé cette fameuse réduction de -10% (- de 26 ans).

J'ai également repéré une exclu web: -3/mois sur la facture. Mais en lisant la fiche détaillée, il apparait qu'elle n'est plus en vigueur depuis le 17 Juin dernier 

Au final si je déduis les 10% sur les 52/mois, cela donnerait 46,80/mois, soit un total de 1123,2.
Pour un jeune de 24 ans comme moi (même s'il n'a qu'un avantage de 50 par rapport à SFR), j'aurais donc tout intérêt à choisir ce forfait, je pense?


----------



## endavent (6 Septembre 2009)

Si, si, la promo -3e pour une commande Web est bien cumulable avec l'option -10% pour les - de 26 ans, et elles sont toujours d'actualité. Mais leur site a un bug, comme me l'a appris une personne du service client l'autre jour. Pour plus de sécurité, fais-toi le confirmer par "chat" ou par mail et tu pourras passer ta commande. Personnellement je suis intéressé par un forfait 1h et 12 mois, et donc le + intéressant est SFR avec l'Illimithycs avec un mois de forfait offert si commande sur le web, ce qui fait le tout à 687 euros sur un an.

J'attends encore quelques jours pour voir si la situation ne bouge pas après les annonces du 9 septembre....

Tiens-nous au courant si tu passes commande.

@+


----------



## Lalis (6 Septembre 2009)

Pour l'avis de _Que Choisir_, c'était juste une info, je ne prends pas parti. J'ai un 3G et pas du tout l'intention d'en changer, malgré ses défauts (l'appareil photo est tout simplement nul, même comparé à mon vieux Nokia à manivelle... cela dit si on veut faire de la photo, on prend un vrai appareil, pas un téléphone, plus utile pour... téléphoner )

A propos des ruptures de stocks, avez-vous essayé la commande par téléphone ? J'ai procédé ainsi en décembre et deux jours après, mon iPhone arrivait dans ma boite aux lettres. L'avantage d'appeler le service clients est qu'on peut négocier le prix d'achat du téléphone. On peut obtenir un complément "exceptionnel" de points fidélité pour parvenir au meilleur tarif, obtenir 3 mois gratuits ou tarif réduit pour l'assurance ou telle option etc. Toutes ces offres ne sont pas toujours proposées en magasin.
L'argument décisif est de faire un peu de chantage : je voudrais un iPhone, mais j'ai trouvé telle offre chez X, or je suis satisfait de Y, que me proposez-vous pour que je reste fidèle à Y ? Dans le genre.
Il y a des posts sur le sujet plus haut dans le fil.


----------



## endavent (6 Septembre 2009)

Lalis, tout à fait d'accord avec toi. C'est sur Internet ou par téléphone qu'on peut trouver les stocks disponibles, car ils sont mutualisés et pas dispersés dans x points de vente.

Pour Que Choisir, rassure-toi, je l'avais bien compris ainsi  d'ailleurs je suis d'accord avec eux sur ce point : si vous avez un 3G et que vous n'avez pas terminé votre période d'engagement, ça ne vaut pas le coup de passer au 3GS. Si vous n'êtes plus engagé et que vous pouvez obtenir le nouveau pour une somme modique, ça se discute. Tout dépend de l'usage data que vous en faites.

On voit de nombreuses personnes qui ont un Iphone mais s'en servent essentiellement pour téléphoner, et seulement cela. Dans ce cas aucun intérêt à en changer


----------



## Viti (6 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Si, si, la promo -3e pour une commande Web est bien cumulable avec l'option -10% pour les - de 26 ans, et elles sont toujours d'actualité. Mais leur site a un bug, comme me l'a appris une personne du service client l'autre jour. Pour plus de sécurité, fais-toi le confirmer par "chat" ou par mail et tu pourras passer ta commande. Personnellement je suis intéressé par un forfait 1h et 12 mois, et donc le + intéressant est SFR avec l'Illimithycs avec un mois de forfait offert si commande sur le web, ce qui fait le tout à 687 euros sur un an.
> 
> J'attends encore quelques jours pour voir si la situation ne bouge pas après les annonces du 9 septembre....
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que là, avec les 3 offerts cela devient très intéressant... mais je pense que mon choix risque de se porter sur SFR 

Cela fait 10 ans que j'ai le même numéro chez Orange. Et comme j'aimerais le conserver par la suite (il est facilement mémorisable), je voudrais pas avoir à payer mon iPhone au prix fort chez eux 

J'ai déjà pu récupérer mon RIO pour la portabilité du numéro, et ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus aucun engagement (passé sur Mobicarte). Etant donné que le premier mois n'est pas offert chez SFR pour les forfaits iPhone bien sûr, je pense que je me rendrai directement en agence... et puis dans la mesure du possible, 'préfère éviter d'utiliser ma CB sur le net (on sait jamais).

Donc wait and see... j'attends la fin du mois pour me décider, voir éventuellement si ça bouge côté tarifs... et dès que j'ai ma paye, peut-être que je me lancerai sur un forfait Illimythics 2h 48,90/mois pour 24 mois. Ce qui me coûtera en tout et pour tout: 1173, ou 587 à l'année  

Je te tiendrai au courant pour mon choix final, y'a pas de soucis. Merci et à bientôt


----------



## endavent (6 Septembre 2009)

Viti a dit:


> et puis dans la mesure du possible, 'préfère éviter d'utiliser ma CB sur le net (on sait jamais).



Ce n'est pas en utilisant ta CB sur le Net - sur des sites sérieux, bien sûr - que tu prends plus de risques de te la faire pirater. Ca fait 10 ans que j'achète régulièrement sur le Net, jamais eu le moindre souci. En revanche je connais des personnes qui n'ont jamais fait la moindre transaction sur Internet et qui ont constaté des achats frauduleux avec leur carte .... C'est très facile de générer un n° existant et de l'utiliser puisqu'il n'y a pas besoin du code pin et que la puce n'est pas utilisé pour les ventes à distance ....


----------



## Oracle (8 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> On voit de nombreuses personnes qui ont un Iphone mais s'en servent essentiellement pour téléphoner, et seulement cela.


Ça alors ! Moi c'est exactement l'inverse :rateau:
Et d'ailleurs, où ai-je relégué l'application Téléphone... ah, page 9 !

(non je plaisante )


----------



## draekjin (10 Septembre 2009)

Vous savez si c'est possible de trouver un iPhone 32 go sur Paris (désespéré)..... J'ai appelé le service client, pas d'iPhone 32 go. Je suis passé dans une boutique orange, pas d'iPhone 32go..... Je suis passé à la fnac ...... pareil ..... je suis passé à darty ..... Pareil.....

:rateau:


----------



## endavent (10 Septembre 2009)

draekjin a dit:


> Vous savez si c'est possible de trouver un iPhone 32 go sur Paris (désespéré)..... J'ai appelé le service client, pas d'iPhone 32 go. Je suis passé dans une boutique orange, pas d'iPhone 32go..... Je suis passé à la fnac ...... pareil ..... je suis passé à darty ..... Pareil.....
> 
> :rateau:


Ce soir, Iphone 32 Go black dispo sur le site Orange, confirmé il y a une heure par un conseiller (en chat)


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Septembre 2009)

Il y'a un chat "conseiller client" ?   

A+


----------



## endavent (10 Septembre 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Il y'a un chat "conseiller client" ?
> 
> A+


Oui et ELLE miaule plutôt bien


----------



## draekjin (10 Septembre 2009)

Il est ou le chat avec un conseillé client ? 

En fait j'hésite un peut à le commander sur le site d'orange, car si jamais il n'est plus en stock il ne me sera pas livré avant le 17 septembre..... et le 17 je pars deux semaines à l'étranger donc c'est mort... Si seulement je pouvais être sur que l'iPhone est bien en stock et que je serais livré avant jeudi prochain.


----------



## endavent (10 Septembre 2009)

Soit il apparaît si tu en es à la fin de ta commande en mode "tous portables", soit tu peux cliquer dessus à tout moment à partir d'une petite banderole généralement située sur la droite (cliquez ici à tout moment pour discuter avec un conseiller).

Ils sont généralement sympas et bien renseignés.


----------



## draekjin (10 Septembre 2009)

hummmm impossible à trouver...... 

et je peux pas prendre le risque de boucler ma commande avant d'être sur de l'avoir avant le 17....


----------



## endavent (10 Septembre 2009)

C'est normal à cette heure ci. Il faut être dans les heures "ouvrables".

Perso je viens de passer commander d'un 32 Go black avec Origami Star et avantage -26 ans. En revanche je voulais le mettre au nom de ma fille et il faut être majeur pour passer commande. Il est donc à mon nom avec ma carte d'identité, je suppose qu'il faudra ensuite que je leur fasse parvenir la photocopie de la carte d'identité de ma fille ?


----------



## endavent (15 Septembre 2009)

Celle-là elle est forte 

J'avais commandé le 10 après m'être assuré auprès d'un conseiller par Internet que le modèle était bien dispo. J'ai reçu l'e-mail de confirmation m'indiquant qu'il me serait livré à partir du 15/10.

Hier soir, je recevais un nouveau courriel qui m'informait qu'il était en rupture de stock ! Lorsque j'ai appelé ce matin le 0800262626 la conseillère n'a pas su me dire lorsqu'il serait réapprovisionné, et m'a proposé d'annuler ma commande pour le prendre en magasin ! Selon elle, c'était beaucoup mieux.

Lorsque je lui ai répondu que je perdais du coup 3 euros par mois elle n'a pas relevé. 

Bref, j'ai annulé ma commande et je verrai plus tard si je la repasse chez Orange, chez SFR ou si je vais l'acheter en boutique.

Pas sérieux tout ça !:hein:


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Septembre 2009)

J'comprends ton désarroi, si près du but pour obtenir le précieux et vlan ! Tente un nouvel essai plus tard, autrement va en boutique tu n'emmer*** moins.

A+


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Celle-là elle est forte
> 
> J'avais commandé le 10 après m'être assuré auprès d'un conseiller par Internet que le modèle était bien dispo. J'ai reçu l'e-mail de confirmation m'indiquant qu'il me serait livré à partir du 15/10.
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le coup : disponibilité ok au moment de la commande, indication de la date probable de livraison (et donc confirmation de disponibilité implicite selon moi)...puis réception d'un email indiquant rupture, petite gueulante au téléphone et réception de l'iphone le lendemain matin...bref, il ne faut pas paniquer, même si c'est très pénible. Le suivi est un peu aléatoire et apparemment, l'organisation choisie (Orange prend les commandes, Apple livre après ) n'est pas totalement claire


----------



## endavent (15 Septembre 2009)

Moi ça m'étonnerait que ça arrive demain : j'ai annulé ma commande.

Ce qui est super rassurant c'est que j'ai demandé s'ils m'envoyaient un courriel de confirmation de mon annulation. Réponse : non. Mais je le traite immédiatement.....

Super, je vais surveiller mon compte carte pour savoir lorsqu'ils vont me recréditer les 279 euros maintenant .....:mouais:


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Moi ça m'étonnerait que ça arrive demain : j'ai annulé ma commande.
> 
> Ce qui est super rassurant c'est que j'ai demandé s'ils m'envoyaient un courriel de confirmation de mon annulation. Réponse : non. Mais je le traite immédiatement.....
> 
> Super, je vais surveiller mon compte carte pour savoir lorsqu'ils vont me recréditer les 279 euros maintenant .....:mouais:



Alors sache qu'il faut minimum 15jours/3semaines pour récupérer le remboursement, sauf miracle...les CGV précisent un délai de 30 jours maxi (et ça n'a d'ailleurs rien de spécifique à Orange). Voilà pourquoi il vaut mieux être patient...


----------



## endavent (15 Septembre 2009)

De mieux en mieux 

Si la personne m'avait dit ça au téléphone j'aurais sans doute réfléchi à deux fois avant d'annuler !!


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Septembre 2009)

Tu aurais peut-être eu moins à perdre à patienter une petite semaine plutôt que d'annuler. C'est vrai que sous le coup de l'agacement, on a tendance à ne plus être du tout patient. 

Pour répondre à Yvos, s'il était si simple que de "gueuler" pour obtenir satisfaction dans un cas de rupture de stock, tout les gens qui attendent actuellement... n'attendraient pas. Tu as eu la chance d'être livré parce que le stock avait été réapprovisionné entre-temps. A moins que tu ne sois cousin avec Steve Jobs, ils sont rarement impressionnés par ces coup de gueule vu l'affluence de client pour l'objet, ce qui est malheureux d'ailleurs en terme de service, mais ça c'est aux opérateurs d'assumer.

A+


----------



## yvos (15 Septembre 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Pour répondre à Yvos, s'il était si simple que de "gueuler" pour obtenir satisfaction dans un cas de rupture de stock, tout les gens qui attendent actuellement... n'attendraient pas. Tu as eu la chance d'être livré parce que le stock avait été réapprovisionné entre-temps. A moins que tu ne sois cousin avec Steve Jobs, ils sont rarement impressionnés par ces coup de gueule vu l'affluence de client pour l'objet, ce qui est malheureux d'ailleurs en terme de service, mais ça c'est aux opérateurs d'assumer.
> 
> A+



Merci pour la leçon et tant de clairvoyance 

Ai-je prétendu quoique ce soit? Non. Il est évident que ce n'est pas le fait d'avoir gueulé au tél qui a fait arriver ma commande le lendemain  Et il est évident que la situation de pénurie engendre des excès.

La seule chose qui me paraît importante, c'est le sang froid d'une part face à une situation de rupture chronique (et donc ce n'est pas inutile de demander des précisions sur les conditions de remboursement et éviter d'annuler la commande trop rapidement) et un peu de distance face à la désorganisation et aux informations parfois contradictoires du service commercial. Sauf cas exceptionnel, ce n'est pas un retard de trois jours qui va détruire votre vie


----------



## endavent (15 Septembre 2009)

En fait si j'ai annulé immédiatement, c'est parce que je trouvais leurs informations confuses, et leur absence de précision m'inquiétait quant au bon traitement de ma commande.

C'est sûr qu'avec le recul j'aurais peut-être attendu mais bon... j'ai attendu jusque là, je peux encore attendre quelques semaines. J'ai passé l'âge de vouloir tout tout de suite


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Il est évident que ce n'est pas le fait d'avoir gueulé au tél qui a fait arriver ma commande le lendemain


C'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre en lisant ton post.  




yvos a dit:


> La seule chose qui me paraît importante, c'est le sang froid d'une part face à une situation de rupture chronique (et donc ce n'est pas inutile de demander des précisions sur les conditions de remboursement et éviter d'annuler la commande trop rapidement) et un peu de distance face à la désorganisation et aux informations parfois contradictoires du service commercial. Sauf cas exceptionnel, ce n'est pas un retard de trois jours qui va détruire votre vie


Entièrement d'accord avec toi. 

A+


----------



## Lamar (15 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

actuellement on peut obtenir quel tarif de la part des vendeurs Orange ?
J'ai un iPhone 3G, acheté en octobre 2009, engagement d'un an, j'ai un forfait click 1h et l'option iPhone. Je souhaiterais le 32 go (blanc), je peux l'avoir à combien d'après vous ?
Sachant que je suis prêt à quitter Orange s'il le faut.
Merci de vos conseils et indications.


----------



## kaos (16 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande ce qu'on peut bien mettre dans son téléphone quand même ...
32 giga me parait énorme ! je suis sur un 8 giga , un 16 ne me servirais pas a grand chose de plus ....


----------



## endavent (16 Septembre 2009)

9 Go de musique, x Go de photos converties dans un format adapté à l'Iphone, un logiciel de GPS avec ses cartes Europe, quelques vidéos prises par l'Iphone, etc ...

Mais au-delà d'une éventuelle saturation, il y a 80 euros de différence entre le 16 et le 32. Et si, comme moi, on compte le revendre dans un an, je fais le pari que le 32 se revendra mieux


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2009)

32 go, par définition c'est plus que 16 go, non ? Autant prendre la plus grande capacité de stockage, même si pour l'instant je ne remplis pas mes 16 go, je préfère avoir une marge. Et effectivement en cas de revente, c'est mieux.
Bon, tout ça ne me dit pas ce qu'Orange est prêt à faire pour conserver ses clients.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Septembre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> Sachant que je suis prêt à quitter Orange s'il le faut.


Oh ! Infidèle 




endavent a dit:


> 9 Go de musique, x Go de photos converties dans un format adapté à l'Iphone


C'est à dire ? Quel format et comment, car ça m'intéresse  

A+


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

kaos a dit:


> *Je* me demande ce qu'on peut bien mettre dans son téléphone quand même ...



Voilà...tu te demandes mais chacun à ses usages/besoins. J'ai un 16Go et il est plein à craquer.
Pour une utilisation basique comme téléphone, c'est énorme. Mais si tu l'utilises comme un ipod, ça devient petit petit. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h23 ----------




Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> actuellement on peut obtenir quel tarif de la part des vendeurs Orange ?
> J'ai un iPhone 3G, acheté en octobre 2009, engagement d'un an, j'ai un forfait click 1h et l'option iPhone. Je souhaiterais le 32 go (blanc), je peux l'avoir à combien d'après vous ?
> ...




C'est forcément en lien avec ce que tu es prêt à prendre comme forfait.


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2009)

En fait je souhaite conserver quelque chose de proche de ce que j'ai déjà :
18  pour une heure de voix plus 14 pour l'option iPhone, soit un total de 32 par mois pour internet illimité et un peu de voix.
Malheureusement, je viens d'aller voir sur les sites des opérateurs et j'ai appelé Orange et SFR (sfr qui dispose d'une fonction Appel activable par internet bien pratique) : pas de vraies concurrence entre eux en fait (ce n'est pas un scoop) : des forfaits beaucoup trop gros pour moi, des tarifs prohibitifs et si on prend un "petit" forfait, c'est le prix de l'iPhone qui s'envole. A noter que chez Orange ils doublent toujours le nombre de points fidélité pour renouveler son iPhone, ce qui permettrait d'avoir un 32 go à 249, mais je n'ai pas assez de points. Dommage.
Conclusion : je vais garder mon forfait, je vais garder mon téléphone et je repartirai en chasse pour avoir l'iPhone 3GS+ de l'année prochaine.


----------



## endavent (16 Septembre 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> C'est à dire ? Quel format et comment, car ça m'intéresse
> 
> A+



Ben en fait je ne sais pas trop comment on peut récupérer sur l'Iphone l'intégralité de sa photothèque Iphoto. Comme j'ai 25 Go de photos (et de petits films) je me doute que ce n'est pas nécessaire de les avoir dans le même format que sur l'écran 20" de l'Imac (actuellement mes photos sont en 8 Mp). N'y a-t-il pas une fonction sur l'Iphone de transfert des photos d'Iphoto ? Ou un logiciel sur l'Appstore qui le permettrait ?


----------



## Lalis (16 Septembre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> (...) mais je n'ai pas assez de points. Dommage.


Quand on n'est plus lié par un engagement, le nombre de points, ça se négocie. Un petit coup de "je vais aller chez XXX alors, ils me font une offre plus intéressante", et comme par magie, tu obtiens le "bonus exceptionnel" qui te permet d'avoir juste le nombre de points qu'il faut pour l'option que tu veux...


----------



## F118I4 (16 Septembre 2009)

@Lamar et les autres: vous oubliez bien souvent de citer EVASIO de chez Bouygues:
-1h + 1h soir et week à partir de 18h
-sms et MMS illimités
-Web and mail (il faut juste appeler le service client pour mettre web and mail iphone ou web and mail blackberry selon son téléphone...)
-TV 3G+

pour seulement 28,90 euros/mois, personne fait mieux...

Bouygues est pour moi le meilleur opérateur du moment malgré un réseau 3G/3G+ inférieur aux autres, les forfaits sont vachement attractifs et le SC est mieux que les autres.
Maintenant que je suis chez Bouygues je compte y rester.


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2009)

@ Lalis : c'est ce que j'ai dis à mon interlocuteur, ça n'a pas eu l'air de l'émouvoir. Ce que j'ai compris un peu plus tard en allant voir les offres de la concurrence : ce sont les mêmes !


@ saint_shaka : merci pour l'info, je vais aller voir ça. Par contre, la couverture 3G de Bouygues n'est pas terrible me semble-t-il ?


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> @Lamar et les autres: vous oubliez bien souvent de citer EVASIO de chez Bouygues:
> -1h + 1h soir et week à partir de 18h
> -sms et MMS illimités
> -Web and mail (il faut juste appeler le service client pour mettre web and mail iphone ou web and mail blackberry selon son téléphone...)
> ...




C'est toujours difficile de comparer les offres, tant les subtilités sont nombreuses et tant les situations personnelles sont différentes. Je rajoute le prix variable de l'iphone suivant que tu prends tel ou tel forfait, sans parler naturellement de la durée d'engagement derrière. L'Iphone avec Evasion (1+1), c'est apparemment 398 euros à l'achat, avec Apple Care par contre. Même si sur la durée d'engagement cela peut s'équilibrer, c'est pas toujours évident.


----------



## F118I4 (16 Septembre 2009)

Lamar a dit:


> @ saint_shaka : merci pour l'info, je vais aller voir ça. Par contre, la couverture 3G de Bouygues n'est pas terrible me semble-t-il ?


Oui cela va en s' améliorant et il faut aussi dire que tu n' auras plus de coupure quand tu téléphones comme avec Orange.(le calvaire avec Orange)
Il faut souligner que le réseau Edge chez Bouygues est meilleur que celui d' Orange ainsi que le débit en 3G+ est supérieur à Orange. (contrairement à ce qu' on pense)
Orange bénéficie juste d' une couverture plus important en 3G/3G+ et cela est juste temporaire le temps que Bouygues refasse son retard...

Par contre les seuls bémols c' est le prix, il est de 399 euros pour le 32Go en Blanc et la disponibilité en boutiques (virtuelles ou réelles).


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2009)

Oui, c'est ce que je viens de constater. Il va falloir que je vende bien mon 3G débloqué pour financer tout ça.
Merci du conseil en tout cas.


----------



## endavent (16 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui cela va en s' améliorant et il faut aussi dire que tu n' auras plus de coupure quand tu téléphones comme avec Orange.(le calvaire avec Orange)
> Il faut souligner que le réseau Edge chez Bouygues est meilleur que celui d' Orange ainsi que le débit en 3G+ est supérieur à Orange. (contrairement à ce qu' on pense)
> Orange bénéficie juste d' une couverture plus important en 3G/3G+ et cela est juste temporaire le temps que Bouygues refasse son retard...
> 
> Par contre les seuls bémols c' est le prix, il est de 399 euros pour le 32Go en Blanc et la disponibilité en boutiques (virtuelles ou réelles).



Je n'ai pas pu tester moi-même mais cela va à l'encontre de nombreuses réactions que j'ai pu lire. En effet j'ai constaté que plusieurs utilisateurs étaient très déçus par le fait de ne pouvoir utiliser leur téléphone (Iphone ou autre) en 3G sur le réseau Bouygues, à de nombreux endroits. Peut-être que, lorsqu'on capte la 3G de Bouygues, cela va plus vite. Mais si on ne la capte que rarement....

A noter que ces utilisateurs habitaient souvent la province ....


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Septembre 2009)

Effectivement c'est un aspect à prendre en compte si on s'intéresse à Bouygues (BY). Leur réseau est performant en terme de débit, mais la couverture reste perfectible face à Orange et SFR. Ce problème de couverture s'accentue en Province en dehors des grandes et moyennes agglomérations. Exemple concret chez moi, à seulement 45km au sud de Bordeaux, il n'y a tout simplement pas de signal sur une large zone autour de chez moi. quand on a un téléphone classique sans accés internet et qu'on s'en sert occasionnellement ça peut aller, mais avec un smartphone et des services internet c'est problématique.

A+


----------



## F118I4 (16 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu tester moi-même mais cela va à l'encontre de nombreuses réactions que j'ai pu lire. En effet j'ai constaté que plusieurs utilisateurs étaient très déçus par le fait de ne pouvoir utiliser leur téléphone (Iphone ou autre) en 3G sur le réseau Bouygues, à de nombreux endroits. Peut-être que, lorsqu'on capte la 3G de Bouygues, cela va plus vite. Mais si on ne la capte que rarement....
> 
> A noter que ces utilisateurs habitaient souvent la province ....


Mais enfin mec j' ai bien précisé que le réseau 3G/3G+ Bouygues est inférieur en terme de couverture mais que le débit est sup. en 3G/3G+ ainsi que le reseau Edge est supérieur en terme de débit ainsi que la couverture (et même la qualité).

Je rappelle que la 3G/3G+ est inexistante chez Orange dans des grandes villes comme Metz! (d' ailleurs à Nancy centre c' est pas super bien couvert aussi)
Abusé!!!!!

Bouygues a du retard sur le calendrier prévisionnel enfin normalement ils auront comblé leur retard bientôt...

Bouygues ou Orange il n' y a pas photo, Bouygues reste loin devant:

Bouygues:
Service client ++
Edge ++
3G/3G+ -
Tarif +
Débit et qualité reseau +

Orange:
Serice Client -
Edge ++
3G/3G+ +
Tarif -
Débit et qualité réseau -


----------



## endavent (16 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mais enfin mec j' ai bien précisé que le réseau 3G/3G+ Bouygues est inférieur en terme de couverture mais que le débit est sup. en 3G/3G+ ainsi que le reseau Edge est supérieur en terme de débit ainsi que la couverture (et même la qualité).
> 
> Je rappelle que la 3G/3G+ est inexistante chez Orange dans des grandes villes comme Metz! (d' ailleurs à Nancy centre c' est pas super bien couvert aussi)
> Abusé!!!!!
> ...



T'énerves pas ...mec  

Tu as l'air d'être très content de Bouygues, tant mieux pour toi. Les quelques fois où j'ai eu à faire à eux dans le passé, ça a été une catastrophe... Nul en service client comme en service technique. Mais on a tous des expériences différentes, n'est-ce pas ?

Je ne faisais que souligner le fait qu'avoir un réseau très rapide mais peu développé, ça te faisait une belle jambe lorsque tu te trouvais dans des zones non couvertes. Et à lire les différents posts, les utilisateurs semblent bien plus satisfaits d'Orange ou SFR sur ce point. 

Mais il peut toujours y avoir des témoignages contradictoires...la preuve

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




yvos a dit:


> J'ai eu le coup : disponibilité ok au moment de la commande, indication de la date probable de livraison (et donc confirmation de disponibilité implicite selon moi)...puis réception d'un email indiquant rupture, petite gueulante au téléphone et réception de l'iphone le lendemain matin...bref, il ne faut pas paniquer, même si c'est très pénible. Le suivi est un peu aléatoire et apparemment, l'organisation choisie (Orange prend les commandes, Apple livre après ) n'est pas totalement claire



Vous voulez rire : ce soir je viens de trouver un avis de passage de Chronopost. Devinez de qui ça vient ? Alors que j'avais annulé ma commande.

Bon, ben je suis bon pour perdre plus d'une heure à aller chercher mon colis à Petaouchnok, car ils ne passent pas une deuxième fois ! Et pas avant vendredi car demain je serai en déplacement à Paris 

Le positif dans tout ça c'est que je l'aurai finalement plus tôt. En revanche je vais devoir rappeler le 0800262626 pour leur signaler, dès fois que la procédure d'annulation m'empêche de l'activer ! Et comme la carte SIM est censée arriver par courrier séparé (à moins que je n'aie mal compris ?):mouais:


----------



## F118I4 (16 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> T'énerves pas ...mec


Bah regardes ton message en gros "oui mais j' ai entendu le fils du boulanger qui a dit qu' il capte pas souvent de réseau 3G avec son iPhone Bouygues" :rateau: 




endavent a dit:


> Je ne faisais que souligner le fait qu'avoir un réseau très rapide mais peu développé, ça te faisait une belle jambe lorsque tu te trouvais dans des zones non couvertes. Et à lire les différents posts, les utilisateurs semblent bien plus satisfaits d'Orange ou SFR sur ce point.
> 
> Mais il peut toujours y avoir des témoignages contradictoires...la preuve


Le réseau Bouygues 3G/3G+ s' agrandit de plus en plus donc avoir un bon débit cela va jouer par la suite!
Des quels utilisateurs parles-tu?
Je trouve toujours bizarre de voir des gens comme toi par exemple qui préfère avoir un peu (je dis bien un peu) plus de 3G basique au lieu d' avoir de la qualité de réseau.



endavent a dit:


> Tu as l'air d'être très content de Bouygues, tant mieux pour toi. Les quelques fois où j'ai eu à faire à eux dans le passé, ça a été une catastrophe... Nul en service client comme en service technique. Mais on a tous des expériences différentes, n'est-ce pas


Franchement Bouygues c' est un conseil d' amis après chacun fait ce qu' il veut...


----------



## yvos (16 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Franchement Bouygues c' est un conseil d' amis après chacun fait ce qu' il veut...



Voilà


----------



## endavent (17 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Bah regardes ton message en gros "oui mais j' ai entendu le fils du boulanger qui a dit qu' il capte pas souvent de réseau 3G avec son iPhone Bouygues" :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là tu es carrément de mauvaise foi...ou tu ne veux pas lire ce qui te déplaît, dans les autres forums (iphon, etc...).

C'est ton droit de défendre ton opérateur préféré, mais je ne peux pas partager ton opinion sur "moins de couverture, plus de débit là où c'est couvert", c'est tout.


----------



## PadawanMac (17 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> C'est ton droit de défendre ton opérateur préféré, mais je ne peux pas partager ton opinion sur "moins de couverture, plus de débit là où c'est couvert", c'est tout.


Pourtant, la couverture totale est quand même moins étendue que les 2 autres opérateurs ?  

A+


----------



## F118I4 (17 Septembre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Là tu es carrément de mauvaise foi...ou tu ne veux pas lire ce qui te déplaît, dans les autres forums (iphon, etc...).
> 
> C'est ton droit de défendre ton opérateur préféré, mais je ne peux pas partager ton opinion sur "moins de couverture, plus de débit là où c'est couvert", c'est tout.


Sérieux fait toi un respring puis une Hard Restart si jamais ton problème n' est pas guéri DFU puis restaure...

Le réseau Edge chez Bouygues est sup. à  celui d' Orange et à moins que tu captes sans interruption de la 3G chez Orange (enfin  ) il y a le réseau Edge...
Maintenant les opérateurs c' est aussi un peu une loterie cela varie selon l' espace etc... après Bouygues est le moins chère et a le meilleur réseau Edge avec un agrandissement progressif de son réseau 3G/3G+ donc voilà Bouygues maintenant si tu veux de la 3G/3G+ va chez SFR ils font ça mieux qu' Orange!
Des feedback j' en ai vu des masses, je suis un des rares de l' époque de Dummiphone à encore trainer sur FrenchiPhone, iPhon.fr, SOSiPhone ...

Tu penses aussi aux personnes contentes de leurs iPhone Bouygues qui ne viennent pas sur les forums?


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2009)

Bien, tu apprécies Bouygues, tant mieux. Mais please, les généralités, c'est lassant. Vu que tout est question de couverture, à chacun de vérifier si les opérateurs couvrent bien leurs zones et avec quel débit. C'est pas la réponse qu'on attend forcément quand on veut prendre une décision, mais ça évite les déconvenues


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

On peut continuer la discussion sans mauvaise foi ? 

Chaque opérateur a ses avantages et ses inconvénients.
La couverture réseau ne fait pas tout, le débit non plus. 
Le service client derrière, les offres d'abonnement, etc...

Yvos a bien dégrossi le truc.


----------



## F118I4 (17 Septembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bien, tu apprécies Bouygues, tant mieux. Mais please, les généralités, c'est lassant. Vu que tout est question de couverture, à chacun de vérifier si les opérateurs couvrent bien leurs zones et avec quel débit. C'est pas la réponse qu'on attend forcément quand on veut prendre une décision, mais ça évite les déconvenues


Non je suis désolé il parle bien d' utilisateurs bien plus satisfaits que d' autres et dans ce cas précis cela reste une réponse appropriée à ces affirmations.


----------



## Oracle (17 Septembre 2009)

Arrêtez de jouer sur les mots et de nous pomper l'air avec vos opérateurs qui sont mieux parce que ceci cela, si vous voulez vous rendre utile trouvez nous des études qui comparent l'avis de panels représentatifs des 3 opérateurs et le débat cessera de lui même.


----------



## endavent (17 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Non je suis désolé il parle bien d' utilisateurs bien plus satisfaits que d' autres et dans ce cas précis cela reste une réponse appropriée à ces affirmations.



L'essentiel, c'est que tu en sois satisfait, n'est-ce pas ?:rateau:

Pour ceux qui souhaiteraient se documenter sur le sujet, un très bon article dans le forum iphonefr.com. C'est marrant, ils écrivent -je cite- "Bouygues est le dernier entrant, mais il a rattrapé son retard en terme de couverture, il est pour le moment au même niveau que les autres opérateurs. Mais il a le plus faible débit dans la dernière enquête de L'ARCEP". Exactement le contraire de ce que nous affirmions tous les deux : moi pour la couverture, toi pour le débit. Comme quoi ....

Pour ma part je clos le débat me concernant, chacun fera ses propres recherches sur un moteur de recherche, on trouve les commentaires assez facilement.


----------



## PadawanMac (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est un rapport plutôt complet sur la couverture 2G en France, publié récemment. Pas encore d'infos sur la couverture 3G mais on peut déjà se faire une idée quant à la qualité de réception pour les appels. 


http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise.fr/rapports-publics/094000393/index.shtml

A+


----------



## Viti (18 Octobre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Si, si, la promo -3e pour une commande Web est bien cumulable avec l'option -10% pour les - de 26 ans, et elles sont toujours d'actualité. Mais leur site a un bug, comme me l'a appris une personne du service client l'autre jour. Pour plus de sécurité, fais-toi le confirmer par "chat" ou par mail et tu pourras passer ta commande. Personnellement je suis intéressé par un forfait 1h et 12 mois, et donc le + intéressant est SFR avec l'Illimithycs avec un mois de forfait offert si commande sur le web, ce qui fait le tout à 687 euros sur un an.
> 
> J'attends encore quelques jours pour voir si la situation ne bouge pas après les annonces du 9 septembre....
> 
> ...



Re-bonjour 

Bon eh bien après mûre réflexion et après avoir comparé les tarifs en fonction de mes besoins, je vais finalement faire comme toi: c'est à dire pousser la porte de chez SFR

Donc résumons:
 iPhone 3GS 16Go à 149&#8364;
+ le forfait LLIMYTHICS 1h à 42,90&#8364; par mois sur 24 mois (+ sms/internet illimité...)
+ le premier mois offert (offre internet)
ce qui me fait 1135,70&#8364; sur toute la période du contrat, soit 47,32&#8364;/mois en moyenne

+ assurance vol/casse à 6&#8364;/mois que je stopperai un an après
ce qui fait en tout et pour tout: 50.32&#8364;/mois en moyenne sur les 2 ans

je compte passer commande dans la semaine


----------



## endavent (18 Octobre 2009)

Heu...en fait j'ai acheté le mien chez Orange, car en cumulant les différents avantages (-26 ans et -3euros Web) c'est là où l'abonnement 12 mois était le moins cher.

Et, même si le prix vient de baisser de 100 euros sur le 32 Go, je ne regrette pas mon achat et le choix de ce réseau : une excellente couverture 3G, y compris à des endroits où jamais je n'aurais cru l'avoir (entre La Baule et Nantes par exemple). Attention ! Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle existait partout, loin de là, mais c'est bien au-delà des villes. Et à Paris j'ai capté un très bon réseau dans tous les coins où je me suis promené.

Si j'avais attendu quelques semaines j'aurais payé 100 euros de moins, mais avec des si... 

A toi de voir où tu veux aller


----------



## Lamar (18 Octobre 2009)

C'est 100 ou 50  de moins ?


----------



## endavent (18 Octobre 2009)

Je l'ai payé 279 avec un forfait Origami Star Iphone 1h+1h, et il serait, d'après ce que j'ai lu, à 179 actuellement....


----------



## netgui (27 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai cherché sur le forum et sur le net sans réponse :hein:.

Les forfaits de Virgin étant particulièrement intéressant je suis tenté de passer de Orange à Virgin Paradyse. Le service client de Virgin me prcise que l'iPhone n'est pas supporté en SAV pour son paramétrage mais que son usage ne provoquera pas de hors-forfait et que c'est réglo.

Mais cmment dois-je configurer l'iPhone pour changer vers Virgin et sa nouvelle SIM ? QQn sur ce forum me confirme t'il que ça fonctionne bien ?  merci !!


----------



## F118I4 (27 Octobre 2009)

netgui a dit:


> Mais cmment dois-je configurer l'iPhone pour changer vers Virgin et sa nouvelle SIM ?


Je pense que si les réglages réseaux sont pas automatique, tu dois passer par l' APN est configurer toi même pour ensuite surfer.

Je te donne des indices:

"Ouvrez votre iPhone et cliquez sur "Réglages" > "Général" > "Réseau" (ou "Edge" dans les premières versions)
Cliquez sur "Réseau des données cellulaires" (ou "APN"dans les premières versions)
Remplissez ensuite les champs en fonction des indications suivantes, en sachant que vous pouvez avoir "APN" inscrit au lieu de "Nom du point d'accès"."

pour Orange c' est:
Nom du point d'accès : orange
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange

Mais pour toi tu dois soit te renseigner sur le net soit téléphoner au service technique pour avoir les noms.
lien: http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-13272-iphone-configuration-de-la-connexion-internet

A+ dans le Bus

PS: il me semble qu' il existe aussi un utilitaire Apple pour configurer certains trucs mais il est un peu réserver aux dev.


----------



## Viti (31 Octobre 2009)

endavent a dit:


> Heu...en fait j'ai acheté le mien chez Orange, car en cumulant les différents avantages (-26 ans et -3euros Web) c'est là où l'abonnement 12 mois était le moins cher.
> 
> Et, même si le prix vient de baisser de 100 euros sur le 32 Go, je ne regrette pas mon achat et le choix de ce réseau : une excellente couverture 3G, y compris à des endroits où jamais je n'aurais cru l'avoir (entre La Baule et Nantes par exemple). Attention ! Je n'ai pas dit qu'elle existait partout, loin de là, mais c'est bien au-delà des villes. Et à Paris j'ai capté un très bon réseau dans tous les coins où je me suis promené.
> 
> ...



bon, eh bien c'est fait! j'ai passé commande le jeudi 22... validée le lundi suivant, colis récupéré hier, et activation de la SIM effectuée de suite. bon, j'ai quand même du appeler le service clients pour l'activer manuellement car la première tentative avait échoué... il parait que c'est courant ). a part ce petit accroc, jusque-là tout est nickel.

je peux déjà profiter des fonctions élémentaires de mon 3GS, notamment du wifi à domicile. je me rends compte à quel point passer sur un iPhone, c'est carrément basculer dans une autre dimension... tout simplement fou! 

la portabilité de mon numéro s'effectue samedi prochain. j'essaierai de vous donner mes impressions sur la couverture sfr (je fais beaucoup de déplacements dans les yvelines, et sur Paris aussi).

à très bientôt! 
un nouvel iPhonien qui vient de rejoindre le club...


----------



## p.boussaguet (2 Novembre 2009)

Viti a dit:


> + le premier mois offert (offre internet)
> ce qui me fait 1135,70 sur toute la période du contrat, soit 47,32/mois en moyenne



Je virens de regarder et ce "cadeau" ne s'applique pas aux forfaits illimythics iPhone. Comment t'a fait ça ??

_"1 Mois de forfait offert
sur les forfaits mobiles pour tout nouveau client.
Valable en souscrivant, pour une durée de 12 mois minimum, un forfait SFR (hors les Minis de SFR, les SFR sur Mesure, la Série Limitée Forfait Bloqué iPhone, Forfait ILLIMYTHICS iPhone, Forfait ILLIMYTHICS 3G+ Full Internet, Série Limitée Illimythics Pro Tous Opérateurs et Série Limitée Illimythics Pro 24/24) sur la Boutique en ligne SFR entre le 07/10/2009 et le 17/11/2009. Promotion basée sur le tarif mensuel 24 mois."_


----------



## endavent (2 Novembre 2009)

Pour info...toute chaude, Orange offre 100 euros de réduction sur l'achat d'un Iphone avec un forfait Origami.

Entre la baisse du 32 Go et les 100 euros, c'est plus de la moitié du prix que j'aurais pu économiser si j'avais attendu un mois et demi  Mais bon c'est toujours pareil.....


----------



## p.boussaguet (2 Novembre 2009)

Très intéressant cette offre Orange ! Merci du tuyau ...

Maintenant, je suis nouveau dans le système téléphonie pour iPhone, et j'ai lu quelques bistouilles en tout petit sur l'offre Origami d'Orange qui me font peur :

_ "Orange peut limiter le débit au-delà dun usage raisonnable de 500 Mo/mois pour Origami zenplus, Origami star et Origami first"_
Je ne connais pas ma conso, mais on y est vite à 500 MO/mois ? Cette limitation est-elle automatique ? Pour ma part, l'iphone sera surtout un navigateur web via la 3G et plus accessoirement un téléphone, alors j'ai un peu peur de me faire enfler là.

_"Les usages mails (SMTP, POP, IMAP), les contenus et services payants (usages modem notamment) ne sont pas compris dans loffre (voir fiche tarifaire en vigueur)"_
J'ai une boite gmail et je voudrais pouvoir l'utiliser en système push avec mon iphone en mode 3G comme je le fais en wifi avec mon Touch. Je serais hors forfait là ?

Navré si mes questions sont bêtes, mais je ne souhaite pas me planter dans le choix de mon opérateur, et jusque là, je pensais plutôt me diriger vers SFR.

Merci à vous.


----------



## Lalis (2 Novembre 2009)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> _ "Orange peut limiter le débit au-delà dun usage raisonnable de 500 Mo/mois pour Origami zenplus, Origami star et Origami first"_
> Je ne connais pas ma conso, mais on y est vite à 500 MO/mois ? Cette limitation est-elle automatique ? Pour ma part, l'iphone sera surtout un navigateur web via la 3G et plus accessoirement un téléphone, alors j'ai un peu peur de me faire enfler là.


Non, on n'y est pas vite. Il faudrait ne faire que surfer, regarder des vidéos etc.
Avec une utilisation quotidienne de Mail et internet lors de mes déplacements (mais je ne regarde pas de vidéos), en 10 mois j'en suis à 1,1 Go seulement !
D'autres utilisateurs te confirmeront que 500 Mo, ça laisse de la marge. J'avais eu la même interrogation que toi avant de me lancer, il y a bientôt un an : c'est sur ce fil que j'avais eu les réponses à mes questions.
Pour les autres questions, je ne sais pas si j'utilise ces fonctionnalités. Mais j'ai paramétré la synchronisation de l'iPhone pour y relever les mels de tous les comptes Mail de l'ordi (dont 1 IMAP, 1 gmail et plusieurs POP) : et je ne paie pas plus cher !
En revanche je paie à la pièce les textos passés en journée, que mon abonnement Origami de l'an passé (la promo de Nowel) ne comprend pas. J'envoie rarement des textos, de toute façon.
Que ce soit en mobicarte avant, avec un abonnement classique ou avec le forfait de l'iPhone, je n'ai jamais regretté d'avoir choisi Orange. J'ai peut-être eu de la chance. Mais alors pour l'internet à la maison aussi. 
Je devrais peut-être me mettre à jouer au loto...


----------



## p.boussaguet (2 Novembre 2009)

OK merci des renseignements ;-)

Je viens de faire ma petite liste des + et des - de Orange et SFR, et pour le moment, c'est Orange qui gagne avec ses 100 de remboursés, ses 3  de moins sur l'abonnement pendant toute la durée de l'abonnement soit 41,9  / mois en ce qui me concerne.
Seul avantage chez SFR, les appels gratuits vers 3 n° SFR mobile.

Doit-on s'attendre à une offre de la part de SFR avant le 18/11, date à laquelle l'offre 100 et -3/mois s'arrête chez Orange ??

S'il y a quelque chose que j'ai oublié dans les +et les - , n'hésitez pas, je n'ai aucune expérience en abonnement téléphonie (carte depuis toujours).


----------



## sield (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je me pose, comme beaucoup, la question du choix de l'opérateur pour mon futur iPhone 
J'avais jusque récement un Nokia n85 avec un forfait BT Néo.2, et même en habitant Lyon j'avais (très) souvent des problèmes de connexion, déconnexions intempestives en 3G, mais pas de soucis en Edge si ce n'est le débit !

Je me demande si je ne devrais pas aller chez Orange (ou SFR mais l'edge n'est pas top chez eux je crois) afin de ne pas brider mon expérience iPhone. Le nombre de fois où j'ai failli apprendre à voler à mon Nokia... J'aimerais ne pas avoir à faire la même chose avec mon iPhone 

Merci donc à ceux qui pourront me faire part de leur expérience


----------



## chacha95 (14 Novembre 2009)

Viti a dit:


> Re-bonjour
> 
> Bon eh bien après mûre réflexion et après avoir comparé les tarifs en fonction de mes besoins, je vais finalement faire comme toi: c'est à dire pousser la porte de chez SFR
> 
> ...


6 euros seulement l'assurance vol/casse ? 

Je viens d'acheter mon iphone 32 Go aujourd'hui chez SFR (229 euros) avec un forfait iphone 2h. (48 euros/mois). J'ai souscris une assurance trimestrielle de 45 euros. Ce qui me fait payer 63 euros/mois. D'un côté, j'hésite à garder l'assurance (ça revient cher), mais d'un autre côté, si je le fais tomber ou je me le fais voler, je me sens pas mettre 700 euros de ma poche...


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Novembre 2009)

Moi je vais vous dire : ces assurances sont hors de prix et en total incohérence avec la valeur des appareils. C'est en revanche une source de revenus supplémentaire pour les opérateurs, intermédiaires et constructeurs où les marges sont généreuses. La relative beauté et fragilité des appareils jouent également.

Mais... En prenant soi-même un maximum de précautions on peut limiter les risques de casses, de vols et de pertes. Si malgré cela, ça devait arriver eh bien je prendrais sur moi, mais jamais je n'accepterai de payer 45 par trimestre pour un appareil dont l'abonnement coûte déjà cher. On va ou là ???

A+


----------



## Lalis (15 Novembre 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord !
D'autant que personne ne lit intégralement (et ne comprend ) les clauses des contrats d'assurance.
Une anecdote arrivée au fils d'une amie : il est dans un restaurant avec des amis, son iPhone est dans la poche de sa veste, sur le dossier de la chaise. Il va aux toilettes, plus d'iPhone au retour.
L'assurance d'Orange à 9 euros par mois, qui normalement couvre vol, casse, perte ne couvre pas ce cas, parce que le jeune homme était trop loin de son appareil lors du vol (pas à l'arraché) et que l'appareil était resté "sans surveillance". Ben sans blague !
Moralité : ou bien vous emportez votre iPhone aux ch*** (avec le risque de l'y faire tomber : c'est peut-être pris en charge par l'assurance :rateau ou bien vous ne prenez pas d'assurance et vous faites attention à vos petites affaires (y compris d'éviter de les laisser tomber dans la cuvette).
En tout cas 45 euros par trimestre, j'appelle ça de l'arnaque !


----------



## Gwen (15 Novembre 2009)

De tout de façon, un contrat d'assurance se relit avant de demander quelque chose a son assureur. Non pas pour faire une arnaque à l'assurance, mais pour bien lire ce qui est pris en compte et ce qui ne l'est pas et adapter son discours en conséquence. Il faut vraiment faire attention à ces petites choses.

Le métier d'un assureur est d'essayer de soutirer un maximum d'argent en en redistribuant un minimum. Partant de ce constat, il faut faire attention à ce que l'on souscrit.


----------



## chacha95 (15 Novembre 2009)

Y a une différence entre jouer les pigeons à laisser son portable sans surveillance et se faire voler à l'arrache son iphone dans le métro.

Dans le premier cas, le propriétaire aurait pu éviter une telle chose.
Dans le second cas, on ne peut rien y faire. Il serait ridicule de ne pas sortir l'iphone de sa poche de peur de se le faire voler ou de ne pas l'utiliser dans le métro.

Je préfère payer un peu plus de 60 euros/mois (forfait compris) et avoir l'assurance d'en avoir un nouveau si je me le fais voler que de sous-utiliser les capacités multimédias de mon appareil, de peur de me le faire voler. (bien qu'il m'ait jamais arrivé une telle chose).

Mais à plus de 700 euros l'appareil, on réfléchi... Je n'ai pas les moyens de débourser 700 euros pour en racheter un.


----------



## yret (20 Décembre 2009)

je ne retrouve plus la question déjà posée à savoir: peut-on souscrire un abonnement "petit origami de Noël simple" (pas pour iphone doncmoins cher!) avec un iphone ?

en ligne, c'est impossible semble t-il ...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (25 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Moi aussi je suis intéressé par un iPhone. J'ai certes récemment acheté une iPod touch et je me rends compte que j'aurais du prendre un iPhone à la place. Oui, mais... je suis client forfait bloqué universal mobile. Je n'ai aucun point (pas de points pour les forfaits bloqués).
Dans une boutique (The Phone House pour ne pas la citer) on m'a affirmé qu'étant *déjà* client, un iPhone me couterait dans les 400. Je suis bien sûr encore engagé dans ce forfait pour au moins un an. Sur le site de Bouygues, je constate qu'en prenant ce forfait, l'iPhone 8go est à 199, soit le prix de l'iPod. Comment se fait-il qu'étant déjà client, je doive payer le prix fort ? Comme puis-je faire pour obtenir un iPhone aux alentours de 200 ? Je revendrai bien sur l'iPod dans ce cas là...


----------



## chacha95 (25 Décembre 2009)

En prenant un forfait d'une quarantaine d'euros, tu pourras acheter l'iphone 200 euros ! ;-)


----------



## PadawanMac (25 Décembre 2009)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Comment se fait-il qu'étant déjà client, je doive payer le prix fort ? Comme puis-je faire pour obtenir un iPhone aux alentours de 200 ? Je revendrai bien sur l'iPod dans ce cas là...


C'est une situation propre à tous les opérateurs. En étant client on n'est pas mieux doté, les opérateurs veulent privilégier la conquête client donc ils mettent le paquet pour des offres canons, en se persuadant que leur client, s'ils veulent un iPhone, resteront chez eux malgré tout, l'objet étant uniquement de remplacer le mobile.

Le lancement de l'iPhone 3G chez SFR a été, à ma connaissance, la seule période propice en tant que client pour obtenir le 3G dans des conditions acceptables (200 + points).

A+


----------



## phleloup (4 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai craqué moi aussi juste avant Noel pour un iphone 3GS 32God'autant que j'avais suffisamment de points  pour le payer 150 chez mon opérateur: Orange

Bon coté iphone rien n'a dire 

Mais voila j'ai décidé de garder mon ancien forfait pro qui me va tres bien et qui répond à mes besoins même quand je suis à l'étranger.
Le plan était: téléchargement gratuit quand je suis chez moi via mon WIFI (ou sur un autre réseau WIFI privé)
- vendeur: ce sera gratuit via le WIFI (et pas le 3G bien sur qui sera hors forfait)
- contact orange par tel pour voir si je change de forfait: ce sera payant sur les hot spot orange, gratuit sur votre WIFI perso.
- résultat 360 en une journée! 200 hors forfait!
Après avoir contacté Orange par tel (3 interlocuteurs différents ... On a tendance à racrocher au nez si le client pose des questions dérangeantes...): version du "supérieur hierarchique" toutes les connections WIFI sont payantes! Je saurais sous 5 jours si on me fait la "fleur" de ne pas me faire payer celles que j'ai passées 
plusieurs réflexions:
0) J'ai bien fait attention de ne pas me connecter en dehors de mon réseau WIFI.
1) information trompeuse des interlocuteurs successifs
2) Service client ou on se repasse la patate chaude
3) Option sans doute illégalle de faire payer les communication WIFI privées. Je m'explique:
- Cette connexion est générée par ma livebox pour laquelle je paie un abonement (orange aussi). En quoi dois je payer pour rajouter un terminal supplémentaire
Devrais je payer pour chaque musique écoutée sur ma radio WIFI
- Cette connexion fonctionne sans la carte SIM. En quoi concerne t'elle orange??
Un possesseur d'un ipodtouch peut télécharger gratuitement via WIFI (car sans lien avec orange) alors que  celui qui paie déja un forfait orange à le droit de payer le même téléchargement des centaines d'euros . Ca ne tient pas debout et légalement cela doit être attaquable sans problème.
Je remarque que les connexions qui ont généré mon hors forfait n'apparaissent même pas dans ma facture détaillée  et que celles qui ont été faite avant apparaissent mais sans aucune indication de prix 
Je ne suis pas le premier à qui ca arrive: quelques centaines d'euros par client qui n'a pas pris un forfait origami dès le départ ... faites le calcul
Et ces clients passent inévitablement à un forfait Origami sous les arguments suivants:
- l'iphone se connecte tout seul sans prévenir c'est donc ingérable si on a pas un forfait illimité 
- toutes les connections WIFI sont payantes et il n'y a pas à discuter 

Pour moi il s'agit d'une démarche illégale pour forcer les clients à souscrire des abonements Origami. Je suis dans l'attente de la réponse du service contentieux mais je suis prêt à lancer une démarche via Que Choisir par exemple.

Qu'en pensez vous ? avez vous des témoignages semblables ?

Je me connecte tout a l'heure sans ma carte SIM pour voir si Orange me facture une communication passée d'un appareil ne comportant pas de carte SIM...


----------



## endavent (5 Janvier 2010)

Je ne comprends pas effectivement comment Orange pourrait facturer à la minute une connexion dont elle ne fournit pas le service (Wifi) pour l'appareil en question ?

C'est comme si Renault facturait le fait de mettre de l'essence dans ses voitures !


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2010)

Tu n'es malheureusement pas le premier a parlé de ça sur le forum ...


----------



## F118I4 (5 Janvier 2010)

Les abonnés LiveBox peuvent partager leurs connexions comme les abonnés Free ou Neuf SFRBox?
Cela revient à dire que les possesseurs d' iPhone sous SFR doivent payer leurs conso Wifi si ils ont une SFRBox: J EN REVIENS PAS...

Je pense qu' Orange est encore pire qu' Apple, si tu as un iPhone + une livebox= Skype, SIP etc.... donc cela fait concurrence à Unik et les autres services...
Abusé cette histoire.


----------



## Lamar (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai vu une info là dessus, sur MacBidouille. Va jeter un coup d'oeil.

J'ai cherché, j'ai trouvé, c'est là.


----------



## F118I4 (6 Janvier 2010)

Lamar a dit:


> J'ai vu une info là dessus, sur MacBidouille. Va jeter un coup d'oeil.
> 
> J'ai cherché, j'ai trouvé, c'est là.


Merci donc ce n' est pas du wifi mais du réseau (data).
Heureusement que je télécharge toujours SB Settings parfait pour bloquer le data.


----------



## phleloup (7 Janvier 2010)

Merci Lamar.

J'ai suivi le lien indiqué et je suis tombé sur une discussion à ce sujet sur un autre forum Mac.
En résumé (si j'ai bien compris)
- l'Iphone s'emble se connecter via un mode facturable par Orange meme en cas de WIFI privé ..
- Normalement on doit pouvoir éviter ca (ce que je pensais avoir fait en me mettant en mode avion et que je fais actuellement en ayant enlevé ma carte SIM).
On devrait pouvoir faire un réglage directement sur l'Iphone mais cette possibilité est désactivée par Orange 
On devrait aussi pouvoir demander à Orange de bloquer ces fonctions intenpestives mais c'est définitif et visiblement ils se font tirer l'oreille pour le faire
- Cependant il est possible de gérer ca via un logiciel gratuit disponible sur le sitle d'Apple:
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL851
une fois téléchargé l'appli se retrouve dans Applications/utilitaires
une fois qu'elle est lancée elle reconait l'Iphone branché via USB et l'on peut définir des profil et semble t-il bloquer les acces data autre que WIFI. Je dis semble t-il car c'est ce qui ressort du forum, mais pour l'instant je n'est pas appliqué car je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire .
Je vais potasser le mode d'emplois disponible là : http://www.apple.com/support/iphone/enterprise/
A moins qu'un connaisseur connaisse bien la manip et ne me l'indique ... 
Suite au prochain épisode


----------



## greggorynque (12 Janvier 2010)

phleloup a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai craqué moi aussi juste avant Noel pour un iphone 3GS 32God'autant que j'avais suffisamment de points  pour le payer 150 chez mon opérateur: Orange
> 
> ...



Alors tu dois savoir que NON, l'iphone ne facture normalement pas le Wifi, mais qu'il est quasi impossible de couper les connections du téléphone hors wifi, ce qui fait que si tu as par exemple le push activé, ton téléphone te consomme d data constamment (idem a chaque tentative de connexion d'une application.

LA solution est peux etre de jailbreaker ton téléphone, un ami à jailbreaké celui de sa femme afin quelle puisse comme tu le souhaite couper toutes les communications hors Wifi.

Jailbreak, et ensuite via cidya tu télécharges SBsettings. Via SBsettings, tu pourras couper la 3G *ET L'EDGE*. 

Le fait de ne pas pouvoir le couper d'usine est ABSOLUMENT scandaleux et s'apparente à de la vente liée, mais malheureusement, personne n'a habitué apple à se départir de cette abus de position dominante.


----------



## fransik (4 Février 2010)

greggorynque a dit:


> [...]Le fait de ne pas pouvoir le couper d'usine est ABSOLUMENT scandaleux et s'apparente à de la vente liée, mais malheureusement, personne n'a habitué apple à se départir de cette abus de position dominante.



...tu peux couper toute activité réseau, il suffit de passer en mode avion 
Et une fois à l'étranger de toutes façon, le problème ne se pose pas, et tu es toujours à même de contrôler tes dépenses en fonction de tes actions. 

En revanche, si tu choisis_ en France_ de te passer de l'option internet illimité, alors effectivement le problème se pose. 
Mais c'est finalement ton choix. 
Sauf si l'opérateur quel qu'il soit t'informe correctement des spécificités de tel ou tel appareil, ce serait plutôt sur eux qu'il faudrait taper, non? 

Entre erreurs de facturation et facturation franchement abusive, tant que le client paie, ce ne sont pas ces opérateurs qui se plaindront. 
Ton choix donc, mais pas forcément ta responsabilité si le conseil est avéré. 

Et ce n'est _jamais_ le téléphone qui facture(!) &#8212; l'iPhone en l'occurence, c'est _toujours_ ton opérateur qui facture l'utilisation qui est faite d'un service qu'il te vend avec le téléphone adapté au tarif qu'il t'a conseillé... 
Et les erreurs, il y en a apparemment beaucoup. 

Pour finir, "_vente liée_" :hein: et "_abus de position dominante_"
Tu es obligé de t'engager sur un ou deux ans, que tu prennes un téléphone ou pas. Il s'agit d'un contrat de fourniture de service, et si tu veux un téléphone, tu peux en avoir un, mais il n'y a _en aucun cas_ de vente liée. 

C'est certes parfaitement aberrant de ne pas pouvoir souscrire sans engagement minimum si il n'y a pas de contrepartie sur un téléphone, mais tout le monde trouve la chose encore normale en France. 

Quand à l'abus de position dominante, tu es allé le chercher ou celui là?? :affraid:
Oui Apple est le seul constructeur à proposer son produit, l'iPhone. Bon. 
Mais Apple propose d'ailleurs son produit au travers d'accords de distribution avec _tous_ les opérateurs existants en France... 

Moi, je vois un produit qui cartonne, et des opérateurs qui n'ont pas encore compris qu'ils ne sont que des simples fournisseurs d'accès essayant de maintenir l'exclusivité du service voix.


----------



## dakar (18 Février 2010)

Qu'est-ce que c'est, jailbreaker ??  en quoi ça consiste ??  à quoi ça sert ??
merci...


----------



## fransik (19 Février 2010)

dakar a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est, jailbreaker ??  en quoi ça consiste ??  à quoi ça sert ??
> merci...



...bonjour, 
de deux choses l'une. 
Soit tu plaisantes, soit tu n'utilises pas la fonction de recherche des forums et tu te fiches du monde...


----------



## kaos (19 Février 2010)

Allé DAKAR , un petit effort , si tu débute sur le forum , il y a un fil (discution ) pour ça ... il faut aussi penser a bien activer la notification aux fils qui te branchent 
voir les menus en haut .

Et il y a effectivement un puissant moteur de recherche et en faisant preuve de jugeote , si tu tapais jailbreak dans google ?

Donc , le simple fait que tu poses cette question t'exclut pour l'instant du club des jailbreaké  
Je suppose que tu dois galérer avec ton iphone ? j'ai pas raison ?
L'iphone demande quelques notions , je te déconseilles donc de jailbreaker ton iphone pour l'instant ..


Fais quelques progres dans l'univers informatique , le secret ?
du bon sens et de la curiosité , sinon bienvenue quand même .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------

Non mais !!! j'avais pas vu mec  , tu es inscris depuis 2001 ? 

Tu abuses quand même


----------



## fransik (19 Février 2010)

kaos a dit:


> [...][/COLOR]Non mais !!! j'avais pas vu mec  , tu es inscris depuis 2001 ?
> Tu abuses quand même



...dakar, membre confirmé, de Marseille, 356 messages au compteur: 
Comment, cher kaos,  arrives-tu à cette notion d'abus, voire d'exagération? 

Dis toi bien que personne ne peut _normalement_ galérer avec un iPhone... 
Autrement bravo pour la piqure de rappel


----------



## Gwen (19 Février 2010)

dakar a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est, jailbreaker ??  en quoi ça consiste ??  à quoi ça sert ??
> merci...



Bon, comme on ne peut pas tout savoir : 

En gros, Jaillebrak permet d'une part de télécharger des applications hors App Store et d'autre part débloquer le iPhone pour l'utiliser avec tous les opérateurs.

Le dernier cas n'est pas toujours valable et cela peut amener plus de problèmes qu'autre chose.

Perso, je déconseille ce genre de pratiques, surtout si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, c'est que tu n'en as surement pas besoin.


----------



## dakar (20 Février 2010)

merci beaucoup, Gwen, pour ton aimable tolérance, et tes explications claires et bienvenues.

Quand aux autres ,  un peu d'amabilité dans les réponses sur les forums ne me  semble pas superflue... mais vous avez raison sur  le fond, sinon sur la forme : je n'ai même pas pensé chercher ce mot dans la Recherche, j'aurais probablement  dû... mais à ma décharge, chaque fois que je l'ai fait, il y avait tellement de liens  suivre que je m'y perdais, et perdais aussi  mon temps ; donc maintenant, je trouve plus rapide de demander directement , et heureusement, je trouve quand même  toujours quelqu'un de sympathique et de compréhensif...oui, il y en a !!!


----------



## fransik (22 Février 2010)

dakar a dit:


> [...] Quand aux autres ,  un peu d'amabilité dans les réponses sur les forums ne me  semble pas superflue... mais vous avez raison sur  le fond, sinon sur la forme : je n'ai même pas pensé chercher ce mot dans la Recherche,



...les réponses étaient que je sache _éventuellement_ un peu ironiques ou sèches, mais certainement pas désagréables ou injustifiées. 
D'autant que tu es suffisamment expérimenté sur le forum pour savoir comment faire, l'effort à fournir n'étant certainement pas insurmontable. 
Accessoirement, tu aurais pu donner l'exemple. 



dakar a dit:


> j'aurais probablement  dû... mais à ma décharge, chaque fois que je l'ai fait, il y avait tellement de liens  suivre que je m'y perdais, et perdais aussi  mon temps ; donc maintenant, je trouve plus rapide de demander directement , et heureusement, je trouve quand même  toujours quelqu'un de sympathique et de compréhensif...oui, il y en a !!!



Si tout le monde faisait comme toi, le fonctionnement normal d'un forum serait simplement impossible  

A lire ton auto-justification, tu préfères faire perdre leur temps aux autres, plutôt que de perdre le tiens... Plutôt lamentable comme mentalité, non? 
Les autres étant du coup apparemment forcément le contraire de personnes sympathiques et compréhensives. 
Intéressant. :sick:


----------



## PadawanMac (22 Février 2010)

+1

Navré mais il n'a pas tort, du reste on s'abstient de répondre de la sorte surtout pour remettre les autres en causes alors que la faute originelle vient de soi. Allez tu seras plus attentif la prochaine fois ou essaie aussi le MP ce qui évite de perturber le fil d'une discussion. 

A+


----------



## Lamar (26 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous,

une petite question, j'espère que la réponse n'est pas dans les pages précédentes, mais de toutes façons les choses évoluant tellement vite, une petite misa à jour ne sera peut-être pas superflue :
virgin mobile propose un forfait mail et internet illimités, le paradyse sms à 36 par mois (ici). Ce forfait fonctionne-t-il bien avec un iPhone 3G, chez Orange, mais débloqué ? Il semblerait qu'au début de cette offre certains possesseurs d'iPhone ait eu des problèmes, mais que grâce à une personne (d'ailleurs présente sur ces forums, dont le pseudo se finit en -ou-, mais que j'ai oublié) les problèmes soient résolus et que cela fonctionne bien. Pouvez me confirmer cela ? Et me donner éventuellement des liens (récents) où je peux avoir confirmation de cette info ? 
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Kechniman (8 Juin 2010)

J'ai l'intention de m'acheter l'iPhone 4. En ce moment, je possède un iPhone 3G et donc un carte sim normale

Est-il possible de transférer son numéro et abonnement sur une micro-sim ?


----------



## lsr (8 Juin 2010)

Kechniman a dit:


> J'ai l'intention de m'acheter l'iPhone 4. En ce moment, je possède un iPhone 3G et donc un carte sim normale
> 
> Est-il possible de transférer son numéro et abonnement sur une micro-sim ?


Je bosse pas chez un opérateur mobile mais je pense que c'est faisable, ce serait le boxon quand même autrement...


----------



## Kechniman (8 Juin 2010)

Quelles seront les conditions ?


----------



## lsr (9 Juin 2010)

Aucune idée, à mon avis si t'as déjà un abonnement et que t'achètes un iPhone 4, tu auras ptet automatiquement la carte micro sim, par contre selon l'opérateur ca peut être payant, à vérifier...
Tu es chez qui ?
Jsuis dans le même cas que toi, iPhone 3G chez orange, et je vais prendre l'iPhone 4...


----------



## Kechniman (9 Juin 2010)

Je suis chez Bouygues et je pense me l'acheter nu...


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juin 2010)

Kechniman a dit:


> Je suis chez Bouygues et je pense me l'acheter nu...


ouch !

A+


----------



## Kechniman (9 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> ouch !
> 
> A+



?


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juin 2010)

[hs] C'est moi ou le site d'orange est dans les choux ce soir ? Effet iPad-iPhone 4 ?


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Juin 2010)

Ca fait une petite somme, en achat nu !

A+


----------



## Pouasson (9 Juin 2010)

lsr a dit:


> Je bosse pas chez un opérateur mobile mais je pense que c'est faisable, ce serait le boxon quand même autrement...



Qui plus est, une micro-SIM, ça reste qu'une puce de SIM classique sans tout le plastique autour... 


Théoriquement, quelques coups de cutter devraient suffire à la transformer en micro-SIM. 

(mais vaut mieux prendre un truc opérateur, ça évite les tracas )


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Juin 2010)

Kechniman a dit:


> J'ai l'intention de m'acheter l'iPhone 4. En ce moment, je possède un iPhone 3G et donc un carte sim normale
> 
> Est-il possible de transférer son numéro et abonnement sur une micro-sim ?



Sans aucun doute, c'est sans doute aussi payant....


----------



## FlnY (10 Juin 2010)

bonjour a tous, 

ayant actuellement des problemes chez bouygues, j'ai pour projet de quitter cet operateur , car j'en ai vraiment raz le bol, trop incompetent, et j'aimerai m'acheter l'iphone 4 en changeant d'operateur, est ce que c'est conseillé ou pas vraiment ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h09 ----------

j'ai oublié de preciser que mon ancien telephone, n'est pas un iphone mais un samsung donc apparement je peux deja faire une croix sur l'upgrade qui est à environ 150&#8364; !!


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Juin 2010)

C'est possible, le coût financier va dépendre de ta situation vis à vis de ton abonnement actuel (échéance).

A+


----------



## romain31000 (15 Juin 2010)

Des infos pour les pré commandez chez les opérateurs? Pour Orange: pas d'infos, je viens d'appeler!


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Juin 2010)

Kechniman a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez Bouygues et je pense me l'acheter nu...



Pour l'instant Bouygue ne vend pas de micro-SIM.

Il te reste une solution.


----------



## Kechniman (15 Juin 2010)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pour l'instant Bouygue ne vend pas de micro-SIM.
> 
> Il te reste une solution.



:rateau:


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Juin 2010)

Kechniman a dit:


> ?


En pré-commande sur _l'Apple Store :
_629 iPhone 4 16Go
739 iPhone 4 32Go

Je réitère, ça fait cher le terminal.
_
Pré-commande dispo chez SFR.

A+
_


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Juin 2010)

romain31000 a dit:


> Des infos pour les pré commandez chez les opérateurs? *Pour Orange*: pas d'infos, je viens d'appeler!


Le 22 juin, cher ami 

A+


----------



## lsr (15 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Le 22 juin, cher ami
> 
> A+


Pas avant le 22 juin ? 
Même avec beaucoup de points (déjà 2150, et en appelant y'a moyen de négocier sans doute) j'en aurais pour plus cher que si je le prenais chez SFR je paris 
J'hésite la...


----------



## Pooki (15 Juin 2010)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Orange n'ouvre pas les pré-commandes...En effet, la personne qui veut être sûr d'avoir le nouvel iPhone à sa sortie et qui s'en fout de changer d'opérateur, va le pré commander chez SFR et partir de chez Orange, ça peut faire pas mal de clients en moins tout ça !!!


----------



## lsr (15 Juin 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Orange n'ouvre pas les pré-commandes...En effet, la personne qui veut être sûr d'avoir le nouvel iPhone à sa sortie et qui s'en fout de changer d'opérateur, va le pré commander chez SFR et partir de chez Orange, ça peut faire pas mal de clients en moins tout ça !!!


Ben ouais, comme moi par exemple... j'ai plus d'engagement en plus ! <-- après vérification, je suis sous engagement 
Totalement contradictoire les informations d'orange, un coup c'est oui un coup c'est non 

Sinon j'ai lu dans les commentaires de la news sur les préco de SFR qu'il n'y en aurait pas chez Orange...

Pour ceux qui sont chez orange et qui veulent savoir s'ils sont sous engagement (ou pas), compsez le 527, c'est gratuit et vous obtiendrez en même temps votre RIO par sms...


----------



## Pooki (16 Juin 2010)

lsr a dit:


> Ben ouais, comme moi par exemple... j'ai plus d'engagement en plus ! <-- après vérification, je suis sous engagement
> Totalement contradictoire les informations d'orange, un coup c'est oui un coup c'est non
> 
> Sinon j'ai lu dans les commentaires de la news sur les préco de SFR qu'il n'y en aurait pas chez Orange...
> ...


 Sur toutes les facture Orange, en dessous de ton type d'abonnement, il est écrit jusque quand ta période d'engagement va, ou si elle est deja finie. Regarde toutes tes factures à la suite pour voir si ils ne t'ont pas réengager sans que tu le veuilles


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Juin 2010)

A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de réengagement à reconduction tacite en téléphonie mobile, le client doit repasser par la case signature... etc. Et même dans le cas d'un contrat à reconduction tacite, la loi impose (depuis peu) que le client soit prévenu avant échéance afin de disposer d'un droit de rétractation.

A+


----------



## Pooki (16 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de réengagement à reconduction tacite en téléphonie mobile, le client doit repasser par la case signature... etc. Et même dans le cas d'un contrat à reconduction tacite, la loi impose (depuis peu) que le client soit prévenu avant échéance afin de disposer d'un droit de rétractation.
> 
> A+


 
Oui tout à fait. Malheureusement, si tu souscris une option (dans certains cas) directement sur internet ou par téléphone (et que tu ne vois pas les petites lignes, ou que la conseillère ne te le dis pas) si tu acceptes de règler la facture, ils n'ont plus besoin de signatures et c'est considérer comme une acceptation de nouveau contrat. Il s'agit en fait d'une validation orale que l'on vous donne et le paiement entraine l'accord, tout celà sans même une petite signature.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Juin 2010)

Eh bien d'un point de vue juridique c'est très limite car jusqu'à auj'hui c'est toujours l'établissement d'un contrat mais surtout la signature du souscripteur qui valide un accord ou une transaction. Et dans le cas d'un accord via internet c'est la signature électronique qui sécurise la transaction. Dans le cas que tu cites et en l'absence de signature électronique, un juge pourrait considérer que cette méthode n'est pas légale si le souscripteur ne reçoit pas par courrier une confirmation de commande à signer. Ce même juge attend une preuve de l'accord du client donc une signature. Tant que personne ne dit rien et qu'il n'y a pas de soucis tout va bien.

Entendons-nous bien : ce n'est pas parce qu'une société édite des clauses dans un contrat que celles-ci sont nécessairement valables, justes et/ou en accord avec la loi. Le nombre de contrats types (dont en téléphonie mobile) qui ont été retoqués par la justice pour des clauses jugées abusives sont légions.

Néanmoins, c'est à chacun d'être attentif à ce qu'il signe ou ce pour quoi il s'engage.

A+


----------



## Pooki (16 Juin 2010)

C'est une méthode que nous appliquons dans ma société depuis 1 an (Très grosse société en bourse) Ce système a été validé par tous les organismes gérant le bon respect de la loi. La conversation est enregistré, le contrat est validé à reception du règlement. Tout est légal.


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juin 2010)

Un contrat ne nécessite pas forcément une signature (c'est une formalisation de l'accord des volontés).

Sinon, il faudrait faire des contrats écrits partout, même à la boulangerie pour une baguette de pain. :mouais:


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Juin 2010)

Pooki a dit:


> C'est une méthode que nous appliquons dans ma société depuis 1 an (Très grosse société en bourse)


Activité de professionnels à professionnels ou à particuliers ?




Pooki a dit:


> Ce système a été validé par tous les organismes gérant le bon respect de la loi. La conversation est enregistré, le contrat est validé à reception du règlement.


Si en amont des mesures sont prises pour déterminer les parties prenantes c'est un contenu d'un contrat plus global. En effet, pour des opérations rédhibitoires, ce serait fastidieux de devoir faire signer physiquement les contractants. Dans ce cas, un contrat type (souvent annuel) inclue que les parties s'engagent à travailler de cette manière, mais on s'éloigne très nettement du sujet de la téléphonie mobile et plus précisément de la protection du consommateur.

Il est évident que toute transaction même la plus simpliste du quotidien n'implique pas un contrat écrit, je ne pensais pas devoir le préciser... Ma baguette va me durer une journée peut etre moins pour les plus gourmands, je n'achète pas 3 tonnes de pain à mon boulanger chaque jour autrement il y'aurait contrat.




Pooki a dit:


> Tout est légal.


 Je ne voulais pas insinuer quoi que ce soit, je dis juste en parlant du contenu d'un contrat que son rédacteur peut y inclure théoriquement "tout" ce qu'il veut tant que ce n'est pas remis en cause par un tiers. 

La reconduction tacite n'est plus le piège qu'elle était auparavant.

A+


----------



## Pooki (16 Juin 2010)

PadawanMac a dit:


> mais on s'éloigne très nettement du sujet de la téléphonie mobile


C'est vrai !!! Fermons cette parenthèse


----------



## Slivers47 (16 Juin 2010)

quand annonce bouygue les nouveaux forfait pour l'iphone 4 ? car j'ai deja j'aimerais savoir si il y aura une difference de prix par rapport a SFR notament pour les forfait bloquer car 430 sa fait mal aux dents


----------



## iDrummer (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

L'un de vous sait-t-il pourquoi le forfait Bloqué de Universal pour iPhone (1h30, SMS et Internet en illimité) à soudainement augmenté avec la sortie de l'iPhone 4 ? 


Merci

iDrummer


----------



## endavent (29 Juin 2010)

Prends le forfait Virgin Mobile Paradyse : il n'est pas prévu spécifiquement pour l'Iphone mais il semble fonctionner, au prix d'un petit réglage, d'après de nombreux retours. 

Il est sur le réseau Orange.


----------



## PadawanMac (29 Juin 2010)

Ca c'est l'effet iPhone  

A+


----------



## nono007 (2 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un serait où et comment recycler(offre de rachat) son Iphone 3G ?
en fait j'ai vu Bouygues qui le faisait et aussi love2recycle... je suis chez orange et je me demandais si ils faisaient pas la même chose, le but étant de passé sur un Iphone 4 sous peu....

Autre Chose... J'étais tenté par un forfait idéo tout en un chez bouygues pour avoir Internet+fixe+mobile...mais apparemment pas possible pour Iphone 4 quelqu'un aurait des infos sur ça ?


----------



## PadawanMac (2 Juillet 2010)

nono007 a dit:


> est-ce que quelqu'un serait où et comment recycler(offre de rachat) son Iphone 3G ?


Soit en passant directement par eux, soit par ton opérateur en boutique ou tél. 

Pour l'autre question, je ne sais pas.

A+


----------



## aero42 (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

une petite question qui concernent ceux qui ont optés chez Orange pour le nouveau forfait : Edition Spécial Origami pour iPhone à la sortie de l'iPhone 4. 

Ce forfait propose entre autres 5 heures de comm' pour 55/mois. Or, je m'apercois ce soir sur ma facture que l'abonnement m'est facturé 56,50 . Evidemment, l'avantage lié a l'engagement de 24 mois est compté (4,50) sur un initial de 61 Euros.

Bizarre... Je suis le seul dans ce cas ou pas ? Car demain, je sens qu'Orange va recevoir un p'tit coup de fil.


----------



## Marco67 (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Petite question : Est-il possible de changer de forfait Iphone alors qu'on est engagé depuis seulement 2 mois? De plus, combien cela coûte t-il?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Pooki (28 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux changer quand tu veux et gratuitement, sans réengagement.


----------



## Marco67 (30 Juillet 2010)

Même si ça ne fait que 2 mois que je suis engagé? Et sans frais (j'ai vu parler de 60&#8364; sur le web.. aie aie :s)?

Car je souhaite changer de type d'abonnement (pas rester dans la même gamme et juste baisser le nombre d'heures de communication)

Merci par avance des précisions


----------



## xmb1990 (5 Août 2010)

Salut a tous !

Desole si la question a deja ete abordee mais je suis nouveau ici 

J`ai actuellement un portable standart et je voudrai changer pour l`iphone 4G debut septembre. Seulement voila : j`ai actuelement un forfait a 26 euros et je suis  pret a passer a un forfait a 40-45 euros, j`ai un peu plus de 1200 pts de fidelite (2 ans d`anciennete), je suis engage jusqu`en mars prochain,  et j`ai pas envie de mettre plus de 200e.
Pensez-vous que c`est jouable ?
Si vous avez s`autres quyestions ...

Merci d`avance


----------



## chacha95 (5 Août 2010)

Salut tout le monde ! Moi de même, j'ai un forfait iphone 2 h que je paie 48 euros/mois chez SFR, je souhaiterai passer à une heure/mois. Est-ce possible ou pas ? (je suis engagé avec cette offre depuis novembre 2009 mais ça fait depuis un petit bout de temps que je suis chez le même opérateur)


----------



## Cleveland (6 Août 2010)

Vous pensez que Bouygues peut me changer le portable que j'ai acquis il y a un bon mois maintenant et payer un peu plus pour avoir un iPhone ?

J'ai fais la bêtise de prendre un concurrent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2010)

Chez Orange, il y a un nouveau forfait pour iPhone à seulement 29 euros mais limité à 500 Mo pour le surf, mail et TV.

Ca représente quoi exactement 500 Mo ?


----------



## endavent (17 Novembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Chez Orange, il y a un nouveau forfait pour iPhone à seulement 29 euros mais limité à 500 Mo pour le surf, mail et TV.
> 
> Ca représente quoi exactement 500 Mo ?



Ca représente largement plus qu'un mois de surf en utilisation normale, plus quelques téléchargements / affichages de vidéos.

Maintenant si l'usage de l'Iphone est essentiellement axé sur la télévision, Youtube, etc .... alors ce n'est pas le bon forfait. Sinon il est très intéressant, d'autant qu'après les 500 Mo, si on en a ponctuellement besoin, on peut prendre un additif payant.

Perso je viens de laisser tomber mon forfait Origami pour passer sur celui-ci. En 1 an j'ai dépassé les 800 Mo une seule fois, cet été, tandis que toute la famille se servait de l'Iphone comme point d'accès Internet (et nous sommes 4).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Novembre 2010)

Perso, ça pourrait m'intéresser pour le surf, mail (avec rarement des pièces jointes) et quelques applications utilisant une connexion Internet et tout ça quand je n'ai pas d'accès wi-fi.

Mais pour l'instant, ça n'est pas d'actualité car avec mes 2600 points l'iPhone 4 est à plus de 300 euros en renouvellement de mobile. C'est encore trop élevé à mon goût.


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que je vais prendre cet Origami style: c'est nickel.
iPhone 3Gs 16Go reconditionné à 169&#8364; + 29&#8364;/mois, y'a pas photo comparé à ce que SFR me propose en renouvellement: un iPhone à 300&#8364;+++ et aux 45&#8364;/mois malgré 23'900 pts. (tant pis pour le 4G  )

Pour les 500 mo, on m'a aussi conseillé pour éviter tt dépassement de désactiver l'affichage des images dans les emails, ça évite de gonfler les tc&#8230;


----------



## endavent (18 Novembre 2010)

Je l'ai pris sans engagement (j'avais un engagement de 12 mois seulement avec mon 3GS) du coup je paie un peu plus cher mais ça me permet, au moins, de le changer le jour où j'aurai une offre attractive sur le 4, lorsqu'il sera révisé.

Franchement, pour l'instant, je ne peux pas dire que je sois très tenté par le dernier modèle d'Iphone, qui ne m'apporte que très peu par rapport à mon modèle actuel.... J'attendrai peut-être même le 5


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2010)

En tout cas les offres de Noël se font attendre, parce que pour l'instant l'iPhone 4 à 370 euros avec le max de points fidélités (3100) chez Orange c'est encore trop cher.


----------



## teo (18 Novembre 2010)

Pour les personnes intéressées (j'ai signé chez Orange ce matin avec l'offre mentionnée ci-dessus), le service résiliation SFR propose (lui seulement) jusqu'en janvier une offre spéciale pour les fêtes (j'avais 23900 pts) :
- un iPhone 4G pour 219 (au lieu de 469)
- un iPhone 3Gs pour 119
avec un forfait 1h à 3890 avec un mois gratuit plus une rimbambelle d'options gratuites au choix (au lieu du Illymithycs iPhone 1h à 4390).
Je ne l'ai pas prise étant donné que je faire baisser fortement mes factures et que l'offre Orange me permet de diminuer ma facture sur 24 mois de 895 à 625 tout en récupérant un nouveau téléphone.
J'ai pris l'offre 3Gs 16Go au lieu du 8, je ne paie que 20 de plus.

Par rapport aux téléphones reconditionnés par Orange, un employé Apple m'a prévenu que dans le cas d'un soucis avec un iPhone reconditionné, il ne faut pas écouter leur Service technique qui nous renvoie vers Apple: la garantie Apple ne s'applique à partir de la première mise en vente (invérifiable et possiblement trop ancienne) et non, la seconde (dans mon cas celle d'aujourd'hui).


----------



## AnnC21 (23 Novembre 2010)

J'ai profité il y a 10 jours (samedi 13 novembre donc) d'une remise sur l'iPhone 4 chez Carrouf : à 219 (16Go) avec le forfait Origami star de base (1h à 39 par mois). Depuis 2-3 mois que je suivais attentivement, je n'avais pas vu aussi bien jusqu'ici...

Par contre, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit encore valable  (j'aurais du venir en parler plus tôt :rose: )

(ceci dit, avec le forfait à 29, sur 2 ans, ça fait 240 d'économies  donc si l'iPhone 4 est à 419 ce qu'il me semble avoir vu ailleurs, au final ça revient quasi au même en terme de coût global... mais  le forfait à 29 n'était alors pas encore existant je crois ! Bah je  "rétrograderais" de forfait dans 2 ans  ).

En tous cas je suis ravie de mon nouveau joujou :love:


----------



## PadawanMac (23 Novembre 2010)

Et quand, en plus, on fait une bonne affaire c'est encore mieux ;-) 

A+


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2010)

Bravo et ... tant pis pour nous 

Allez Orange on se bouge, je fini mes deux ans à Noël, alors c'est le moment de fidéliser


----------



## AnnC21 (24 Novembre 2010)

Je crois qu'en renouvellement interne, on peut toujours se brosser... chez Bouygues avec mes points il me restait encore 340 ou qq chose comme ça à raquer. Mon forfait se terminait aussi à Noël (enfin, mon engagement de 2 ans) donc peut être qu'ils auraient fait un geste, mais dans le doute, et le réseau Orange étant réputé meilleur... cassos :rateau: (1/4 d'un mois restant à payer, ça vaut pas le coup d'attendre )


----------



## doc07 (24 Novembre 2010)

Pareil pour moi, je suis chez Bouygues, ils me proposent l'iPhone 4 32 Go pour 464,35 euros avec 4092 points (!). Donc, j'attends la semaine prochaine pour être à 12 mois d'engagement pour application de la loi Chatel, et cassos vers Orange pour moi aussi ! 
Malheureusement, pas d'ODR chez Orange pour l'iPhone 4...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> En tout cas les offres de Noël se font attendre, parce que pour l'instant l'iPhone 4 à 370 euros avec le max de points fidélités (3100) chez Orange c'est encore trop cher.



A la Fnac, en renouvellement d'abonnement Orange, il est marqué à 239 &#8364; dont 50 euros d'offre de remboursement (donc 289 euros sans cette offre) avec 2900 points.

Et perso, avec seulement 2600 points (dont 200 points offerts), il est à 367 euros (version 16 Go).

Donc 370 euros avec 3100 points, c'est bizarre.


----------



## melaure (24 Novembre 2010)

C'est le 32 Go. Qu'est-ce tu veux encore faire avec 16 malheureux Go aujourd'hui mon pauvre ... 

D'ailleurs pas de modèle 64 c'est une erreur


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est le 32 Go. Qu'est-ce tu veux encore faire avec 16 malheureux Go aujourd'hui mon pauvre ...
> 
> D'ailleurs pas de modèle 64 c'est une erreur



Ah évidemment, si tu as la folie des grandeurs...


----------



## melaure (25 Novembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah évidemment, si tu as la folie des grandeurs...



Ce sont surtout les applications comme Navigon Europe qui ont la folie des grandeurs


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2010)

De mieux en mieux. Mes points Orange sont passés de 2600 à 2278 &#8364; (en baisse) et le prix de l'iPhone 4 de 367 &#8364; à 492 &#8364; (forte augmentation !). Ils fument pas la moquette chez Orange ? :hosto:


----------



## melaure (28 Novembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> De mieux en mieux. Mes points Orange sont passés de 2600 à 2278  (en baisse) et le prix de l'iPhone 4 de 367  à 492  (forte augmentation !). Ils fument pas la moquette chez Orange ? :hosto:



Bienvenu au club 

Mes points sont tombé de 3100 à 1900 et le 32 Go coûte donc maintenant la modique somme de ... 594,46 euros !

Ca incite beaucoup a réengager pour 24 mois, c'est sur !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bienvenu au club
> 
> Mes points sont tombé de 3100 à 1900 et le 32 Go coûte donc maintenant la modique somme de ... 594,46 euros !
> 
> Ca incite beaucoup a réengager pour 24 mois, c'est sur !



C'est surtout du grand portnawak. :mouais:


----------



## PadawanMac (28 Novembre 2010)

Je ne comprend pas ces mouvements incessants de points. Je suis chez SFR depuis presque 10 ans je n'ai jamais eu telles variations. Sauf au moment de les utiliser pour changer de mobile 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Décembre 2010)

Mon solde de points vient de remonter à 2600 points (dont 200 points offerts) et oh miracle ! l'iPhone 4 n'est plus qu'à 217 euros au lieu de 367 euros la dernière fois où j'étais à 2600 points (c'est dire si c'est vraiment du grand portnawak).

Vous croyez que je pourrais obtenir qu'ils montent mes points à 2900 en échange de l'achat de l'iPhone et la prise de l'abonnement qui va avec ?


----------



## melaure (8 Décembre 2010)

Pas de changement pour moi


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pas de changement pour moi



Je les ais eu au téléphone ce matin, et il s'en foute. Ils pensent même que je me suis trompé en lisant 3100 points pendant plus de trois mois. Quels idiots !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2010)

Je les ai eu au téléphone ce matin et hop ! In ze pocket ! 

Quant à la négociation, ça a été vite vu.

J'ai commencé par demander combien j'avais de points réellement en lui expliquant les fantaisies d'orange.fr et lui dire que j'étais intéressé par l'iPhone 4 avec le forfait à 29 euros mais avec 2900 points (ce qui met l'iPhone à 149 euros).

Là, le conseiller m'a demandé pour confirmation si je le prenais chez eux s'ils me le faisaient au tarif que je voulais, j'ai dit oui, puis m'a demandé d'attendre 2 ou 3 minutes le temps qu'il demande à sa collègue s'ils pouvaient le faire. Après quoi, il m'a dit qu'elle me rappelait tout de suite, ce qu'elle a fait.

Et là elle m'a annoncé qu'au vu de mon ancienneté - et au vu du fait que ma période d'engagement était finie ?  - ils pouvaient le faire.

Donc voilà, c'est fait.

J'ai la garantie contre les vols et la casse offerte pendant 1 mois.

Et depuis, ils m'ont rappelé pour m'offrir 20 minutes de communication en plus pendant 1 an.

L'iPhone devrait arriver au Point relais à côté de chez moi vendredi prochain.

Bon, maintenant, je n'ai plus qu'à lui trouver une housse à ce cher petit. :love:


----------



## AnnC21 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bien joué


----------



## sield (12 Décembre 2010)

Et bien perso, chez Orange depuis 1 an, mes points font aussi le yo-yo, au service client on m'a dit que je ne savais pas lire...
Là, ils sont à 941, dont 200 offerts sur le net... Ca vaut le coup de prendre un origami iPhone 1h @ 50&#8364; 

Grâce à ça, j'ai l'iPhone 4 32Go à... 723,12&#8364;  OUI OUI ! Vous ne révez pas, grâce à ces incompétents, et après avoir lâché 600&#8364; de forfait, sans les dépassements, j'ai le privilège de le payer 15,88&#8364; de moins que chez Apple !

Bande de cré****...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Décembre 2010)

Je pense que chez Orange ils ont une règle simple : tant que tu es engagé chez eux, c'est toi qui ne sait pas lire, une fois que tu ne l'es plus eux, ils savent très bien lire.  

Sérieusement, en ce qui me concerne, si ma période d'engagement n'avait pas été passée, je n'aurais sans doute pas obtenu aussi facilement  - voire pas du tout - ce geste commercial.

Je suis même surpris de la facilité avec laquelle je l'ai obtenu.


----------



## melaure (12 Décembre 2010)

Comme je te le disais je les ai eu 4 jours avant le fin de mes 24 mois. Ce sont de gros crétins s'ils se comportent comme ça !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2010)

Non, ils sont très malins.

Si tu le prends au tarif haut et que tu fais la bêtise de ne pas attendre que ces
4 jours soient passés, ils y gagnent plus.


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Non, ils sont très malins.
> 
> Si tu le prends au tarif haut et que tu fais la bêtise de ne pas attendre que ces
> 4 jours soient passés, ils y gagnent plus.



Sauf que j'ai le droit de résilier trois mois avant la fin sans payer d'indemnité ... Mais bon on verra dans deux/trois jours


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2010)

Ca y est ! Mon nouveau jouet est arrivé et il est en service.

Par contre, j'aurai peut-être dû attendre une semaine de plus pour les appeler.  :rateau:


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2010)

tu téléphones 5 heures par mois ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> tu téléphones 5 heures par mois ?



Non.

Mais le prix en renouvellement d'abonnement semble moins élevé.


----------



## teo (18 Décembre 2010)

La seule façon de savoir, c'est un petit tableau Excel, je dois dire qu'on se rend vite compte de ce qui est une vraie offre et de ce qui n'est qu'une arnaque sur le long terme&#8230;
En tout cas, c'est comme ça que je fonctionne.


----------



## endavent (18 Décembre 2010)

Je procède aussi comme ça mais du coup je me suis aperçu qu'entre Orange et SFR, lorsqu'on fait le total sur la durée, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet ! 

Et après ils diront qu'il ne s'entendent pas entre eux !


----------



## sapiens07 (19 Décembre 2010)

salut les gens

J'ai actuellement un iphone 3G avec orange 2h+2h se terminant le 5 janvier 2011 (12 mois) et souhaitant avoir le 4G j'ai appelé orange, 800pts donc rien pour vous mon bon monsieur. Je me renseigne rapidement sur le net et finalement j'ai demandé mon changement d'opérateur pour SFR iphone 4G pour 149 et forfait 2h et illimité sur 3 numéros (bon c'est vraiment la jungle les forfaits mobiles, mais ça on savait)

Alors la good news, c'est qu'avec le code : BON ANNIV le 4G tombe a 119

Voilà si vous avez mieux n'hesitez pas, je suis encore dans ma periode de rectractation


----------



## teo (20 Décembre 2010)

endavent a dit:


> Je procède aussi comme ça mais du coup je me suis aperçu qu'entre Orange et SFR, lorsqu'on fait le total sur la durée, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet !
> 
> Et après ils diront qu'il ne s'entendent pas entre eux !



Marrant, de mon cote sur les forfaits entrée de gamme <1h, Orange est toujours le plus intéressant, et de très loin (jusqu'à plus de 100). 
Ce serait intéressant de comparer nos calculs


----------



## endavent (20 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Marrant, de mon cote sur les forfaits entrée de gamme <1h, Orange est toujours le plus intéressant, et de très loin (jusqu'à plus de 100).
> Ce serait intéressant de comparer nos calculs



C'est peut-être le cas maintenant. Je l'ai fait lors de l'achat de mon Iphone 3 GS en septembre 2009.


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2010)

Au bout de 4 jours, j'ai fini par avoir un être humain au 3970 (on se croirait dans le sketch de Roumanoff), et l'accueil a été plus sympa que quelques jours avant la fin de ma période de 24 mois (ou c'était plutôt façon mur de Berlin).

Ils peuvent me faire une proposition, mais ... mais il n'y a plus de stock d'iPhone 32 Go en ce moment. A peine livré, déjà tous vendus ... Du coup on doit me rappeler quand ce sera dispo, j'espère qu'ils le feront. Et pour une fois j'ai eu une femme fort sympathique qui a bien voulu consulter le service fidélité pour une offre. J'attends qu'ils aient un stocks pour confirmer et je vous dirais ça.


----------



## sapiens07 (22 Décembre 2010)

Tu tiens vraiment a rester chez Orange ? j'ai eu aucun probleme a avoir un iphone 4/16gig pour 119 chez SFR pour un contrat s'achevant le 5 janvier (12 mois).. et effectivement orange n'a plus d'iphone 4


----------



## AnnC21 (22 Décembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Ca y est ! Mon nouveau jouet est arrivé et il est en service.
> 
> Par contre, j'aurai peut-être dû attendre une semaine de plus pour les appeler.  :rateau:



Arf, quand je pense que je devais attendre Noël...

M'enfin, pas grave, je l'ai payé "que" 20 de plus que le prix actuel (et non 90), je vais pas chouiner


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Tu tiens vraiment a rester chez Orange ? j'ai eu aucun probleme a avoir un iphone 4/16gig pour 119&#8364; chez SFR pour un contrat s'achevant le 5 janvier (12 mois).. et effectivement orange n'a plus d'iphone 4



C'est sur, mais il y a un petit soucis chez SFR. Quand il n'y a plus de réseau 3G, il n'y a plus rien. Chez Orange ou Bouygues il y a au moins un réseau edge plus large qui permet d'avoir encore un accès. Et c'est le cas dans certains endroits éloignés où je vais. 

C'est vrai qu'Orange est pas donné, mais ils ont le meilleur réseau. SFR a fait des économies et c'est dommage. Comme Bouygues qui n'a pas voulu acheter de serveurs de messagerie visuelle.

Donc ça me soulage qu'Orange ait enfin accepter de faire un geste, même si j'attends de le voir en vrai avec le produit en stock.


----------



## sapiens07 (23 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> C'est sur, mais il y a un petit soucis chez SFR. Quand il n'y a plus de réseau 3G, il n'y a plus rien. Chez Orange ou boite il y a au moins un reséau edge plus large qui permet d'avoir encore un accès. Et c'est le cas dans certains endroits éloignés où je vais.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'Orange est pas donné, mais ils ont le meilleur réseau. SFR a fait des économies et c'est dommage. Comme Bouygues qui n'a pas voulu acheter de serveurs de messagerie visuelle.
> 
> Donc ça me soulage qu'Orange ait enfin accepter de faire un geste, même si j'attend de le voir en vrai avec le produit en stock.



Je savais pas pour le réseau SFR, et meme a paris/RP je suis parfois en Edge, donc avec SFR j'aurai rien ...


----------



## PadawanMac (23 Décembre 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> M'enfin, pas grave, je l'ai payé "que" 20 de plus que le prix actuel (et non 90), je vais pas *chouiner*


Autrement on aurait dit, "tiens encore un chouineur" 




melaure a dit:


> C'est sur, mais il y a un petit soucis chez SFR. *Quand il n'y a plus de réseau 3G, il n'y a plus rien*.


Je suis surpris... Pour ma part, lorsque la 3G "disparait" le EDGE ou le GPRS prend le relais. Et partout où j'ai pu me trouver je ne me suis jamais (peut etre pas "jamais" mais en tout cas pas sans GPRS minimum) retrouvé sans réseau du fait de l'absence de la 3G.  

A+


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2010)

sapiens07 a dit:


> Je savais pas pour le réseau SFR, et meme a paris/RP je suis parfois en Edge, donc avec SFR j'aurai rien ...



Sur les grandes villes, ils ont quand même un peu d'edge, mais ils ont très peu développé ce réseau par rapport aux autres ... Je ne sais plus où ils en sont exactement, et d'ailleurs au début ce réseau edge sfr était réservé au pros ... mais je m'en moque un peu maintenant 

Finalement j'ai eu comme offre 219 euros le 32 Go plus 50 euros de remise sur mes factures. Plutôt correct, non ?  . Je garde bien mon ancien abonnement (iPhone Noël 2008 de 2+2) qui est un poil moins cher que l'actuel. Donc c'est parfait.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

SFR a du GPRS et quand même de l'EDGE. J'ai SFR sur mon iPad et je n'ai pas remarqué de différence avec mon iPhone sous Orange même dans des endroits plutôt reculés (petits villages de montagne). Même mes  connaissances qui sont majoritairement sous SFR ne s'en plaignent pas. 
Personnellement, je pense m'orienter vers Virgin même si la 3G est bridée et après opter pour Free.


----------



## melaure (27 Décembre 2010)

Trop tôt pour dire ce que sera Free. Mais bon ce ne sera pas avant la fin de mon nouveau renouvellement


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (28 Décembre 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Trop tôt pour dire ce que sera Free. Mais bon ce ne sera pas avant la fin de mon nouveau renouvellement


Oui mais au moins avec cette augmentation de la TVA, ça fait sauter mon engagement de 24 mois, donc je serai fin prêt pour Free !
Je ne peux plus rester chez les trois gros et payer maintenant presque 50  pour seulement 1 heure de téléphone. Soit je vais chez un MVNO, soit j'arrête l'iPhone à terme et je passe sur Android avec un forfait moins cher.


----------



## melaure (28 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si Free suffira à ça franchement.

Pour moi le seul espoir c'est que les marchés nationaux volent en éclat via des directives européennes. Et là si tous les opérateurs européens avaient accès à tous les pays de la CE, ce serait autre chose ...


----------



## PadawanMac (9 Février 2011)

Petit déterrage 

Depuis septembre dernier jusqu'à auj'hui, 2 à 3 fois par mois je vais  sur mon espace client (SFR) pour consulter les offres de renouvellement pour  changer mon iPhone 3G. Les offres auquelles j'avais droit me proposait  un iPhone 4 16Go à pas moins de 589&#8364; pour repartir dans les mêmes  conditions. Je précise que j'arrive en fin de contrat en Avril. La  semaine dernière, je fais comme d'habitude et surprise le tarif affiché  pour l'iPhone 4 est de 169&#8364;...

A+


----------



## Lamar (12 Février 2011)

Tu as du bol.
Perso j'ai quitté Orange, après plusieurs années chez eux, sans qu'ils ne fassent le moindre geste (comprendre ) pour me retenir.
Depuis je suis chez Virgin, très satisfait, mais sans iPhone 4.


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Février 2011)

Je me suis demandé si ce n'était pas lié à la hausse de TVA, en somme pour essayer de retenir les clients. Mais depuis que la hausse a été abandonnée l'offre tient toujours alors je pense que c'est effectivement lié à ma fin de contrat. Il y'a 2 ans, dans la même situation j'avais appelé le service client et tenté de négocié une meilleure offre, ça avait marché, j'avais eu l'iPhone 3G au tarif d'un nvx client.


----------



## Lamar (12 Février 2011)

C'est bien. Moi quand j'appelle et que je dis que je suis en fin de contrat et que je cherche un iPhone 4, on me répond que l'on ne peut rien faire pour moi. Deux ou trois fois. Je suis parti chez Virgin. Je ne fais pas parti des clients que l'on souhaite retenir, je ne sais pas pourquoi (mode Calimero off)


----------



## richard-deux (13 Février 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> C'est bien. Moi quand j'appelle et que je dis que je suis en fin de contrat et que je cherche un iPhone 4, on me répond que l'on ne peut rien faire pour moi. Deux ou trois fois. Je suis parti chez Virgin. Je ne fais pas parti des clients que l'on souhaite retenir, je ne sais pas pourquoi (mode Calimero off)



+1

J'ai été un fidèle client chez Orange (anciennement Itineris) depuis 1996.
J'ai changé régulièrement de forfaits (avec le prix toujours à la hausse) et là, je voulais changer mon iPhone 3G contre un iPhone 4.
Orange ne m'attribue pas plus de points que ceux que j'avais, j'ai donc décidé de les quitter pour Virgin Mobile (sans engagement).

Fin de contrat le 25 février 2011.
Bye bye Orange.


----------



## sapiens07 (13 Février 2011)

rarement la fidélité a payée en termes d'abonnement. Canal +, numéricable, Internet, telephone mobile, assurances, banques etc... il faut TOUJOURS renegocier !!! ou partir pour moins cher. Je sais, c'est chiant, ça prend du temps, c'est relou, tout ce que vous voulez, mais c'est comme ça.
J'ai eu mon premier iphone en 2009 (Noel) pour 99&#8364; chez orange avec abonnement 1 an, puis en Décembre j'ai bougé chez SFR avec un Iphone 4 pour 119&#8364; avec abonnement 1 an, je reviendrai chez Orange a la fin de l'année si le nouvel iphone me botte ... je vous comprends pas parfois


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Février 2011)

S'il y'a bien un secteur parmis d'autres qui ne paie pas la fidélité c'est la téléphonie mobile. On l'a vu suffisamment sur ce forum avec des exemples nombreux où les gens avec 1à ans d'ancienneté se plaignaient de ne pas avoir d'offres plus intéressantes que les nvx clients. Ce qui peut jouer en revanche, c'est la fin de contrat où dans ces conditions il existe des aides commerciales pour permettre à un client de rester. 

A+


----------



## Lamar (16 Février 2011)

Justement non pour mon cas. 
Mais il est vrai que certains savent mieux négocier que d'autres.


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Février 2011)

Oui c'est ce que je crois quand je dis que la démarche qu'on adopte est importante pour faire valoir ses arguments. Il est clair qu'il ne suffit pas de dire simplement, "proposez-moi mieux où je m'en vais...". Les opérateurs récupèrent plus de clients qu'ils n'en perdent. En revanche ce turn-over peut avoir un impact sur leur résultat et leur croissance et pour limiter cela ils mettent en place des moyens permettant de garder certains clients. Il est clair que ce ne sont pas des aides importantes comme il peut y'en avoir dans l'automobile, car le marché est moins volatile, la concurrence se limite à 3 opérateurs. Donc il faut aussi un peu de chance.

Coincidence, lundi le service commercial SFR m'a appelé pour me proposer une nouvelle formule d'abonnement. Mon abonnement arrive à échéance en avril, j'ai un illimitics 2+2h, SMS & internet illimités pour 47,90, remise fidélité déduite.
L'offre qu'elle m'a proposait me coûtait 10 de plus que ce que je paie actuellement avec grosso-modo les mêmes services mais un débit plus élevé (jusqu'à 7,2Mbps). Bof !
Elle m'a alors proposé une formule moins chère mais avec 2h de com en moins ! Re-bof !

Typiquement, elle n'a pas eu de 3ème solution pour parvenir à son objectif (la reconduction). En revanche, je vais aller en agence bientôt pour voir les offres sur l'iPhone 4. Je vais surtout le dernier mois de mon abo pour mettre un peu plus la pression. On verra bien !

A+


----------



## Lamar (18 Février 2011)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Il est clair que ce ne sont pas des aides importantes comme il peut y'en avoir dans l'automobile, car le marché est moins volatile, la concurrence se limite à 3 opérateurs.
> 
> A+



Rigolo cette comparaison.
Je viens d'acheter une voiture (certes une petite pas chère) et lorsque j'ai demandé au vendeur une petite offre symbolique (accoudoir central ou tapis de sol, le luxe), il m'a dit non, impossible.

Pasdbol, pasdbol, padbol.


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Février 2011)

J'ai été volontairement simpliste pour illustrer ce contraste entre ces 2 secteurs. Si les modos me le permettent je fais un petit HS pour expliquer que mon parallèle n'était pas hasardeux mais qu'il peut ne pas se révéler pertinent selon l'angle: 
1) dans le secteur automobile il convient de prendre en compte si c'est un véhicule d'occasion ou un véhicule neuf. Les gestes accordés dans l'un et l'autre ne sont pas du tout du même ordre car ils n'émanent pas des mêmes sources. Pour les véhicules neufs, depuis maintenant une demi-décennie les gestes commerciaux sont de plus en plus importants, qu'il convient de nuancer toutefois selon la marque et le véhicule visés (en stock ou non par ex). Le neuf concentre les gestes commerciaux les plus conséquents puisque les concessionnaires sont aidés par les constructeurs.

2) Dans le véhicule d'occasion l'importance des gestes commerciaux est moindre puisqu'elle repose sur les concessionnaires qui achètent puis revendent leur véhicules mais cette fois-ci sans aides spécifiques du constructeur. Donc quand vous achetez un véhicule d'occasion et que vous demandez un geste, la marge de manoeuvre est généralement plus étroite et à la charge seule du concessionnaire. 

3) Je rajouterai une petite exception à la règle des véhicules neufs, les petits modèles ne sont pas facilement négociables car ce sont des prix plancher, cad que la marge est faible donc le concessionnaire ne dispose de pas grand chose pour faire cadeaux. Ces modèles sont peut rémunérateurs, les concessionnaires et constructeurs gagnent sur le volume.

Par conséquent, la comparaison entre le secteur de la téléphonie mobile et celui de l'automobile est intéressante puisque si on se focalise sur le marché du véhicule neuf on met en exergue des moyens assez différents : importants dans l'automobile et un peu moins dans la téléphonie mobile. On a un marché automobile très concurrentiel et un marché de la téléphonie mobile au contraire assez fermé essentiellement occupé par 3 opérateurs. Ceci explique cela, j'espère avoir été un peu plus clair. 

A+


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Février 2011)

Lamar a dit:


> Justement non pour mon cas.
> Mais il est vrai que certains savent mieux négocier que d'autres.



Quoique parfois, et c'est mon cas, la négociation vient toute seule !
Orange m'a contacté (7 mois déjà) pour me proposer pour mon iphone un abonnement à 45  par mois illimité fixe et mobile + SMS + mails + internet (pas les MMS)
Mails et Internet je n'utilise pas sur mon mobile (je suis à la retraite); MMS j'utilise très peu mais pour le reste je ne pense pas retrouver aussi intéressant quand viendra l'échéance !


----------



## PadawanMac (20 Février 2011)

J'ai fais un petit calcul qui tendrait à infirmer ce que j'ai dis précédemment concernant l'importance des aides dans la téléphonie et l'automobile...

Voici les chiffres bruts de mon forfait et mon téléphone avant l'acquisition :
iPhone 3G : 800 environ à l'époque
Abonnement illimitics 2h+2h illimité : 53,90/mois soit 1 293,60.
Total : 2 093,60

Maintenant les prix nets après les aides des opérateurs :
6 de réduc sur mon abo mensuel soit 47,90/mois soit 1149,60 sur 24 mois.
Mon iPhone m'a coûté 199.
Total : 1348,60

2093,60 - 1348,60= 745 soit 35% d'économies.

Conclusion, on peut avoir 35% de remise sur certaine voiture comme sur certains formules d'abonnements.

A+


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Février 2011)

Il n'y a que moi pour animer ce topic ou quoi 

SFR me propose l'iPhone 4 pour 199 en réengagement 24mois ou un BlackBerry Bold 9780 (oups  ) pour 19... Mais je compte sur la reprise de mon 3G pour faire baisser l'iPhone 4.
Ce qui me gêne avec le BB c'est que je n'aurais plus les fonctions iTunes/music et iPhoto. :sleep:

A+


----------



## endavent (27 Février 2011)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Il n'y a que moi pour animer ce topic ou quoi
> 
> SFR me propose l'iPhone 4 pour 199 en réengagement 24mois ou un BlackBerry Bold 9780 (oups  ) pour 19... Mais je compte sur la reprise de mon 3G pour faire baisser l'iPhone 4.
> Ce qui me gêne avec le BB c'est que je n'aurais plus les fonctions iTunes/music et iPhoto. :sleep:
> ...



Et bien d'autres choses également ...


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Février 2011)

Oui. Donc je pense que l'iPhone 4 sera le prochain XD

A+


----------



## flamoureux (27 Février 2011)

J'ai lu vos commentaires. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à appeler plusieurs fois car j'ai toujours eu des sons de cloches différents selon les interlocuteurs avec qui j'ai traité.

Je suis chez SFR depuis presque 10 ans. J'ai payé mon premier iPhone 169 (un 3G), et j'ai changé tous les ans d'iPhone pour le même prix : un 3GS puis un 4 (en revendant l'ancien à chaque fois donc : opérations blanches).

Récemment j'ai profité de la "semaine on augmente la TVA" pour renégocier mon forfait.
Je m'en tire à 28 pour 1h avec SMS, MMS, internet illimité et 3 numéros tous opérateurs illimités et le tous sans réengagement. Sachant que j'ai les appels illimités vers les portables depuis ma box, je n'utilise que 20m sur mon forfait.

Je pense que lorsqu'on négocie, il faut avant tout rester poli et courtois (j'entends souvent des gens dire : ILS VONT M'ENTENDRE, JE VEUX LES POURRIR), et surtout leur expliquer par A + B qu'un concurrent fait moins cher ou plus avantageux qu'eux. Pour ma part ils se sont toujours alignés. Que ça soit pour le téléphone ou pour le forfait.


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Février 2011)

Rien à ajouter.
Et bienvenue au club des anciens SFR !

A+


----------



## Lamar (28 Février 2011)

J'ai toujours été poli et courtois, mais je n'ai jamais rien obtenu.


----------



## PadawanMac (4 Mars 2011)

Ca y'est, je pense que je vais renouveler incessamment sous peu pour l'iPhone 4. Je ne suis plus engagé le mois prochain et après m'être rendu en boutique SFR, la dame (très serviable et souriante au demeurant) m'a confirmé la possibilité d'avoir l'iPhone 4 au prix de 199&#8364;. SFR me reprend mon 3G 16Go 100&#8364; mais je devrais pouvoir le revendre presque le double moi-même ce qui me ferait faire une opération blanche (avec un iPhone blanc ah ah).
Par contre je n'ai aucun intérêt à changer ma formule Illimitics iPhone 2+2h (18h>8h), Internet + SMS full à 47,90 (!) contre les nouvelles. Le temps de com n'est plus dans la même tranche horaire et le prix grimpe d'une dizaine d'euros. Sauf pour une formule pro (+2&#8364; quand même).
Je suis quand même content des perspectives de rester chez SFR pour la 11è année.

A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2011)

Je viens de passer à l'offre Open 1 d'Orange qui comprend l'abonnement ADSL avec Internet, TV et téléphone et sans abonnement téléphonique, et l'abonnement mobile qui offre la même prestation que mon forfait Origami Style sauf l'Internet qui est illimité (jusqu'à 2 Go) alors qu'avec le forfait Origami Style, c'est limité à 500 Mo.

Et tout ça pour 3 euros de moins que si je prenais chaque abonnement séparément (59,90  [avec engagement de 2 ans] au lieu de 62,90 ).


----------



## endavent (26 Avril 2011)

Location de Livebox incluse ?
Appels vers l'étranger inclus ?
Disque dur sur la Livebox inclus ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2011)

Location de la Livebox non incluse (de toutes façons, je ne la loue pas : je l'achète).

Appels vers l'étranger, oui.

Disque dur inclus dans la Livebox : non. L'enregistreur est en option (payante).

Plus de détail ici.


----------



## endavent (26 Avril 2011)

Merci de l'information.

Je reste donc avec mon abonnement Freebox et mon offre Origami Style. Le tout me revient moins cher, disque dur en plus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2011)

Le prix de l'offre Open 1 d'Orange a baissé. 

54,90  au lieu de 59,90  (il y a un tarif à 49,90  mais à ce prix là on s'assoit sur les points pour changer de mobile).

Pour ceux qui ont déjà cette offre, la bascule sur la nouvelle offre (pour Orange, il s'agit d'une nouvelle offre) n'est pas automatique. Il faut donc en faire la demande.


----------



## Jellybass (19 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Résident en Angleterre, je viens de commander un modem Mifi Huawei E586. Ce modem est vendu débloqué et plusieurs acheteurs rapportent qu'il fonctionne très bien avec des cartes SIM espagnoles, polonaises et françaises.

Je compte utiliser ce modem en Angleterre avec mon compte Three Mobile et je voudrais également acheter une carte SIM française pour pouvoir l'utiliser en France quand j'y viendrai. Je viens de passer un bon moment à regarder les différents types d'offre et je n'y comprends pas grand chose.

Existe-t-il des cartes SIM 3G prépayées ? Je ne trouve que des forfaits sans engagement, et je ne suis pas bien sûr de saisir la différence. :mouais:

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## laurrent-m (17 Juin 2012)

C'est du vol ces nouveaux forfaits d'orange origami star, je me souvient qu'avec 40 sur 24 mois on avait 2GO et réduit si on dépassait pas bloqué ! 1 heure d'appel et illimité le soir. Mais évidement avec les mises a jour d'apple, on consomme plus d'internet. 

Les grosses têtes de chez orange se sont dit pourquoi pas faire un forfait appels illimités et donner presque rien en data (500Mo) pour 50.

Donc des personnes qui ne vont pas appeler beaucoup prendrons un forfait plus cher pour pouvoir bénéficier d'1 Go d'internet. 1 ou 2 heures d'appel me suffiraient sauf que je consomme assez de data (youtube, radio sur internet, safari, mail...)

Ces forfaits sont comme de donner du pain a qui meurt de soif ! ça pousse vers la concurrence


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2012)

J'ai des soucis de connection chez free avec mon iphone 3G qui m'affiche ça ...


Vous en dites quoi ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## endavent (27 Septembre 2012)

Es-tu passé sur iOS 6 ?


----------



## kaos (27 Septembre 2012)

Nooon , je suis en 4.2 je crois


----------



## mistik (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,

Tout d'abord je m'excuse au cas où ce sujet aurait déjà été abordé.

Je suis actuellement chez Virgin jusqu'en février 2013 (24 mois d'engagement) et souhaiterai m'accointer avec Free mobile.

A quel moment devrai-je envoyer ma LRAR à Virgin (décembre 2012 : soit 2 mois avant la date anniversaire des 24 mois ?) et comment conserverai-je mon numéro de téléphone actuel ?
Je ne pense pas devoir payer une quelconque indemnité de rupture à Virgin si je vais au bout des 2 ans.

Je vous remercie par avance de vos renseignements.


----------



## endavent (9 Octobre 2012)

@mistik : tu as de nombreux sites qui proposent de t'aider à calculer à quel moment c'est plus intéressant pour toi de partir de ton abonnement actuel, même si tu es encore engagé. Tu ne dis pas combien tu paies actuellement et ce que tu souhaiterais comme abonnement chez Free, mais on peut supposer que c'est l'abonnement à 20 euros ? Je pense que d'ores et déjà, si tu as un abonnement plus proche des 30 ou 40 euros c'est plus intéressant pour toi de partir. Surtout que tu n'as normalement plus que 25% des abonnements restant à t'acquitter. Sur le site de Free il me semble qu'ils proposent le calcul.

Par exemple si tu paies 40 euros par mois jusqu'en février 2013, ça te ferait une pénalité de ....40 euros ou moins. Si tu souhaites prendre un abonnement à 20 euros à la place, il est rentabilisé .... en 2 mois !

Par ailleurs tu n'as pas besoin de demander ta résiliation. Il suffit que, lorsque tu t'abonnes chez le concurrent, tu demandes la portabilité de ton n° et il se chargera de tout y compris la résiliation.

J'espère t'avoir aidé.:love:


----------



## chacha95 (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

je suis un peu dans le même cas que mistik. Je suis engagé chez Virgin Mobile jusqu'en décembre 2012 (engagement sur 12 mois avec le forfait Smartphone 1h à 37.90/mois). 
Je souhaiterai à présent passer chez un concurrent (je pense notamment à B&You). Quel moment me conseillez-vous  de souscrire ce nouveau contrat ?

Merci.


----------



## mistik (9 Octobre 2012)

endavent a dit:


> Par exemple si tu paies 40 euros par mois jusqu'en février 2013, ça te ferait une pénalité de ....40 euros ou moins. Si tu souhaites prendre un abonnement à 20 euros à la place, il est rentabilisé .... en 2 mois !
> 
> Par ailleurs tu n'as pas besoin de demander ta résiliation. Il suffit que, lorsque tu t'abonnes chez le concurrent, tu demandes la portabilité de ton n° et il se chargera de tout y compris la résiliation.


Oui merci, il est vrai que c'est un peu particulier comme résiliation qui n'en est pas une.
Je paye 29,9 &#8364;/mois chez Virgin v/s 19,9 chez Free mobile.
Je devrai pas payer les 4*29,9 &#8364; restants dus ?
N'y a-t-il pas un risque que Virgin continue de prélever chez ma banque une fois le rio obtenu et les démarches réalisées auprès de Virgin ?
Quels sont les sites que tu évoques pour "rentabiliser" mon départ ?


----------



## endavent (10 Octobre 2012)

Si tu vas sur freemobile.toosurtoo.com/outils/frais-résiliation/ tu as un calculateur pour simuler tes frais.

Lorsque je rentre tes paramètres tu as déjà intérêt à faire les démarches tu économiserais 7euros dès de mois-ci  

Dès que FREE activera ta ligne chez eux tout sera arrêté chez Virgin et ils cesseront de te prélever. Tu ne risqués rien. Tu n'as pas a les avertir. Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois dernièrement pour moi et ma famille ça fonctionne très bien.

Lance-toi tu ne le regretteras pas !


----------



## mistik (10 Octobre 2012)

Voici ce que j'obtiens avec ton adresse : "Erreur 404"

--> En fait je n'avais pas vu que tu avais laissé l'accent aigu sur "frais-r*é*siliation", on l'enlève et  ça marche : *ICI*

Merci.
​


----------



## endavent (11 Octobre 2012)

mistik a dit:


> Voici ce que j'obtiens avec ton adresse : "Erreur 404"
> 
> --> En fait je n'avais pas vu que tu avais laissé l'accent aigu sur "frais-r*é*siliation", on l'enlève et  ça marche : *ICI*
> 
> ...



Je t'ai répondu depuis mon Iphone, et il s'acharne à corriger les mots au fur et à mesure qu'on les écrit. Je n'avais pas vu qu'il avait corrigé "résiliation" en ajoutant l'accent. Désolé !


----------



## mistik (11 Octobre 2012)

endavent a dit:


> Je t'ai répondu depuis mon Iphone, et il s'acharne à corriger les mots au fur et à mesure qu'on les écrit.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, ils sont mal foutus ces iPhones ! 


endavent a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vu qu'il avait corrigé "résiliation" en ajoutant l'accent. Désolé !


Désolé ?  Aucunement et c'est moi qui te remercie !


----------



## melaure (3 Décembre 2012)

Par curiosité j'ai fait le tour des opérateurs, et je vois qu'avec un forfait de 45/50 euros le mobile est encore vendu dans les 540 euros ... que ce soit en nouveau client ou en renouvellement après 24 mois.

Ca a quand même enflé sachant qu'en renouvellement j'avais payé mon 3G 16Go et mon 4 32 Go environ 150 euros avec réengagement 24 mois ... (j'ai un forfait à 45 euros depuis plus de 4 ans).

Est-ce que le système des subventions est encore intéressant ? Avec mes deux précédents iPhone ça faisait une remise de 600 euros environ, soit 25 euros par mois sur 24 mois sur mon forfait à 45 euros ... c'était super intéressant. Mais là ...


----------



## kaos (3 Décembre 2012)

Ce système est mort et n'a plus dintérêt depuis que Free a jetter la première pierre , je pense qu'on va assister a la fin de ce genre de "Menu" quenelle comprise ....


----------



## Rhoms (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, est ce que quelqu'un sait si, en souscrivant à l'option repondeur + chez sfr red on a la messagerie vocale visuelle native de l'iphone ou bien c'est que l'application sfr repondeur + qui gère les messages et la MVV native ne marche pas.
Merci


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ce système est mort et n'a plus dintérêt depuis que Free a jetter la première pierre , je pense qu'on va assister a la fin de ce genre de "Menu" quenelle comprise ....



C'est bien dommage, car les forfait low-cost (Free, B&Y, Sosh), sont bien une belle camelote quand on voit comment ça fonctionne (voir pas du tout) comparativement aux forfaits dit "normaux". Je ne suis pas du tout heureux de ce que Free a fait dans la téléphonie mobile, tout tirer vers le bas, surtout la qualité ... 

D'ailleurs je ne comprend pas non plus comment on peut rechercher la qualité chez Apple et aller chez Free ensuite, c'est un peu comme manger du MacDo dans de la porcelaine et avec des couverts en argent ...

Bref pas merci à Free !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Août 2013)

Je viens de passer au forfait Orange Open Edition Rentrée 4G/H+ en version conservation du mobile.

Pour le même prix qu'avec mon forfait Open actuel (49,99), j'ai 2Go au lieu de 500 Mo pour l'usage Internet mobile et l'option modem (pour utiliser l'iPhone comme modem pour l'iPad) incluse alors qu'à l'heure actuelle c'est en option.

Par contre, je ne pourrais plus profiter du "meilleur prix" lors du changement de mobile. Mais comme l'écart entre le "meilleur prix" et le tarif du mobile nu s'est considérablement réduit, ça ne vaut plus le coût d'attendre de pouvoir bénéficier de ce "meilleur prix" (2 ans).


----------



## thierry37 (31 Août 2013)

Cela fait des dizaines de pages que je n'étais pas repasser par ici. 
Allez. Juste pour taquiner. 
Mon forfait orange (Autriche) me coûte 22 par mois. 
Pour 1000 minutes, 1000 SMS, 300 min d'appels vers l'Europe. (Ou à partie de l'Europe
 Donc 300min de roaming gratuit. ) et 1Go (avec le partage modem)

Bon. Si je veux la messagerie visuelle, c'est 3 par mois en option. Les voleurs !


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2014)

Mon histoire est un peu longue donc je vais faire bref. 

Je suis chez Bouygues, et mon forfait arrive à expiration.
La semaine dernière je commande un iphone 5C chez SFR RED, suite au contrôle fiat-net qui a rallongé le délai, alors que j'avais demandé en chronopost, je décide d'annuler. 
Du coup j'appelle mon opérateur, pour savoir si je peux bénéficier d'une offre, et savoir le prix que ca va me couter, et la étonnamment l'iphone 5S (oui le S) est moins cher que sur SFR RED/SOSH/B&YOU. Une différence de 150 euros au total ce qui n'est pas négligeable. Je paye 14,99 euros mon forfait (offre multiligne)

Finalement je vais avoir l'iphone 5S et il va me couter moins cher que l'iphone 5C que j'avais précédemment commandé. 

SFR peut remercier FIA-NET pour avoir perdu un client. 
Moi je peux remercier FIA-NET de m'avoir fait garder mon opérateur, et d'avoir pu bénéficier d'une remise chez BT. 

Je tiens quand même à faire remarquer, que contrairement à une idée reçue, je paye moins cher avec un engagement, mais en ayant 2h et 1GO et sms illimité, ce qui me suffit amplement. Ah oui, carte nano sim et frais de livraison offert même par téléphone avec BT. 

Bonne surprise pour moi donc, offre adapté à mes besoins, pas besoin d'acheter sur amazon ... Même si BT n'est pas parfait, eux aux moins ils savent garder les clients.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2014)

Si les tractations en cours aboutissent et que tu étais parti chez SFR, tu serais revenu chez Bouygues sans le vouloir.


----------



## mistik (11 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Si les tractations en cours aboutissent et que tu étais parti chez SFR, tu serais revenu chez Bouygues sans le vouloir.


Bien vu encore que *Numericable* n'a pas dit son dernier mot.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Mars 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Si les tractations en cours aboutissent et que tu étais parti chez SFR, tu serais revenu chez Bouygues sans le vouloir.



 ou l'inverse. 

D'ailleurs je peux pas rêver mieux, SFR à Paris passe mieux sous-terre, Bouygues passe là ou aucun opérateur ne passe parfois. Je parle de petites zones, mais vu que j'y suis ...


----------



## gamer3112 (25 Mars 2014)

Voici les forfaits iPhone actuels avec ou sans engagement ! Vous pouvez avoir du 20 Go pour 15.99 minimum par mois - Des offres avec Data à partir de 5 par mois pour les petits consommateurs


----------



## mistik (25 Mars 2014)

Avec mon nouvel iPhone 5S je suis chez Free avec de la 4G et 20 Go pour 15,99  par mois (mon FAI est aussi Free).


----------



## Chaarlottee (30 Avril 2014)

Je suis chez SFR , mais c'est vrai que FREE est beaucoup plus intéressant niveau qualité - prix


----------



## endavent (30 Avril 2014)

Ca dépend . je profite actuellement de la promotion RED à 11,99 euros / mois pour 1 abonnement H+ illimité voix + SMS + MMS + 3 Go de data + appels internationaux vers les fixes, et ce pendant 6 mois. Après ça repasse à 19,99 euros mais entre le réseau SFR et celui de Free il n'y a pas photo. J'ai testé les deux et je navigue 3 fois plus rapidement chez SFR .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2014)

Non, rien.


----------



## mistik (20 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Non, rien.


Bon ben attitude Zen alors !


----------



## chacha95 (26 Septembre 2014)

Avez-vous une liste des forfaits subventionnés avec l'iPhone 6 ?


----------



## macintosh67 (2 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, est ce que cela vous parais cher, un forfait de 14/15 euros par mois pour un 5c 8go a 180+8 e par mois pendant 2 ans ?

merci.


----------



## kaos (2 Novembre 2014)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonsoir, est ce que cela vous parais cher, un forfait de 14/15 euros par mois pour un 5c 8go a 180+8 e par mois pendant 2 ans ?
> 
> merci.



Je comprend pas tu dis "14/15 euros par mois"et "180+8 e par mois pendant 2 ans"
:mouais:

De toute façon dis toi qu'a partir du moment ou tu as un téléphone pas cher avec abonnement , le téléphone va te revenir bien plus cher que si tu l'avais payé cash... mais ça peut etre pratique et éviter de sortir une grosse somme d'un coup.

Es tu sujet au vol ? suivant ou tu habites c'est a prendre en compte aussi (assurance)


----------



## macintosh67 (2 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Je comprend pas tu dis "14/15 euros par mois"et "180+8 e par mois pendant 2 ans"
> :mouais:
> 
> De toute façon dis toi qu'a partir du moment ou tu as un téléphone pas cher avec abonnement , le téléphone va te revenir bien plus cher que si tu l'avais payé cash... mais ça peut etre pratique et éviter de sortir une grosse somme d'un coup.
> ...





Bonsoir, en clair, mon abo mensuel c'est 15 euros.

aprees je paierai le telephone 183 euros au depart a l'achat puis 8 euros par mois sur 24 mois

en clair mon Iphone 5C 8go je le paierai 375E au bout de 2 ans.

j'hesite avec un 5S mais la c'est prees de 600 au bout de 2 ans.

concernant l'assurance je suis en alsace prees de Strasbourg et j'ai jamais fait assurer mes objets mobiles.

a+


----------



## kaos (2 Novembre 2014)

Le deal me parait correct non ? apres faut voir le detail de ton offre, c'est illimité j'imagine et au niveau internet ? t'as combien ?

Le forfait est chez Free ?


----------



## macintosh67 (2 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Le deal me parait correct non ? apres faut voir le detail de ton offre, c'est illimité j'imagine et au niveau internet ? t'as combien ?
> 
> Le forfait est chez Free ?



SLT, mon forfait est 2h+1go D'internet et il est chez orange

a+


----------



## kaos (3 Novembre 2014)

Aouch ! :mouais:


----------



## macintosh67 (3 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> Aouch ! :mouais:



slt, c'est cher selon toi?

merci

a+


----------



## kaos (3 Novembre 2014)

cher non mais 2h de téléphone et 1 Go d'internet me paraissent peu (de nos jours) mais ça dépend aussi de tes besoins, 1go d'internet, si tu fais du mails et du Youtube du va claquer ça en 1 semaine a peine et au dela l'addition va être salé, c'est le but de ces forfaits, tout es fait pour que tu dépasse.

Chez free pour un 5c c'est par exemple 3 x 97 euros et 98 euros a la commande pour un forfait de 15 euros par mois _(non abonnées Freebox 19 euros)_ / illimité tel et SMS et internet 3Go (Internet 3G : 3Go / 3G + 4G : 20Go (Débit réduit au-delà)                                  )

Donc chez Free ton téléphone te reviens a environs 10 euros de plus mais tu gagne amplement sur le forfait.

Orange est connu pour pratiquer des prix très élevés, quand a la différence de couverture réseaux, tout les opérateurs se valent maintenant.


T'a regardé les autres opérateurs ?
Et acheter un iPhone d'occasion ? cette piste donne quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2014)

kaos a dit:


> cher non mais 2h de téléphone et 1 Go d'internet me paraissent peu (de nos jours) mais ça dépend aussi de tes besoins, 1go d'internet, si tu fais du mails et du Youtube du va claquer ça en 1 semaine a peine et au dela l'addition va être salé, c'est le but de ces forfaits, tout es fait pour que tu dépasse.
> 
> Chez free pour un 5c c'est par exemple 3 x 97 euros et 98 euros a la commande pour un forfait de 15 euros par mois _(non abonnées Freebox 19 euros)_ / illimité tel et SMS et internet 3Go (Internet 3G : 3Go / 3G + 4G : 20Go (Débit réduit au-delà)                                  )
> 
> ...



Pour la couverture réseau, je pense qu'Orange reste le meilleur.

Quant aux tarifs, ils se sont bien améliorés. Et sinon il y a Sosh. Ça reste Orange, ça marche très bien et les tarifs sont très intéressants.

Par contre, ton téléphone, tu le paies plein pot.


----------



## macintosh67 (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, je pense avoir trouvé une solution avec orange.

je ne veut pas depenser plus de 25euros tout les mois et je voulais un Iphone a moins de 300 euros.

je prends pour 6 mois un forfait zen 2go en tout illimité a 39 euros -5euros d'offre de bienvenue sur 12 mois soit 34/6mois et aprees je passe a 14,90 - 5 euros en limité.

conclusion:269,4/12 soit une moyenne de 22,45 euros pour un Iphone 5C 8GO a 269 euros.




votre avis ?

merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2014)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonsoir, je pense avoir trouvé une solution avec orange.
> 
> je ne veut pas depenser plus de 25euros tout les mois et je voulais un Iphone a moins de 300 euros.
> 
> ...



A voir.

Avec le forfait Sosh à 19,99 &#8364; (appels et SMS illimités, 4G, 3 Go pour les usages Internet, partage de connexion,...) tu économises 29,52 &#8364; sur 1 an par rapport à cette offre mais tu paies le téléphone un peu plus cher (379 &#8364.

Il faut regarder sur la distance ce qui est le plus avantageux. Et il peut être plus intéressant de payer le téléphone plus cher et l'abonnement moins cher.


----------



## macintosh67 (4 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> A voir.
> 
> Avec le forfait Sosh à 19,99 &#8364; (appels et SMS illimités, 4G, 3 Go pour les usages Internet, partage de connexion,...) tu économises 29,52 &#8364; sur 1 an par rapport à cette offre mais tu paies le téléphone un peu plus cher (379 &#8364.
> 
> Il faut regarder sur la distance ce qui est le plus avantageux. Et il peut être plus intéressant de payer le téléphone plus cher et l'abonnement moins cher.



SLT, merci pour l'info , en fait j'ai 2 gros imperatifs a pas dépasser

le premier c'est ne pas payer plus de 25 euros/30e /mois de telephonne en moyenne sur l'année.

le deuxième et pas des moindres , ne pas dépasser 250/300 euros pour le smartphone.

donc soit je prends le forfait a 39 et le phone est a 269 , soit je prends celui a 49 et l'iphone est a 49e , et j'ai 5e de réduc sur la facture la premiere année.

a+

ps: le forfait a 49 euros permets de toucher l'iphone 6 16go a 299 euros , le 5c 8go a 1e aprees remboursement et le 5s a 199.90 en 16go

a+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Novembre 2014)

macintosh67 a dit:


> SLT, merci pour l'info , en fait j'ai 2 gros imperatifs a pas dépasser
> 
> le premier c'est ne pas payer plus de 25 euros/30e /mois de telephonne en moyenne sur l'année.
> 
> ...



Je comprends tout à fait tes impératifs.

Mais, si tu considères l'économie réalisée sur le coût annuel de l'abonnement, le dépassement de ton budget achat de mobile n'est " que " de 50 .

À vrai dire, je trouve que ça fait un bail que le changement de mobile dans le cadre des programmes de changement de mobile n'est plus avantageux. Certes tu paies le téléphone moins cher que hors programme changement de mobile mais tu paies l'abonnement plus cher et au final tu es perdant.

C'est pourquoi pour mon iPhone 5S j'avais pris l'option " je paie le téléphone plein pot et l'abonnement moins cher ". Ça faisait 10  de moins sur le prix de l'abonnement mensuel et le supplément sur le coût d'achat du téléphone était rentabilisé en 2 ans (après c'est tout bénéfice). Je précise que c'était avec Orange.

Il est loin le temps où on pouvait avoir le dernier iPhone à un prix très avantageux avec le programme changement de mobile.


----------



## adixya (5 Novembre 2014)

macintosh67 a dit:


> Bonsoir, est ce que cela vous parais cher, un forfait de 14/15 euros par mois pour un 5c 8go a 180+8 e par mois pendant 2 ans ?
> 
> 
> 
> merci.





Il manque une donnée, c'est le prix du forfait sans acheter de mobile.

Cas 1 : subvention. 

Pour 24 mois ça te coûte 180+8*24+14,99*24 = 731,76 euros

Cas 2 : achat chez Apple et forfait sans subvention. Imaginons que le forfait sans subvention coûté 11,99

24*11,99+409 = 696,76 euros

A 40 euros près c'est la même chose. Le prix de la subvention quoi. Ca te fait 1,67 euros de plus par mois pour la subvention.

Après il faut refaire le calcul avec le vrai coût du forfait sans mobile.


----------



## arvig (15 Avril 2015)

La mouette a dit:


> Ce topic regroupera toutes les demandes au sujet des forfaits, conditions d'achats, promotions, bref ce qui est commercial.
> Tout les autres seront fermés.
> 
> Merci


Bonjour, beaucoup d'autres choses et de très vieilles choses dans ce fil mais rien sur le sujet annoncé...
Si ce n'est ici, où pourrais-je trouver des conseils sur les forfaits actuels intéressants ? 
je suis en iphone 4S, chez red (sfr), 3Go ... je paie des sms vers les DOM et en europe etc.. 
    et au final, au lieu du 19,99€ annoncé, je paye toujours plus de 22-23 euros,...et ça depasse 30 dès que je sors de metropole
merci


----------



## Esart (5 Décembre 2015)

MacGeneration attire l'attention des lecteurs sur une promotion de B&You.
sous le titre alléchant: "Bouygues active les remises sur les forfaits de ses clients" il est écrit notamment: Ainsi les clients du B&You 3Go peuvent ne rien changer et économiser 10€par mois UO passer sur le forfait 5Go....

Possédant ce fameux forfait 3Go à 19,99€ depuis un moment déjà, j'ai voulu bénéficier de l'opportunité et j'ai téléphoné dès ce matin à B&You.
Et là ce fut la surprise ! En réalité et bien que cela figure en toutes lettres sur la page de publicité de B&You, mon interlocutrice m'assure, dans un premier temps, ne pas être informée ?...
Puis, renseignements pris m'assure qu'il s'agit d'une fausse information du site MacGeneration ! et qu'en réalité, il est bien possible de migrer vers un forfait plus élevé mais qu'il n'est prévu aucune réduction sur le prix d'un abonnement en cours.

Je prends acte de ce qu'elle m'assure et conclue donc qu'il s'agit manifestement d'une publicité mensongère destinée à faire évoluer ses clients vers un forfait supérieur ce qui n'a rien à voir avec le titre de MacGeneration.

Prudence donc sur cet effet d'annonce de B&You qui cache en réalité une incitation "pour une période d'un an" à passer au forfait supérieur.

Pour ma part, je vais donc quitter B&You dont je n'apprécie pas du tout les méthodes qui s'assimilent à de la vente forcée...


----------



## basi (6 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour ,
Quelqu'un a t-il réussi à joindre B&You pour demander à profiter de la baisse des forfaits en promotion en tant que (fidèle) client ?.... Moi non !
Quelle est leur stratégie (B&You et SFR Red): Bien sûr prendre des parts de marché mais par le biais des "vases communicants "?! Chez B&Y (mon cas), on verrouille les téméraires qui voudraient demander (exiger) une réduction, par l'impossibilité de joindre un "conseiller", ni par le site (chat) ni par le 614. Il ne reste donc plus qu'à migrer chez le concurrent. Ils misent sur le fait que la plus grande partie des clients ne sauteront pas le pas, surtout le segment des "seniors "(à partir de 40 ans on est seniors )... Qu'en pensez vous ? Il doit bien il y avoir des gens qui travaillent chez des opérateurs sur MacGe


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2018)

C’est comme ça chez tous les opérateurs : les promos, ce n’est que pour les nouveaux clients.


----------



## makaillefaune (11 Septembre 2018)

basi a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Quelqu'un a t-il réussi à joindre B&You pour demander à profiter de la baisse des forfaits en promotion en tant que (fidèle) client ?.... Moi non !
> Quelle est leur stratégie (B&You et SFR Red): Bien sûr prendre des parts de marché mais par le biais des "vases communicants "?! Chez B&Y (mon cas), on verrouille les téméraires qui voudraient demander (exiger) une réduction, par l'impossibilité de joindre un "conseiller", ni par le site (chat) ni par le 614. Il ne reste donc plus qu'à migrer chez le concurrent. Ils misent sur le fait que la plus grande partie des clients ne sauteront pas le pas, surtout le segment des "seniors "(à partir de 40 ans on est seniors )... Qu'en pensez vous ? Il doit bien il y avoir des gens qui travaillent chez des opérateurs sur MacGe


Comme le dit Himeji, c'est pareil partout. Leur but n'est pas forcément de conserver les clients. Juste d'en piquer aux autres. Du coût si tu pars maintenant, tu es susceptible de revenir dans quelques mois.. et tu feras partie des "recrues"


----------



## basi (11 Septembre 2018)

Oui, je sais que c'est la même chose chez tous les opérateurs, d'où mon interrogation  sur le gain espéré en nouveaux clients ,euh pardon nouveaux usagers ...
Puisque les uns vont changer pour les autres et les autres pour les uns , intérêt ? J'ai moi-même des clients et je fais en sorte qu'ils n'aillent pas chez la concurrence ... Bref du coup, j'ai changé je ne suis pas un pigeon .


----------

